#ubuntu-beginners 2010-07-12
<jaredv> Hi, I'm wanting to get involved in the Ubuntu community and have been recommended to come here from the Ubuntu Youth team.
<zkriesse> jaredv: toss that in -team too k?
<jaredv> Yeah, sure.
<zkriesse> hello xiaogui
<xiaogui> Morning, zkriesse! :)
<kierke> hi. how do i track all changes in my system when installing new soft?
<zkriesse> wb robbmunson
<robbmunson> thanks, was trying out znc....
<zkriesse> cool
 * robbmunson should probably change my quit message.....but.....meh it gives a good warning to new users.
<zkriesse> hello dennis
<dennis> hello
<dennis> I need help with lm-sensors
<robbmunson> What specifically would you like help with about lm-sensors dennis?
<jagadish> hello
<jagadish> anybody home....???
<kermiac> hello jagadish
<jagadish> kermiac, hey.... i have a small problem regarding Xorg.conf
<kermiac> what's up?
<kermiac> jagadish: what's your problem with xorg.conf?
<jagadish> kermiac, all my xorg.conf files are backup versions if i want to edit one i cant find any
<kermiac> jagadish: ok, what version ubuntu are you running?
<jagadish> kermiac, 10.04
<kermiac> jagadish: 10.04 doesn't have an xorg.conf by default
<jagadish> kermiac, yeh ubuntu 10.04
<kermiac> jagadish: did you install proprietory drivers?
 * kermiac shrugs
<jagadish> kermiac, hey
<kermiac> jagadish: yes?
<ikt> o_O
<ikt> heya kermiac
<kermiac> ^o-o^  hey there ikt  ^o-o^
<ikt> how's it going?
<ikt> I'm still a little bummed we lost our au loco :(
<ikt> but I can see why now
<ikt> there's little to no activity
<kermiac> good, but dead tired. was way too busy at work today
<ikt> can I ask what you do at work?
<kermiac> are you in the -team channel mate?
<ikt> oh
<kermiac> nvm, looks like you're not. I'm currently an IT tech
<ikt> nice :)
<ikt> I'm looking at getting back into it
<jagadish_123> kermiac, hello dude.. i'm sorry i had some issues with my computer had to restart and remove my graphic card
<jagadish_123> kermiac, i use a onboard Intel82845G display adapter...
<jagadish_123> kermiac, is there a way to update its drivers...?
<jagadish_123> kermiac, i cant use the fx..?!!
<jagadish_123> i cant use the fx..?!!
<duanedesign> morning all
<philinux> o/
<duanedesign> hey there philinux
<philinux> Howdy, I've been in #ubuntu, thats a busy channel
<jagadish> hello i need some help regarding nvidia 6200A agp card
<jagadish> hi...
<jagadish> hello .. i have some trouble installing nvidia 6200A agp card . .. can someone help
<philinux> jagadish: you mean physically in to a pc
<jagadish> no the drivers part
<philinux> jagadish: so what does it say in System>admin>hardware drivers?
<jagadish> philinux, when i was first installing ubuntu10.04 using the nvidia card there were a bunch of errors
<jagadish> philinux, which include a 0X73/0X80
<philinux> jagadish:  so what are the symptoms now
<jagadish> philinux, then i used the onboard card and it work'd
<jagadish> but the problem was when i was using the onboard card it quite didn't get to the instalation screen it gave me a error and said its staring up the gui so that i can try again...
<jagadish> philinux, and it did and i install'd it from there...
<philinux> jagadish:  so what are the actual symptoms now
<jagadish> philinux, well everything is working fine except i cant use the effects .... and my graphic card
<philinux> ah right
<jagadish> yeh
<jagadish> hehe
<philinux> try this sudo  apt-get purge nvidia-current
<jagadish> yeh 1 min
<jagadish>  Package nvidia-current is not installed, so not removed
<jagadish> i put a star in the end and it uninstalled something
<jagadish> nvidia-current-modaliases
<philinux> I looked in here  /usr/share/doc/nvidia-current/README.txt.gz and the 6200 card is listed but not 6200A
<philinux> you need nvidia-current-modaliases that installed
<jagadish> so what do i do now...???
<philinux> Well I would install that one  and then install nvidia-current then enable you card in the bios and reboot to see if all is well
<philinux> reinstall nvidia-current-modaliases
<jagadish> but when that was installed... as soon as i try'd to switch to the agp it wa giving me a error...
<jagadish> how do i check my instalation disk for erors
<jagadish> ??
<philinux> Well install nvidia current first then enable the card in the bios.
<meadhikari> please help me
<meadhikari> I am having a low graphics problem
<philinux> Livecd - as soon as graphic appears press any key. You have to be quick. Then select check cd for defects. Is this 10.04
<meadhikari> my computer boots but no signal is sent to the monitor
<philinux> meadhikari: you could have put all that on one line
<meadhikari> a few days ago i was reciving error saying  Ubuntu is running in low-graphics Your screen, graphics card and input device setting could not be detected correctly. You will need to configure these yourself.-around a week ago Now when my machine boots monitor does not show anything its not on also but my fan makes sound
<meadhikari> philinux sorry for that
<meadhikari> its my first time
<philinux> ok
<meadhikari> i am really worried
<iceboxx_12> system>admin>hardware right
<meadhikari> i hav heared that u people are very kind in helping other please help me
<philinux> meadhikari: 1. try the livecd and see if that boots ok. If not you'll have to try the machine with another monitor
<Bekmand> Hey
<Bekmand> I'm trying to change my Framebuffer size. but i dont seem to have a file with anything in it at /boot/grub/menu.lst Some that can help me out?
<duanedesign> hello Bekmand
<Bekmand> Hey
<Bekmand> Think i've found out what my problem was. had to change the /etc/default/grub file, and then update my grub. hope it works now
<philinux> Bekmand: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<philinux> And https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Bekmand> phil: Thanks, i'll look through it :)
<duanedesign> Bekmand: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1292409    here is a thread on Grub and framebuffer res
<duanedesign> talks about some things people have tried
<dairyman87> hey guys ive got a problem regarding a rhythmbox plugin called duplicate source. what it does is remove duplicate song entries from the library.
<dairyman87> http://newyork.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1078839&page=4
<dairyman87> ?
<dairyman87> can anyone help ?
<dairyman87> ive followed the instructions on that thread. created a rhythmbox folder, and then a plugins folder. i extracted the duplicates source into that. when i open rhythmbox, and try to enable the duplicate plugin, rhythmbox crashes all the time! anyone have an idea of whats wrong?
<dairyman87> help anyone?
<duanedesign> dairyman87: can you try opening rhythmbox from the Terminal
<duanedesign> dairyman87: you might get a usefull error message printed out to the tERMINAL
<duanedesign> oops cap fail
<dairyman87> <dairyman87> hey guys ive got a problem regarding a rhythmbox plugin called duplicate source. what it does is remove duplicate song entries from the library.
<dairyman87> <dairyman87> http://newyork.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1078839&page=4
<dairyman87> <dairyman87> ?
<dairyman87> <dairyman87> can anyone help ?
<hobgoblin> I looked at that one - possibly you were here a short while ago
<dairyman87> yeah i was!
<hobgoblin> not nice plugin in my opinion
<hobgoblin> dairyman87: so what's up then?
<dairyman87> well, i followed the instructions, and the duplicates source appears in the rhythmbox plugins folder
<dairyman87> and when i try to enable it rhythmbox just crashes!
<dairyman87> why do you say its not a nice plugin?
<hobgoblin> it deletes stuff
<dairyman87> oh, you mean it deletes the songs from the hard drive
<dairyman87> or just from the library?
<hobgoblin> anyway - run rhythmbox from the cli - then try enabling the plugin - if it crashes see what the terminal says
<hobgoblin> from the drive
<dairyman87> oh thats bad!
<hobgoblin> yea - I removed it ;)
<dairyman87> lol maybe i shouldnt follow this up then!
<dairyman87> i dont want those extra songs to be deleted
<dairyman87> i just want the duplicates out of the library
<dairyman87> is there an alternative to this? maybe another music player that can remove duplicates
<hobgoblin> dairyman87: where are the songs?
<dairyman87> ?
<dairyman87> they're on my external hard drive
<hobgoblin> all in the same folder?
<dairyman87> no. some of them are in different folders
<hobgoblin> or is there some sort of logic to the way it's set up - the folders that is
<dairyman87> well the songs are not so well organized. its just all over my hard drive, in different folders
<dairyman87> but if its deleting the songs from the drive then this is a bad idea for me
<hobgoblin> so the duplicates are not in one specific place then
<dairyman87> no they're not
<hobgoblin> mmmm
<dairyman87> i think thats the problem
<hobgoblin> and are there a lot of duplicates?
<dairyman87> yeah! a LOT
<dairyman87> i have about 50 gb of music in that library. out of that i think at least 10gb to 20gb is duplicates
<hobgoblin> well I would not use the plugin then - I shouted a lot when I found a couple of hundred in the trash
<dairyman87> haha yeah i think im going to avoid it now
<dairyman87> honestly i wouldnt care much
<dairyman87> but the thing is, i want to transfer music to my phone
<hobgoblin> mmm - what you could do is run the plugin - then cut the duplicates from the trash and then move them to a new folder you make on the external
<dairyman87> and with duplicates around, its going to be a pain to manually remove duplicates before transfering them
<dairyman87> i suppose i could do that. its not a bad idea
<dairyman87> but the major problem now is everytime i try to enable the plugin, rhythmbox crashes
<hobgoblin> but I would just put up with the duplicates - and of course I am almost 50 so I use my phone to talk to people and would not even contemplate putting music on a phone :D
<dairyman87> haha, its an iphone, and its the only portable music player i have!!
<hobgoblin> another one for the iHype then lol
<dairyman87> but otherwise i get your point
<hobgoblin> :)
<dairyman87> haha i got it a while ago
<hobgoblin> k - well have you tried any of the other media players
<dairyman87> no not really
<hobgoblin> do you dual boot?
<dairyman87> not currently
<hobgoblin> k
<dairyman87> i heard media monkey is really good with this duplicates issue,
<dairyman87> but i think its not compatible with ubuntu right?
<hobgoblin> never heard of it
<dairyman87> i see
<hobgoblin> dairyman87: maybe try songbird and the exorcist addon
<dairyman87> is this addon for rhythmbox. or a separate music program?
<hobgoblin> there's probably a way you could make a script to find duplicates on the drive and then  move them to a new folder - but I am not the person for that voodoo stuff
<hobgoblin> songbird is a different app
<dairyman87> oh okay
<dairyman87> haha how do i make a script
<dairyman87> dont i need programmer knowledge for that?
<hobgoblin> I'd not recommend it normally - but it might do what you want and then you can revert to a more sensible media player
<dairyman87> lol hmmm... i have no idea how to make a script!
<hobgoblin> yea - you would, no good asking me - and I was just thinking aloud - might not even be possible
<dairyman87> its okay thanks for the ideas
<hobgoblin> well I would think there are people in here who might be able to help
<dairyman87> okay thats good
<dairyman87> are you not a programmer?
<hobgoblin> anyway - I have to go off for a while - just got in from work
<hobgoblin> nope  - it';s all voodoo :)
<dairyman87> oh thats fine. thanks for the help by the way! really appreciate it!
<dairyman87> haha cool!
<hobgoblin> welcome of course :)
<hobgoblin> dairyman87: I will have a dig about and look at some music players and duplicates
<dairyman87> thanks hobgoblin
<hobgoblin> but it could well be a case of identifying them and moving them manually
<duanedesign> dairyman87: i noticed on that forum thread the plug in errors if a song doesnt have a tag, at least that is suggested
<hobgoblin> duanedesign: do you think that a script of some sort would be at least worth thinking about?
<duanedesign> yeah that shouldnt be too hard
<duanedesign> have you ever heard of fdupe hobgoblin
<dairyman87> yeah i thinkits possible that a lot of my songs are not tagged
<dairyman87> is that ide3 tag or somethiing like that?
<hobgoblin> duanedesign: I was just looking at it
<hobgoblin> seems to be another nuke the dupe thing though
<duanedesign> hmm
<hobgoblin> dairyman87: actually the plugin ahs two options = delete or remove from library - so go back to trying to run the thing from a terminal and see what the output shows
<hobgoblin> back in a bit
<duanedesign>   find -name '*.mp3'|xargs md5sum|sort|uniq -d
<duanedesign> is kinda slow and just produces the name list
<dairyman87> can anyone direct me on how to run the plugin from terminal?
<hobgoblin> duanedesign: the plugin will be safe I have found - but you need to be careful - I will explain when I return = school run now ...
<hobgoblin> dairyman87: no - run rhythmbox from the terminal
<duanedesign> o/
<hobgoblin> then enable the plugin - see what happens - but see my comment ^^
<duanedesign> thats me waving bye :P
<duanedesign> yeah that find solution i posted sucks, lol
<dairyman87> okay let me try doing this from terminal
<hobgoblin> dairyman87: when you get the plugin working it appears that it is set to delete by default - so - make sure the Trash is empty to start with - then start the plugin - change it to remove from the library - by that time it will have removed some stuff - you can select it all and then restore from the trash
<hobgoblin> that is what I did - I am now removing the plugin again :)
<dairyman87> could  you giveme the command to run rhythmbox and the plugin from terminal?
<hobgoblin> rhythmbox
<hobgoblin> to run the plugin go to Edit plugins - find the duplicate source one and click the box next to it - there is also an option to configure the plugin - you'll need that
<dairyman87> i just tried to run it. and like before, rhythmbox crashed
<hobgoblin> and what did the terminal show? copy and paste it to paste.ubuntu.com and put a name in the box - hit paste and put the url here
<hobgoblin> http://i.imgur.com/Lz1g4.png is the dup source config window once you get it going
<stlsaint> quite...
<duanedesign> dairyman87: did you get the plugin figured out?
<dairyman87> http://paste.ubuntu.com/462610/
<dairyman87> this is the terminal readout when i run rhythmbox from terminal
<dairyman87> but i dont know how to enable the duplicate plugin in rhythmbox from terminal
<duanedesign> as long as its enabled in rhythmbox
<duanedesign> it will be enabled when you run 'rhythmbox' from the terminal
<dairyman87> see thats the problem. i cant enable the plugin in rhythmbox in the first place. everytime i try to do that from the plugins window, i.e when i click in the box, rhythmbox just crashes
<duanedesign> dairyman87: I got a script put together that detects duplicates and moves the duplicates to a folder you specify
<dairyman87> wow thats fantastic! how do i use the script
<dairyman87> can you give me a step by step?
<duanedesign> dairyman87: open a terminal and run the command:
<duanedesign> wget http://people.ubuntu.com/~duanedesign/copyCopy.py
<dairyman87> okay
<dairyman87> done
<duanedesign> to run it the command would be:  python copyCopy.py  /source/directory  /destination/directory
<duanedesign> so for instance
<duanedesign> python copyCopy.py /home/duanedesign/documentation/ /home/duanedesign/dupe/
<duanedesign> i am looking in the documentation folder and copying the files to the dupe folder
<dairyman87> okay so in each case i have to specify the source folder (where your copycopy file is) in my pc and choose where i want to copy the files to
<duanedesign> the source folder is the folder you want to check for duplicates
<dairyman87> okay i see
<duanedesign> python copyCopy.py /home/duanedesign/music/ /home/duanedesign/musicDuplicates/
<dairyman87> my music is in several folders though. i mean a lot of folders
<dairyman87> its on my hard drive
<dairyman87> external
<dairyman87> and when i ran rhythmbox i imported all the music
<dairyman87> from the external
<dairyman87> that is, i i chose import folder as : toshiba external hard drive
<dairyman87> and it just added all the music it found in the drive to the rhythmbox library
<duanedesign> dairyman87: does this external show up under the Places menu in the top panel
<dairyman87> yes it does
<duanedesign> ok  open it up
<duanedesign> it should have an address in the Location bar
<duanedesign> My windows partition is  '/media/286CC2A6397A0F2A/'
<dairyman87> yeah this is it /media/TOSHIBA EXT
<duanedesign> let me see if it handles spaces in directory names
<dairyman87> alright
<duanedesign> looks like it does
<duanedesign> you might test it on a folder on your hard drive and make sure its the result you want. But the syntax would be:
<duanedesign> python copyCopy.py /media/286CC2A6397A0F2A/  /home/dairyman/dupes/
<duanedesign> i made up the second one of course
<dairyman87> yeah okay.
<duanedesign> unless that is a good guess and your home folder is named dairyman
<duanedesign> oops i put mine in there
<dairyman87> haha no my home folder is not dairyman
<dairyman87> but it was a good try
<duanedesign> python copyCopy.py  /media/TOSHIBA\ EXT/  /home/dairyman/dupes/
<duanedesign> you have to put forward slash in front of spaces in directory paths
<duanedesign> python copyCopy.py  /media/TOSHIBA\ EXT/classical/  /home/dairyman/dupes/
<duanedesign> that would be if you wanted to search aspecific folder on your ext HD
<dairyman87> so wait. what this does is: remove the duplicates it finds in those specific folders and copy them to another folder which i enter in the second command?
<duanedesign> yes
<duanedesign> dairyman87: is  that what you wanted?
<dairyman87> well its close to what i wanted. but all i actually wanted to do was to remove the duplicate entries of the songs in the rhythmbox library. thats all. i didnt mind that i had duplicate songs in my hard drive. so removing them and copying them to another folder was not exactly what i had in mind. but i can see how it would work
<duanedesign> dairyman87: yeah it is weird sometimes how rhythmox lists files
<dairyman87> yeah. it would have been convenient if it just gave me an option to remove duplicate song entries
<dairyman87> itunes sort of did that
<dairyman87> but even with that, i had to manually remove each duplicate song from the playlist, and THEN transfer it to my phone
<duanedesign> dairyman87: there might be a solution let me look
<dairyman87> but this was close, thanks a lot for that. but i dont know if i want to remove those files from the hard drive.
<dairyman87> to tell you the truth, i would have gone ahead and manually deleted those duplicates from the playlist
<duanedesign> well keep the script you might find a use for it someday :)
<dairyman87> but the delete button doesnt work in rhythm box! ill have to painfully select each song while holding ctrl, and then left click and then press remove
<dairyman87> thanks for the script
<dairyman87> i was looking for a quick fix :P
<hobgoblin> dairyman87: the quick fix was to have a logical media library once upon a time in the dim and distant past :)
<dairyman87> haha youre right
<dairyman87> maybe ill sit down and spend couple of hours and organize my ext drive
<dairyman87> you just get used to the way it is. you know where every file is. whenever you need it, you can just navigate and go there
<hobgoblin> tell me about it - took me a day to half sort mine
<duanedesign> dairyman87: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=929783
<duanedesign> it looks like the rhythmdb.xml file has moved. it is now at:  /home/duanedesign/.local/share/rhythmbox/rhythmdb.xml
<duanedesign> lunch time, brb.
<dairyman87> ok
<Robin_____> Hello, could someone help me, I accidently dd'd my windows 7 boot sector
<philinux> Robin_____: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<Robin_____> vague much?
<philinux> Robin_____: section 16 ;)
<Robin_____> Will this work even though my sdb1 (which i sudo dd'd) is showing as an "unknown filesystem type"
<philinux> Should do just be careful
<Mjiig> can anyone provide me with the exact command i need to use with nmap that will tell me the status of every port on computer on the same wifi address, if i know the local ip. This is so i can check my network security.
<Robin_____> philinux: Ha thanks I will try to be. gonna give it ago, i may be back soon!
<Mjiig> anyone?
<stlsaint> Mjiig: issue?
<Mjiig> no i'm simply paranoid about security
<stlsaint> Mjiig: how so?
<Mjiig> i would like to know if I have accidentally opened any ports from my default ubuntu install, web services that offer this however only check the ports from some one scanning my ports over the net, but since my wifi is only wep encrypted it would be easy for someone to get on my wifi and i would like to know if they could access any open ports
<steelsteve> hello hello, it's me steelsteve, with yet another exciting problem for you guys
<steelsteve> basically, this time my wired doesn't work anymore and lspci cannot even see the card, but wireless is not there and strangely I can connect still.
<steelsteve> I'm using a Toshiba satellite A215 with ubuntu 10.04 currently installed
<steelsteve> again, lspci cannot see my wireless or ethernet connections
<steelsteve> *cards
<steelsteve> hum pedro3005, there seems to be no one around
<pedro3005> steelsteve, well, leave it be, wait a few minutes
<steelsteve> it's been a few minutes
<steelsteve> and my computer is running out of things to catch up on here
<steelsteve> it needs re-boot
<steelsteve> geeze, it should be proper edict to reply with 'thinking about it' when there's nothing going on...
<steelsteve> hello hello, it's me steelsteve, with yet another exciting problem for you guys
<steelsteve> basically, this time my wired doesn't work anymore and lspci cannot even see the card, but wireless is not there and strangely I can connect still.
<steelsteve> I'm using a Toshiba satellite A215 with ubuntu 10.04 currently installed
<steelsteve> again, lspci cannot see my wireless or ethernet cards
<ubuntulive> have a cmd line ?
<ubuntulive> floppy
<ubuntulive> practicing on a floppy
<steelsteve> ?
<ubuntulive> have partitioned in half
<ubuntulive> one for linux fs and one for ntfs
<steelsteve> please state the nature of your linux emergency
<steelsteve> simply because no one can understand what you just said
<ubuntulive> i'm trying to save a pdf file to both the partitions
<steelsteve> on a floppy
<ubuntulive> yes
<steelsteve> can they fit on both?
<ubuntulive> i have partitioned it in half
<ubuntulive> yes
<steelsteve> hum
<ubuntulive> just a small file
<steelsteve> are both mounted?
<ubuntulive> ah ah
<steelsteve> lol
<ubuntulive> that's my question
<steelsteve> hum
<ubuntulive> the floppy is mounted
<steelsteve> both?
<steelsteve> if it's partitioned then both need to be mounted
<ubuntulive> but how to mount both partition seperately
<steelsteve> on a floppy
<pedro3005> I suppose it would be /directory/to/floppy/partition1  something like that
<steelsteve> sd_1 and sd_2 or something
<steelsteve> but sd is harddrives
<steelsteve> humm
<pedro3005> run 'mount' to see everything that's mounted
<ubuntulive> when i type "mount /dev/fd0p1"
<pedro3005> that will give you the path to the floppy
<steelsteve> p1 = partition 1 I assume
<ubuntulive> i'm using a livecd
<steelsteve> hum
<ubuntulive> yes
<pedro3005> doesn't matter
<pedro3005> run "mount" on a terminal
<steelsteve> oh well, I'll be back later I hope
<ubuntulive> i can save the file to linux partition
<ubuntulive> but how to save to ntfs
<pedro3005> it doesn't see the ntfs partition?
<ubuntulive> not
<ubuntulive> no
<ubuntulive> but when i type
<ubuntulive> fdisk /dev/fd0
<ubuntulive> i see both the partition
<ubuntulive> that's how i created the partition anyway
<pedro3005> can you paste the output of fdisk /dev/fd0?
<pedro3005> !paste | ubuntulive
<ubot2> ubuntulive: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ubuntulive> even when i launch gparted i don't see the floppy
<ubuntulive> let me try
<ubuntulive>     Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<ubuntulive> /dev/fd0p1               1          40         711   83  Linux
<ubuntulive> /dev/fd0p2              41          80         720   86  NTFS volume set
<pedro3005> so what happens when you try to mount /dev/fd0p2 ?
<ubuntulive>     Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<ubuntulive> /dev/fd0p1               1          40         711   83  Linux
<ubuntulive> /dev/fd0p2              41          80         720   86  NTFS volume set
<ubuntulive>     Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<ubuntulive> /dev/fd0p1               1          40         711   83  Linux
<ubuntulive> /dev/fd0p2              41          80         720   86  NTFS volume set
<ubuntulive> opps
<ubuntulive> oop
<ubuntulive> oops
<ubuntulive> wait
<ubuntulive> ubuntu@ubuntu:/$ mount /dev/fd0p2
<ubuntulive> mount: can't find /dev/fd0p2 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<pedro3005> hmm
<pedro3005> try adding it to fstab
<ubuntulive> ubuntu@ubuntu:/$ ls -l /media/disk
<ubuntulive> total 95
<ubuntulive> -rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 95793 2010-07-12 15:51 linuxcmdquickref.pdf
<pedro3005> <cheeSe> hey coolkehon
<pedro3005> <coolkehon> hi pedro3005
<pedro3005> wait
<pedro3005> wrong
<pedro3005> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<ubuntulive> you can see that copying it to linux partition is not a prob
<ubuntulive> since i am on a linux system
<pedro3005> yeah
<Melodicdaydreams> Need help with 10.04 update - undetermined boot failure - novice
<ubuntulive> any idea of a command to copy from one partion to another?
<pedro3005> ubuntulive, cp
<pedro3005> Melodicdaydreams, it just says that when you try to boot?
<ubuntulive> cp *.pdf /dev/fd0p1 /dev/fd0p2 ?
<Melodicdaydreams> no, my words.  just boots to blank screen
<pedro3005> Melodicdaydreams, try pressing CTRL ALT F1
<ubuntulive> that's not going to work since i'm not mentioning any directories
<pedro3005> you can't copy something to fd0p2 without mounting it
<Melodicdaydreams> pedro-no luck
<pedro3005> Melodicdaydreams, nothing happens at all?
<Melodicdaydreams> nothing
<pedro3005> ok
<pedro3005> Melodicdaydreams, and this started after an update?
<ubuntulive> any command line forums?
<Melodicdaydreams> yes, upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04
<ubuntulive> channels?
<Melodicdaydreams> no command line.  I can get command line if I halt boot process though
<seidos> ubuntulive, you can try #bash
<seidos> ubuntulive, but be aware it is *very* advanced, so tread softly
<Melodicdaydreams> pedro - after download and install - selected restart which brought me to blank screen
<pedro3005> Melodicdaydreams, maybe this is useful http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/05/06/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup-workaround/
<Melodicdaydreams> I'll take a look, thanks :)
<jagadish> hi
<pedro3005> hi jagadish
<Melodicdaydreams> pedro- I am trying to replace 'quiet' in the GRUB menu.  I can "d" delete it and I can "o" add a new line.  I cannot type in the created line.  Is there a way to add the instruction I need for the video card?
<jagadish> i had a problem while installing ubuntu10.04 .. !!!
<ubuntulive> state your problem
<ubuntulive> and your hardware details
<pedro3005> Melodicdaydreams, huh, that's weird
<pedro3005> you tried pressing tab or something?
<Melodicdaydreams> yes, nothing :(
<pedro3005> damn, you got me there
<pedro3005> Melodicdaydreams, maybe try hitting up the guys in http://ubuntuforums.org/ ?
<Melodicdaydreams> okay, thanks
<jagadish> pedro3005, my md5sum is : d044a2a0c8103fc3e5b7e18b0f7de1c8
<pedro3005> jagadish, what exactly is the problem?
<jagadish> pedro3005, its a really long story.... hehe here i go
<jagadish> pedro3005, well i started installing ubuntu10.04 i have a nvidia 6200A agp card
<jagadish> pedro3005, so when i try installing with my primary display adapter as nvidia the installer doesn't start and gives a 0X73/0X80 error
<jagadish> pedro3005, u got the issue...??
<pedro3005> yeah
<pedro3005> researching
<pedro3005> one moment
<pedro3005> jagadish, looks like it's a tough bug :(
<pedro3005> you can try what's in here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1473602
<pedro3005> but the OP doesn't look like he got it solved
<jagadish> pedro3005, yeh looks like a video card issue .. its the same with me .. when i use my onboard diaplay it does it fine
<jagadish> pedro3005, the thing is i cant use effects.... :(
<iceboxx_12> sorry pedro3005 , .....
<iceboxx_12> did i miss something
<pedro3005> hello iceboxx_12
<pedro3005> no, you did not
<iceboxx_12> pedro3005, its my internet ... it went down...
<jagadish_123> pedro3005, looks like i got a tough bug :(
<jagadish> pedro3005, are u there..??
<pedro3005> jagadish, unfortunately, I do not know the answer
<pedro3005> you may try asking in the forums
<jagadish> pedro3005, is there a way i can use effects using my onboard card Intel82845G
<jagadish> pedro3005, thanks for the help .. .
<Melodicdaydreams> I'm back - - Trying to update the 4th line of the GRUB menu - have found a way to update the line, but cannot get change to save through a reboot
<Melodicdaydreams> Problem: Blank screen on 10.04 update workaround - trying to change 'quiet' on GRUB menu (4 line menu)  when I hit 'e' to edit the 4th line I can change 'quiet' and when I hit enter the change appears in the grub menu box.  Have not had a successful boot yet and when I re-enter the menu the change made is not there
<Melodicdaydreams> Is anyone available to help?
<Melodicdaydreams> Hello?
<Melodicdaydreams> Is anyone available to help?
<Melodicdaydreams> Is anyone available to help?
<holstein> hey Melodicdaydreams
 * holstein reading
<holstein> you might want to read
<holstein> !grub2
<ubot2> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<holstein> Melodicdaydreams: you cant get to the grub screen?
<holstein> can you boot in using your older kernel?
<Melodicdaydreams> You'll have to use simpler lingo-novice user
<Melodicdaydreams> I am trying the work around but i can't get it to work
<holstein> OKI
<holstein> OK*
<holstein> what is the problem?
<holstein> you boot, and you get a blank screen?
<Melodicdaydreams> blank screen after update from 9.10 to 10.04
<holstein> OH
<holstein> thats a different level of pain then ;)
<holstein> did you try the live CD first?
<Melodicdaydreams> Was trying to use the workaround found here: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/05/06/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup-workaround/comment-page-1/#comment-11363
<Melodicdaydreams> Yes--pain :)
<holstein> what is your graphics card?
<holstein> if it were my box
<holstein> i would get a live CD
<holstein> and see if it boots
<holstein> and try safe graphics mode if not
<Melodicdaydreams> Not sure - it's not my system.  It's a Panasonic pentium toughbook
<holstein> then you'll know if its a graphics card issue
<holstein> and you can troubleshoot from there
<Melodicdaydreams> i can boot into recovery mode and use the admin's log in but I'm not a linux user
<Melodicdaydreams> There weren't any issues during download and install
<holstein> you could go into the recovery console
<holstein> and run lspic
<holstein> OOPS
<holstein> lspci
<holstein> and see what grahpics card you have
<holstein> and google for how to make it work
<Melodicdaydreams> is that exactly what I need to type?
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> just lspci
<Melodicdaydreams> Okay I'll give it a shot THX
<holstein> that will list all your devices
<holstein> in theory
<Melodicdaydreams> lol
<holstein> and you should be able to tell what is what
<holstein> and find the graphics card there
<holstein> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN896/VN896/P4M900 [Chrome 9 HC] (rev 01)
<holstein> thats what i have
<Melodicdaydreams> I have the list on the screen
<holstein> look for VGA
<Melodicdaydreams> Intel Corp device
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> those are usually well supported
<Melodicdaydreams> Yeah, great times, huh?
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> yeah, i ALWAYS run a live CD first
<holstein> just so i know what kind of pain in the ass it might be
<Melodicdaydreams> Did you look at the page I linked?  Could you help me make sense of it.  Many seem to have used the workaround successfully?
<holstein> Melodicdaydreams: what intel device?
<Melodicdaydreams> 821952/855gm
<Melodicdaydreams> 82852/855gm****
<holstein> Melodicdaydreams: lets try
<holstein> adding i915.modeset=1
<holstein> im looking at
<holstein> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes
<Melodicdaydreams> ok  I've
<holstein> SO
<Melodicdaydreams> tried to enter that into the grub menu but it doesnt stay
<holstein> let try to get in to grub
<holstein> yeah
<Melodicdaydreams> ok, lemme reboot:)
<holstein> reboot
<holstein> and press shift
<holstein> and try and get the grub menu up
<holstein> and let me know when your there
<Melodicdaydreams> shift doesnt stop the boot, but esc does, lemme get there again
<holstein> thats cool
<holstein> should be at least
<Melodicdaydreams> okay i can select 10.04 lts, kernel......
<holstein> OK
<holstein> hang on
<holstein> what happens when you press e ?
<Melodicdaydreams> hit e to edit and i'm looking at menu with uuid, kernel, inird, and quiet
<holstein> cool
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-07-13
<holstein> so add i915.modeset=1
<holstein> after quiet splash
<Melodicdaydreams> on the same line?
<holstein> right after it
<holstein> with a space
<holstein> like the rest of the 'arguments' are spaced out
<Melodicdaydreams> mine just says quiet, no splash   should i add spalsh also?
<holstein> not yet
<holstein> we'll have to do something else to make this persistent
<holstein> dont reboot either
<Vantrax> anyone here a grub2 expert?
<holstein> just do ctrl+x
<Melodicdaydreams> okay, added i915.modeset=1 right after quiet (no splash)
<holstein> try it
<holstein> ctrl+x
<holstein> if it works, we know how to fix it
<Melodicdaydreams> hit control+x got no reaction  is that a save function?
<holstein> nope
<holstein> try esc?
<holstein> you need to get back to the main screen
<holstein> and boot
<holstein> theres no way to save from here
<holstein> this is ust a temporary troubleshooting step
<Melodicdaydreams> I hit esc and am looking at kernel list
<holstein> OK
<holstein> no you should be able to boot that kernel
<holstein> be sure
<holstein> you boot the one you just edited
<Melodicdaydreams> go ahead and boot it?
<holstein> sure
<Melodicdaydreams> here goes....  starting up
<Melodicdaydreams> grrrrrrr  back to black screen
 * holstein is no expert Vantrax , but whats the issue?
<holstein> Melodicdaydreams: drag
<Melodicdaydreams> heading back to menu.....
<holstein> get to the console
<holstein> some terminal
<holstein> and let me konw
<holstein> know*
<Vantrax> holstein, need to password protect the grub menu, remove all entries but the primary boot option, and prevent it from using UUID for anything
<holstein> yeah, out of my area Vantrax
<Melodicdaydreams> head in via recovery mode and log on??
<Vantrax> yeah... need a grub2 expert
<holstein> Melodicdaydreams: sure
<holstein> Melodicdaydreams: at this page
<holstein> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes
<holstein> lets try Workaround B: Switch to -vesa
<Melodicdaydreams> am logged on and looking at terminal style prompt
<holstein> its about half way down the page
<holstein> and i'll tell you how to undo the changes we make
<Vantrax> Anyone know how to log into cups directly through the browser
<holstein> if it works or not
<Vantrax> I get login errors
<Vantrax> as in through 127.0.0.1:631
<holstein> Vantrax: i ALWAYS have a password error there it seems
<holstein> i usually get in
<holstein> but i just keep trying things til it works
<Vantrax> I dont
<Melodicdaydreams> holstein: trying workaround B?
<holstein> so i dont really remember any good tips :/
<holstein> Melodicdaydreams: yeah
<holstein> Melodicdaydreams: in the terminal
<holstein> run
<holstein> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<holstein> and let me know when you get there :)
<Melodicdaydreams> shall I enter the /etc/X11......
<Melodicdaydreams> enter exactly as you have written?
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> we are saying
<holstein> as SU
<holstein> open the file xorg.conf
<holstein> from the /etc/X11 dir
<holstein> and open it with nano
<holstein> thre shouldnt be an xorg.conf ther
<holstein> e
<holstein> so we will just be making one
<Robin________> Hello guys. I accidently dd'd my windows 7 boot sector (sdb1) with around 384bytes :s, i've tried all repairing options from the windows install cd, and also ran update-grub in ubuntu. My actual windows 7 partition is still in tact. Is there anyway of booting into it?
<Melodicdaydreams> okay...entered and am looking at a page with a lot of # down the side
<holstein> Robin________: sudo update-grub should just go see it, and make an entry
<holstein> Melodicdaydreams: you need to add
<holstein> WAIT
<Melodicdaydreams> waiting
<holstein> Melodicdaydreams: is the file empty?
<Robin________> holstein: it doesn't find a windows installation
<Melodicdaydreams> There is a disclamer and looks like it goes down the page.  Is there a phrase I should be looking for
<holstein> Robin________: i would probably try something like http://gag.sourceforge.net/
<holstein> Robin________: you dont have to install GAG to see if it will boot your windows partition
<holstein> Melodicdaydreams: it should be empty
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> Melodicdaydreams: if you press ctrl+v
<holstein> you can go to the next 'page'
<Melodicdaydreams> bar at top of screen: GNU nano 2.2.2 File: etc/X11/xorg.conf
<holstein> Melodicdaydreams: SO its not empty, right?
<holstein> Melodicdaydreams: this is a text editor
<holstein> for the command line
<holstein> 'nano'
<holstein> just think of it like 'notepad' or whatever
<Melodicdaydreams> doesn't look empty.  If you define empty as in blank of course
<holstein> do you see something that says 'driver' ?
<holstein> something like
<holstein> Section "Device" Identifier      "Configured Video Device" Driver          "vesa"
<Melodicdaydreams> no
<holstein> is it just a bunch of #'s ?
<holstein> Melodicdaydreams: use ctrl+v
<Melodicdaydreams> those are alongsideside the disclaimer warning of impending doom if i make changes
<holstein> to look at the entire file
<holstein> and make sure
<holstein> ctrl+y is page up
<Melodicdaydreams> i have.  i have configured video device and configurec monitor but no driver mention
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> im not sure what you feel comfortable doing
<holstein> i would probably try adding a driver section
<holstein> Driver          "vesa"
<holstein> to that file
<holstein> THEN
<Melodicdaydreams> Well, considereing this is Mom-in-laws laptop and it's useless unless I fix it.....
<holstein> i would try renaming that file so ubuntu wont use it
<holstein> all in the spirite of troubleshooting
<holstein> and i would run a live CD
<holstein> and if it boots
<holstein> i would look at the /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<holstein> which probably wont be there
<holstein> Melodicdaydreams: what do you think?
<Melodicdaydreams> Can I download a version of the OS on my mac and throw it on a memory stick?
<holstein> in theory
<Melodicdaydreams> lol
<holstein> if the laptop in question boot USB devices
<Melodicdaydreams> Preservation of saved files is no longer a priority :)
<holstein> if you had a live CD?
<holstein> and it booted
<holstein> that would tell us a lot
<Melodicdaydreams> I don't have any other removable media than my usb....  in-laws are moving and this is a last ditch to fix the pc
<holstein> you could try the first solution
<holstein> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:glasen/intel-driver
<holstein> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Melodicdaydreams> How do I get back to the prompt?
<holstein> ctrl+x should do it
<holstein> Melodicdaydreams: you might need the other one
<holstein> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:glasen/855gm-fix
<holstein> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install dkms 855gm-fix-exp-dkms
<holstein> you got an 855gm
<holstein> in theory it wont hurt to try both
<holstein> i would do the 855 one first
<Melodicdaydreams> start with the whole line for the 855?
<holstein> thats my vote
<holstein> this is pretty easy too
<holstein> just copy, and hit enter and wait a minute
<Melodicdaydreams> error {Errno -2] Name or service not known
<holstein> thats from running
<holstein> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:glasen/855gm-fix
<holstein> ?
<Melodicdaydreams> yes
<holstein> did you type it exactly?
<Melodicdaydreams> yes
<holstein> are you online?
<Melodicdaydreams> not with that machine
<holstein> AH
<holstein> thats the deal
<holstein> can you be online?
<Melodicdaydreams> it uses an aircard
<holstein> dammit
<holstein> no way to wire it?
<Melodicdaydreams> nope...  room with router inaccessible
<Melodicdaydreams> now way to make the aircard work?
<holstein> probbaly :)
<holstein> i dont know how to do it from the command line though
<holstein> i should
<Melodicdaydreams> haha
<Melodicdaydreams> brb, let me see if i can get in there
<holstein> Melodicdaydreams: i'll see if i can find the .debs somewhere for you
<Melodicdaydreams> okay.  only one LAN.  If I disconnect from the router, my Mac will lose connectivity....
<holstein> Melodicdaydreams: which ever way you want to GO
<holstein> let me
<holstein> give you the link to the debs too
<Melodicdaydreams> okay
<holstein> in theory, you can downloan them on the mac
<holstein> and move them over
<holstein> and install them with dpkg or something
<holstein> http://ppa.launchpad.net/glasen/855gm-fix/ubuntu/pool/main/8/855gm-fix/
<holstein> that top one
<Melodicdaydreams> 'in theory'' is starting to get scary, lol
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> its more on my end
<holstein> i dont want to say a blanket statement
<holstein> when i dont have the hardware in front of me
<holstein> i think the easiest thing is to move it over
<Melodicdaydreams> yeah, I understand
<holstein> and run those 2 commands
<Melodicdaydreams> let me clear my memory stick to prevent interence
<holstein> while its online
<holstein> you might need dependancies
<holstein> it could get tedious
<holstein> i would bookmark that page
<holstein> and try hard wiring it first
<holstein> run
<holstein> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:glasen/855gm-fix
<holstein> then
<holstein> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install dkms 855gm-fix-exp-dkms
<holstein> then you can get back on here if that fails
<holstein> and i will have left by then to avoid you :)
 * holstein totally kidding ;)
<Melodicdaydreams> Okay, give me a few :)
<holstein> you might have to restart it
<holstein> to get it to use the LAN
<Melodicdaydreams> I'll take it in there and see what I get
<Melodicdaydreams> lol ur funny
<Melodicdaydreams> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install dkms 855gm-fix-exp-dkms  is this 2 separate function?
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> but the &&'s
<Melodicdaydreams> okie
<holstein> let them run in order
<holstein> so you can put that whole line in at once
<Melodicdaydreams> really?  sweet
<holstein> Melodicdaydreams: i would run sudo apt-get upgrade too
<holstein> while your at it
<holstein> nah
<holstein> either way
<holstein> you can just get the problem fixed first
<holstein> that upgrade can take a while
<Melodicdaydreams> so yes for the sudo apt-get upgrade?   is 'upgrade' a part of that line?
<holstein> can be
<holstein> i would wait
<holstein> you just did the upgrade from 9.10 right?
<holstein> so you should have new packages
<holstein> i was thinking this was an install from the CD for a minute
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> just run
<holstein> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install dkms 855gm-fix-exp-dkms
<holstein> after adding the PPA
<holstein> the PPA is just adding a repository
<holstein> so you can install those hopefully 'fixed' packages
<Melodicdaydreams> if I have to reboot for the LAN, then I'll need to sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<holstein> Melodicdaydreams: nah
<holstein> hopefully
<holstein> ading the PPC
<holstein> PPA*
<holstein> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:glasen/intel-driver
<holstein> and installing the software
<holstein> will do it
<holstein> its this PPA
<holstein> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:glasen/855gm-fix
<holstein> and then
<holstein> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install dkms 855gm-fix-exp-dkms
<holstein> then reboot
<holstein> and come back if that doesnt just auto-magically straighten it out
<Melodicdaydreams> So first: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:glasen/intel-driver, then: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:glasen/855gm-fix and: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install dkms 855gm-fix-exp-dkms  and then reboot
<holstein> yeah, i messed up there before
<holstein> you just need
<holstein> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:glasen/855gm-fix
<holstein> then
<holstein> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install dkms 855gm-fix-exp-dkms
<holstein> Melodicdaydreams: it wont hurt thoug
<holstein> h
<holstein> while your there
<holstein> since you have to move the computer around
<holstein> do all of it
<holstein> do
<holstein> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:glasen/intel-driver
<holstein> then
<holstein> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Melodicdaydreams> okay
<holstein> theb
<holstein> then*
<holstein> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:glasen/855gm-fix
<Melodicdaydreams> hold on....  Mom in law, asks if we could bypass all this by downloading the 9.10 again and reinstall?
<holstein> and sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install dkms 855gm-fix-exp-dkms
<holstein> maybe
<holstein> but this is really not that bad
<holstein> and much faster
<holstein> if it works
<holstein> i would call that 'plan B'
<holstein> and reinstall if this doesnt do it
<Melodicdaydreams> okay...  Give me a few and I'll give it a shot
<Melodicdaydreams> >>you better be here when I get back<<  :)
<holstein> hehe
<kermiac> holstein: I only just finished reading the backscroll. It looks like Melodicdaydreams may still be using grub1 - that's probably why CTRL+X didn't boot with those kernel options.
<holstein> kermiac: i think hitting esc works though right?
<holstein> as long as it doesnt reboot
<holstein> and it boots the kernel with the arguments?
<kermiac> holstein: from memory it was something like CTRL+b to boot with those kernel arguments, but it's been a while since i was using grub1
<holstein> i know
<kermiac> anyway, hopefully that PPA will help :)
<holstein> and i dont have one up to test with
<kermiac> holstein: seems like a *lot* of intel users are having issues with upgrades. another kernel argument that has helped a few people is "vga=771 noapic i915.modeset=1" (although using 'noapic' really  sux)
<holstein> strange
<holstein> i have an EEEpc
<holstein> and i tested an upgrade on it
<holstein> worked fine
<holstein> yeah, that PPA looks promising
<holstein> and its not that hard really
<kermiac> yeah, diff intel chipsets probably. at work I did half a dozen & they all worked fine, but 2 were a real pita to workaround
<holstein> if he comes back, will have him try ctlr+b in grub1
<holstein> and try and find the right argument to pass
<holstein> id really like to know if a lucid live disc 'just works' too
<melodicdaydreams> I'm back....
<holstein> melodicdaydreams: whats the good word?
<melodicdaydreams> url could not be opened GRRRRRRR
<holstein> yeah?
<holstein> for the PPA?
<holstein> hmmm
<melodicdaydreams> and my husband would lose his mind if he knew I'm starting to understand this stuff...
<melodicdaydreams> for the intel-driver
<holstein> lol
<holstein> hmmm
<melodicdaydreams> he hacked this pc for his mom and now he's on assignment in Africa
<holstein> well, if you can get back to that grub screen
<holstein> with the kernels listed
<melodicdaydreams> okay.. heading back to Grub
<holstein> kermiac suggested that ctrl+b might make the added arguments boot
<melodicdaydreams> cool
<holstein> and kermiac suggested another argument for you to try
<melodicdaydreams> okay, at kernel list
<holstein> so press e
<holstein> and lets add
<holstein> i915.modeset=1
<melodicdaydreams> ok
<holstein> again
<kermiac> it could be also be just "b", not CTRL+B
<holstein> and try pressing ctrl+b
<holstein> AH
<melodicdaydreams> if i hit b... it will boot.  r u ready?
<holstein> sure
 * kermiac crosses his fingers
<melodicdaydreams> here goes...
<melodicdaydreams> sorry kermaic.  fingers didnt help :(
<melodicdaydreams> black screen  ^&*(^&*%*&%&
<holstein> your really not learning anything til you break your box and have to re-install ;)
<holstein> good times :)
<holstein> OK
<melodicdaydreams> lol
<holstein> kermiac: what do you think about renaming the xorg.conf ?
<kermiac> holstein: yeah, that was my next suggestion. lucid doesnt need xorg.conf
<holstein> shouldnt
<holstein> melodicdaydreams: you can try what you just did
<holstein> and use
<holstein> vga=771 noapic i915.modeset=1
<holstein> instead
<holstein> OR we could go to the terminal and rename xorg.conf
<melodicdaydreams> I think I need to call it a night.
<melodicdaydreams> She wants me to put windows back on it now
<holstein> doah
<holstein> its not all that bad
<stlsaint> melodicdaydreams: you try livecd prior to installing?
<melodicdaydreams> no
<holstein> yeah, i bet a lucid live CD would just boot
<holstein> and you could install from there
<holstein> OR put 9.10 back on
<melodicdaydreams> how would I get a CD for that?
<holstein> you cont want to put xp back on
<holstein> its a business meeting away from being obsolete
<holstein> melodicdaydreams: you can go to http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<melodicdaydreams> no HATE windows....
<holstein> and burn the iso to disc in OSX
<holstein> use 'copy'
<holstein> from something like http://burn-osx.sourceforge.net/Pages/English/home.html
<holstein> and while its downloading
<holstein> you can rename the xorg.conf
<holstein> :)
<holstein> and try rebooting
<holstein> but, you dont want to upset the in-laws
<kermiac> melodicdaydreams: i agree with holstein, a lucid live cd should "just work". Upgrades can get messy
<holstein> its tough
<holstein> to make sure that ALL machines will just update properly
<holstein> its getting MUCH beter every release though
<holstein>                better*
<kermiac> yes, it is :)
<melodicdaydreams> will give that a shot.
<holstein> melodicdaydreams: :)
<kermiac> melodicdaydreams: good luck! If you have any more questions please feel free to come back :)
<melodicdaydreams> You've been awesome!!
<melodicdaydreams> will do!
<kermiac> hope she tries the lucid live cd before resorting to re-installing windows :) anyway, time for me to go back to work
<holstein> kermiac: laterx :)
 * phillw is always puzzled why people do not use the liveCD first :-\
<holstein> totally
<holstein> i think it should say that somewhere
<holstein> officially
<phillw> true, it is something we know to do, but it is not explained for newcomers
<holstein> the live-cd phenomenon realy helped me get a functional install when i was learning
<phillw> well, if your system has a problem, you can at least get on line and ask - which is more than certain other operating systems can manage
<phillw> The editors blog in one of UK computer magazines said that he used the lubuntu live CD to rescue his windows machine, he was that impressed that he has left it as dual boot -- hey, ubuntu is gradually getting there :-)
<phillw> sorry, not lubuntu, me just too used to typing that, it was a ubuntu live CD
<spandan> for some reason my radiance theme stopped working on ubuntu 10..04
<spandan> can someone help me
<spandan> also, my sense (elementary) theme stopped working
<Alexius> Hello to everyone!
<Puck`> hi Alexius
<duanedesign> 'lo all
<Puck`> hi duanedesign
<duanedesign> hey there Puck`
<Puck`> how's it going_? (:
<duanedesign> good good
<duanedesign> just doing some bug triage
<duanedesign> and trying to get ready for the meeting later today
<Robin______> Hello guys. I've just had to install windows 7 on my ubuntu machine (ubuntu 10.04 installed first), but of course windows gets rid of grub2. how do i get my boot menu back?
<Robin______> oh its dual booting too.
<Robin______> is it possible to update grub from live usb?
<Bekmand> Hey community. I've finaly found out to get two screens to work with nvidia gfcard. I'm using TwinView, but now i cant seem to play any games through Cedega. Is this related or?
<zkriesse> hello duanedesign
<zkriesse> tab fail....ARGH
<zkriesse> ducky: hello
<ducky> hi
<zkriesse> hello alien_
<alien_> hello
<alien_> how is ur day so far ?
<zkriesse> Fine..yourself?
<alien_> hot down here,Puerto Rico is too hot today
<alien_> what Linux are u using ?
<zkriesse> Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid i86
<alien_> ok is like linux mint 9,sword of right ?
<alien_> some apps i can use from ubuntu
<zkriesse> alien_: I'm sorry?
<zkriesse> alien_: What's your native language
<alien_> spanish
<zkriesse> alien_: Ok ask your question in spanish
<alien_> thats why mi english is kind of crazy
<alien_> tu entiendes latino ?
 * zkriesse shall use Google Translator..it's awesome for this
<alien_> what u mean
<alien_> open the site
<alien_> o from here
<alien_> copy paste
<zkriesse> alien_: No, yo no entiendo Latina y el español, pero puedo usar traductor de Google .. es fácil de us
<alien_> i understan very good
<alien_> eres chika o chiko ?
<alien_> anyway no importa
<zkriesse> Lo siento, ¿qué?
<alien_> veo qeu vas una milla extra por la gente
<alien_> y eso me agrada
<alien_> if ur a guy or girl ?
<zkriesse> Oh ningún problema .. tratando de hacer más fácil que el ... además de que quieren aprender español así que lo que una manera de aprender ¿no?
<zkriesse> Soy un tipo
<alien_> de cualquiera amigo no importa la ma facil para ambos
<alien_> tu latino esta un poco loco
<alien_> sigamos en ingles
<alien_> te entiendo mas jajjaa
<zkriesse> Eh yo puedo hacer esto ... español es más fácil para ti estoy seguro
<alien_> im wondering if i can install starcraft in my linux buddy
<alien_> i love that game
<alien_> cant be with out it
<alien_> i miss it
<zkriesse> starcraft?
<alien_> i fell like having a multyboot so i can play starcraft on windows side
<alien_> yes
<alien_> is kind of old
<alien_> but my favorite
<alien_> starcraft + warcraft
<zkriesse> ah
<zkriesse> Never played it
<alien_> u control a hole army
<alien_> evrything
<zkriesse> http://appdb.winehq.org/
<zkriesse> search for you game there
<Jamer> alien_: I've run Starcraft on Linux before.
<alien_> make maps
<Jamer> It works fine.
<alien_> play online
<alien_> is kind of cool
<alien_> is that using wine ?
<Jamer> Yes.
<alien_> how ?
<alien_> ok
<alien_> see im a little dum with wine
<alien_> the dumest ever i said
<alien_> never work with that because i dont undestand
<Jamer> You could try this site, I think it has instructions for how to get it running.
<Jamer> http://koti.mbnet.fi/hoppq/sc-howto.html
<alien_> tried but not succed
<alien_> jaja
<alien_> thanks
<alien_> thats wats up men
<alien_> i need to read a lot but if i can make it work,,is worthfit
<Jamer> I wish you luck, alien_.
<alien_> thanks
<alien_> i need more then that jaaj
<alien_> thanks for the link
<alien_> very usefull
<alien_> what about ipods
<alien_> any software for that
<alien_> to put music in my ipod
<Jamer> I think Rhythmbox will work with most iPods.
<alien_> if i can get that no more windows for me ever again
<alien_> is that rigth ?
<alien_> never tried
<Jamer> I've used it for my iPod Nano.
<Jamer> And it works great.
<alien_> thats more new then my's
<zkriesse> alien_: What ipod type
<alien_> is a 80G
<zkriesse> what make though
<alien_> kind of like the 160G
<Jamer> An 80G will work fine with Rhythmbox.
<alien_> but the old one
<alien_> thanks
<Jamer> zkriesse: An 80G is fifth generation.
<zkriesse> ok
<alien_> what if i wnat to boot linux from my ipod too
<alien_> can i ?
<zkriesse> alien_: No idea on how to do that one
<alien_> ok
<alien_> i read something about it some place
<alien_> dont remember
<Jamer> alien_, you might try this website: http://www.ipodlinux.org/
<alien_> i think thas the site
<alien_> let me see
<alien_> BRB
<Jamer> They probably have their own IRC channel.
<alien_> yep thats the site
<alien_> im using linux min 9 isadora
<alien_> is it lie ubuntu
<alien_> the apps
<alien_> im i gona have more trouble using mint
<alien_> whats the best linux
<alien_> i have a multy boot that have all vertions on it
<zkriesse> alien_: well depends on your taste + computer hardware
<alien_> i see
<alien_> so that means that all work the same
<alien_> no one is bettet then the other one
<alien_> just looks and thaste
<Jamer> One could be better than another, depending on your needs.
<zkriesse> alien_: Yes some are better/easier/neater
<Jamer> But I don't think there's a definative "best".
<alien_> ok i see,so i work with all
<alien_> i do videos converting
<alien_> any goog software
<alien_> i record my desktop sometimes to do a little demo to friends on how to do
<alien_> but is ogg
<alien_> i cant convert video to avi or mp4
<alien_> dont know how ?
<alien_> thas the mos common format
<Jamer> Maybe some project based on ffmpeg or mencoder?
<alien_> how to use mencoder
<alien_> is that on erminal
<Jamer> Mencoder itself is on terminal, but someone might have written a GUI for it. I don't know much about video converting, though.
<alien_> ok
<alien_> i like to share,,thats why i want to convert videos
<alien_> make them easey to see,i dont believe there is a chance to see ogg videos on windows
<alien_> never heard about that format until i used linux
<alien_> is there codecs pack for linux
<alien_> ???????? thats something i wanted to ask for a long time too
<bihari> i have saved a file in my home directory folder i am using this command in terminal cd ~/Roo0t but its not opening
<ridin> bihari, use tab completion
<phillw> bihari: if you just saved a file, it will be just a file, not a directory?
<ridin> if-
<ridin> looks like speedy and quick wins this round
<bihari> yes i have saved it to  homedirectory
<phillw> ls Roo0t
<bihari> how to do that tab completion ?
<ridin> press tab
<ridin> make sure it's close to desire and then press tab
<ridin> so no need to typos
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-07-14
<Ger> for some reason I can not install lts 10.04 i have one 19gig empty one partition harddrive there is nothing on it and when I run ubuntu cd live it say this computer has only 0 bytes disk space remaining please help
<Ger> I also got other codes
<Ger> any one here able to help
<pedro3005> hello Ger
<Ger> hi
<pedro3005> so, when you open up Grub it shows nothing?
<Ger> have not oped grub
<Ger> opened
<Ger> I tried reformating harddrive with win xp then install on top no luck
<pedro3005> err, I mean GParted
<pedro3005> :X
<Ger> I deleted win have a clean harddrive went to partition editor and made one partition
<pedro3005> yes
<pedro3005> did it create the partition?
<Ger> I created one partition
<Ger> no partion
<pedro3005> is the disk mounted?
<Ger> the harddrive is seen on top as 19 gig
<Ger> i unmounted
<_CommandeR_> Hi guys, question does ubuntu partitioner aligt partitions properly ?
<Ger> why would it show up as 0 bytes disk space remaining
<pedro3005> what type of partition is it?
<pedro3005> file system
<Ger> ?
<pedro3005> what's the file system?
<Ger> ntfs
<pedro3005> format it to ext4
<Ger> it was that i changed it to ext 2 nothing worked
<pedro3005> when you start the ubuntu installer, have you tried selecting "use entire disk"?
<Ger> I tried both
<Ger> install to harddrive and live
<pedro3005> are you accessing from the same computer?
<Ger> no
<pedro3005> ok, so is it on the live cd?
<Ger> I can get their but it is not on now
<pedro3005> please do
<Ger> i have used it on the live cd very slow with trailing cursor
<pedro3005> is it a PC or a laptop?
<Ger> problem is only one screen
<Ger> pc
<pedro3005> what graphics card?
<_CommandeR_> pedro3005, do you know if the ubuntu partition creator aligns the partition correctly to the harddrive so it will be splitted on even blocks ?
<Ger> i would have to find out
<Ger> how do I do that
<pedro3005> _CommandeR_, I think you may set it to do so
<pedro3005> Ger, lspci
<Ger> I am lost
<Ger> winxp installed no problem i deleted it and formated
<pedro3005> so let's go step by step
<pedro3005> when you boot ubuntu and select live CD
<pedro3005> is it slow?
<Ger> I had earlier version of ubuntu on maching6.06
<Ger> yes very
<pedro3005> hm...
<pedro3005> Ger, would you happen to know your computer specs?
<Ger> 6.o6 i did upgrades on line up to 8.ver and they ran good
<pedro3005> Ger, I mean how much RAM, processor, etc
<Ger> the system requirements are ok my ram is small 330
<pedro3005> you are attempting to install 10.04?
<Ger> i have over 256
<Ger> yes from disk when I tried on line I could not do it so I ordered disk
<Ger> could it be mother board bug
<Ger> dell pc
<Ger> about 9years old
<Ger> pedro you still there
<pedro3005> Ger, you see, the recommended RAM for 10.04 is 512 MB. Now, you may be able to run it with less, but you'd need to do some modifications
<pedro3005> first, you can try using the alternate install CD. and I would advise to use something other than GNOME
<Ger> I have the disk in front of me and it say 256 ram
<Ger> how would I do that
<pedro3005> Ger, does your PC have a model number or something?
<Ger> yes
<pedro3005> which is it?
<Ger> dell dimension xps t600
<Ger> intel pentium3
<Ger> i have been at this for hours
<pedro3005> Does anyone here know if 10.04 can run under 256 mb and 600 MHz?
<Ger> I got other codes when I tried to install to harddrive
<pedro3005> what do you mean by codes?
<Ger> ubi-partman failed with exit code 10
<Ger> futher inormation may be found in /var/log/syslog
<Ger> i closed that one then another opened ubi-console setupfailed with the exit code 1
<pedro3005> Ger, you can attempt to use the solutions provided here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1498417
<pedro3005> namely, "By changing the F6 Other ... at the initial screen, to nodmraid the problem was overcome."
<sebsebseb> oh more people in here than I thought there would be
<Ger> should I hit a f6 at the first screen when it asks which install I want
<zkriesse> hello sebsebseb again!
<sebsebseb> zkriesse: yeah hi
<pedro3005> Ger, yeah, I believe that's it
<Ger> that is a hidden menu
<pedro3005> you need to add the option "nodmraid"
<Ger> where and when
<pedro3005> sebsebseb, it is populated but mainly much quieter than #ubuntu
<sebsebseb> pedro3005: yeah and not as known
<pedro3005> Ger, when you hit F6 at the menu
<Ger> which menu
<pedro3005> the boot menu
<Ger> where i pick to live cd or harddrive install
<pedro3005> yeah, that one
<Ger> it does not say anything about f6 there iwas looking how to get to other install I read about textmode install but do not know where to find it or how to do it
<pedro3005> Ger, wait a moment please
<sebsebseb> pedro3005: Do you help out in here?  Or just here at the moment for support?
<pedro3005> I'm a member
<pedro3005> so, always here
<sebsebseb> oh I didn't know you did Ubuntu support, well now I do then :D
<sebsebseb> so this is mainly a support channel or what?  I notice from the wiki their are a few others.   and then the forums has its beginers channel as well or whatever.  uh so many Ubuntu channels
<pedro3005> this exact channel is for ubuntu support
<sebsebseb> well not much good really, when most of the noobs don't even know about it?
<pedro3005> Ger, ok, help me out here. When you boot ubuntu, what are the options it gives at the initial screen?
<sebsebseb> I guess this channel can be used sometimes, when newbies want a smaller channel for support in
<Ger> only two install to harddrive or live cd
<sebsebseb> Ger: What are you trying to do,  install Ubuntu?
<Ger> it says something about running alongside another os
<sebsebseb> pedro3005: So you help out in here quite a bit or?  and since #ubuntu is to busy for you?
<pedro3005> sebsebseb, yeah I'm not normally even on #ubuntu
<sebsebseb> I am, but its not really the best channel for beginners,  very busy
<sebsebseb> normally the issues that people are having there, will look  complex to newbies, which could put them off, Ubuntu as well
<pedro3005> Ger, if you press F6, nothing happens at all?
<duanedesign> you can press e i think it is at grub screen to set biit options
<pedro3005> duanedesign, this is on the LiveCD though
<duanedesign> *boot
<pedro3005> so no GRUB, I think
<Ger> I will try it but it is not offered
<duanedesign> ohh
<Ger> my old 6.06 offeed different options at startup
<Ger> offered
<pedro3005> I mean, according to this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseNotes#Dmraid%20active%20by%20default%20on%20Desktop%20CD , F6 should work
<sebsebseb> pedro3005: Why are some of the people voiced?
<pedro3005> sebsebseb, members of the team
<Ger> you think I can do it with the old ver 6.06
<sebsebseb> oh
<pedro3005> Ger, wait, I figured it out
<duanedesign> f6 did not work?
<sebsebseb> pedro3005: well I am not so sure, what the team is, from the wki
<pedro3005> ok, when you boot, press F6.. you should see a screen with "Try ubuntu without installing" amongst other stuff
<pedro3005> press F6 again, a drop down menu should appear. use the keys and navigate to nodmraid
<sebsebseb> pedro3005: already only seen main page so far
<sebsebseb> pedro3005: ok lets chat in the other channel then
<Ger> after I click nodmraid what should I do
<pedro3005> Ger, is it booting?
<Ger> I will try it give me a few min I have to change machines
<Ger> if I loose you will you be here tomorrow
<pedro3005> Ger, sure
<Ger> it worked i highlighted it
<Ger> i hit enter and nothing how do i get it to run
<pedro3005> Ger, it went to a black screen?
<pedro3005> oh
<pedro3005> ok
<pedro3005> You press enter at nodmraid
<Ger> I hit the f6 window open in lower right courner with a few thing i click on nomraid then what
<pedro3005> it should have a cross in it
<pedro3005> then you press ESC
<pedro3005> and install ubuntu
<Ger> give me afew min\
<Ger> it won't run
<Ger> the window is not in color black and white when i hit enter acpi get an x in front of it it is the first item
<Ger> esc closed the small window
<pedro3005> right, now run "Install Ubuntu"
<Ger> ok
<Ger> be back
<Ger> do i want acpt with an x or no x
<Ger> acpt
<Ger> acpi
<Ger> acpi=off
<pedro3005> Ger, no, only mark nodmraid
<cprofitt> anyone know how to make a ram disk in Linux?
<stlsaint> cprofitt: i know how to format a blank disk in linux! :D
<cprofitt> hello Sary
<cprofitt> yeah this person wants to take some of their ram and turn it in to a disk
<cprofitt> they are in #ubuntu-us
<stlsaint> cprofitt: what does -us do?
<cprofitt> it is a channel for all -us teams
<stlsaint> cprofitt: as in loco teams?
<cprofitt> yes
<stlsaint> oh
<cprofitt> thanks for checking it out
<armorsmith42> if I were looking to point a student at an irc channel for people learning to use the terminal, would this be it?
<zkriesse> armorsmith42: yes
<armorsmith42> mmk, I wasn't sure if it was more geared toward people using the GUI stuff or not.
<zkriesse> armorsmith42: it's a team dedicated to help the new users
<zkriesse> armorsmith42: so both really
<xiaogui> Hi, does anyone here living in China? I'm wondering how i could get around of the GFW and be able to get access to Youtube
<xiaogui> like using proxy?
<stlsaint> search synaptic for proxies
<armorsmith42> Please note that #ubuntu-beginners is not a lawyer and cannot be respondsible if you end up in jail or worse.
<stlsaint> xiaogui: are you in china?
<xiaogui> en, actually, i'm Chinese. :)
<stlsaint> so is that a yes to living in china?
<xiaogui> sorry, yes
<stlsaint> ok, well you will know the internet censorship laws better than i and i thin proxies may be blocked by govt
<xiaogui> yeah, it used to work but not now, so i'm trying to find another way
<armorsmith42> there is also tor. http://www.torproject.org/ please be careful
<stlsaint> xiaogui: if it doesnt work theres probably a reason for it
<xiaogui> thanks, i'll have a look :)
<xiaogui> and the reason is it's blocked... :-(
<xiaogui> Funny, i don't have access to http://www.torproject.org/   :\
<yax51> hello
<stlsaint> yax51: yes
<sebsebseb> xiaogui: of course you don't
<yax51> I jst updated to ubuntu 10.04 and now my sound doesn't work and I can't remember how to set it up again
<sebsebseb> xiaogui: By the way I can go on  Youtube if I want to, but its a site that I hardly ever go on, and  would live quite happily without :)
<xiaogui> If there's anything i don't like China, it's the internet control by the gov.  :(
<xiaogui> sebsebseb: U don't live in China, do you?
<sebsebseb> xiaogui: nope
<stlsaint> yax51: best i can give ya: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449&highlight=sound+troubleshoot
<yax51> thanks!
<xiaogui> but don't get me wrong, i love my country, just not the internet here.
<stlsaint> doctormo: what brings you round these parts? ;)
<doctormo> xiaogui: Where?
<sebsebseb> xiaogui: Maybe one day you can move to a country where Youtube isn't blocked.  I woudn't recommend trying to get round something, that your goverment has set up,  even if you don't agree with it.
<xiaogui> doctormo: ?
<doctormo> sipherdee: I was drugged and kidnapped by paultag on a trip around Boston.
<stlsaint> doctormo: tab fail :D
<stlsaint> doctormo: and we are referring to china
<sebsebseb> xiaogui: Also recently  Google and China had problems,  which is probably partly the reason for why Youtube is blocked.
<sebsebseb> xiaogui: Since Google own Youtube
<doctormo> sebsebseb: Well civil disobedience has it's place so long as the person conducting it understands the risks and reasons. America would never have been free of British rule without it.
<xiaogui> sebsebseb: i'd really love to experience a different life outside of China, but i can't afford that at the moment. I just graduated in June.
<stlsaint> doctormo: china is quite different in reacting to civil disobedience
<xiaogui> Away(preparing for lunch)
<doctormo> stlsaint: More different than public hanging, flogging, being shipped to Australia or just shot?
<stlsaint> doctormo: aye, but all behind closed doors
<doctormo> stlsaint: I
<stlsaint> doctormo: thanks for bit on user day!
<doctormo> stlsaint: I'll give you that the British didn't mind doing their flogging in the open, still I say if you know the risks it's your own free choice to not-cooperate Ghandi style.
<doctormo> yvw
<stlsaint> doctormo: i would agree with most situations but i feel that china would be highly intolerant to ghandi!
<yax51> great sound works....but not the headphone jack, but there doesn't seem to be anything about configuring that here....
<doctormo> stlsaint: It wasn't just ghandi you know, he did have the spiritual pride of his country and lots of people who were killed too. I don't like China either, but I think in the west we've become far too attached to safety over freedom in terms of government. Although I believe the culture in China is very different from India so it's probably not the same thought there.
<stlsaint> yax51: sorry i couldnt be of more help
<yax51> no no no it was very helpful....at least I have sound again...
<stlsaint> doctormo: im in the Army...i dont put too much above freedom
<yax51> butat least you sent me to the right place to look and for that I am grateful
<stlsaint> yax51: :D glad to help
<doctormo> stlsaint: which one?
<stlsaint> doctormo: Army
<doctormo> stlsaint: There is more than one, or are you a UN peace keeper / something centralised like in starship troppers?
<stlsaint> doctormo: oh sorry, no im in the U.S Army
<doctormo> stlsaint: Ah, I know plenty of people who went into the Royal battalions in the British Army, so you never know.
<mohi1> stlsaint, peace =]
<stlsaint> doctormo: nice
<stlsaint> mohi1: :)
<mohi1> stlsaint, sup?
<commander_> anyone here?
<armorsmith42> yes
<stlsaint> sup
<stlsaint> doctormo: hey how does one get rss feed from your site?
<doctormo> stlsaint: Which site? doctormo.org?
<commander_> sup guys, I am middle in my installation of kubuntu and well it ask or begs for a swap partition during install
<stlsaint> commander_: you must be setting your partitions manually yes?
<commander_> may I assign a swap partition after the installation? Because i want to secure erase my raid array and then if i need add swap on that drive.
<commander_> stlsaint, ye
<commander_> Got an SSD so swap on it would not be optimal
<Scunizi> commander_: swap doesn't need to be huge.. 1 gig.. or 2x of ram but no more than 4 gig
<commander_> yes but several rights and reads would wear the SSD
<commander_> writes*
<Scunizi> true.. can you carve a little out of another drive?
<stlsaint> commander_: what are you installing on?
<commander_> installing root and home on SSD
<commander_> got 4gb of ram, but dunno if it is enough.
<stlsaint> commander_: i meant what type of system?
<commander_> PC?
<Scunizi> home gets more action than swap does in most cases
<stlsaint> commander_: yes
<commander_> stlsaint, want to know the system spec or ?
<Scunizi> he might mean file system type
<commander_> well gonna have Ext4 on it.
<commander_> for now it is a non partitioned drive.
<stlsaint> commander_: just what kind of system/(notebook, laptop IE; hp pavillion dv6000 or whatever)
<stlsaint> or is it a netbook?
<commander_> normal PC, Asus m4a79t deluxe motherboard, with Radeon 5970, 2xWestern Digital Raptor 150 Drives raid 0, 1tb WD caviar drive and Corsair Force120 SSD
<commander_> would not dare to install kde on a netbook :P
<Scunizi> there is a version for them
<commander_> rmx ?
<stlsaint> commander_: why may i ask are you wanting to installing / and swap to a ssd?
<commander_> root?
<Scunizi> commander_: if you're going to zero out the raid array anyway.. I think you can do that from a live cd...
<commander_> well swap i want to avoid installing on my ssd and then maybe install it, if I have to on my raid drive
<stlsaint> commander_: how big you say that ssd is?
<commander_> 120GB
<commander_> or GiB not sure.
<stlsaint> alright there are some ups and down to it....for starters you probably WONT want to use ext filesystem due to excessive writes
<stlsaint> now im no expert on the subject so of course google will be our friend
<commander_> hm heard that ext4 have trim support
<commander_> also that i should have the command -notime so it would not write datestamps or something
<stlsaint> commander_: what issue are you having? or are you asking for advice?
<commander_> stlsaint, noatime in fstab,
<yax51> hey what was that link for sound issues again?
<stlsaint> yax51: best i can give ya: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449&highlight=sound+troubleshoot
<commander_> stlsaint, well if I can make a swap drive after installation on another drive, and if I have to when I got 4B of ram
<yax51> thanks
<stlsaint> commander_: swap does NOT pull from your ram (jfyi)
<stlsaint> commander_: why would you need two swap partitions? just put it on whatever drive you ultimately want it on
<stlsaint> commander_: if you installing on drive A and later want it on drive B than you can delete swapA and create swapB with livecd
<duanedesign> als o if you do use ext3/4 you can limit disk writes with a guide like this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=839998
<stlsaint> duanedesign: i had that guide, was waiting to paste it :D
<stlsaint> commander_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=839998
<commander_> stlsaint, I wont create 2 swap spaces, so far i manually did a partition for / with 8GB and /home 10GB then when i continued the installer ask if I am sure not to add a swap drive because it makes better use of the RAM when there is one.
<stlsaint> commander_: correct, a base install will require a root partition and a swap partition, a seperate /home is not mandatory
<stlsaint> commander_: may i ask why you are only using 10gb for home when you have 1tb drive? unless you have seperate "data" drive
<commander_> the 1tb drive is one big partition and almost full :)
<commander_> stlsaint, the tb drive will be a data drive.
<stlsaint> commander_: just some advice,  8gb should be plenty for root but 10gb for home, you may run out of space rather quickly
<commander_> stlsaint, but home is more likely for settings etc. most of my data would be on my raid array. Or so i thought.
<stlsaint> doctormo: ping
<stlsaint> doctormo: did you catch my rss feed question?
<commander_> stlsaint, what do you think ?
<stlsaint> commander_: really its up to you and your drive space that you have
<stlsaint> commander_: for instance i have a 200gb drive on lappy....
<stlsaint> i dual boot two linux flavors...30gb goes to one distro and the rest to ubuntu
<stlsaint> i give 15gb to root, 2gb swap and the rest to home
<duanedesign> stlsaint: there is also this thread by sdennie on the same topic (power saving/reduce disk activity) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=847773
<stlsaint> oh sorry and i give 200mb to /boot :D
<stlsaint> duanedesign: yep, got that one too ;)
<stlsaint> brb folks
<duanedesign> d'oh thought i found one you might not have , :D
<stlsaint> hehe not this time
<commander_> hm maybe will try that on my laptop
<commander_> HP computer have a bad quality battery for their computers.
<commander_> would be awesome to have a longer life than 3 hours :)
<commander_> OT though, duanedesign, For what I know it is possible to change /home partition right?
<yax51> ok so I was able to find and install the audio drivers I needed successfully, however I am having issues with the final part of the process....
<yax51> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449&highlight=sound+troubleshoot
<yax51> specifically step 4.....I keep getting this error message: WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf.save, it will be ignored in a future release.
<yax51> hmmm in alsamixer it's not even detecting a headphone jack.....
<yax51> well it's detecting it but it appears to be disabled...
<asfd> anybody here that can help?
<yax51> hmmm....i can mute the headphone port and it mutes the speakers....
<yax51> any idead?
<yax51> ideas?
<kermiac> yax51: I'm only guessing, but it looks like the filename above is wrong
<mohi1> yax51, See System -> preferences -> sound and check the output there
<kermiac> yax51: /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf.save  should be   "/etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf" (i.e. without the ".save" on the end of the filename)
<mohi1> kermiac, hi. I forgot to scroll up :D
<yax51> ok.....the output is currently on analog speakers and when I switch it to analog headphone I get nothing
<kermiac> hi there mohi1 :)
<yax51> and nothing with analog output either
<commander_> how do i launch ati control panel from terminal ?
<mohi1> yax51, see what kermiac said. I was not noticing the above reports
<kermiac> commander_:  Try "amdxdg-su -c amdcccle" (w/o quotes)
<yax51> thats odd I get a bad file name, I am using the command : sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel (the hda-intel is my sound card)
<commander_> kermiac, it bring s the same thing as from menu the issue is that after entering my password it disappears and nothing is happening
<commander_> launching control panel without admin rights shows it.
<kermiac> yax51: have you gone through the links in
<kermiac> !sound
<ubot2> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<kermiac> yax51: also, have you made sure your headphones aren't muted in alsamixer?
<yax51> yes.....in alsamixer they show that they are on, but there is no volume bar like the rest of the devices that are working
<kermiac> commander_: when launching the control center from a terminal, does it display any error message?
<commander_> kermiac, nopp nothing
<commander_> kermiac, usual one works from menu, the admin one is asking for a password but after typing it and pressing enter is shows something really fast and dissapears.
<commander_> kermiac, if i launch it from terminal it just goes back to promts
<commander_> kermiac, hm after several tries to read the text that disappears it is typing; authentication failed or fails not sure exactly
<yax51> well let me try to purge and reinstall and see if that does anything
<kermiac> yax51: what does "lspci | grep Audio" (from a terminal window show)
<kermiac> commander_: "authentication failed" means it doesn't recognise your password.
<commander_> kermiac, but I am typing the right one...
<commander_> it works for all other apps.
<kermiac> commander_: do other functions that require sudo privalages work? i.e. synaptic
<commander_> yea
<commander_> sudo su works..
<kermiac> ok
<yax51> kermiac: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<kermiac> commander_: what happens if you kill it first "sudo killall amdcccle", then run "amdxdg-su -c amdcccle"
<kermiac> commander_: that's still grasping at straws, I've never heard of that happening before :(
<commander_> kermiac, nopp
<commander_> for notice I run Kubuntu x64bit
<commander_> but the usual control panel works but i cannot manage my display settings and that is why i want to run the root one.
<kermiac> commander_: can you try opening it in a guest account or another user's account?
<kermiac> commander_: I'm not sure if Kubuntu x64 would make a difference, i don't think it would
<commander_> hm, i have no other accounts.
<commander_> it is vanilla kde installment.
<kermiac> commander_: you could also try "gksu amdcccle"
<commander_> hm gksu is not installed, is there a kde variant ?
<commander_> hm it is kdesu
<kermiac> commander_: another thing to try, have you run "aticonfig --initial" yet? I've heard it can do weird things if you don't do that
<duanedesign> check out the new sound applet in 10.10  http://ln-s.net/7FiO
<commander_> nopp will try,
<commander_> "unable to find any supported screen sections"
<kermiac> commander_: you will need to rename your xorg.conf
<kermiac> sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.OLD
<kermiac> commander_: ^^
<commander_> ok
<commander_> did a initial after that and got, "could not find config file, trying to create empty one, failed to create empty one"
<commander_> hm sudo for initial right?
<kermiac> commander_: ok, one sec. I will find the instructions
<yax51> WAIT!!!!
<kermiac> sorry, I've got to go (I'm at work) can someone pls find the fglrx install instructions for commander?
<yax51> its detecting an intel hda device....however I am using a realtek hda device....therefore its not going to work properly until it can find the correct device!!!!!
<yax51> so the question is.....how do I find my realtek device?
<commander_> kermiac, hm but I installed ATi drivers from restricted, should it not work by then ?
<duanedesign> commander_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<duanedesign> commander_: which ati card do you have?
<commander_> duanedesign, 5970
<commander_> duanedesign, also fglrxinfo gives me right info
<commander_> display 0:0 screen0, ATI inc, radeon 5900 series, version 3.2.9756
<duanedesign> yax51: the warning about adding .conf to the files is just a warning
<duanedesign> yax51: you should add .conf to the end of the files eventually though
<commander_> duanedesign, fglrx-amdcccle gives command not found.
<yax51> true, but it wasnt working.....I find the drivers I need however.....can't remember how to install them...
<commander_> hm sudo amdcccle works.
<yax51> ok so I downloaded the linux package for realtek hda but can't remember how to install it....any help
<yax51> the file is: LinuxPkg_5.14rc5.tar.bz2
<duanedesign> yax51: can you run the command:   lsmod | grep snd-hda-*
<duanedesign> see if it finds snd-hda-intel
<yax51> it didnt do anything
<duanedesign> yax51: ok try:  sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
<duanedesign> that should be the kernel module for Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD
<duanedesign> commander_: does the command:  fglrxinfo
<duanedesign> return anything?
<commander_> duanedesign, yea
<commander_> duanedesign, ati card, driver version etc.
<commander_> duanedesign, it works with sudo amdcccle
<duanedesign> ok so the driver is working
<commander_> but unable to enable 3 displays..
<duanedesign> just 3 :)
<commander_> yea, enables 2 but the third one is disabled.
<commander_> xinerama tells me that only one desktop is enable, but have no idea what that means.
<yax51> ok I'm back...where was I?
<commander_> hm seems that Eyefinity is not supported in Linux yet.
<duanedesign> yax51: did you try : sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
<kermiac> sorry about having to leave in the middle of that commander_
<yax51> it just gives me the warning about the .conf
<commander_> kermiac, no problems
<commander_> kermiac seems that sudo amdcccle works instead.
<duanedesign> yax51: does lsmod | grep snd   return the snd-hda-intel
<kermiac> commander_: that's good to know
<commander_> kermiac, only to notice that i have no idea how to enable 3 displays :P
<yax51> snd_hda_codec_nvhdmi     3722  1
<yax51> snd_hda_codec_realtek   224970  1
<yax51> snd_hda_intel          21770  3
<yax51> snd_hda_codec          82750  3 snd_hda_codec_nvhdmi,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel
<yax51> snd_hwdep               5604  1 snd_hda_codec
<yax51> snd_pcm_oss            40939  0
<yax51> snd_mixer_oss          13397  1 snd_pcm_oss
<yax51> snd_pcm                77472  4 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm_oss
<yax51> snd_seq_oss            30290  0
<yax51> snd_seq_midi_event      5939  1 snd_seq_oss
<yax51> snd_seq                50758  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event
<yax51> snd_timer              19010  2 snd_pcm,snd_seq
<yax51> snd_seq_device          5926  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq
<yax51> snd                    60563  18 snd_hda_codec_nvhdmi,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hwdep,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event,snd_seq,snd_timer,snd_seq_device
<yax51> soundcore               6620  1 snd
<yax51> snd_page_alloc          7172  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm
<duanedesign> !pastebin
<ubot2> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<yax51> yax51@yax51-Unbuntu:~$
<duanedesign> yax51: ok its there
<yax51> ooops
<duanedesign> :)
<ZachK_> What up punks
<commander_> depressed
<ZachK_> Oi
<commander_> 3monitors but now way to enable them all because Eyefinity is not supported in current linux drivers :/
<yax51> how do I change which driver it wants to use?
<yax51> its using the hda intel driver, however my card is a realtek hda card
<duanedesign> you card is  Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD?
<duanedesign> yax51: can you run the command:   cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec
<yax51> Codec: Realtek ALC663
<duanedesign> that will return your sound card(s)
<yax51> Codec: Nvidia MCP78 HDMI
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> yax51: ok run the command
<duanedesign>  zcat /usr/share/doc/alsa-base/driver/HD-Audio-Models.txt.gz
<duanedesign> you will see the ALC663 listed
<duanedesign> Read all of them and try to find the one which is more similar to your sound card, for example if you have a laptop, you can choose "acer"
<duanedesign> yax51: you will then open:   sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<duanedesign> Then paste the following line at the end of the file (change MODEL with the type of sound card's model, in our example it should be "acer" (without quotation marks)):
<duanedesign> options snd-hda-intel model=MODEL
<duanedesign> so: options snd-hda-intel model=acer
<duanedesign> though that is a bad example, looks like that is not one of the options for your card
<duanedesign> most often if sound is working, but not headphones, or not external speakers and you have checked alsamixer and all the sound preferences and you use hda-intel this is the culprit
<duanedesign> oh and the final step is reboot
<yax51> ok I want to save this file correct?
<duanedesign> yes
<kermiac> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+question/65752 looks promising, although it is from 9.04
<yax51> alright standby....rebooting
<Puck`> good morning team
<duanedesign> here is the wiki page for future reference  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<duanedesign> hello Puck`
<duanedesign> there was a good forum guide on the hda intel setting the options thing
<yax51> ok im back
<duanedesign> wb
<yax51> hmmm still nothing
<duanedesign> yax51: what model compputer?
<yax51> asus g50vt
<AJH101> Hi - cannot add a photo to my Fb account in Pidgin - any ideas?
<duanedesign> yax51: wow, and options snd-hda-intel model=g50v didnt help?
<yax51> nope.....what was the codec command again?
<duanedesign>  cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec
<duanedesign> yax51: kermiac found a good Launchpad Answer. Try replacing the last line you added to the end of alsa-base.conf with http://paste.ubuntu.com/463341/
<yax51> yeah it shows the realtek alc663 codec, and detects it when i run aplay -l, but in the sound settings only th analog settings work, not the digital ones
<duanedesign> ok one sec
<yax51> ok.....what was the command to edit to alsa-base.conf again?
<duanedesign> yax51: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8502681&postcount=8
<duanedesign> yax51: the command was  :   sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<duanedesign> yax51: the file might be /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base if you have not added the .conf yet
<yax51> ok added the lines needed....another reboot?
<yax51> no change.... ;(
<duanedesign> yax51: ok
<yax51> maybe my audio does't like 10.04......
<duanedesign> yax51: and we are adding it to the right file. The file isnt blank is it? There is other stuff in there you are just adding these lines to the bottom?
<yax51> yes sir....
<duanedesign> ok
<yax51> what I don't understand is why it doesn't like the realtek hda codecs and drivers.......they are there and installed, but it refuses to acknowledge them...
<yax51> maybe its something in the build itself that doesn't like realtek hda
<yax51> when was this version released? april? maybe I should go back to 9.10 and wait on this one for a bit.......
<duanedesign> yax51: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<duanedesign> yax51: i would try some of the other options for model
<duanedesign> instead of g50v try some of the others listed for your card in:  zcat /usr/share/doc/alsa-base/driver/HD-Audio-Models.txt.gz
<duanedesign> 3stack-dig  seems to be popular
<yax51> ummm that was bad....no audio at all.....
<duanedesign> yax51: ugh
<yax51> yeah, its not even detecing a sound card now....
<duanedesign> what does  :  dmesg | grep  snd_hda_intel
<duanedesign> does that return a bunch of stuff?
<yax51> snd_hda_intel: `1c' invalid for parameter `enable_msi'
<duanedesign> yax51: does  the alsabase.conf line say   options snd-hda-intel enable_msi=1
<duanedesign> thats the last line in sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<yax51> stand by
<yax51> ok I got it back...
<yax51> its once again detecting the ALC663 analog, but not the digital
<duanedesign> yax51: does this make any sense to you? http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8502681&postcount=8
<duanedesign> i dont have those options but i have a different card
<yax51> no....I did look into that, but its for the mic, and my mic is working fine....just the digital output and the headphone jack specifically
<zkriesse> HAHA!
 * zkriesse runs
<jagadish_123> Trouble Installing ubuntu9.04
<jagadish_123> Trouble Installing ubuntu9.04
<yax51> let me try an auto config....
<yax51> sandy by
<zkriesse> !patience | jagadish
<ubot2> jagadish: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<duanedesign> yax51: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1090852
<duanedesign> yax51: see comment 8
<duanedesign> seems like the same issue
<duanedesign> yax51:  i found a thread that has a solution
<duanedesign> d'oh
<zkriesse> duanedesign: Looky who decided to show up... saji89
<zkriesse> hello yax51
<yax51> hey
<duanedesign> hey yax51
<duanedesign> yax51: i found a solution that some have has success with
<yax51> oooooh
<duanedesign> yax51: very similar to what we have been doing
<yax51> its one stupid line of code different isnt it?
<duanedesign> yax51: http://paste.ubuntu.com/463359/
<duanedesign> yax51: its a second file
<yax51> aaah ok standby
<duanedesign> yax51: so paste the 5 lines into the alsa-base.conf, then do the gedit command to create options.conf and put those 5 lines in it
<duanedesign> yax51: i would keep the options snd-hda-intel model=m51va
<duanedesign> if it doesnt work then try the g50v
<yax51> right
<yax51> what if the options.conf is blank?
<duanedesign> yax51: yeeah i did not have one either
<duanedesign> so that should be ok
<yax51> alright then here goes nothing......standby....again.....
<zkriesse> TEAM!!!! saji89 is here at long last!!!!!!!!
<Puck`> welcome saji89 :P
<zkriesse> Puck`: I think saji89 was around before you started..he's finally come back to us
<Puck`> oh darn :P
<saji89> hi all..
<Puck`> well then, hi saji89 :P
<saji89> Hi Puck`..
<Puck`> nice to meet you (:
<saji89> Puck`, me too.
<yax51> VICTORY!!!!!!
<duanedesign> \o/
<duanedesign> woot!!!
<duanedesign> yax51: that is awesome
<yax51> Thanks guys!!!
<zkriesse> TOTALLY yax51 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<duanedesign> yax51: just wish it would of been quicker :)
<yax51> see my problem is I don' even know where to begin to look for such things
<Puck`> that's why we have these awesome members :P
<duanedesign> yeah what we dont know we make up for with lots of experience searching for solutions
<zkriesse> duanedesign: agreed
<duanedesign> i think the search that finally did it yax51 was:  ALC663 analog not digital
<yax51> huh.....I would never have thought to word it like that at all
<duanedesign> and i usually throw an 'ubuntu' in there for good measure
<zkriesse> yax51: You'll find that what we lack here we more than make up in Google-Fu
<yax51> google-fu.....thats awesome!!
<zkriesse> YEAH!!!!
<duanedesign> yax51: patience helps a lot too
<duanedesign> yax51: most people would of given up awhile ago :)
<yax51> yeah I don't have much anymore.....spent the last 3 months in medical hold in boot camp waiting to find out when I was going to get disqualified.....I was almost done with this sound issue
<yax51> you guys rock
<zkriesse> yax51: Army?
<yax51> air force
<zkriesse> yax51: awesome
 * zkriesse is going Army MOS 68W (Combat Medic)
<yax51> *breaks out the beers and begins passing them out*
<yax51> nice!
<zkriesse> lol
<duanedesign> allright
<zkriesse> Gotta go to college first though yax51
<duanedesign> virtual beers for all
<yax51> I was AFSC 3D, Client systems
<zkriesse> yax51: They want me to have 15 credits (college)
<duanedesign> stlsaint who was here earlier is in the army
<yax51> 15 credits? at that rate might as well finish your degree and join as an officer....
<yax51> go army......although the Air Force has been doing their job for them......we do it better
<zkriesse> yax51: GED dude..i was homeschooled
<yax51> so was I
<zkriesse> GPA of 3.5 though
<zkriesse> AWESOME!
<zkriesse> homeschoolers unite!
<zkriesse> Ok i need to hit the sack ya'll
<zkriesse> it's almost three am for me
<yax51> *raises the homeschool banner in defiance of all those who think homeschoolers are lame*
<yax51> later
 * zkriesse raises the banner with yax51 
 * zkriesse out
<yax51> hey did you post that solution?
<duanedesign> yax51: the sound fix
<yax51> yeah
<duanedesign> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+question/65752
<duanedesign> the blue comment is the 'answer'
<yax51> sweet
<duanedesign> yax51: also mentioned in comment 3 here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1140281
<yax51> right on!
<duanedesign> i might do a blog post on it since it seems to be an issue with Lucid.
<duanedesign> and that problem seems to be fairly common. I found alot of people asking for help with it on different forums
<saji89> hey, anyone here encountered the freezing of ubuntu screen problem?
<cs1> hi guys
<cs1> im new to ubuntu OS
<kermiac> hi cs1
<cs1> hi kermiac
<Silver_Fox_> Hello
<cs1> i need some help here
<cs1> i just started working in a new company today
<cs1> and its my first day of using ubuntu OS
<Silver_Fox_> How can we help ?
<cs1> and im wondering how to setup a server on ubuntu server?
<cs1> because i need to host the company website on the local server
<cs1> sorry if i ask the wrong questions at the wrong chat room
<kermiac> cs1: this may be helpful - https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/index.html
<cs1> ok. thank you so much kermiac
<cs1> will be looking through it
<simar> I'm running Lucid but want to download source to fix FTBFS for maveric can i use apt-get source ??
<mohi1> simar, if you think the source is safe from vulnerability, you can use aptitude. but be careful before using. try finding the applications in synaptic packet manager or software centre
<geirha> simar: You could try adding the deb-src repository for maverick, temporarily, then do sudo aptitude update; apt-get source packagename
<geirha> I don't know if that'll actually work though.
<geirha> At any rate, you can go look up the source package at launchpad and download the .tar.gz and .dsc file ... that's basicly the files apt-get source downloads.
<tdn> I use Ubuntu 10.04 LTS with encrypted home dirs. I had to do some maintenance including swapping of two users' UIDs and GIDs. So I did a deluser on the users and a delgroup on the groups. Then I created the users and groups again with the corrects UIDs/GIDs. Then I chowned all the users' files under /home/$USER and /home/.ecryptfs/$USER. Then I reset password with passwd $USER. But now the users cannot log in, thus cannot decrypt their files. 
<tdn> I have recovered the key with ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase and tried to rewrap it with ecryptfs-rewrap-passphrase, however, the users still cannot login via GDM.
<sebsebseb> Hi
<mohi1> hello sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> mohi1: Hello
<mohi1> (:
<zkriesse> hello vcollins
<mohi1> Zach dont show 'em you are here. they are quitting :p
<mohi1> <zkriesse> hello vcollins
<mohi1> * vcollins has quit (Client Quit)
<mohi1> :P
<zkriesse> oh you goof mohi1
<mohi1> lol
<duanedesign> zkriesse: mohi1 gotta love the comrodorie between members :)
 * mohi1 hides
<duanedesign> you can run, but you can not hide
 * mohi1 hides behind paultag. duanedesign you cant find him :P
<paultag> callin me fat?
<paultag> oh frak
<paultag> I'm op
<mohi1> packrat, NOT THAT :(
<mohi1> I thought your away
<mohi1> so he cant find ya. NOTHING more.
<mohi1> DONT KICK MEEEEE
<mohi1> :(
<mohi1> paultag,
<zkriesse> duanedesign: totally
<zkriesse> lol
<zkriesse> paultag: kick mohi1
<mohi1> :'(
<zkriesse> KICK HIM!!! WOOO
<paultag> noe!
<duanedesign> lots of kicking going on. Hope no one has steel toe boots
<mohi1> :)
 * mohi1 hugs paultag 
 * paultag hugs mohi1 
<mohi1> paultag, you are still writing my wiki right??
<mohi1> :/
<zkriesse> Hell since we're all hugging
<paultag> mohi1: oh yes, duh
 * zkriesse hugs mohi1, paultag, and duanedesign 
<mohi1> Zach Only one at a time
 * zkriesse hugs mohi1 
 * zkriesse hugs paultag 
 * zkriesse hugs duanedesign 
<mohi1> thats better :D
<mohi1> paultag, so what you did with the reminder i did in the web?? :/
<paultag> mohi1: chillll!
<mohi1> okies
<|jonathan|> need help with wvdial and usb modem issue
<|jonathan|> anyone here?
<zkriesse> !patience | |jonathan|
<ubot2> zkriesse: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zkriesse> !patience
<ubot2> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<|jonathan|> cannot configure my usb modem in ubuntu
<|jonathan|> i treid it but it says modem is not responding when i type sudo wvdial
<|jonathan|> in terminal
<tdn> I use Ubuntu 10.04 LTS with encrypted home dirs. I had to do some maintenance including swapping of two users' UIDs and GIDs. So I did a deluser on the users and a delgroup on the groups. Then I created the users and groups again with the corrects UIDs/GIDs. Then I chowned all the users' files under /home/$USER and /home/.ecryptfs/$USER. Then I reset password with passwd $USER. But now the users cannot log in, thus cannot decrypt their files. 
<tdn> I have recovered the key with ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase and tried to rewrap it with ecryptfs-rewrap-passphrase, however, the users still cannot login via GDM.
<stlsaint> ouch
<stlsaint> encryption uses (i think) UID with keys but you changed it causing authentication impossible
<stlsaint> just my two cents on the issue
<stlsaint> tdn: hopefully someone else will be able to better support you
<tdn> stlsaint, so, how do I change it back?
<tdn> stlsaint, I have recovered the wrapped key, so it should be possible.
<Ger> Pedro you here
<pedro3005> hello Ger
<Ger> The install worked it is on my harddrive now but still have another issue
<Ger> thank you
<pedro3005> oh, GREAT!
<pedro3005> what is the issue?
<Ger> the cursor is leaving a trail
<Ger> mouse
<Ger> when i move it  arrow here another one in another spot
<pedro3005> phillw, ping
<Ger> all over the screen
<pedro3005> Ger, I am sure that is because of your slow system
<Ger> the speed or ram
<pedro3005> what I would advise is using a lighter version of ubuntu like Lubuntu
<Ger> where do I get it
<Ger> web site
<pedro3005> they have one over here http://lubuntu.net/
<pedro3005> phillw is your lubuntu man
<pedro3005> but he seems to be away right now
<phillw> I'm sorting the arrival of the new bot
<pedro3005> oh, okay
<phillw> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<Ger> should i install on top of lts
<phillw> is the place to go for lubuntu
<phillw> Ger: yes, you can add lubuntu
<pedro3005> phillw, Ger here has a slow computer (256 mb | 600 mhz).. the 10.04 install works (setting "nodmraid" as boot option), but he is experiencing a slow system. You think lubuntu would run fine on this?
<phillw> 256Mb would be fine for lubuntu, it was it is designed for
<phillw> A Pentium II or Celeron system with 128 Mb RAM is probably a bottom-line configuration that may yield slow yet usable system with Lubuntu.
<pedro3005> sounds like the game really
<pedro3005> phillw, is it possible to install lubuntu on top of a normal ubuntu install without it interfering with GNOME?
<phillw> even with 256Mb RAm the ubiquity install may take a while, he may prefer to do it via the minimal install.
<phillw> yes, it only takes up disk space, once they are happy with lubuntu theyhe can remove the gnome areas
<Ger> i have 330 ram
<phillw> Ger: if you want to pop onto #lubuntu i can discuss it further, in case there are people queueing up to ask a question on here
<Ger> ok
<Ger> thanks pedro for your help if i up my ram do you think this will run or the pc is too slow
<pedro3005> Ger, It could help, but I think it's a bit silly to invest on a 9-year-old computer.
<Ger> ok thanks again
<theophilus> Hey guys... so I have a bit of a problem... it's a long story, but it comes down to this: My brother and I want to do some music recording... I was using a portable version of audacity on Win7, but audacity doesn't actually support win7, so that ended up failing pretty epicly... so I decided to throw in a Linux Mint LiveCD, and see what would happen (if I could get audacity or ardour going. The problem: we're recording through a BOSS ME-25, and 
<holstein> hey theophilus
 * holstein is an audio guy
<holstein> whats up?
<theophilus> hey man, not a lot, you?
<holstein> :)
<holstein> theophilus: what interface are you using?
<holstein> your internal sound card?
<theophilus> hardware interface?
<holstein> yeah
<theophilus> We have a BOSS ME-25 plugged into my laptop via usb port. Um... internal sound card is what ever came with the laptop... intel maybe? *shrug*
<holstein> so
<holstein> you use the boss to capture the sound
<holstein> does linux see it?
<theophilus> ya... um, it doesn't look like it's seeing it (and I don't know the commands to check, but it's not showing up in the audio settings anywhere)
<holstein> theophilus: let me suggest a proper live CD
<holstein> http://www.bandshed.net/AVLinux.html
<holstein> its a live DVD
<holstein> im working on a live ubuntstudio disc
<holstein> but i dont have it together yet :/
<holstein> anyways
<holstein> ALlinux has all of what you need to test with
<holstein> theophilus: are you in front of the box?
<holstein> with the boss plugged in?
<holstein> running mint live?
<theophilus> yup yup yup
<holstein> OK
<holstein> run lsusb
<holstein> and see if you see something about the boss
<holstein> if its not obvious
<holstein> you can grab it
<holstein> and pastebin it
<holstein> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<holstein> after that
<holstein> run aplay -l
<holstein> theophilus: you know where to go to run those?
<holstein> terminal?
<theophilus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/463715/http://paste.ubuntu.com/463715/
<theophilus> yup
<holstein> and just type those commands in
<holstein> theophilus: cool
<theophilus> oops... sorry, url fail
<theophilus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/463715/
 * holstein got it :)
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> so roland corp sholud be it
<holstein> do
<holstein> aplay -l
<holstein> and arecord -l
<holstein> too
<holstein> if you want
<holstein> while your making a pastebin for it :)
<theophilus>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/463716/
<theophilus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/463718/
<theophilus> (the last one has both)
<holstein> hmm
<holstein> not seing it there
<theophilus> my brother just pointed out another option if this doesn't work (going straight through the mic port (something we've done before with some success)
<holstein> let me suggest #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> theophilus: yeah
<holstein> that will work
<holstein> with your internal card
<holstein> but the boss might work
<holstein> let me look around a bit
<holstein> theophilus: not looking good
<holstein> http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Vendor-BOSS
<holstein> theophilus: if you want
<holstein> put a strongly worded email together for boss reuesting linux support
<holstein> the easy way to go is
<holstein> just install ubuntu
<holstein> and install audacity
<holstein> and use your internal sound card
<holstein> i like to call audacity a gate-way drug ;)
<holstein> when you outgrow it
<holstein> come back to #opensroucemusicians or #ubuntustudio
<holstein> and we can talk about JACK + ardour
<holstein> if you dont want to install linux
<holstein> and you just want to run a live CD
<theophilus> haha, yeah, I've tried ardour before. I coulnd't find the plug-ins I wanted though. but I'm sure they're there somewhere. I have ardour and audacity in ram on the Live enviroment I'm in now, so we'll probably give it a try
<holstein> http://puredyne.org/ or AVlinux
<holstein> theophilus: yeah, that should work
<theophilus> Ya... AVLinux looks good... I'll have to try that out... JACK looks like fun, but I messed it up a couple times when we were playing with it, and it ended up just giving me a headache :P
<holstein> its got a crazy learning curve
<holstein> but there really is nothing like it
<holstein> JACK + ardour + other FOSS
<holstein> quite amazing
<theophilus> iyo better than anything mac or win puts out?
<holstein> i cant say better
<holstein> theres nothing like it
<theophilus> ya... good point
<holstein> its just a different workflow
<holstein> and JACK runs on OSX
<holstein> maybe win too?
<holstein> not sure
<theophilus> ya... cool...
<holstein> ive used JACK + ardour on OSX
<holstein> worked great
<theophilus> Well thanks for the help man! it's been great. ttyl, have a good one
<holstein> good luck :)
<theophilus> thanks
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-07-15
<TheSkeward> Hi.  I'm on Ubuntu 10.04 under the XFCE desktop environment, attempting to use Altec BX1220 speakers, and when I plug them in, they light up and give feedback, but no sound comes from them.  Can someone help me?
<cilly> Hello everyone!  I am having a problem getting the printer to work.  I have ubuntu 10.04 installed on a powermac G3.  I have installed the Z600 driver thru the help of the forums.  I am getting the error:  Idle-Filter "usr/lib/cups/filter/rastertoz600" for printer "Lexmark-Lexmark-Z25-Z35 not owned by root.  Does anyone know how to fix this?
<stlsaint> cilly: please open a terminal
<stlsaint> cilly: and run command: groups
<cilly> Hi.  Thanks for responding.   After groups at the terminal,  this is the output:  cilly root adm dialout fax cdrom floppy tape dip video plugdev fuse lpadmin admin sambashare
<TheSkeward> Hi.  I'm on Ubuntu 10.04 under the XFCE desktop environment, attempting to use Altec BX1220 speakers, and when I plug them in, they light up and give feedback, but no sound comes from them.  The speaker icon says "100% | 0.00 dB | Internal Audio Digital Stereo (IEC958)" when I mouse over it.  Can anyone help me?
<cilly> stlsaint:  are you here?
<Vantrax> cilly you still have that terminal open
<cilly> yes sir
<stlsaint> cilly: run command groups
<Vantrax> run ls -l /usr/lib/cups/filter/rastertoz600
<Vantrax> stlsaint,cilly did:  After groups at the terminal,  this is the output:  cilly root adm dialout fax cdrom floppy tape dip video plugdev fuse lpadmin admin sambashare
<Vantrax> and give me some output
<cilly> -rwxr-xr-x 1 cilly cilly 97862 2003-08-21 02:36 /usr/lib/cups/filter/rastertoz600
<stlsaint> Vantrax: im not sure with printing but shouldnt /usr be owned by root
<Vantrax> TheSkeward, you might have better luck on thef orums with that one
<TheSkeward> Thanks, Vantrax.
<Vantrax> cilly run this command sudo chmod root:root /usr/lib/cups/filter/rastertoz600
<Vantrax> then run the previous ls -l comand again
<Vantrax> TheSkeward, as an offhand id say the driver is messing up, the os thinks the speakers is at max, but the driver isnt detecting your audio out right
<cilly> after the sudo command , it says chmod: invalid mode: `root:root'
<cilly> Try `chmod --help' for more information
<Vantrax> oh shoot
<Vantrax> my bad
<Vantrax> sudo chown root:root /usr/lib/cups/filter/rastertoz600
<Vantrax> it should have been chown not chmod
<stlsaint> hehe
<Vantrax> chown is used to change the ownership of a file, chmod is used to change the permissions on the file
<cilly> ok here goes
<Vantrax> sorry bout that slip, it wont affect your machine
<Vantrax> TheSkeward, do you know what audio hardware you have in the machine?
<TheSkeward> 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<Vantrax> hrm, that is unusual
<TheSkeward> I get that out of lspci, is that what you're looking for?
<TheSkeward> This computer is ooooooold
<cilly> okay now after the ls -l command, we have:total 320
<cilly> drwxr-xr-x 2 cilly cilly   4096 2010-07-14 00:18 Desktop
<cilly> drwxr-xr-x 2 cilly cilly   4096 2010-07-09 11:14 Documents
<cilly> drwxr-xr-x 6 cilly cilly   4096 2010-07-14 20:48 Downloads
<cilly> drwxr-xr-x 3 cilly cilly   4096 2010-07-09 14:34 dwhelper
<cilly> -rw-r--r-- 1 cilly cilly    179 2010-07-09 10:44 examples.desktop
<Vantrax> TheSkeward, try running alsamixer an see if something looks funny there
<cilly> drwxr-xr-x 3 cilly cilly   4096 2010-07-14 13:41 lexmark
<cilly> drwxr-xr-x 2 cilly cilly   4096 2010-07-09 11:14 Music
<cilly> drwxr-xr-x 2 cilly cilly   4096 2010-07-09 11:14 Pictures
<Vantrax> sorry cilly
<cilly> -rw-r--r-- 1 cilly cilly 280408 2010-07-12 13:13 ppc-codecs_20071007-0medibuntu1_powerpc.deb
<cilly> drwxr-xr-x 2 cilly cilly   4096 2010-07-09 11:14 Public
<cilly> drwxr-xr-x 2 cilly cilly   4096 2010-07-09 11:14 Templates
<cilly> drwxr-xr-x 2 cilly cilly   4096 2010-07-09 11:14 Videos
<Vantrax> the previous ls -l command : ls -l /usr/lib/cups/filter/rastertoz600
<stlsaint> SPAM!
<Vantrax> ls -l gives you the informaiton on your current folder
<Vantrax> if you hand it a path to a file it just gives you info on that file
<Vantrax> TheSkeward, you might find something is muted in there or turned low that is messing things up
<TheSkeward> Yeah, tried that.  Turned all the volumes up and everything.
<TheSkeward> Information displayed was
<TheSkeward> Card: Intel ICH5 Chip: Analog Devices AD1981B Item: Master [dB gain: 0.00, 0.00]
<Vantrax> yeah, then its likely a driver issue
<Vantrax> but that is very unsual with intel chips
<cilly> okay, now we have:  -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 97862 2003-08-21 02:36 /usr/lib/cups/filter/rastertoz600
<Vantrax> id post all that info on the forums and see what people come back with
<Vantrax> cilly, your error should be gone now
<Vantrax> you should be able to install that printer
<cilly> should I delete the installation I have and start over?
<Vantrax> the printer?
<Vantrax> probably, it looks like it failed last time
<Vantrax> but not the driver or the other stuff you did
<Vantrax> just try adding the printer again
<cilly> okay I will try it out. ....  If this works,  you are a genious!!!
<Vantrax> nope, just smacked my head against that brick wall before, and someone helped me out
<cilly> Vantrax:  I'm back.  It seems to have installed.  I tried to print a test page.  But it said there was an error in printing.  It says Printer State: Idle- Processing page 1.  I enabled the debugging in the Printing troubleshooter.
<cilly> How do you read the log?
<Vantrax> err
<Vantrax> system -> administration -> log viewer
<cs1> hi guys
<cilly> I'm lost now
<cs1> im facing a problem currently
<cs1> what do we need to do to setup ERP system on the server??
<stlsaint> erp?
<cilly> I tried another test page.  It says usr/lib/cups/filter/rastertoz600 failed
<stlsaint> cilly: failed? is that it?
<phillw> damn, i hate it when you get the answer and they log off :-\
<phillw> if cs1 comes back then point him to http://brunogirin.blogspot.com/2010/05/installing-openerp-on-ubuntu-1004-lts.html
 * phillw is off to bed :-)
<Vantrax> sorry cilly, im at work atm, im sure stlsaint can keep working on it with you
<stlsaint> DID SOMEONE SAY PYTHON!
<stlsaint> ?
<Vantrax> PERL
<pedro3005> PYTHON?
<pedro3005> stlsaint, THEY SAID PYTHON????
<stlsaint> pedro3005: i thought i seen a glimpse of it!
<stlsaint> Vantrax: theres no point..your out numbered!
<stlsaint> 2 to 1
<Vantrax> who said its a democracy
<Vantrax> me and my wet fish here say otherwise
<stlsaint> pedro3005: sorry for the scare
<cilly> Vantrax:  no problem.  Its getting too late now anyway.  I will try again tomorrow.  Thanks for helping me out
<Vantrax> np
<Vantrax> sorry i couldnt solve it for you cilly
<Vantrax> we are getting close
<simar> hi
<seidos> simar, hi
<simar> seidos, oh very hello :)))
<simar> seidos, do you work for ubuntu-beginners?
<seidos> :)
<seidos> erm, I try to help out when I am capable
<seidos> I am not officially a member yet
<simar> seidos, I'm new to the team,
<seidos> are you a member, simar?
<simar> seidos, no not alt all. I have seen the team only a few days before and these probably are my first posts on the channel..
<simar> seidos, Are you a member?
<seidos> simar, no, not yet
<simar> seidos, I would like to share an idea with you and I want your feedback for it..
<seidos> simar, okay
<simar> seidos, I have seen many users who try to shift on ubuntu but get back because they are not able to get some good alternative software(of windows) in ubutnu.
<seidos> simar, mmm hmmm
<simar> seidos, I myself try to use ubuntu two years ago but was not able to.. only now I realize the true potential of linux after using it for two months now.
<simar> seidos, But still not able to completely shift myself from windows.. :(
<simar> seidos, We in beginners team should have a group that could focus on this thing only .
<seidos> simar, it really depends on what your goals are, I think.  If you're goal is to learn how a computer really works, I think GNU/Linux is definitely superior to windows
<seidos> but, I would say, and maybe we agree on this point, that ubuntu isn't for everyone
<seidos> I think suggesting otherwise isn't very realistic
<simar> seidos, ya but we want people to use ubuntu in their day-to day life and I think Ubuntu is no less than windows. It has a lot of better things but still at some parts it lags, not lack exactly but we don't know the right package and right settings.. i think
<simar> seidos, afetr using it for a few months
<simar> seidos, we could probably create some wiki pages on this at start...
<simar> seidos, this way some users may be able to adapt ubuntu quickly and easily ...
<simar> seidos, Surely the popularity of the OS will increase this way a lot .... a team that help people to adapt UBUNTU in day to day life ...
<seidos> simar, I can't contemplate new information that would help prospective users anymore that what is already available.
<seidos> simar, I think the popularity of the OS will increase when it is as reliable and usable as windows.  But this is just my opinion.  I am no expert.
<seidos> s/that/than
<simar> seidos, ya I know and opinions cam be changed .. i hope
<seidos> simar, I don't think it's really a matter of opinion.  I changed my mom over to ubuntu, she didn't like it though, and had my cousin reinstall windows on her desktop.  I have cousins with a problematic windows install, I recommended Ubuntu, but when I realized that really no amount of work on my part will make the transition smooth, I am reconsidering recommending it.  The best I can really do is give them the cd, and say "boot i
<seidos> t up, try it out risk free, if you like it great, if you don't, you haven't really lost anything"
<simar> seidos, I have many friends that at first are really impressed by ubuntu (say by the less boot time  or  compiz) but disappoints when they are not able to use say OneNote or not able to reproduce easily their pet note taking scheme in windows or say not able to use MP3 at first ... so they eventually shifted away .. can't we change that and prevent people from shifting back someway ??? I hope we could
<seidos> simar, I don't know.  I know I can't fix them, and my guess is, if it were that easy to change, it would have been changed already.
<simar> seidos, some obvious steps had to be taken but the big truth i have realized that ubuntu has really less manpower to help. On the way somebody has to take initiative .. I hope you are familiar with 'Where there is a way, there is a hope ''  . when we will get focused, surely we will find many ways ..
<seidos> simar, in my limited experience it isn't a question of initiative, it is a question of knowledge
<simar> seidos, ya but where people work in a team and so many talented people around, I hope we are no short of knowledge and only initiative matters..
<seidos> simar, well, time will tell.  In the meantime, since you have initiative, try to work on your knowledge, assuming it needs to be improved.
<simar> seidos, ya knowledge , sure needs to improved, for everyone.
<simar> seidos, thanks for listening .. fare well
<duanedesign> simar: the biggest thing preventing mp3s from working out of the box with Ubuntu os the license of the softeare used to play them.
<duanedesign> s/os/is
<simar> duanedesign, ya i know that, there are many things which are prevented by licenses ...
<simar> duanedesign, though i'm really happy that you read the posts..
<simar> duanedesign, are you a member?
<duanedesign> yes
<simar> duanedesign, i will really happy, if you could read above the conservation b/w me and seidos . please
<duanedesign> simar: There is a website that shows Windows software and the Linux counterpart
<simar> duanedesign, we can't add mp3 support by default because of licence problem but still we can have a wiki page that new users can open to configure their system, believe me they will be very happy to have that and I believe not many new users are aware of that website.. but a wiki page could be made more accessible .. this way people who want to adopt ubuntu don't have to actually shift from it because of getting frustated about not having t
<simar> he support for many of their loved softwares and pet practices in windows .. :)
<stlsaint> simar: what mp3 support you looking for?
<duanedesign> simar: you should look at the Ubuntu Manual
<duanedesign> that is a good document to get people up to speed fast
<duanedesign> this is a good project too: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Signpost/Questions
<simar> duanedesign, can i have the link please, for the manual
<duanedesign> simar: http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<simar> duanedesign, k fine. :)
<duanedesign> simar: its an easy project to get involved if you have ideas to improve it
<simar> duanedesign, are you takling about signpost??
<duanedesign> signposts is nice. The Ubuntu Manual is probably better
<simar> duanedesign, I have some good ideas, i think i could help there :)
<duanedesign> the signpost project is part of the DocTeam.
<duanedesign> also easy to get involved in :)
<duanedesign> i would like to see the Ubuntu wiki improve
<duanedesign> >:)
<stlsaint> LOL
<stlsaint> classic
<stlsaint> when did we stop kicking people! thats a ol' time tradition
<duanedesign> yep a classic
<duanedesign> wb :)
<kermiac> thanks duanedesign, looks like it worked :)
<duanedesign> great
<stlsaint> dang you ChanServ
<insider> please help,  i use Ubuntu 9.10 with splash screen off and when i boot i see this message "udevd [1815] CONFIG_SYSF_DEPRECATED option udev ..." how to fix it?
<duanedesign> hello insider
<insider> hi
<insider> i read that i need to recompile kernel or update it, i upgraded it from synaptic but no help
<duanedesign> insider: what kernel are you running
<duanedesign> uname -a
<insider> Linux 2.6.34 #1 SMP Thu Jul 8 19:41:21 EDT 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<insider> i can boot but it slows boot time
<duanedesign> insider: that bug is fixed in newer kernels. I would run a newer kernel.
<insider> what kernel version do you advise?
<insider> i think 2.6.34 is stable and the newest stable
<duanedesign> you can also disable kernel's CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED option
<insider> i do not know how to do it safety, any help is appreciated
<insider> duanedesign: could you provide some links?
<duanedesign> i am looking :)
<duanedesign> did you upgrade udev out of a different repository?
<insider> my Google doesn't work fine )))
<insider> duanedesign: i made system upgrade after it began this problem
<duanedesign> i am not sure
<duanedesign> all the bug reports say this was fixed a long time ago
<duanedesign> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/279019
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 279019 in linux-ports (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Need to update kernel configs to support DesktopTeam's Hardware Detection spec (heat: 5)" [Undecided,Fix released]
<duanedesign> Relevant changes are present in Jaunty linux-ports 2.6.28-1.6
<stlsaint> tsk tsk, i thought udev was becoming depreciated!?
<duanedesign> another thread on the error message
<duanedesign> http://www.linux-archive.org/debian-user/289924-config_sysfs_deprecated.html
<insider> thx
<duanedesign> insider: you are running 9.10 and using the 2.6.34 kernel?
<insider> yeah, what's the problem?
<duanedesign> i am on 10.04 and using 2.6.32
<duanedesign> did you compile your own kernel?
<insider> i upgraded kernel when i was using 8.10 and then i upgraded system two times
<duanedesign> hmm
<ddecator> .32 is in lucid and .35 is in maverick..
<ddecator> possibly a ppa?
<duanedesign> you might have better luck installing the kernel out of the 9.10 repo
<duanedesign> an ubuntu kernel might be better configured to run with udev
<insider> then i will nedd to downgrade it, the newest stable is 2.6.34
<insider> can is simply turn off this buggy option?
<duanedesign> if you want to run that new a kernel you will have to recompile with that option turned off
<duanedesign> is there a reason you need to run 2.6.34?
<duanedesign> nothing wrong with enjoying bleeding edge :) but it mmight be what the issue is
<insider> no issue running new kernel, you might be right
<insider> i thought i could simply disable this but no means no
<duanedesign> if you open Synaptic and search for linux-generic and install the kernel it offers from the 9.10 repository
<duanedesign> you will still have the others...
<insider> i know but i'm using only one at a time))
<zet> I have problems with my scanner scanjet 3770 10.04 system.
<zet> who can help?
<Mjiig> hi i have a problem with java, it works properly in firefox which is great but for some reason it doesn't work in chromium, which i would expect it to can you help me since i prefer chromium?
<Mjiig> can anyone help?
<vikas> hi
<vikas> any one t o help
<hobgoblin> please ask the question vikas
<vikas> ok i have the booting problem blank screen apper with the curcer
<vikas> also get error error failed to acquire org.genome.displaymanager : cannection ":1.133"........
<vikas> HELP
<stlsaint> vikas: !ask
<stlsaint> !ask
<ubot2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<stlsaint> .ask
<vikas> also get error error failed to acquire org.genome.displaymanager : cannection ":1.133"........
<vikas>  i have the booting problem blank screen apper with the pointer
<stlsaint> vikas: one issue at a time bud
<stlsaint> vikas: so your having connection issues?
<hobgoblin> vikas: ok - so is this a clean install - or did it used to work previously
<stlsaint> hobgoblin: all yours ;)
<vikas> ya it use to work previously
<hobgoblin> stlsaint: no thanks - tea time - just trying to get a bit more information ;)
<hobgoblin> vikas: ok - so what did you do in the meantime? kernel upgrade? graphic card install?
<hobgoblin> try and give people a bit more information - helps us to help you :)
<vikas> i inatalled java,gtk 2.10.14 emerald
<Maddeth> Hello all!!
<hobgoblin> hi Maddeth
<Maddeth> long time no see
<hobgoblin> indee
<hobgoblin> d
<vikas> plz help
<hobgoblin> vikas: if people are able to they will
<Maddeth> whats the problem??
<hobgoblin> booting problem blank screen apper with the curcer and  error failed to acquire org.genome.displaymanager : cannection ":1.133".....
<vikas> Maddeth, also get error error failed to acquire org.genome.displaymanager : cannection ":1.133"........
<hobgoblin> after installing  java,gtk 2.10.14 emerald
<vikas> i searched many forms i fownd out it is now using gdm
<vikas> not
<Maddeth> vikas: you tried changing the run level (alt F3 for eg) and running gdm from there?
<vikas> may be not , i reconfigure my xserver-xorg and restart gdm using sudo/etc/init.d/gdm
<vikas> one more thing it stop at checking battry and then retry 5 times and tell me to login
<zkriesse> hello simar
<knoppix> hello
<knoppix> any command line experts here?
<knoppix> i am new to cli and linux
<knoppix> i am practicing on a floppy
<knoppix> i have fdisk /dev/fd0 and created 2 = partitions, one for linux and one for dos
<knoppix> i am using a live cd to do all this to get familiar before installation
<Maddeth> knoppix: okay
<knoppix> i can save files to the floppy but how can i save info to the dos part
<Maddeth> you would need to mount it
<Maddeth> what format have you made the dos partition?
<Maddeth> FAT16? etc
<knoppix> sorry.. let me past the info
<knoppix>     Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<knoppix> /dev/fd0p1               1          40         711   83  Linux
<knoppix> /dev/fd0p2              41          80         720   e1  DOS access
<knoppix> here is how i mount
<knoppix> sudo mount /dev/fdo
<knoppix> fd0
<knoppix> opps
<knoppix> sudo mount /dev/fd0 /mnt
<knoppix> everything works fine and i can save to linux partition
<zkriesse> !pastebin
<ubot2> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<knoppix> i appologize
<knoppix> i don't know how to do that
<knoppix> let  me try
<knoppix> can someone guide me how to do that
<geirha> sudo mount /dev/fd02p /mnt/dospart
<knoppix> ok.. let me try that
<knoppix> do i have to create the dospart directory first
<geirha> Ah sorry, but you've mounted something on /mnt already
<geirha> mkdir -p /tmp/mnt sudo mount /dev/fd0p2 /tmp/mnt
<knoppix> well that's the only way i can do in cli
<geirha> err; mkdir -p /tmp/mnt && sudo mount /dev/fd0p2 /tmp/mnt
<knoppix> mount: special device /dev/fd0p2 does not exist
<knoppix> this is my main issue.. i just can't seem to mount the partitions individually
<knoppix> or i don't know how
<knoppix> :)
<Maddeth> can you do an ls -l /dev/ | grep "fd"  ?
<knoppix> let me try
<simar> zkriesse:- hello ..
<knoppix> ok i got the info but how to paste the stuff in this room
<Maddeth> pm me if you like
<Maddeth> "/msg maddeth {paste}"
<knoppix> how do i do that
<Maddeth> knoppix: not got a pm yet
<saji89> zkriesse, Ping.
<Maddeth> knoppix: you still here?
<Maddeth> i will brb
<knoppix> i'm so sorry.. got pulled away
<knoppix> ok
<knoppix> Maddeth, how do i paste the cl result
<Maddeth> just copy and paste it in a PM
<Maddeth> "/msg maddeth {paste}"
<knoppix> i'm sorry i don't understand.. remember i am new to all this :)
<knoppix> "/msg maddeth {paste}"
<Maddeth> without the qutes
<Maddeth> and where i put {paste}
<Maddeth> paste your findings
<knoppix> brw-rw----  1 root    floppy    2,   0 Jul 15 10:26 fd0
<knoppix> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root    root          15 Jul 15 09:40 stderr -> /proc/self/fd/2
<knoppix> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root    root          15 Jul 15 09:40 stdin -> /proc/self/fd/0
<knoppix> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root    root          15 Jul 15 09:40 stdout -> /proc/self/fd/1
<knoppix> }
<Mohan_chml> knoppix, please use paste.ubuntu.com
<knoppix> gosh
<knoppix> i don't know how
<knoppix> please tell me in plain english
<knoppix> lol
<knoppix> i am new to all this
<Mohan_chml> knoppix, goto paste.ubuntu.com in your browser, paste it there and give us the link :)
<knoppix> oh ok
<knoppix> please hold
<Mohan_chml> knoppix, not needed now
<Mohan_chml> from the next time use it :)
 * Mohan_chml goez for reading the logs
<knoppix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/464136/
<knoppix> ok got it
<knoppix> is this how?
 * Mohan_chml gives a star to knoppix. YOU DID IT :)
<knoppix> haha
<knoppix> thanks
<knoppix> what is the image bin used for?
<knoppix> same things
<Maddeth> knoppix: yeah, but pics
<knoppix> i see
<knoppix> take a screen shot and then point to it and it will provide a link?
<Maddeth> knoppix: never used it :)
<Maddeth> knoppix: just assuming
<knoppix> ok
<Maddeth> knoppix: as for your problem, I only see fd0
<Maddeth> I cant see any other partitions
<Mohan_chml> Maddeth, i think its fd0 alone
<knoppix> how long is the ubuntu link active for?
<Mohan_chml> knoppix, itswill be there :)
<knoppix> thanks
<knoppix> Maddeth, let me provide the fdisk link also
<knoppix> please hold
<Maddeth> kk
<Maddeth> knoppix: I am off very shorlty
<Maddeth> shortly even
<Maddeth> homes time
<knoppix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/464138/
<knoppix> both the partitions are there
<knoppix> i created 2 partition and change the type for the 2nd one to e1 to make it dos
<Maddeth> knoppix: I would love to help further, but I have to go home
<Maddeth> Might log on when I get in
<knoppix> oh.. ok
<knoppix> where's home?
<knoppix> :)
<Maddeth> S-wales ;)
<Maddeth> UK
<knoppix> ah
<knoppix> beautiful place
<knoppix> mountains and meadows
<knoppix> sheep
<knoppix> lol
<knoppix> countryside
<knoppix> well thanks for helping me
<knoppix> i have been in many chat room .. but no one seems to have an answer
<knoppix> just a simple diskette in two partition..
<Mohan_chml> knoppix, get into /dev and see what fd0* folders are there
<knoppix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/464142/
<Mohan_chml> fd0                 ptyc5  ptyt1  ptyzd       tty63  ttyq4  ttyx0
<knoppix> don't forget i'm on a live knoppix cd
<knoppix> dvd
<Mohan_chml> that shows that only fd0 is available. not the DOS or Linux partitionx
<knoppix> i'm confused
<knoppix> i did cd /dev and ls
<knoppix> but this seems like my livecd
<knoppix> not my floppy
<knoppix> this is my floppy http://paste.ubuntu.com/464138/
<Mohan_chml> knoppix, the device being mounted will get added in your /dev automatically. try removing the floppy and fd0 will vanish
<knoppix> the device is not mounted at the moment
<knoppix> knoppix@Microknoppix:/$ sudo umount /dev/fd0
<knoppix> umount: /dev/fd0: not mounted
<Mohan_chml> what you got for sudo mount /dev/fd0 /mnt
<Mohan_chml> ?
<knoppix> the disk is out and fd0 is still there
<Mohan_chml> ahha
<stlsaint> knoppix: lol....knoppix! you sly dog you! ;)
<knoppix> knoppix@Microknoppix:/$ sudo umount /dev/fd0
<knoppix> umount: /dev/fd0: not mounted
<knoppix> sorry
<knoppix> knoppix@Microknoppix:/$ sudo mount /dev/fd0 /mnt
<knoppix> mount: /dev/fd0 is not a valid block device
<knoppix> this is with the diskette removed
<knoppix> this is with the diskette in
<knoppix> knoppix@Microknoppix:/$ sudo mount /dev/fd0 /mnt
<knoppix> knoppix@Microknoppix:/$
<knoppix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/464148/
<knoppix> here's the fdisk
<sebsebseb> Hi
<knoppix> all i did what used fdisk >n parameter to create 2 equal partition
<knoppix> then used the "t" parameter to change the 2nd partition to a dos partition type "e1"
<knoppix> now i would like to know how to access them individually
<knoppix> when i create a file and save it to disk .. it saves fine in the linux partition but how do i access the dos partition
<knoppix> and when i take this diskette to windows it will not recognize the disk
<Mohan_chml> knoppix, you saw two drives incomputer??
<Mohan_chml> you are in Gnome enviroinment right?
<knoppix> Mohan_chml, .. you there?
<knoppix> no
<knoppix> this is a knoppix live dvd
<Mohan_chml> ok
<knoppix> kde i think
<knoppix> what's the command to check?
<paultag> knoppix: default knoppix?
<knoppix> yes
<paultag> knoppix: it's GNOME
<knoppix> no
<knoppix> the bar is at the bottom
<paultag> I don't care about that
<paultag> let me double check knoppix
<paultag> knoppix: those  bars are very easy to move
<knoppix> i know
<Mohan_chml> paultag, :)
<knoppix> but the menu is different
<paultag> OK
<paultag> I have not used knoppix since 2007
<paultag> What software is installed on the KNOPPIX-CD?
<knoppix> what's the command to check this
<paultag> #  KDE as the standard desktop with K Office and the Konqueror WWW-browser konqueror
<knoppix> it's a dvd
<knoppix> iceweasel
<knoppix> this is the dvd version not the cd version
<knoppix> about 3.6Gigs
<knoppix> LXDE desktop
<knoppix> http://distrowatch.com/?newsid=05783
<knoppix> the browser is iceweasel
<knoppix> Mohan_chml, i have one hd but i'm using a live dvd and trying to practice on a floppy with partitions, filesystem, saving info etc
<knoppix> anyone has an answer to my problem
<knoppix> :)
<Maddeth> back
<Cuthbeorht> sorry, missed the beginning, knoppix.  whats up?
<knoppix> have a floppy partitioned in 2 equal parts
<knoppix> 1 for linux and 2nd for dos
<knoppix> how to access the dos part
<knoppix> i am currently on knoppix live dvd
<Cuthbeorht> off hand, did u try to mount it?
<knoppix> yes
<Cuthbeorht> error msg?
<knoppix> i can save files to the linux part but can't seem to access the dos
<knoppix> sudo mount /dev/fd0 /mnt
<knoppix> the 2 partitions are fd0p1 and fd0p2
<Cuthbeorht> hmmm
<Cuthbeorht> is there a reason u need to have 2 separate partitions?
<Cuthbeorht> cuz i think dos formats floppies to fat
<Cuthbeorht> and linux can easily read/write fat
<knoppix> just practicing on a floppy instead on a hd
<Cuthbeorht> i see
<knoppix> let me give you the pastebin
<Cuthbeorht> ur gonna have to forgive me, i havent used a floppy drive in a few years
<knoppix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/464148/
<knoppix> should it be any different from a hd?
<knoppix> just another device anyways.. right?
<Cuthbeorht> yes & no
<Cuthbeorht> floppies are generally formatted in vfat
<Cuthbeorht> hard drives use a host of other fs's
<knoppix> i have noticed some livecds recognize  and mount everything automatically but some you have to manually mount
<knoppix> well did you check the link i pasted?
<Cuthbeorht> if linux can read it natviely, it will mount right away
<knoppix> well knoppix, mepis and some others didn't
<knoppix> but ubuntu, and some others i don't remember recognize all the devices and mount and even provide the icons on the desktop
<Cuthbeorht> yeah
<Cuthbeorht> i use ubunut mostly these days
<Cuthbeorht> i left fedora and knoppix
<Cuthbeorht> lemme look up a command
<Cuthbeorht> brg
<Cuthbeorht> brb*
<knoppix> well the problem is that none of them allow me to save to the dos partition
<knoppix> can't even see it
<Maddeth> I just lost my Linux Drive :(
<Maddeth> it just died
<Cuthbeorht> ok
<knoppix> and even if i mount it i still can't see it in Gparted or diskutility
<knoppix> ha
<knoppix> :(
<Cuthbeorht> have u tried to mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /mnt/dos
<knoppix> it wasn't me. :)
<knoppix> no
<knoppix> let me try
<Cuthbeorht> kk
<knoppix> i'm new to all this
<Cuthbeorht> i havent used mount for a while
<Cuthbeorht> lol
<Cuthbeorht> ubuntu does it all for me
<Maddeth> doing well too knoppix
<Cuthbeorht> so im a litle rusty
<Cuthbeorht> Maddeth, sorry bout ur hdd
<Maddeth> Cuthbeorht: tried hitting it and everything!
<Cuthbeorht> freezing it?
<Cuthbeorht> LOL
<knoppix> Cuthbeorht, will i have to create the dos dir first?
<knoppix> hi Maddeth
<knoppix> you back
<Cuthbeorht> yes, knoppix
<Maddeth> Cuthbeorht: nope, not tried freezing it yet
<knoppix> ok
<Maddeth> knoppix: Yup I am :)
<knoppix> Cuthbeorht, here's the message i got http://paste.ubuntu.com/464175/
<knoppix> Maddeth, you logged from home now?
<knoppix> Maddeth, maybe the circuit board is shot
<Cuthbeorht> knoppix:  imsorry
<Cuthbeorht> i dont think i know enough to help ya, knoppix
<knoppix> ok
<knoppix> Cuthbeorht, thanks for trying
<Maddeth> knoppix: nah, I just think its the floppy
<Maddeth> working on somthing that small and partitioning
<Maddeth> might not really recognise it
<Maddeth> try a USB ped drive?
<Maddeth> pen*
<Maddeth> hi fores... hobgoblin
<hobgoblin> hi madd..eth :)
<Maddeth> ;)
<hobgoblin> Maddeth: how's things in the sheep farm then?
<Maddeth> hobgoblin: well, you know
<Maddeth> work work
<hobgoblin> yea - I know ...
<Maddeth> when was the name change to hobgoblin
<hobgoblin> couple of months ago I think
<hobgoblin> fit's me better
<Maddeth> because your evil and green?
<hobgoblin> yep
<hobgoblin> :)
<Maddeth> fairy nuff
<hobgoblin> grrrrr
<hobgoblin> lol
<Maddeth> :p
<hobgoblin> you got your mark yet?
<Maddeth> Mark?
<hobgoblin> uni
<Maddeth> Ah
<Maddeth> 2:1
<hobgoblin> cool :)
<Maddeth> Got a graduate job in October
<Maddeth> Just had a 10% payrise
<hobgoblin> oh excellent - well done - oh another excellent :)
<Maddeth> :)
<hobgoblin> just about to send in an application for teacher training
<Maddeth> cool
<Maddeth> good luck
<hobgoblin> hopeful I am :) spend a year teaching horrible stuff in sec school - then look for hippy science opportunities in colleges
<Maddeth> :D
<Maddeth> gonna dissapear for a bit :)
<knoppix> Maddeth, why do you think it's the floppy
<knoppix> you mean the floppy is faulty?
<hobgoblin> knoppix: he's gone
<knoppix> ha
<knoppix> lol
<knoppix> hobgoblin, you good in Command line
<knoppix> ?
<hobgoblin> good enough to do what I need to - I read what your issue is in the irc logs - not really able to help any, though I'd be inclined to check the floppy is enabled in BIOS
<knoppix> don't think that's the issue
<knoppix> i can access it through windows and many other live cd
<hobgoblin> k
<knoppix> and i created a file and saved it to floppy and it saves fine
<hobgoblin> k
<knoppix> but it saves it to the linux partition
<knoppix> i just need to know how to access the dos partition
<knoppix> i thought mounting the device would mount all the partitions as well
<hobgoblin> so the issue is the mounting
<knoppix> no
<knoppix> well yes
<knoppix> kinds
<knoppix> kinda
<knoppix> lol
<knoppix> the 2 partitions are fd0p1 and fd0p2
<knoppix> but when yoou mount you mount with " sudo mount /dev/fd0"
<knoppix> well sudo mount /dev/fd0 /mnt
<hobgoblin> you tried mounting the partition?
<knoppix> or any directory you want to mount it to..
<knoppix> i tried
<knoppix> sudo mount /dev/fd0p2
<knoppix> that does not work
<knoppix> sudo mount /dev/fd0
<knoppix> oops
<hobgoblin> just reading the logs properly
<knoppix> mount: special device /dev/fd0p2 does not exist
<knoppix> this is the command i tried : knoppix@Microknoppix:/$ sudo mount /dev/fd0p2 /mnt/dos
<knoppix> i first created the dos dir under /mnt
<hobgoblin> well that would need the /mnt/dos dir to have been created - guessing you did that
<knoppix> yes
<knoppix> but this is exactly how you would do it on the hard drive ..
<knoppix> i read somewhere that if you want linux and windoz to read a floppy then you would want to partition it with dos fs
<knoppix> i'm new to all this and just practicing before i commit to hard drive
<knoppix> just learning
<knoppix> want to be totally familiar with command line way of doing things
<hobgoblin> oh right - well I would say that working with hard drives is a lot easier than this :)
<hobgoblin> knoppix: pastebin /etc/fstab
<hobgoblin> please
<knoppix> ok please hold
<knoppix> hobgoblin, .. fstab is not a directory .. but here's /etc
<knoppix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/464187/
<hobgoblin> knoppix: sorry - I know it's not a directory - is there a file?  cat /etc/fstab
<knoppix> oh .. pl hold
<knoppix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/464188/
<knoppix> you may notice that it has recognized my hard disk with 2 partition and my usb but not my floppy
<hobgoblin> knoppix: just looking at some buntu bugs - what do you get from sudo mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0 -o umask=000
<knoppix> mount: mount point /media/floppy0 does not exist
<hobgoblin> sudo mkdir /media/floppy0
<knoppix> yes trying that
<knoppix> lol
<knoppix> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/fd0,
<knoppix>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<knoppix>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<knoppix>        dmesg | tail  or so
<knoppix> hobgoblin, do you have a floppy at home?
<hobgoblin> nope
<knoppix> oh
<knoppix> lol
<hobgoblin> long time gone :)
<knoppix> yes
<hobgoblin> sudo mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0
<hobgoblin> try that - if not have a go at adding a line into fstab
<knoppix> same message
<hobgoblin> knoppix: sudo nano /etc/fstab
<hobgoblin> go to the end - new line and add
<knoppix> i'm there
<hobgoblin> /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0 vfat auto,users,uid=1000,gid=100,dmask=027,fmask=137,utf8  0  0
<knoppix> done
<knoppix> how do i get out of it
 * hobgoblin guesses now ... then new line and then Ctrl+X then Y to save and whatever it is to exit
<hobgoblin> then sudo mount -a
<knoppix> added the line
<knoppix> but still get the same message
<knoppix> wrong fs blah blah
<hobgoblin> k - as I thought - not able to add much ... last time I used a floppy it was in win2k
<hobgoblin> sorry
<hobgoblin> all I would say is that if you are just trying to play with floppies to get some idea of how to deal with a linux system you might well be better of running one in a virtual machine if possible
<knoppix> hobgoblin, here's the dmesg | tail message http://paste.ubuntu.com/464192/
<knoppix> perhaps i should change the fs type on the floppy to FAT on the 2nd partition..
<knoppix> let me try that
<knoppix> hobgoblin, i tried FAT and NTFS neither of them worked
<knoppix> hobgoblin, i'm in an xchat window
<knoppix> if i want to try another channel but remain on this one as well .. how do i do that
<holstein> just type /join #channel
<knoppix> but how do i get back the channel list
<knoppix> i don't know the name of any channel .. i'm new to this
<holstein> i forget exactly how xchat works
<holstein> but its somewhere in the menu AFAIK
<holstein> list channels
<holstein> then you can just join the channel from there
<holstein> knoppix: when i add partitions to fstab
<knoppix> k
<holstein> i use the big uuid number
<holstein> knoppix: whats the issue?
<holstein> you added parttions to fstab?
<holstein> and cant boot?
<knoppix> holstein, i'm practicing on a floppy
<holstein> AH
<holstein> gotcha
<knoppix> would you liike to konw the issue?
<holstein> sure
<knoppix> k
 * holstein was reading hte scroll back
<knoppix> i'm using a live dvd
<holstein> ok
<knoppix> and trying things out on floppy.. just coz i went thru some video tutorials
<knoppix> i did this.. : fdisk /dev/fd0
<hobgoblin> sorry - was afk
<holstein> right
<knoppix> then used the n option to partition
<knoppix> 2 equal partition
<holstein> ok
<knoppix> 1st is linux
<holstein> ext2?
<knoppix> and 2nd was dos
<knoppix> and i tried fat and ntfs as well
<holstein> fat32?
<knoppix> fat16
<holstein> thr partitions you made wouldnt mount?
<holstein> the*
<knoppix> when i use the "p" option to .. the partitions are fine
<knoppix> well..
<knoppix> the 2 partitions are :
<knoppix> fd0p1 and fd0p2
<knoppix> i can mount the floppy with /dev/fd0 /mnt
<knoppix> but cannot do this .. sudo mount /dev/fd0p2
<knoppix> to /mnt
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> interesting
<knoppix> so anyways
<holstein> knoppix: have you tried the same thing with a USB stick?
<knoppix> i can create and save a file to the linux partition but how to access the dos partition
<knoppix> no
<hobgoblin> knoppix: what tutorial were you following? do you have the link
<knoppix> the usb is fine
<holstein> try FAT32
<knoppix> vtc
<knoppix> let me get you the exact link
<knoppix> http://www.vtc.com/modules/products/moviePlay.php?size=Large&foldername=linux&sku=33482&id=34507&movieCode=0303&movieName=Partitioning+With+fdisk&mode=flv
<knoppix> or try this
<knoppix> http://www.vtc.com/products/Introduction-to-Linux-tutorials.htm
<knoppix> then go to the partitioning with fdisk
<AJH101> Hi how do I run a command as a super user please?
<holstein> sudo command
<holstein> in a terminal
<knoppix> holstein, did you get the linlk?
<AJH101> I need to discover what chipset i am running to update my video driver (apparently). how do i go about this? someone gave me a command to run in terminal but it required me to be a super user!
<holstein> hey AJH101
<AJH101> hi
<holstein> was it lspci ?
<holstein> AJH101: try lspci -v
<holstein> see if thats the info you are looking for
<holstein> whats the problem with your graphics?
<holstein> knoppix: i got the vid to start
<AJH101> am trying to run regnum online but am being told my card is not supported!
<holstein> AJH101: by whom ?
<AJH101> i get the message when i start it
<knoppix> holstein, ok
<holstein> yeah, i wouldnt belive that
<holstein> AJH101: is it flash?
<holstein> java?
<AJH101> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Memory Controller Hub (rev 07)
<AJH101> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<AJH101> is this the data i need?
<AJH101> no idea!
<holstein> when you go to http://www.regnumonline.com.ar/ do you see a video playing?
<holstein> AJH101: i think the issue is not your hardware
<holstein> i think its a software issue
<AJH101> yes it runs
<hobgoblin> knoppix: so you created the partitions with fdisk - did you then go and make filesystems in the partitions?
<knoppix> i tried
<knoppix> but not getting success in that
<knoppix> do i have to mount first then make the fs?
<holstein> AJH101: check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=657885
<hobgoblin> knoppix: no - from memory unmounted
<AJH101> will do thanks
<knoppix> well i thought you provided me the sudo command with the -t option to create the fs .. right?
<hobgoblin> knoppix: what are the two partitions called on the floppy
<hobgoblin> knoppix: no that is trying to mount the partition
<knoppix> fd0p1 and fd0p2
<hobgoblin> knoppix: fd0p1 is the linux one is it?
<knoppix> ok.. i tried the sudo mkfs -t blah blah
<knoppix> yes
<knoppix> that's the command i've been asking everyone.. how to create the fs on fd0p2
<knoppix> sudo mkfs -t 86 /dev/fd02?
<knoppix> where 86 is the hex for NTFS
<hobgoblin> what is fd02
<knoppix> sorry.. fd0p2
<knoppix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/464209/
<hobgoblin> knoppix:try  mkfs.vfat /dev/fd0p2
<hobgoblin> might need sudo
<AJH101> hi this time i do get as far as logging in then same error!#
<knoppix> hobgoblin, did that.. now ?
<hobgoblin> knoppix: and if that works mkfs -t ext3 /dev/fd0p1
<hobgoblin> then try sudo mount -a again
<knoppix> k
<hobgoblin> if you go no errors after the first command it should have worked
<hobgoblin> also maybe sudo mount /dev/fd0p1 /media/floppy0
<knoppix> hobgoblin, the 2nd one didn't work
<hobgoblin> if that doesn't do it then I have no idea ...
<knoppix> Could not stat /dev/fd0p1 --- No such file or directory
<knoppix> The device apparently does not exist; did you specify it correctly?
<hobgoblin> try mkfs /dev/fd0p1
<knoppix> same message
<holstein> AJH101: what is the error exactly?
<holstein> incorrect driver?
<hobgoblin> knoppix: will the other one mount = sudo mkdir /media/fd2 &&sudo mount /dev/fd0p2 /media/fd2
<holstein> intel is usually well supported :/
<knoppix> let me try
<AJH101> unsupported video card :-(
<knoppix> mount: special device /dev/fd0p2 does not exist
<holstein> AJH101: if thats true
<hobgoblin> knoppix: can;t help anymore - sorry
<AJH101> ?
<holstein> thers nothing you can do software wise
<hobgoblin> wew're just going round in circles
<holstein> i would poke around on that site
<holstein> maybe send an email
<holstein> ask
<AJH101> update driver?
<holstein> not if the card isnt supported
<holstein> AFAIK
<AJH101> fair enough thanks anyway
<holstein> you could try
<holstein> booting in safe graphics mode
<holstein> but i dought that will do it
<holstein> i think the email would be the best bet
<holstein> include that line from lspci
<holstein> cant hurt
<AJH101> thanks
<AJH101> :-)
<hobgoblin> knoppix: have a look at http://www.vtc.com/modules/products/moviePlay.php?size=Large&foldername=linux&sku=33482&id=34509&movieCode=0305&movieName=Making+File+Systems+With+mkfs&mode=flv
<hobgoblin> well I'm off now - night
<knoppix> i went through all that
<knoppix> holstein, did you check out the videos
<Ger> pedro you here
<pedro3005> hello Ger
<Ger> hi
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-07-16
<Ger> I made my lubutu cd and ran it on pc. Then tried installing to harddrive got to the partion part removec ubuntu and installed lubuntu it seemed as though it was working. When I came back the desktop was on but it didn't install to harddrive at least it will not start without disk
<Ger> does the install icon stay on the desktop even after the install
<pedro3005> hm...
<pedro3005> Ger, can you try asking in #lubuntu ?
<Ger> I went there lot of people no answers phill not around
<Ger> when you had me use nomraid what did that do maybe I need to use that with the lubuntu install
<pedro3005> Ger, press F6 at the beginning
<pedro3005> not sure that will work on lubuntu
<Ger> I was wondering what that did nomraid
<pedro3005> oh, I think it sets ubuntu to not use a RAID
<pedro3005> or something like that
<kuyanatan> can someone help me? i have a computer that has freezes when trying to wake from sleep, and must do hard reset to power off.
<totoro> well, first thing you might wanna do is not have the computer sleep?
<totoro> and check what processes are still running while sleeping
<totoro> maybe that can help to your mystery
<kuyanatan> ok
<kuyanatan> how would i check what processess are still running while sleeping?
<ddecator> could be a kernel issue
<ddecator> kuyanatan: do you have any older kernels installed you can test with to see if it resolves the issue?
<paultag> sounds like a kernel issue
<kuyanatan> nope just did a clean install two days ago
<paultag> ddecator: this has been an issue from day 0
<kuyanatan> sorry, right back. nee to switch computer
<paultag> kuyanatan: have you used GNU/Linux before?
<kuyanatan> need
<kuyanatan> yes
<paultag> kuyanatan: what distro?
<kuyanatan> mostly ubuntu
<kuyanatan> once opensuse
<ddecator> paultag: i never use the feature..
<paultag> kuyanatan: has this ever happened before?
<kuyanatan> different computers or virtual machines
<paultag> ddecator: yeah, it sucks. Never worked until this past year for me
<kuyanatan> and this has never happened before
<paultag> kuyanatan: physical hardware
<kuyanatan> right back need to switch computers
<paultag> ddecator: the kernel was never made to do that
<paultag> ddecator: so it's hacked in
<ddecator> paultag: for real? wow..
<paultag> ddecator: and BIOSes throw a *SHIT* *FIT*
<paultag> ddecator: same with hibernation
<ddecator> paultag: language :p
<paultag> ddecator: but that was hacked in with the use of a creative script in the initrd
<ddecator> yah, i know hibernation has been terrible, through sleep worked
<paultag> ddecator: and hiberlate tends to be OK these days
<paultag> ddecator: nah, never worked for me. Always froze
<paultag> ddecator: I'm more interested to see if kuy- here has a regression or if it's an organtic issue
<paultag> not too much you can do to fix it, it's kernel-space
<ddecator> paultag: that's what i was thinking, but you seem to have it covered :p
<paultag> ddecator: I'd rather not see this frak again
<paultag> ddecator: I've spent the last 10 years raging at it not working
<ddecator> paultag: FFUU face and all i assume?
<paultag> ddecator: yeah :(
<kuyanatan> sorry
<kuyanatan> back
<paultag> ddecator: did you see winnie the ffuuuuu?
<ddecator> paultag: haha, yah
<paultag> ddecator: so good
<paultag> kuyanatan: so
<paultag> kuyanatan: have you been able to use this physical hardware the issue is currently presenting it's self on to hibernate or sleep with GNU/Linux before?
<paultag> not virtual or anything
<kuyanatan> nope
<kuyanatan> this is the first time ive used gnu/linux on this computer before
<kuyanatan> before, it was running xp (its a cousin's computer)
<paultag> kuyanatan: Ahha. OK. Well, I'm going to have to bounce you, I'm afraid. If you would like to see about getting this fixed, you can try asking in #ubuntu-kernel, mention you have a sleep issue with your box. Have the output of lshw ready and in a pastebin
<kuyanatan> ok
<kuyanatan> thanks!
<paultag> kuyanatan: sorry I can not help more :(
<paultag> kuyanatan: sure!
<kuyanatan> :)
<alien_> hi guys
<alien_> made a huge error by mistake an delete in the panel the audio controler
<alien_> and that mail thing that is with it
<alien_> how can i get it back
<alien_> in not in the add to pannel menu
<alien_> im updating also,just installed ubuntu 10.4 desktop
<ridin> right click the panel -> add to panel
<ridin> indicator applet i think
<alien_> let me check that
<alien_> the onlu thing that says applet is inhibit thats it
<alien_> no indicator applet
<alien_> can i change the buttons in the left to the rigth side
<alien_> im used to that way
<alien_> cant get used to in the left
<holstein> http://techpad.co.uk/content.php?sid=94
<kermiac> alien_: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/13535/move-window-buttons-back-to-the-right-in-ubuntu-10.04/
<kermiac> oops, lag.
<holstein> hehe
<kermiac> alien_: did you get that sound applet back?
<alien_> soud applet no
<alien_> but im udating
<alien_> just saw an update about panel
<alien_> mabe is updates i need
<kermiac> alien_: i think the update was most likely just a gnome-panel update.
<alien_> fresh installation,i have done nothing,but unistalla a few apps dont need
<alien_> yes
<alien_> thats the one
<alien_> about 200 updates
<kermiac> alien_: can you please pastebin the result of "apt-cache policy indicator-applet" (maybe after your updates have finished hehe)
<kermiac> alien_: !pastebin
<kermiac> !pastebin
<ubot2> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<alien_> im in my laptop at the time
<alien_> does ubuntu bring Xchat ?
<alien_> i havent taje a real good look at it yet
<alien_> i dont see it,have to install and then i can copy paste that for u
<kermiac> alien_: xchat is in the software repositories. I sugges that you have a look through the Ubuntu Software Centre
<kermiac> alien_: no need to install pastebinit, you can goto the url mentioned above & paste the url in here
<alien_> i will,updates about to be done
<alien_> i know,thanks
<alien_> so is for the pictures a page
<kermiac> alien_: yes, imgbin is for pictures
<alien_> i have mint in laptop and ubuntu in desktop,countless how many times i crash
<alien_> had to switch to something better
<alien_> im on linux now
<kermiac> alien_: welcome to pure the pure awesomeness that is linux :)
<alien_> jejeje well let me tell u,have a pendrivelinux my self with more than 10 linux ISOS on it multyboot
<alien_> and to this date i dont know how i choose to intall mint and ubuntu
<alien_> i guess because the help and support
<alien_> but they are all almost the same,,are they ?
<kermiac> alien_: that multiboot sounds like fun. one of the great things about linux is freedom to choose :)
<alien_> check pendrivelinux
<alien_> just like that in browser u will see
<kermiac> alien_: they are fundamentally the same, altough there are a few differences
<kermiac> alien_ |!install
<kermiac> alien_ > !install
<kermiac> !install
<alien_> updates,not yet
<kermiac> sorry alien_, the bot is ignoring me. Those were commands for the bot. It should have said:
<kermiac> alien_: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<alien_> tu eres del linux staff ?
<Darkness_Des> Does anybody know if we have a working KDE Global Menu for KDE4?
<kermiac> alien_: no, we are all volunteers
<alien_> cool,some day i be volunteer,i ven helping in linux mint channels
<alien_> and learning from them
<alien_> just reading about diferent problems
<alien_> can i add u as friend in my list
<kermiac> alien_: you can usually find me in here. There are also a lot of other friendly people in this channel who will be more than happy to help you
<kermiac> Darkness_Des: sorry, I don't use KDE or follow the KDE4 stuff.
<Darkness_Des> Unfortunate.
<kermiac> anyone around follow the KDE4 stuff?
<Darkness_Des> I've been using GNOME forever but I just can't live without my Global Menu.
<kermiac> Darkness_Des: the best google seems to find for me is http://amcrouch.blogspot.com/2010/05/kde-global-menu.html
<kermiac> Darkness_Des: but the page that is linked to in that article is timing out for me :(
<Darkness_Des> Same here.
<Darkness_Des> I've seen similar pages to that though, it's about a new global menu in the Maverick Netbook edition.
<kermiac> Darkness_Des: yes, google keeps finding the maverick netbook stuff too
<Darkness_Des> Alright, I guess I'll live with what I have for now.
<Darkness_Des> Thanks for your help!
<kermiac> and he's gone before i could suggest #kubuntu   oh well
<alien_> i have to go,i look for help tomorow
<alien_> enjoy the rest of the night
<kermiac> ok alien_ feel free to come back here if you have mroe questions
<kermiac> s/mroe/more
<alien_> i will trust me
<alien_> jaja :)
<kermiac> haha, ok mate :)
<asterismo> hi people
<kermiac> hey asterismo :)
<asterismo> tssup kermiac
<kermiac> no much asterismo, just catching up on the UDW sessions i slept through
<asterismo> i was trying the netbook-launcher
<asterismo> i found it really great
<asterismo> i do not have a netbook
<asterismo> an ordinary notebook, full size
<asterismo> but netbook menu is awesome
<asterismo> i found a little bug that shows me wierd vertical text
<asterismo> but it's nice
<kermiac> yeah, i played with it for a while. I liked it, but it will take a bit of getting used to for me
<asterismo> is gnome-shell working anyway?
<kermiac> apparently it is working out ok, it will be included in the repo's in 10.10 - but it wont be the default
<kermiac> i haven't looked at it for a long time though
<asterismo> check this bug
<asterismo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/605996
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 605996 in netbook-launcher (Ubuntu) "wierd text appears vertically in netbook launcher (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<asterismo> yeah
 * kermiac looks
<kermiac> ok, that's strange... i dont think it's supposed to do that. But i don't know much about it. I don't use unr
<kermiac> tbh, i was getting confused between unr & unity at the start of the conversation but now i am following hehe
<asterismo> i think someone is going to note that
<asterismo> otherwise i will end up uninstalling openoffice word processor
<asterismo> lol
<kermiac> asterismo: that looks like it's a dupe of bug 576423
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 576423 in netbook-launcher (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "ubuntu-netbook ui text-formating bug (affects: 1) (heat: 54)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/576423
<asterismo_> sorry
<asterismo_> i was saying that i tried gnome-shell
<asterismo_> i enabled gnome-shell testing PPA from ubuntu-tweak and i got this bug trying to launch it
<asterismo_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/490013
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 490013 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "application calling GLX 1.3 function stop the gnome-shell installation (affects: 6) (heat: 39)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<kermiac> asterismo: ok, i guess you missed my last comment then too
<kermiac> asterismo: that looks like it's a dupe of bug 576423
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 576423 in netbook-launcher (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "ubuntu-netbook ui text-formating bug (affects: 1) (heat: 54)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/576423
<kermiac> asterismo: that's the unr bug ^^
<asterismo_> looking...
<asterismo_> yes
<asterismo_> it is a dupe
<asterismo_> i searched for that bug but i must missed that one
<asterismo_> i'll send a comment
<kermiac> asterismo_: you know how to dupe it? if not i'll fix it
<kermiac> asterismo_: no need to comment, you can just dupe it
<asterismo_> ok
<asterismo_> 'll try
<kermiac> ok, let me know if you need a hand
<asterismo_> done
<asterismo_> thanks kermiac
<kermiac> asterismo_: no probs mate
<asterismo_> i thought that special permissions was necesary to mark dupes
<asterismo_> ;)
<asterismo_> because i've seen a couple
<asterismo_> well
<kermiac> asterismo_: no, special permissions are only really needed to set importance & some of the status fields (e.g triaged)
<asterismo_> great
<asterismo_> i'll get back to work
<asterismo_> bye
<kermiac> cya asterismo_ :)
<nUboon2Age> kermiac: ping
<kermiac> hey nUboon2Age
<nUboon2Age> kermiac: please see pm
<NukaCola> I had to enable compositing in order to use Gnome Do, so I went to Preferences/Appearance/Visual Effects and selected Extra. I hate the effects. Is there any way to further modify them without completely disabling them?
<kermiac> !ccsm
<ubot2> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<kermiac> NukaCola: you can use ccsm ^^
<kermiac> !compiz
<ubot2> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<NukaCola> okay lemme check that stuff out and I'll get back with you guys if I need more help. thank you :)
<kermiac> no problem NukaCola :)
<Silver_Fox_> Afternoon all.
<Puck`> hi Silver_Fox_
<Silver_Fox_> Hello Puck`
<Silver_Fox_> How is it going ?
<Puck`> how are you?
<Puck`> i'm dying of heat and humidity :\
<Silver_Fox_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LAw1xl1AAEU
<Silver_Fox_> Happy =)
<Puck`> happy's always good (:
<Silver_Fox_> Are you going to be on air in the next few days Puck`  ?
<Puck`> Silver_Fox_: i do believe this evening, but i'm not sure, but twitter is the source that'll let you know :P
<Puck`> just tweet me back if you're listening,ok? (:
<Silver_Fox_> What was your twitter? :)
<duanedesign> 'loo Puck` Silver_Fox_
<Silver_Fox_> Hey duanedesign =)
<Puck`> hi there duanedesign
<Puck`> Silver_Fox_: http://twitter.com/akosveres
<DoucheBagz> can anyone help me set up remote desktop on ubuntu minimal?
<DoucheBagz> its the only os i remotely knw how to use provided by my dedicated host
<DoucheBagz> Anyone know how to setup vnc server or something? please
<Silver_Fox_> DoucheBagz , Please be patient.
 * DoucheBagz waits patiently :)
<Silver_Fox_> If someone knows how they will assist.
<DoucheBagz> ok :)
<Silver_Fox_> :)
<kermiac> !vnc
<ubot2> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<kermiac> DoucheBagz: that should help you :)
<DoucheBagz> the only thing thats confusing me is that hte OS is ubuntu minimal
<DoucheBagz> so it has nothing installed
<DoucheBagz> dont i need a desktop or something?
<DoucheBagz> thnx btw :)
<kermiac> personally for a server I would just use ssh
<kermiac> !ssh
<ubot2> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<DoucheBagz> i knw how to use ssh
<DoucheBagz> im already using putty
<DoucheBagz> :)
<kermiac> ok, awesome :)
<geirha> Then you know how to use ssh :P
<DoucheBagz> its just that each of the guides i try follow for various remote desktop apps, they all fail
<kermiac> DoucheBagz: if you want a desktop on your ubuntu-minimal install, install the "ubuntu-desktop" package. That will give you the standard gnome desktop
<DoucheBagz> ok cool :D
<DoucheBagz> each time ive done this before its been on a full copy of ubuntu
<DoucheBagz> servers plodding away at installing it all
<DoucheBagz> it has weird dns issues D:
<kermiac> ok :) the ubuntu-desktop package is a "meta-package" that will give you the basic gnome environment
<DoucheBagz> kk just waiting for it to install it :D
<kermiac> :)
<DoucheBagz> things happen fast at 12m/bs
<paultag> DoucheBagz: I really hate to be a stickler, but would mind changing your name?
<DoucheBagz> mb/s
<DoucheBagz> yer sure
<DoucheBagz> be back soon
<paultag> DoucheBagz: thanks :)
<paultag> DoucheBagz: no
<paultag> DoucheBagz: /nick
<paultag> DoucheBagz: just type /nick NewNickname
<DoucheBagz> i havent been on irc in years
<DoucheBagz> xD
<paultag> DoucheBagz: quite alright
<UbuntuNub> :D
<paultag> thanks UbuntuNub :D
<UbuntuNub> np ;)
<paultag> sorry kermiac, back to you :)
<kermiac> haha
 * kermiac waves at paultag
 * UbuntuNub waits for things to install
<kermiac> so how's nz today UbuntuNub? I'm just across the ocean from you in Aus
<UbuntuNub> wet and cold
<UbuntuNub> :D
<kermiac> haha, should've guessed that
<kermiac> it's cold here, but not wet today
<UbuntuNub> its been great the past week or so
<UbuntuNub> just today
<UbuntuNub> ruined the week
<kermiac> yeah... it figures, just in time for the weekend, eh?
<UbuntuNub> yep haha
<UbuntuNub> im still in school, so school holidays still
<UbuntuNub> :D
<kermiac> yeah, it's school holidays for my kids here to... they're driving their mother up the wall ;)
<UbuntuNub> haha
<UbuntuNub> i thought the holidays finished last week for u australians?
<kermiac> nah, not here in nsw... i think qld finished last week though
<UbuntuNub> i knw a few ppl in nsw
<UbuntuNub> i think..
 * UbuntuNub keeps waiting for the server to do its thing
<kermiac> a mate of mine goes over to auckland every few months to see his pop - he owns a pub there :)
<UbuntuNub> ooo
<UbuntuNub> wat pub
<kermiac> i dunno the name
<UbuntuNub> ah ok hah
<kermiac> it's more of a pool hall, i think
<UbuntuNub> haha
<UbuntuNub> ooo i think its nearly done
<UbuntuNub> so does that ubuntu-desktop thing pretty much make it a nrmal install of ubuntu?
<kermiac> UbuntuNub: yeah, basically
<UbuntuNub> sweet :D
<UbuntuNub> ive been having trouble with it all nite
<UbuntuNub> i tried a few of the other operating systems on offer, but didnt know much about them
<UbuntuNub> i use to be able to do all this, but ive forgotten
<kermiac> UbuntuNub: it's just like falling off a log ;)
<UbuntuNub> haha
<UbuntuNub> im trying to set this up as a torrentbox
<UbuntuNub> its been "starting kernel log daemon" for a long time
<UbuntuNub> is that normal?
<Mjiig> can anyone give me a terminal command to format /dev/sda3
<Mjiig> */dev/sdc i meant
 * UbuntuNub use to be able to do that
<Mjiig> i can't open gparted anymore whilst that memory stick is plugged in
 * UbuntuNub 's installation is back on track
<UbuntuNub> ok ubuntu desktop is done
<kermiac> Mjiig: make sure it is unmounted
<kermiac> Mjiig: sudo umount /dev/sdc
<kermiac> Mjiig: then what do you want to format it to? fat, ext3, ntfs, etc?
<kermiac> ok UbuntuNub, what now mate?
<Mjiig> kermiac:anything at the moment, so i can open it in gparted and work with it properly
<Mjiig> kermiac: but fat would be the best i supose
<kermiac> Mjiig: sudo mkfs.vfat -n ‘Label’ -I /dev/sdc Replace Label with the name you want the drive to have
<UbuntuNub> kermiac:wat remote desktop app would you reccomend?
<Mjiig> okay thanks
<kermiac> no probs Mjiig :)
<kermiac> UbuntuNub: depends on what it's for to be honest... what are you doing?
<UbuntuNub> just general remote desktop
<UbuntuNub> nothing too intensive
<kermiac> UbuntuNub: probably just use vnc then
<kermiac> UbuntuNub: you want that link again mate?
<UbuntuNub> yer plz :D
<Mjiig> another quick question if you don't mind. I need to store a file of about 700mb on a partition, is there any particualr fs i should use?
<kermiac> !vnc
<ubot2> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<UbuntuNub> thnx ;)
<kermiac> no probs Mjiig
<kermiac> oops, no probs UbuntuNub
<UbuntuNub> haha :D
<Mjiig> i ask because i heard something about a file size limit on fat?
<kermiac> Mjiig: it probably doesn't matter, to be honest... whatever you feel comfortable using. ext3 or 4, fat32, ntfs, etc
<Mjiig> cool thanks
<kermiac> Mjiig: that limit is around 4gb
<UbuntuNub> wait, doesnt fat32 have a limit on file size?
<Mjiig> okay thanks
<kermiac> UbuntuNub: look up mate... fat32 filesize limit is around 4gb
<UbuntuNub> i thought it was smaller :P
<Silver_Fox_> Hey philinux =)
<UbuntuNub> uh oh D:
<UbuntuNub> i installed vnc server and rebooted the server
<UbuntuNub> now everytime i try access it via ssh, it says connection refused
<UbuntuNub> nvm it fixed itself
<kermiac> UbuntuNub: sorry mate, I got sidetracked. all sorted? what was it, a port issue?
<UbuntuNub> dunno
<UbuntuNub> i can access ssh now
<kermiac> UbuntuNub: ah well, glad it's sorted :)
<UbuntuNub> but my vncviewer keeps coming up with "failed to connect: the operation completed succesfully"
<UbuntuNub> which just doesnt make much sense to me
<UbuntuNub> ok well im in vnc now :D
<UbuntuNub> but i only see a command line box.. no desktop
 * UbuntuNub waits patiently
<kermiac> UbuntuNub: have you tried "startx"? it's only a guess though
<kermiac> UbuntuNub: oh wait, are you using ssh?
<UbuntuNub> i was
<UbuntuNub> im in the server via vnc now
<kermiac> ssh will only get you terminal access
<UbuntuNub> but in the vnc, i only see a terminal
<paultag> ssh -C -Y -l user host.tld
<paultag> oh nvmd
<UbuntuNub> ...?
 * paultag goes back to idle
<UbuntuNub> haha
<philinux> Dban - never used it before. Is quick erase good enough for passing pc on to third party.
<geirha> UbuntuNub: Which vncserver? You probably have to configure it to start a desktop environment/window manager
<philinux> Silver_Fox_: Hi to you too
<UbuntuNub> i installed vnc4server on the box
<Maddeth> philinux: depends
<UbuntuNub> connecting with realvnc viewer
<Maddeth> philinux: you can use it to erase and wipe data, it just depends how deep you want to go
<philinux> It does one pass writing zero's
<philinux> I dont thin photorec could recover anything from that
<Maddeth> philinux: depending how sensative your data is, thats not usually good enough
<philinux> I don't possess a forensic lab
<Maddeth> philinux: it will still leave redidual data
<philinux> How
<Maddeth> residual*
<philinux> Yes but who has the technology to look that deep.
<Maddeth> because you are only 0'ing it, the original ghost data can still be recovered
<UbuntuNub> fbi
<philinux> FBI  yes but man in street?
<Maddeth> if you use a better algorith, it will overwirte, multiple times
<Maddeth> philinux: as I said
<paultag> erm
<Maddeth> depends on how worried you are about the data
<Maddeth> and who it is going to
<geirha> philinux: CSI would find your data in seconds! ;P
<paultag> Maddeth: well what happens is that writing to a disk is not absolute. E.g. / won't always be at 0xabc123, it puts it accross the platter to try and even wear on the drive
<Maddeth> CSI seem to have thier own IP addressing scheme too
<philinux> I'd only be worried if ordinary joe could recover any files
<paultag> Maddeth: so that if you use dd and do a dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda it will destroy all data in one pass
<paultag> because that makes a pass address by address
<philinux> paultag that's what dban quickerase does
<geirha> Maddeth: Everything is bigger in hollywood-land. Even octets. ;)
<paultag> philinux: I have no idea what that is :)
<Maddeth> paultag: it can still be recovered
<Maddeth> I use Dban
<paultag> Maddeth: no, it can't
<Maddeth> its a great tool for formatting
<philinux> paultag: http://www.dban.org/
<paultag> Maddeth: dd goes by addresses and raw writes on the platter
<paultag> Maddeth: it's not like destorying the index for the file
<paultag> Maddeth: it actually writes to hd addresses
<Maddeth> paultag: it can leave magnetic traces at the original path
<philinux> Maddeth: I agree but what tools do you need torecover from the quickerase
<Maddeth> philinux: Encase, FTK
<Maddeth> paultag: zeroing a drive never truely zero's it
<philinux> encase only available to law enforcement agencies
<Maddeth> not only law enforcement ;)
<philinux> so dban autonuke better
<paultag> Maddeth: I'm calling bullshit on that
<Maddeth> paultag: trust me, its not bull
<Maddeth> paultag: i did my Degree in forensic computing
<paultag> Maddeth: I don't think anyone's tried on a drive that's been dd's
<UbuntuNub> so does anyone know why my gnome desktop wont run..?
<paultag> Maddeth: I don't doubt it
<paultag> Maddeth: but I don't think too many shlomos are using dd to wipe a drive
<Maddeth> paultag: true
<Maddeth> paultag: I will have a look into it
<paultag> Maddeth: I'm pretty sure if I used /dev/zero or /dev/random it would be less then a .001 % chance of getting it back
<paultag> I'd love to be proved wrong
<Maddeth> paultag: I will try it on a drive on the weekend
<paultag> Maddeth: that would rock
<paultag> Maddeth: if it looks like it'll work, I'll see if I can put together a challange
<philinux> I'm dbanning my old pc now, I will try photorec on it after
<UbuntuNub> I get this error when running startx,  "Fatal server error:
<UbuntuNub> xf86OpenConsole: Cannot open /dev/tty0 (No such file or directory)
<UbuntuNub> "
<Maddeth> in all honesty, if its going to some joe public, they wont get past a standard format
<paultag> aye
<Maddeth> philinux: I am just a little bit of a security nut :)
<philinux> I've just been researching this quick erase again
<philinux> Maddeth: "The fastest choice, Quick Erase, simply fills the hard drive with zeroes in one pass. Since technicians with the right equipment could conceivably still recover data from this type of wipe, DBAN rates it as a low-security option."
<philinux> It says equipement not just software and "conceivably"
<kermiac> UbuntuNub: you might want to make sure you've setup vnc correctly. Have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC & http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Lucid#Remote_Access
 * UbuntuNub looks through the pages
<kermiac> UbuntuNub: I'm not an expert on vnc though mate, I just use ssh
<UbuntuNub> im just wanting remote desktop :\
<UbuntuNub> i can get into remote desktop fine, but there is no desktop
<UbuntuNub> startx wont work
<UbuntuNub> xf86OpenConsole: Cannot open /dev/tty0 (No such file or directory)
<UbuntuNub> i get that
<kermiac> UbuntuNub: did you restart the remote server after install ubuntu-desktop package?
<kermiac> UbuntuNub: ^^
<duanedesign> UbuntuNub: Check your X is already up and running.  ls -al /tmp  and look for .X*-lock
<sebsebseb> Hi
<saji89> sebsebseb, Hi.
<sebsebseb> saji89: hi
<duanedesign> hello sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> duanedesign: hello
<emp-rameen> hello!
<emp-rameen> i had a dual boot system going (windows 7 then Ubuntu). I tried uninstalling Ubuntu and now upon boot I receive "Grub Rescue" command line
<emp-rameen> trying to maybe put back my windows 7 bootloader...
<hobgoblin> and? do you have a problem doing it?
<emp-rameen> i'm not sure what to do
<hobgoblin> emp-rameen: first google result is this http://www.windowsreference.com/windows-7/how-to-reinstall-windows-7-boot-loader/
<phillw> emp-rameen: head over to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1014708
<phillw> oops, hobgoblin beat me to it :-)
<emp-rameen> haha
<hobgoblin> phillw: google is a wonderful tool ;)
<emp-rameen> is it possible that my windows bootloader is still in tact, and whatever's left of the ubuntu bootloader is just distracting my boot?
<phillw> I have it in my bookmarks, as it covers grub and windows :-)
<hobgoblin> emp-rameen: just reinstall the bootloader
<emp-rameen> when i boot with windows 7 cd it thinks everything should be fine
<emp-rameen> okay i'll try it
<emp-rameen> :D
<emp-rameen> thanks for the help
 * saji89 is away: I'm busy. BRB..
 * saji89 is back (gone 02:50:13)
<Cuthbeorht> hi all
<Cuthbeorht> i got an irritating problem with ubuntu lucid and my ati hd4300 mobility radeon
<paultag> collinp: poke
<paultag> collinp: Cuthbeorht needs some help with ati stuff
<Cuthbeorht> i got my notebook hooked up to an external lcd (22'')
<collinp> Don't look at me. I only got my card working by lots of fiddling.
<paultag> Cuthbeorht: I don't know my ass from my elbow with ATI, see if you can't hang out until collinp or someon else comes in :)
<Cuthbeorht> no rush
<Cuthbeorht> ive scoured the web for the last few days
<Cuthbeorht> i can wait
<Cuthbeorht> lol
<Cuthbeorht> im starting to really hate ati
<paultag> +1
<collinp> +1
<Cuthbeorht> +1?
<Cuthbeorht> whats that mean?
<paultag> I agree :)
<Cuthbeorht> oh
<Cuthbeorht> alos new to irc
<paultag> quite alright
<Cuthbeorht> collinp, u free to answer an ati question?
<collinp> I know nearly nothing about it.
<Cuthbeorht> fair enoug
<paultag> more then anyone else here collinp
 * Ex-Opesa laughed xD
<paultag> Cuthbeorht: give it a run
<Cuthbeorht> ok
<paultag> erm collinp
<Cuthbeorht> i got a notebook, dell =  POS
<Cuthbeorht> it has an ati hd4300 mobility radeon
<oCean_> in #ubuntu are often several ati users
<Cuthbeorht> i installed te proprietary ati drivers, fglrx
<Cuthbeorht> now, when im home, i got my notebook hooked up to an external lcd, 22"
<Cuthbeorht> in win7, it can go to 1650*1068
<Cuthbeorht> in linux, its max res is 1368*765
<Cuthbeorht> even tho the ati cc sees the monitor is capable of going to 1650
<Cuthbeorht> te only possible soln ive found is to use the open source ati driver
<Ex-Opesa> So as far as I know you can set the resolution in ATI CC too.
<Cuthbeorht> yes
<Cuthbeorht> correctu can
<Ex-Opesa> So try it then?
<Cuthbeorht> yes
<Cuthbeorht> its max is 165*768
<Cuthbeorht> sorry, 1365*768 for the lcd monitor
<Cuthbeorht> even tho in the monitor specs, it states the monitors max res is 1650*1068
<Cuthbeorht> all in the ati cc
<Cuthbeorht> any ideas?
<Cuthbeorht> i havent fiddled with config files in a long time
<Cuthbeorht> last i did was with fc1
<Cuthbeorht> finally!!!!
<Cuthbeorht> figured it out
<stlsaint> tim_sharitt: w00t!
<stlsaint> aw shucks
<CptNoob> Hi all, where can I find out why i've been banned from #ubuntu? I've been there like 3-4 times and to my knowledge behaved properly...
<stlsaint> nhandler: ping
<CptNoob> Also I wonder if anyone can tell me where the OpenOffice "program" bundled with 10.04 is, installing a intranet portal that needs it for docs conversion...
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-07-17
<stlsaint> quite...
<Scunizi> quite .. or quiet?
<stlsaint> both :P
<stlsaint> duanedesign: ping
<nhandler> stlsaint: pong
<stlsaint> nhandler: pm?
<nhandler> stlsaint: Sure, no need to ask
<phillw> sorry nhandler I've gotten a hold of stlsaint on my trying to get https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp in line with wiki guide lines
<nhandler> Ok phillw
<phillw> I'll let you have a chat
<pyrodood> I need guidance on setting up ubuntu x to output 720 resolution out of my 3-component output can anyone help me?
<pyrodood> hello
<stlsaint> pyrodood: sup
<pyrodood> i'm looking to see if i can find some help
<stlsaint> pyrodood: you say you have 3-component output? what do you mean?
<pyrodood> 3-component hd
<pyrodood> it also has hdmi, dvi, and vga
<pyrodood> but i don't have an hdmi cable
<pyrodood> and my plasma only has 3-component and hdmi connections, no vga
<pyrodood> i have it hooked up with 3 component and was functioning in windows
<pyrodood> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Component_video
<pyrodood> basically i'm on a vga monitor now cause after boot into ubuntu nothing shows up on my tv
<stlsaint> so you are wanting to dual video?
<stlsaint> or just use one video with 720 resolution?
<pyrodood> well not really, i just want to output the 720 resolution to my tv
<pyrodood> out of the component video output on the motherboard
<pyrodood> out of the component video output on the motherboard, it has ati radeo 1200 built-in
<phillw> stlsaint: the PM is my best shot on it
<pyrodood> but if i could do dual monitors that would be ok i could just turn off the vga monitor
<pyrodood> my goal was to just get it running on the tv though
<stlsaint> phillw: their not wanting dual
<stlsaint> unfortunately i must depart but i would recommend you start here:
<stlsaint> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<pyrodood> ok thanks
<stlsaint> pyrodood: do you understand the use of xorg?
<pyrodood> well not really
<pyrodood> i mean i read some stuff and looked for xorg.conf but wasn't there
<pyrodood> so i typed in xrandr
<pyrodood> it shows vga connected (i'm on it), s-video disconnected, HDMI-0 disconnected
<pyrodood> don't see anything listing the DVI or component video outputs unless they are somehow listed under HDMI
<stlsaint> pyrodood: what system on you on and what release of ubuntu are you running?
<pyrodood> 10.04
<pyrodood> Ubuntu
<stlsaint> you say you DO NOT have a xorg.conf
<phillw> stlsaint: in 10.04 you not have a xorg.conf
<pyrodood> cp: cannot stat `/etc/X11/xorg.conf': No such file or directory
<phillw> you have to make one if you really want to use it
<stlsaint> aye, well there may be a problem worth fixing
<stlsaint> pyrodood: please view post#8 here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1437980
<stlsaint> pyrodood: you dont have a xorg cause ubuntu doesnt make one on its own by default but you can make one yourself
<pyrodood> so if i type in gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<stlsaint> that will open a document for you but it will be blank
<pyrodood> it opens up a blank document then I just add something in there and save it and then reboot?
<pyrodood> also if xrandr only shows VGA, S-video, HDMI does that mean the system is not seeing my component video or DVI?
<stlsaint> shows you the names of different outputs available on your system (LVDS, VGA-0, etc.) and resolutions available on each:
<pyrodood> perhaps if i buy an HDMI cable and connect it to the tv it will automatigally detect it and work?  then not fool with the xorg.conf unless that doesn't work
<stlsaint> its all up to you mate
<pyrodood> xranr list 3 devices - i'm thinking it should list at least 5
<stlsaint> pyrodood: it will list what your system has capabilites to do
<stlsaint> pyrodood: alright really...this time i must go...sorry i cant be of more help
<stlsaint> nite all
<pyrodood> well the system is capable of component video cause i was using it in windows but i don't see it show up in xrandr
 * Sary is back (gone 00:06:16)
 * Sary is away: Not @ Desk
 * Sary is away: Not @ Desk
<seidos> can someone pastebin this file for me:  us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_*_main_source_Sources
<duanedesign> hello sebsebseb
<duanedesign> sorry
<duanedesign> i meant seidos
<Maju> Hi all. I have a problem. I need to change permissions in usr/share/games/simutrans folder and cannot.
<Maju> I know it's a "log as root" issue and I have tried the commands at the wiki, as recommended at forums but still can't change permissions
<hobgoblin> Maju: got a link I can look at
<Maju> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<hobgoblin> oh - I know that one :)
<hobgoblin> so what command are you using and what does it say when it fails
<Maju> I' m trying to make the simutrans folder shared with Samba
<Maju> So I can download a pak in it
<Maju> I'm trying to use the graphic interface (I can't speak in UNIX)
<hobgoblin> and using system - admin - shared folders is not working?
<Maju> I'll try that. Hold on
<Maju> I don't have that option.
<Maju> I'm on Lucid
<Maju> I remember on Hardy it was easy to temporarily log as root and operate the system at will.
<hobgoblin> not used samba tbh - but I am on lucid and the option is there in my menu
<hobgoblin> you can sudo -i to get a temporary root terminal
<Maju> I just installed(reinstalled?) Samba cause the system asked me to but  doesn't help
<Maju> But I do not have any "Shared Folders" menu in System - Administration
<Maju> Uh. Now I did something slightly different and says: "net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: cannot share path /usr/share/games/simutrans as we are restricted to only sharing directories we own. 	Ask the administrator to add the line "usershare owner only = false"  	to the [global] section of the smb.conf to allow this.
<Maju> I did the sudo -i, sudo su, etc but seems they are only useful for terminal
<Maju> What I need is to temporarily be able to use the graphic interface as Root because in terminal I only know how to copy-paste what others suggest
<Maju> You can use Ubuntu and have no idea on how to use a terminal, right?
<hobgoblin> yep
<hobgoblin> you can edit the file - gksudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf and do as it asks in the error
<Maju> Thanks, I would never have been able to edit that file without your help. :)
<hobgoblin> welcome
<hobgoblin> make sure you put it in the global section
<hobgoblin> good luck Maju
<Maju> Managed to create a share but still cannot write in it.
<Maju> Anyone there?
<Maju> How do I change the owner of a folder from root to me (only user)?
<duanedesign> hello Maju
<duanedesign> Maju: you probably dont want to do that for folders outside of your $HOME
<Maju> I probably do because I can't use a lot of stuff because it's controlled by Root
<duanedesign> use 'sudo'
<Maju> Sudo what? I said before I can't "speak" UNIX
<Maju> NVM, think I found a shortcut here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntucat/rootlauncher/
<Maju> I know acting as root might pose a danger but not being able to do it is a big problem
<duanedesign> Maju: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<duanedesign> that explains the Ubuntu file permissions well. Why we use sudo ect
<Maju> I started there and was of no help. The big problem is that the terminal is not graphic so I'd need to learn a lot only to use MY computer
<Maju> After all it's MY computer, right?
<duanedesign> Maju: yes if you want to open a Nautilus window with root permissions use: gksudo nautilus
<Maju> Thanks. That means I can alter permissions in such folders as root, right? (Haven't tried yet)
<duanedesign> i wouldnt. Its like that for security reasons
<Maju> I'm just manipulating game folders, it should be safe
<Maju> I find the phrase "security reasons" patronizing and annoying. After all it's my PC's security
<Maju> But thanks anyhow
<duanedesign> If you change ownership of all files from /, a lot of bad things will happen. Don't do it.
<duanedesign> but like you said it is your computer :)
<duanedesign> Maju:  we are here to offer our opinions and help. No one wants to 'annoy' you :)
<Maju> I'm not changing ALL files but sometimes I need to allow admin to operate in such files
<Maju> It may be wrong design by game-makers but the case is that that usr/share/games folder needs to be accessible
<Maju> Anyhow, I solved my problem and could only do that ignoring the "it's dangerous" advice. I know you guys have our security in mind but I need to solve real problems beyond those concerns.
<Maju> Thanks and bye
<duanedesign> lol
<duanedesign> beyond the concerns of messing up your computer?
<duanedesign> its a thankless job, but someone has to do it :)
<duanedesign> hello phillw*
<DarkNemesis> how to petition the queen for royal warrant to arrest the cabinet for treason? they are a serious threat to the country's interests...
<duanedesign> hmmm, not sure if i know how to do that
<duanedesign> but that is definetly the most interesting question i have seen asked in here
<duanedesign> :)
<aenima> hey everyone i just wanted to know how it get rid of all my partitions! i have ubuntu lucid on onside an d debian  lenny on the other i want to delete dedian and try reinstall it !! thanks  in advance!!
<duanedesign> aenima: just reformat the partition with debian
<duanedesign> then extend the ubuntu partition into that space
<aenima> i will give that a try !! thanks duanedesign!!
<duanedesign> aenima: i have to run and grab breakfast
<duanedesign> ill be back
<svaksha> hi. does anyone know how to mount a device that is not being recognized?
<svaksha> the hdd until y'day had two partitions and now there is no root file system.
 * svaksha had run fsck y'day and it corrected bad blocks but does not wven recognize the device today --so i cant retrieve anything and cant even reinstall ubuntu
<svaksha> TIA
<nigelb> heh, I still seem to have voice here :)
<paultag> nigelb: we've been all really busy and have not got to setting -VA to a lot of people
<paultag> nigelb: sorry, I can devoice you if you'd like ;)
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> paultag: I redirected svaksha here for help, just checking if you weren't giving her a hard time :D
 * nigelb takes good look at /names
<svaksha> nigelb: the channel was silent till you came here
<paultag> not me!
<nigelb> svaksha: ah
<paultag> I'm putting together my G1 phone I just got
 * svaksha grins
<paultag> sorry, just want around svaksha :)
<paultag> svaksha: someone will be along
<nigelb> svaksha: meet paultag.  He's like awesome ;)
<paultag> bah
<svaksha> paultag: hi
<paultag> hey there svaksha :)
<nigelb> paultag: she has some disk problems which is way beyond my capability to solve :)
<svaksha> anyone know how to use testdisk?
<paultag> svaksha: you mentioned it looks like there are no more partitions on the drive?
<svaksha> paultag: i tried fdisk, fsck, e2fsck, with the live cd, nothing worked. No partitions are visible so i suspect hw trouble but wanted to ask before opening it to check for loose connections
<svaksha> opening == checking hardware
<svaksha> also, i was told testdisk can recover partitions. but i've never used it so any tips ?
<paultag> humm
<paultag> svaksha: I don't know much about that util
<paultag> svaksha: but I can help with general stuff
<paultag> hold on
<paultag> brb
<paultag> on the phone
<phillw> svaksha: I'd open the box up and check the disk is rotating and that all the cables are secure. As you say, it does seem to be hardware as opposed to s/ware. Another thing to check is your BIOS - see if the device is listed there.
<svaksha> i found that its a packge in ubuntu (apt-get works) but how do i use it for a diskthat is not mounted?
<svaksha> phillw: seems like i dont have more options :(
<phillw> i'd certainly want to see it listed in BIOS
<svaksha> phillw: its not listed in bios. i suppose its bad sectors then :(
<phillw> svaksha: if it's not in bios then it looks like a hardware problem. it's time to open the box and check leads. if it is a desktop unit, swapping the data lead may work if your machine has a lead with 2 connectors on it. other than that you'd be looking at using a caddy for the drive.
<svaksha> phillw: what is a caddy? would you happen to know where the data lead would be located on the mobo? i removed the wires and put them back and after that too i cant see the bios
<svaksha> i mean cant see hdd
<phillw> svaksha: it is an external usb device that you can plug a hard-drive into. when you power up the machine, does the disk spin up?
<svaksha> yes it does
<phillw> hmm, well the disk is not 'dead' :-)
<phillw> if it spins up there is hope.
<stlsaint> morning folks
 * svaksha prays it does work
<stlsaint> phillw: disk issues?
<phillw> svaksha: has, the disk spins up, but the bios is not 'seeing' it.
<phillw> svaksha: what is the make model of computer? it would let me get an idea of the type of hard drive you have.
<phillw> wb svaksha
<svaksha> phillw: thanks, i lost network and nigelb gave me the logs. ok, its an intel pentium 4, cpu 2.8ghz
<svaksha> 32 bit
<svaksha> pretty old m/c :)
<phillw> no, the make and model of the computer, so I can have look to see how the hard disk is connected
 * phillw perks up, sounds like it is made for lubuntu :-)
<svaksha> phillw: hmmm... its an assembled machine (here, in .in i can buy the mobo, hdd , etc and assemble it)
<svaksha> it == desktop
<svaksha> so if you are looking for a brand name (dell) , then its not
<phillw> okies, there will be a grey 'ribbon' cable connecting the hard drive to the mobo and a set of leads for the power connector.
<svaksha> yes, i removed and re-fixed it
<phillw> does that lead have more than one connector for hard-drives on it?
<svaksha> there are two actually, one ribbon and another colored (black, red, green) cable
<svaksha> yes
<svaksha> both connect to hte hdd
<svaksha> the*
<phillw> the coloured one is the power lead. it will have 4 connectors on it. the data lead is the ribbon cable, it may be worth trying the other connector on the data lead.
<svaksha> phillw: what do you mean by 'worth trying the other connector' -- do you meanit should be interchnged
<phillw> yes, try the other connector, it's a real long shot. Also check that where the data lead connects to the mobo is secure.
<phillw> one other thing, how much dirt is there on the mobo?
<person_> Hey, I'm trying to install over my existing installation of 64-bit Ubuntu Linux with 32-bit Ubuntu linux, but am having some trouble.
<person_> During installation, I didn't see an option to "install over" an existing installation, so I went to the option to manually partition.
<person_> I tried clearing the current space allocated to Ubuntu 64-bit and replacing it with what was being installed but I get an error along the lines of...
<holstein> person_: do you have anything else on the HD?
<holstein> windows?
<person_> `no root file system defined`
<holstein> or another partition you need do save?
<person_> yes i also have windows on it
<person_> and i want to keep windows
<holstein> OK
<holstein> in the manual partioner
<holstein> you need to select a partition as root
<holstein> i forget what it looks like in there
<holstein> but i think its as easy as right clicking
<holstein> and selecting root
<holstein> on the 'big' linux partition
<holstein> you could also wipe that partition
<holstein> the linux one/ones
<holstein> and start over and do it the way you did it before
<person_> hmm well I believe the partition for 64-bit is /dev/ext4
<person_> so I clicked it and clicked delete
<person_> and it wiped it (though this can be reverted)
<person_> then in that free space I clicked add
<holstein> you dont even need to delete it
<holstein> but its OK if you did
<holstein> just make a new ext4 part
<holstein> and set it to root
<person_> hmm one sec (computer in other room). i don't remember there being a root option
<holstein> root = "/"
<holstein> look for that sign too
<holstein> the "/" sign
<person_> ah okay one second
<person_> Worked! Thanks!
<holstein> person_: :)
<stlsaint> person_: oh no prob :D
<stlsaint> holstein: oh sorry :)
<stlsaint> i joined a room and first thing i see is Worked! Thanks!
<holstein> no worries :)
<holstein> it was an install issue
<phillw> nice one holstein :-D
<holstein> person had a windows install and a 64bit isntall
<holstein> side by side
<holstein> and wanted to  wipe the ubuntu install
<stlsaint> nice
<holstein> and reinstall 32bit
<holstein> and was having some issues in the custom partitioner
<DarkNemesis> dunno if anyone is interested in tor and wikileaks http://stream.hope7radio.com:8000/listen.pls this is a live stream of a hacker conf where wikileaks are speaking including TOR
<tpjmiami> hi, i just did the latest 10.04 updates, and have the following sound problems:
<tpjmiami> 1) no sound whatsoever in firefox
<tpjmiami> 2) system sounds/alerts get cut off halfway through
<tpjmiami> 3) pulseaudio vctrl says "connection failed"
<tpjmiami> any ideas anyone?
<tpjmiami> i looked at alsamixer and all my sound settings are unmuted and maxed
<ibuclaw> tpjmiami, does /dev/snd/* exist?
<Cuthbeorht> just got mysqld working!
<Cuthbeorht> finally, after 3 hours of putzing around
<Cuthbeorht> tpjmiami:  is it only firefox?
<tpjmiami> ibuclaw, will check
<tpjmiami> ibuclaw, yes it is a directory
<tpjmiami> cuth: i tried playing music on movie player, and songs play very quickly (3 min song in 15 secs) w/ no sound
<tpjmiami> cuth: but sound effects/alerts work, though cutoff as i mentioned
<tpjmiami> before these latest updates sound worked fine on 10.04
<tpjmiami> any ideas?
<tpjmiami> any ideas?  had to reboot
<Cuthbeorht> tpjmiami:  do u know waht sound chipset ur using?
<tpjmiami> tried testing music out and songs keep playing one after the other without stopping, w/ no sound
<Cuthbeorht> have u tried to reinstall pulseaudio?
<tpjmiami> these updates have completely messed up my computer
<tpjmiami> un/re-installed padevchooser and pavucontrol, still don't work
<tpjmiami> cuth: how do i check chipset?
<Cuthbeorht> lspci | grep 'Audio'
<tpjmiami> cuth: it says audio device: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB4x0 high def audio controller (rev 01)
<Cuthbeorht> ok
<Cuthbeorht> sounds like its recognized
<tpjmiami> weird... i get sound for split second, then off, on a mozilla video
<Cuthbeorht> but mp3's and other media play fine?
<tpjmiami> cuth: no, see my comments above
<tpjmiami> they play fast and out of control
<Cuthbeorht> sorry
<Cuthbeorht> missed that
<Cuthbeorht> have u tried the ubuntu forums?
<tpjmiami> yes... too many suggestions to remove certain packages which i don't understand
<Cuthbeorht> ok
<tpjmiami> really hesitant to remove things i'm not familiar with, especially through terminal
<tpjmiami> i'm very new to ubuntu
<Cuthbeorht> thats ok
<Cuthbeorht> offhand i dont know what u can do
<tpjmiami> it's just very frustrating with these updaetes
<Cuthbeorht> yup
<Cuthbeorht> thats pulseaudio for ya
<Cuthbeorht> its one of linux's weakest areas
<tpjmiami> my computer keeps losing capabilities with every successive ubuntu update
<tpjmiami> honestly never had these issues in the past, as bad as windows was
<stlsaint> whats all this linux bashing im seeing??
<tpjmiami> anyway, would be grateful for any pointers at this stage
<Cuthbeorht> m$ does one thing really well:  building a kernel to handle a lot of hardware
<Cuthbeorht> no bashing
<Cuthbeorht> just pointing out weaknesses
<tpjmiami> cuth: thks
<Cuthbeorht> kde useR?
<Cuthbeorht> user*
<tpjmiami> i'm only saying that i've gone from using all my peripherals with vista (bad as it was), to half w/ koala, to none with lynx
<Cuthbeorht> dumb question:  do sites like youtube work?
<stlsaint> Cuthbeorht: well Microsoft does not handle the drivers themselves...they get them from the makers of the system
<stlsaint> not to hard for them ;)
<stlsaint> Cuthbeorht: what weaknesses?
<Cuthbeorht> sound
<Cuthbeorht> wifi
<Cuthbeorht> it has its issues
<Cuthbeorht> im just pointing out no OS is perfect
<Cuthbeorht> tpjmiami:  im going thru the forums now.  unfortunatly, nothing is similar with a quick glance
<Cuthbeorht> tpjmiami:  i recommend posting on the ubuntu forums and doing a google search
<tpjmiami> cuth:  youtube and other video sites do not have sound
<Cuthbeorht> ok
<Cuthbeorht> thought u mightve forgot to install the mp3 packages
<Cuthbeorht> tpjmiami:  i found other ppl that are having simialr issues with ur sound card
<stlsaint> Cuthbeorht: have you view the troubleshooting guide?
<Cuthbeorht> im good.  tpjmiami has the problem
<Cuthbeorht> http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=90&t=32478&p=190869
<Cuthbeorht> that seems promising
<tpjmiami> cuth: thks and will read now
<Cuthbeorht> http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=23139
<Cuthbeorht> thats te solution to the guys problem
<Cuthbeorht> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<Cuthbeorht> this one also looks good.
<Cuthbeorht> and if ur worried about screwing stuff up by modifying .conf files, simply make a backup of the file with mv old.conf old.conf.backup
<Cuthbeorht> before making changes to it
<Cuthbeorht> sure
<tpjmiami> will reboot and return as per the thread, in case cuth returns
<tpjmiami> hi cuth
<tpjmiami> afraid to say that the changes didn't work
<tpjmiami> the instructions from this page i mean: http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=23139
<Cuthbeorht> ok
<Cuthbeorht> did u read the guide from the ubuntu forums?
<Cuthbeorht> other than that, dont know what else to try
<Cuthbeorht> has anyone else offered any help?
<tpjmiami> if u mean the sound solutions guide, will read it
<Cuthbeorht> cuz, i gotta go
<tpjmiami> k, thanks for the help
<Cuthbeorht> good luck
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-07-18
<smeag0l> hello
<DarkwingDuck> Hey
<DarkwingDuck> Is there something we can help you with?
<DarkwingDuck> smeag0l: ^^
<smeag0l> no DarkwingDuck thank you anyway :)
<smeag0l> not that i can think of right now
<DarkwingDuck> :) Okay
 * DarkwingDuck goes back to playing with his rooted droid
<smeag0l> i will let know when come up with something DarkwingDuck :)
<smeag0l> *you
<smeag0l> *i
<DarkwingDuck> :)
<revolverXD> anyone can help me to restore grub after windows 7 graciously obliterated it out of existence?
<revolverXD> started the ubuntu live cd but it can't find grub there :\
<revolverXD> and when i try to find /boot/grub/stage1 it cant find it
<phillw> revolverXD: give me a couple of minutes
<revolverXD> thx m8:)
<gheil> When i do
<gheil> System/Prefences/Monitors
<gheil> it yields an alert window:
<gheil> Could not get screen information
<gheil> RANDR extension is not present
<gheil> [close]
<gheil> This leaves my main monitor upside down...
<gheil> anyway to restore that file or otherwise renormalize funtioning?
<gheil> Could have happened either when i installed the Nvidia driver, or xfce, or system/pref/appearances/visual effects... do not know where but ion the latter i seem stuck at "none"
<phillw> revolverXD: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1014708
<gheil> thanks!
<revolverXD> gonna try it out now thx
<phillw> gheil: I'm not really in the know on RandR, but I can give you a hint that may help?
<gheil> sure!
<revolverXD> lol this will take some work - now i need to put windows 7 entry in grub :)
<phillw> http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=84
<revolverXD> but thx at least i got my linux back :)
<phillw> revolverXD: it is easier to reinstall the win7 boot, then use the same thread to put grub on.
<phillw> revolverXD: the 1st thing to do, as ever, is to make sure win can boot
<revolverXD> im gonna dig into it some more i remember somewhere i read that you need to add something to grub boot file so you could see windows 7 loader
<phillw> revolverXD: if you have read through that thread, you will find the answers; and be able to ask.
<revolverXD> thx phillw i will read more in the thread then
<phillw> it is well supported thread, try from the front for instructions, then head toward the last postings to see how others are getting on. It is a curse of a good set of instructions --- too many pages  :-\
<revolverXD> lol i didnt even noticed there were other pages :)
<phillw> it's a well known topic
<phillw> we do try to heard people over to that thread, no offence meant.
<revolverXD> none taken i used to do things on my own but im just too new to linux to start doing things like installing other OS on it so i find myself here occasionally :)
<phillw> revolverXD: I'm here a lot of time, use the ping function to leave a message when I am phillw_away and I will catch up with it.
<revolverXD> thx :)
<gheil> @phillw, Ah well when i system/administration/multiple screens a window simply flashed on and vanished from site. So i gather grandr is "incompatible" with my system.
<gheil> At the least i would like to get rid of the upside down screen as ubuntu's main screen, or even altogether
<phillw> revolverXD: it is why I am here... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/phillw is me, and http://www.jonobacon.org/2008/12/19/the-ubuntu-ethos/ is why I do it
<svaksha> phillw: i tightened the connectors to both the disk and mobo. maybe that was why the bios could not detect it. Re, dust, there is some which i can only clean superficially. Most of the parts connected to the circuits  on the mobo are so fragile that I dont want to touch them unnecesarily.
<svaksha> phillw: thanks for the help. Today morning when i booted it, the disk worked :)
<revolverXD> only one question lucid lynx comes with grub 2 or is it 1?
<phillw> svaksha: I'd strongly recommend you get a 2nd hard drive.
<phillw> revolverXD: grub2
<revolverXD> thx
<stlsaint> phillw: see post in wiki
<svaksha> phillw: yes...it seems like a warning that its on its last legs :(
<revolverXD> lol phillw you know how i solved it in the end?
<revolverXD> sudo grub-update :)
<phillw> revolverXD: do tell... I like a happy ending
<revolverXD> it found the boot loader and found every other thing on the HHD :)
<phillw> revolverXD: you got to take your hat off to GRUB .. it's darn good at the job it was givien.
<revolverXD> arr i mean update-grub
<revolverXD> yeah indeed it is
<revolverXD> well m8 thx for the help and now i think i will have a well deserved sleep :)
<jazzisjazz> Howdy all, I'm a ubuntu newbie looking for a good place to ask questions about setting up a dual boot with xp pro, am I in the right place for that?
<stlsaint> yes
<stlsaint> jazzisjazz: howdy
<stlsaint> jazzisjazz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<jazzisjazz> I looked there but wound up using a different set of instructions
<jazzisjazz> here - http://members.iinet.net.au/~herman546/p3.html
<stlsaint> jazzisjazz: yea herman does do some great tuts
<jazzisjazz> background 500gb disk with xp image transferred via ghost from 80gb disk to 105gb partion to start
<jazzisjazz> next 105 gb primary, ext3, /, for the ubuntu install
<jazzisjazz> next added 245gb logical, fat32, /windows - I wanted a large space for file storage that both windows and ubuntu could access - forgot that fat32 partitions max at 32gb
<jazzisjazz> next 5gb, swap
<jazzisjazz> next wanted to leave @45gb unused just incase it might be need for something in future
<jazzisjazz> ubuntu began installing but reports that the 245gb vfat could not be created - I guess due to size
<jazzisjazz> How do i setup that space so that both OSes have access to things stored there?
<stlsaint> jazzisjazz: do you understand what partitions are?
<stlsaint> jazzisjazz: why are you using vfat for that 245gb partition?
<stlsaint> jazzisjazz: why not ntfs?
<stlsaint> jazzisjazz: if you just want a spare "data" drive than just partition it off and format it ntfs. That way you can mount it in windows and in ubuntu and be able to use it in both OS'es! :D
<jazzisjazz> I was following a format recommendation suggested for a much smaller hard drive, I have set up one dual boot before and probably did use ntfs for that one but was trying to closely follow directions and just goofed
<jazzisjazz> right now the 245gb is listed as free space, to set it up as you suggest would it be set logical or primary?
<jazzisjazz> If I choose logical, beginning, then ntfs does not appear as a "use as" option
<stlsaint> jazzisjazz: your confusing how this drive will be used
<stlsaint> jazzisjazz: you do NOT have to do anything with this free space during the installation of ubuntu
<stlsaint> you can leave it completely alone and format it after you install ubuntu with either ubuntu or windows
<stlsaint> i would sugges using windows since its ntfs and thats windows specialty
<jazzisjazz> so I should be able to go back to where I left off and just leave the formatting of that partition untill  later?
<stlsaint> jazzisjazz: continue with the install of ubuntu as you would and leave that free space "free" and yes go back to it later using windows disk management
<jazzisjazz> the 245gb is free space, choosing forward gets a message that no root file system is defined. Please correct from the partitioning menu?
<jazzisjazz> needed to mark the ubuntu partition, /, and continue with the install - seems okay now , thanks for the help.
<s_mark> does anyone know how to limit incomming connections speed based on IP address? e.g. limit each ip max to 1MB/s. Would linux tc do the job, if so how?
<nishchay> hello friends can anybody please help me setting up my apache2 server
<nishchay> I am on Ubuntu 10.04
<phillw> hi nishchay, how far have you gotten in setting it up?
<nishchay> I have setup apache2, mysql, php5, phmyadmin everything. The only problem is that
<nishchay> I am unable to change Document root
<nishchay> it says Forbidden  You don't have permission to access / on this server.  Apache/2.2.14 (Ubuntu) Server at localhost Port 80
<phillw> nishchay: how did you install your LAMP?
<nishchay> using apt-get manually
<phillw> ahh, then you fall into the 'do not do it via google' class of people.
<nishchay> exactly :P
<phillw> before we start, how old is your installation?
<nishchay> so what should I do now
<nishchay> it is around 12 hours old
<phillw> could I suggest a reinstall, it would save a lot of grief. I will go through it with you, but that would be quicker
<nishchay> what should i reinstall? apache 2 only or everything?
<phillw> I'd suggest start from a clean install, and use tasksel
<nishchay> ok so first of all i should remove all previous installation and then run tasksel
<nishchay> am i going right?
<nishchay> or i can run it and it will automatically overwrite everything?
<phillw> nishchay: if you run tasksel, it *may* correct things for you
<phillw> http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=4
<phillw> I'm giving a lesson on it on wedensday, too late for you
<nishchay> ok thnx so i am reinstalling now it afresh and will let you know as soon as it is done
<phillw> this guy went through the mill in getting it sorted http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1349863
<phillw> a clean install is faster, as I do not know what the permission errors are
<svaksha> phillw:out of curiosity, would tasksel be needed for apache2+python+mailman too?
<nishchay> it says
<nishchay> sudo tasksel
<nishchay> $ sudo tasksel xserver-xorg					install tasksel: aptitude failed (100)
 * svaksha meant postgresql+apache2+python+mailman 
<svaksha> nishchay: try using apt-get
<phillw> svaksha: use tasksel to do each job
<nishchay> i had installed it like that only but phillw has led me to do it an uninstall
<nishchay> when i run tasksel
<nishchay> it asked me a list to select from
<phillw> sudo tasksel
<nishchay> i selected LAMP server
<phillw> go choose LAMP
<nishchay> and unchecked all other else
<phillw> tasksel will have nothing checked
<nishchay> it uninstalled bluefish, ubuntu desktop and many more packages
<nishchay> and then ended up in error
<nishchay> again same :
<nishchay> nishchay@nishchay-desktop:~$ sudo tasksel tasksel: aptitude failed (100)
<nishchay> what now?
<phillw> nishchay: and you wonder why it does not work? Bluefish has nothing to do with LAMP
<svaksha> phillw: well, i used apt-get for apache2(it works), python2.5, and PG but mailman i build manually
<nishchay> everything was working absolutely fine with my apache2 and all the only problem was I wanna set my DocumentRoot to point somewhere else
<phillw> can we just put the ghost of apt-get this, that and the other to bed? https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/index.html
<phillw> tasksel, live and get on with it. apt-get stuff is prior to 9.04 - the fact it is still popular on google is not the fault of ubuntu
<phillw> all the ubuntu pages on the subject point to the server manual; I really do not know why people will not use them.
<phillw> then come on saying "it doesn't work" :p
<AmrH> Hi
<AmrH> anybody here?
<AJH101> Hi how do I check my video card chipset to ensure I have the most up to date driver please?
<duanedesign> you will recieve updates through the repository automagically
<duanedesign> when a new driver uploads to the repo the update manager will let you know
<duanedesign> AJH101: Syatem > Administration > Update Manager
 * saji89_ is away: Off to have lunch.
<ubuntu> Right. I just installed ubuntu Lucid on a portable drive plugged in via Usb. Iv got windows installed on my "standard" hard drive. During the partition page while installing i picked #2 alternative to use the whole drive (as i have windows on a diff drive it wouldnt matter) But after installation i cant boot on anything but the liveCD. Tried searching the ubuntu documentation but i didnt find any info on that particular issue (whereas its on two
<ubuntu> diff physical drives)
<ubuntu> When booting, im getting the message - Error: No such device : "my portable discs name"  and then new line - Grub rescue>
<holstein> ubuntu: you installed ubuntu on an external drive?
<ubuntu> aye
<holstein> and you got windows on the internal one?
<ubuntu> yep
<holstein> and when the internal one is not plugged in..
<holstein> you get an error booting windows?
<holstein> correct?
<ubuntu> nope
<holstein> external*
 * holstein just waking up
<ubuntu> doesnt matter if its plugged in or not - it wont boot
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> you going to need to get you windows partition booting
<holstein> you can use the windows disc
<holstein> and recover the windows bootloader
<ubuntu> ok
<holstein> then, i would suggest really reading about a couple things
<holstein> you could...
<holstein> install grub to the external drive as well
<holstein> then
<holstein> you would choose that HD to 'boot'
<holstein> you would see the grub list
<holstein> and boot ubuntu
<holstein> AFAIK
<holstein> if you install grub
<holstein> and have ubuntu on an external drive
<holstein> you MUST have that external drive plugged in for anything to boot
<holstein> not ideal
<holstein> ubuntu: you could try something like http://gag.sourceforge.net/
<ubuntu> mm i was afraid that id have to have it plugged in to boot anything
<holstein> ubuntu: in the last step of the installer
<holstein> theres an 'advanced' button?
<holstein> something like that down at the bottom right in the window
<holstein> thats where you can tell grub where to go
<holstein> or not to be installed
<ubuntu> uhm.
<ubuntu> Right, but im new to this partitioning thing so i figured id go with the safe way and letting it choose for me
<holstein> sure
<holstein> and it chooses to install the OS where you say
<ubuntu> I suppose having dualboot with 2 discs aint meant to be for beginners after all :)
<holstein> and grub to the main HD
<holstein> ubuntu: try GAG
<holstein> if its the same as it used to be
<ubuntu> what if i install grub to my internal disc? wouldnt i then be able to choose just windows if external aint plugged in?
<holstein> you dont need to install it to ues it
<holstein> ubuntu: you'll install grub to the external disc
<holstein> then if there is an option in the bios
<holstein> something like 'press f9 to choose boot device'
<holstein> you just choose that disc
<holstein> BUT you got to get windows booting again
<ubuntu> Ye
<ubuntu> So, fix the bootloader for windows. and after that just choose which disc to boot on via bios
<holstein> afterthat
<holstein> you'll need to install grub
<holstein> on that external drive
<holstein> then you can choose
<holstein> assuming thats the way you want to go
<saji89> ubuntu, holstein - alternatively you could install ubuntu on the external hard-disk, along with grub on it. Allow windows to boot using Windows bootloader. While booting, every time you need to use ubuntu, you can select the option to "Boot from external USB/HD" from the BIOS. Now, the GRUB on the external HD will take you in. Will that be ok?
<ubuntu> saji89 yeah that sounds like a plan.. it was the plan up to the time where windows didnt want to boot any more
<ubuntu> luckely i have a windows cd laying around so hopefully thatll fix it
<holstein> ubuntu: you got a fresh install
<saji89> ubuntu, Yep.
<holstein> so even if you need to totally reinstall to do it
<holstein> whatever
<ubuntu> but isnt grub installed by default on external disc cause thats where ubuntu was installed.
<saji89> ubuntu, Installing ubuntu on external Hard-disk is explaine din this link- http://www.pendrivelinux.com/installing-ubuntu-to-a-usb-hard-drive/
<holstein> ubuntu: nope
<holstein> doest have to be
<saji89> ubuntu, but Its about ubuntu 7.04 version. Anyways I see no reason why it should not work witj newer ones.
<saji89> with*
<saji89> ubuntu, please see that link, i think it exactly tells you how to get the bootloader(GRUB) on external HD, without harming your current windows bootloader(After a fresh install of Windows, first).
<ubuntu> mm, so all i really did wrong was not to remove the internal disc.
<ubuntu> Something got installed "destroying" the bootloader there etc
<holstein> ubuntu: you can look
<ubuntu> ye
<ubuntu> seems so
<holstein> in that step in the installer
<holstein> and tell grub what disc to go to
<ubuntu> well, thats only via advanced setup @ the partition stage if im not wrong
<holstein> its after partioning
<holstein> partitioning*
<holstein> step 6 i think
<holstein> its the last step where you confirm everything
<holstein> i *always* look there
<ubuntu> ahh yeah i bet your right
<ubuntu> well
<holstein> just to make sure
<ubuntu> i did
<ubuntu> but apparently didnt know what i was looking for
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> i always go by the size
<holstein> the HD size
<ubuntu> well
<holstein> sometimes its hard to tell what is what by the labels
<ubuntu> i made sure it was installed on the right drive
<holstein> when the sizes are different
<ubuntu> yeah i doublechecked in gparted to make sure it wouldnt overwrite my windows drive
<ubuntu> but i didnt really look for grub info
<holstein> AH
<holstein> you mean in the partitioner
<holstein> yeah
<ubuntu> Anyway yeah ill try windows cd to fix bootloader to start with
<holstein> ive wiped a lot of windows boot parts by accident ;)
<holstein> i look there everytime now
<holstein> saves some time
<ubuntu> fixmbr and fixboot doesnt require reinstallation right?
<ubuntu> true
<holstein> AFAIK
<holstein> fixmbr is what i used
<holstein> that was back at XP
<ubuntu> yeah i found a link by googling
<ubuntu> and it says to use fixmbr and fixboot
<ubuntu> trial and error :)
<holstein> if you can get to a prompt
<holstein> its not that hard
 * saji89 Its google-Fu always to your rescue. :)
<holstein> ubuntu: good luck
<ubuntu> Thanks
 * holstein BBL
<ubuntu_> How do i make the installation process find my Hard drive if this doesn't happen automatically? :)
<ubuntu_> Gparted can find the hard drive (with both partitions) but when i reach "Prepare partitions" in the installation process the window is blank..
<jacob2> Hi, I'm trying to create logs with php to a dir in /var/www/logs, but i keep getting permissions denied: Warning: fopen(/var/www/logs/site/18-07-2010.log) [function.fopen]: failed to open stream: Permission denied
<jacob2> I set the chown to jacob:www-data
<jacob2> and the chmod is 755 on the folder
<drubin> the folder needs to be 7 if you wish to create new files inside it. so (775) would be better
<frank1_> trying to update to the most recent version of adobe flash for ubuntu. which format do i dl?
<ridin> try doing sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<ridin> or whatever it is
<jacob2> drubin thx
<frank1_> ridin thanks
<drubin> jacob2: pleasure.
<frank1_> any ideas why i cant stream a live webcast even with the most recient flash
<frank1_> i click the play button in the flash link and it just goes black with a x through the play symbol
<ridin> depends
<ridin> what are you using to stream
<frank1_> firefox
<frank1_> if thats what your asking
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-07-11
<BGL> how am i supposed to install ubuntu from windows (i don't have a usb stick or cd) when i run wubi "the application failed to start because the application configuration is incorrect.. "
<holstein> hmmm... how does windows expect the application to be configured?
<holstein> is that when you get the error? from inside windows when you try to run the .exe?
<holstein> BGL: i would probably delete that wubi.exe and re-download
<BGL> i guess it's because i don't have service pack 2 or something
<BGL> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ - can i use this as a work around maybe?
<holstein> sure... if you have a USB stick
<holstein> that wont get you a wubi install though
<BGL> "frugal install"
<BGL> "it can make a "frugal install" on your local hard disk if you don't have a USB drive."
<BGL> "if you did a "frugal install" by selecting "Hard Disk" as your install target, select the UNetbootin entry from the Windows Boot Menu as the system boots up."
<BGL> ^- ?
<holstein> that sounds like a pain
<BGL> well, i can't get wubi to run
<Error404NotFound> just get rid of winders
<Error404NotFound> like everyone else..
<holstein> BGL: whats the exact error?
<holstein> what makes you think its sp2 related?
<holstein> if you are online with that windows box, you *should* be taking those updates
<Error404NotFound> lol
<BGL> "This application ahs failed to start because the application configuration is incorrect. Reinstalling the application may fix this problem."
<Error404NotFound> using vista?
<BGL> it's xp
<Error404NotFound> and you dont have sp2?
<BGL> no
<Error404NotFound> isnt xp to like sp5
<BGL> is sp5 required to install ubuntu?
<Error404NotFound> no clue
<holstein> what is 'ahs' ??
<Error404NotFound> no one i know uses xp still...
<BGL> "This application has failed to start because the application configuration is incorrect. Reinstalling the application may fix this problem."
<holstein> eh... lots of folks, and companies still use XP, and probably will for a long time
<BGL> not that google wouldn't auto complete it for you
<M0hi> BGL: UNetbootin is showing that error?
<BGL> no, wubi is
<Error404NotFound> xp hits eol soon
<M0hi> ah!
<holstein> Error404NotFound: hit is a few years ago though too
<holstein> hit it*
<M0hi> Windoze windoze
<Error404NotFound> i <3 windows!
<Error404NotFound> lol
<BGL> i was looking at unetbootin as an alternative to wubi
<Error404NotFound> when it works, which is nearly never
<BGL> the frugal install situation
<holstein> BGL: thats not going to be trivial
<BGL> as in not a problem?
<holstein> well, not a problem, but not easy
<holstein> BGL: you have *any* USB hard drive?
<holstein> does the machine USB boot?
<M0hi> BGL: and also have you tried downloading a new wubi from http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/windows-installer ?
<BGL> yeah i got wubi from ubuntu's website
<BGL> there is a bug report on this erorr and it was changed to invalid
<holstein> if it were me, i would delete it, and get an older one
<BGL> an older one to install 11.04?
<BGL> will that work?
<holstein> well, if it were me, i would want 10.04
<zkriesse_> skip wubi lol
<zkriesse_> use Universal USB Installer
<BGL> zk: does that not require a usb device?
<holstein> zkriesse_: BGL says no USB or CD
<zkriesse_> and go with 10.04 or 10.10 and yes it does lol
<holstein> :/
<zkriesse_> oh damn
<BGL> i read an older wubi might be able to get round this i've never used wubi before
<zkriesse_> that puts quite a bite in doing it
<BGL> can you chose which distro to install from within wubi?
<holstein> within reason, i say yes
<holstein> you couldnt use it to install fedora
<BGL> well, to install 10.04
<holstein> BGL: it literally wont hurt to try
<holstein> right now, you just need to get a wubi.exe or .msi to start and not crash on your system
<BGL> https://bugs.launchpad.net/wubi/+bug/669237
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 669237 in debian-installer "wubi.exe does not start. " [Undecided,Invalid]
<holstein> BGL: i think thats because the issue is probably with your windows intall
<BGL> it's because i don't have some service pack
<holstein> BGL: if you know that, then why not just get the service pack?
<M0hi> holstein +1
<holstein> its really a *bad* idea not to update windows with security updates
<BGL> i really don't feel like spending 3 hours downloading updates
<holstein> BGL: imagine how much time you'll spend fixing whatever you get hacked
<holstein> *potentially
<Error404NotFound> lol at 3 hours
<Error404NotFound> dial up user eh
<holstein> and, plus the time you're wasting here on wubi, and whatever other programs you wont be able to install
<BGL> how is using  unetbootin complicated? it sounds simple am i missing something about it?
<holstein> BGL: its simple, but the frugal install is not that simple to me
<holstein> go for it though
<BGL> well what's complicated about it?
<holstein> you can let me know :)
<Error404NotFound> lol
<bioterror> Error404NotFound, you're still using Ubuntu?-)
 * holstein looks at the unet windows version in wine
<Error404NotFound> yes
<bioterror> Error404NotFound, good ;)
<Error404NotFound> i do still have windows 7 dual boot but i dont use it
<bioterror> ;))
<Error404NotFound> now that i actualy got my printer working on linux
<holstein> yeah... i wouldnt know where to start with a 'frugal install' like that... wheres it go? how do you boot it?
<BGL> it looks like it adds oit to the already existing boot selection menu of windows
<holstein> i'll be interested to see how that works out for you BGL
 * holstein is out... good luck :)
 * Error404NotFound kicks holstein in the ass
<BGL> getting 10.04 instead of 11.04 sounded like a better idea actually so i'm dl'n that atm
<BGL> i used unity for a little bit and was just kinda meh about it
<Error404NotFound> BGL:  you dont have to use unity you know...
<Error404NotFound> system settings login screen
<Error404NotFound> change to ubuntu classic
<Unit193> You can also use !lubuntu , !xubuntu or even !kubuntu if you don't like Unity
<BGL> well, unetbootin worked fine i was able to boot into ubuntu/live and start the install but i was quickly stopped because i cannot make a partition out of the free space on this drive, assuming because i'm booting off of it at the same time
<BGL> figures i'd run into some other dumbass problem
<BGL> however if i'd had the partitions setup already unetbootin would've done the trick
<BGL> i'm just going to haul in a cd tomorrow from work
<Error404NotFound>  BGL use G parted to create new partition
<jimmie> Is there any way to make the File/Edit/etc bar on an open window go into the launcher in Gnome much like it does in unity?
<E3D3> I made a link to Kate (editor) on my toolbar. Opened Kate & tweaked it. With R-mouse or Menu a not-configurated Kate opens ?
<E3D3> Suddenly I have 3 different configurations/Kate's ? How can I force the 2 other links to synchronize my tweaks/addons etc ?
<E3D3> I want to see everywhere the same Kate.
<coalwater> E3D3, i don't know what might be the problem but it might be that u need to restart the editor it self, or maybe u are sending some sort of parameters in the shortcut that u created that are not  being sent by default, i don't know what other probabilities might cause this problem
<E3D3> I did it with Kate like I always do. But really thanks for your help. Try one reinstall & if I lose all my work I will never look to Kate again.
<geirha> A reinstall will not fix anything. This is a user config issue.
<E3D3> Thanks geirha. I quit with working ON Kate instead of WITH. dont want to lose more.
<E3D3> I try to install a split-screen addon for gEdit & just remove Kate, that will save me a lot of time & more ...
<geirha> If you feel adventurous, try vim-gnome or vim-gtk. It has a bit of a learning curve, but once you're past that, you won't look back. ;)
<geirha> If there's anything vim can't do, it's not worth doing. That's my motto. ;)
<E3D3> I know but quess the only reasson to use it is because it took too much time to learn. I still prefer gEdit & happy to see I can split my screen there too (addon). Kate scared me almost to death with its strange behaviour, will burn it ritual with pleasure ;-) But your enthousiasm make me still curious about vim, maybe later. Thanks
 * geirha evil laughter
<E3D3> vim is like blender (graphic editor)  for me, learning curve doesn't feel intiutive.
<geirha> Yes, good analogy. I was completly lost first time I tried Blender too.
<E3D3> I experimented for years & always had to go back to the beginning tuts, so I left it.
<E3D3> Its usefull if you use it a lot, guess its the same with vim, guess you almost never touch your mouse ?
<coalwater> E3D3, i never used kate, but what's in it that's better than gedit?
<E3D3> Solved, Kate is to the eternal hunting grounds & a better tweaked gEdit is first lady again. I can sleep peacefully.
<E3D3> Kate had split screen default & more nice default things for programming.
<E3D3> Code folding
<E3D3> But yesterday it eat 100% CPU, when closing 2nd window -the doc also close, & troubles with its commands. gEdit never scared me.
<E3D3> I use splitscreen everywhere, have now an old plugin for gEdit that does it. Im happy & can continue work with a free heart.
<E3D3> gEdit has more addons, like direct FTP-connect, funny to live edit my webpages.
<E3D3> Another question :
<E3D3> What is the smartest way to resize my harddrive with 2 Ubuntu-OS's (each on its own partion & swap) to 3 partions without losing software ?
<E3D3> Backup app in main menu seems not to backup manually installed software.
<E3D3> Or beter learn LVM ?
<coalwater_> i don't know really
<E3D3> coalwater: Still thanks, I'll wait.
<coalwater> but about the software backing up i think it might be close to the same
<coalwater> !clone
<ubot2> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<coalwater> sorry, im half asleep, that sentence was messed up
<coalwater> i meant 'it might be close to cloning'
<E3D3> Guess so, I never did it but heard CloneZilla is good. Hope there is an easier 'temporary copy to 2nd partition' solution.
<E3D3> Problem is that Im lost track of some manually installed software (no deb/rpm packages). Will explore above commands again, Thanks.
<coalwater> dpkg -l
<coalwater> o nvm
<E3D3> That missed, say Aptana, & other installed stuff.
<E3D3> Im bad at English abriviations ; nvm = nevermind ?
<E3D3> Tried : aptitude --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages
<E3D3> Its miss a lot of software I dont want to lose so guess I have to learn cloning.
<Sidewinder1> E3D3, I'm not sure that it'll do what you want but you might have a look at "Grsync", it's a gui for the rsync command.
<E3D3> Sidewinder1: I see it will make (selective) backups & read so more, thanks for the thread.
<E3D3> * so = some
<Sidewinder1> NP.
<s-fox> Hello.
<bioterror> hi fox
<s-fox> o/
<coalwater> how do i update a local bzr branch with a remote one that probabl has a couple of revisions added, bzr pull ?
<coalwater> ok nvm bzr update
<asterismo> hello guys
<asterismo> i need help with a scanner
<holstein> asterismo: o/
<holstein> usb? networked?
<asterismo> usb
<holstein> whats the deal? do you see it at all?
<asterismo> this is the thing
<asterismo> the scanner is an Artec Ultima 2000
<asterismo> old usb scanner
<asterismo> but i made it work in a laptop
<asterismo> now i want to make it work in another laptop and a desktop but i cant
<holstein> what did you do to make it work?
<holstein> some backport?
<asterismo> i did make the scanne work
<asterismo> through sane application
<asterismo> i make it work by editing /etc/sane.d/gt68xx.conf file
<asterismo> uncomment5ed some lines and after a restart it worked
<asterismo> but this is not working this time
<asterismo> and sane is suppose to support this chip
<asterismo> and i really need this scanner in this other 2 computers
<holstein> yeah?
<holstein> i would probably prefer it on the one machine, and just share the files...
<holstein> i suppose i would look at the sane versions and kernel verions
<asterismo> the working machine i wont have it anymore
<asterismo> all systems are maverick
<asterismo> all i386
<holstein> well, something is different
<holstein> the USB controllers are
<asterismo> may be copying some folders and replacing ones in the other machines... any ideas?
<holstein> asterismo: i would still go and actually confirm the kernel version and sane version
<asterismo> the scanner is detected in lsusb
<asterismo> same kernel and same sane version
<holstein> then, its going to be the config, or the USB controller
<holstein> i would probably just grab the entire /etc/sane.d dir
<asterismo> how do i check that?
<holstein> asterismo: you would need another USB controller ideally
<asterismo> i replaced the entire sand.d dir in new machines and simple-scan app says no scanners detected
<asterismo> but sane-find command detects the scanner, product vendor... etc
<holstein> i would probably reinstall sane... and go from there
<asterismo> scanimage -L says no scanners were identified
<asterismo> how do i install another usb cortroller?
<bioterror> does dmesg see it?
<bioterror> or lsusb
<holstein> lsusb does apparently
<holstein> that and the sane-find info does not support the USB controller theory
<asterismo> dmesg
<asterismo> usb 5-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3
<asterismo> lsusb
<asterismo> Bus 005 Device 003: ID 05d8:4002 Ultima Electronics Corp. Artec Ultima 2000 (GT6801 based)/Lifetec LT9385/ScanMagic 1200 UB Plus Scanner
<bioterror> asterismo, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lifetec9385Config
<truepurple> Is wine the best window 7 program runner? If so, which of the versions available in the software center, should I use? What are the differences between them?
<bioterror> or running windows under virtual machine
<st33med> truepurple, WINE can run windows. If you have a good computer with sufficient memory and a Windows CD of any version (XP), a virtual maching is a good option
<st33med> Sorry WINE runs windows programs ok
<holstein> yeah, virtual machine will be *exactly* like windows running
<st33med> But games won't render well because it's virtualizing a video card
<truepurple> And how do I set up a virtual machine?
<truepurple> Well the program I want to use is small in resources and not a game
<st33med> OK, WINE maybe able to run it. What do you want to run?
<truepurple> Windows 7 Loader By Orbit30 & Hazar v1.5 Release 2
<truepurple> But how do I set up a virtual machine anyway?
<bioterror> !virtualbox
<ubot2> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<StevenR> st33med: I use virt-manager on ubuntu to run my windows VM, works very well.
<st33med> cool
<StevenR> (it uses KVM under the hood, rather than virtualbox)
<holstein> StevenR: have you used virtualbox too?
<StevenR> holstein: no
<truepurple> Virtual box requires you to have the OS you want to emulate though, right?
<StevenR> yes
<StevenR> it's basically a free "fake" computer
<StevenR> or multiple fake computers :)
<StevenR> KVM allows me to netinstall rather nicely, and boot from iso images, usb disks, etc.
<vanderson_> Hello
<vanderson_> I want to be a ubuntu developer, and I saw in the wiki about the Ubuntu Beginners Team. How can I enter in this team?
<new2ubuntuguy> hi everyone!
<Error404NotFoun1>        oi
<new2ubuntuguy> can anyone help with a partition problem?
<Error404NotFoun1> like what
<new2ubuntuguy>  just set up my system with partitions and LVM and I can access home and the file system, but not the main part of my hard drive, the largest part
<new2ubuntuguy> Im so noob
<Error404NotFoun1> you setup multiple partitions?
<new2ubuntuguy> yes installed ubuntu on encrypted lvm file system
<new2ubuntuguy> followed a guide that worked great, but not sure how to access all of my hard drive
<Error404NotFoun1> did you format the other partitions?
<new2ubuntuguy> any good terminal commands that would show the partition set up?
<new2ubuntuguy> I'm not sure what's formatted actually, I have done nothing but the pre ubuntu install set up of the partitions
<asterismo> hi people
<new2ubuntuguy> hi
<asterismo> i cannot plug external hard drive to frontal usb port
<Error404NotFoun1> why not
<new2ubuntuguy> any help error?
<asterismo> dmesg says sd 8:0:0:0: [sde] Unhandled error code
<asterismo> i can pastebin large dmesg
<Error404NotFoun1> are the front usb 2.0?
<asterismo> its like usb is being reset continuously
<asterismo> it never mounts
<asterismo> but if i plug in rear usb ports, it mounts ok
<Error404NotFoun1> new2ubuntuguy:  if i had that problem id use ubunto live cd to format the other partitions
<new2ubuntuguy> is there a terminal command that will show info on current partitions?
<geirha> new2ubuntuguy: sudo fdisk -l  # lists disks, their partitions and sizes
<new2ubuntuguy> ok thanks
<geirha> To further identify, mount a partition, run ls, then unmount.  e.g.  sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt && ls -l /mnt && sudo umount /mnt
<new2ubuntuguy> if I pasted my output from fdisk, would you be able to tell what's formatted ?
<new2ubuntuguy> it's all greek to me
<vanderson_> oi
<geirha> !paste | new2ubuntuguy
<ubot2> new2ubuntuguy: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<geirha> new2ubuntuguy: Possibly
<new2ubuntuguy> can I paste into a private message geirha so I don't flood?
<geirha> Preferably use a pastebin
<new2ubuntuguy> ok I'll try
<geirha> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<geirha> sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<new2ubuntuguy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/642234/
<geirha> Hm. /dev/dm*, never seen those before.
<new2ubuntuguy> :/
<geirha> You have two partitions on /dev/sda though. One small one, probably a /boot partition. And a ~300GB one that you probably installed ubuntu on
<new2ubuntuguy> http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2011/05/10/how-to-install-ubuntu-11-04-on-an-encrypted-lvm-file-system/
<new2ubuntuguy> that's the guide I used
<new2ubuntuguy> just not sure if I need to format now or what
<geirha> Ah, so that's what /dev/dm is
<asterismo> does everybody can plug an external hard drive in frontal usb ports??
<new2ubuntuguy> any ideas geirha?
<charlie-tca> depends on the motherboard, asterismo
<charlie-tca> Not all USB ports are created equal
<asterismo> what is that mean?
<charlie-tca> It means some are usb 1.0, some are usb 2.0, some have less power to them, and some are not even connected properly
<asterismo> usb is usb, how can i figure out i can or not plug other stuff in frontal usb?
<geirha> new2ubuntuguy: I've never tried anything like that myself, but the guide seems to be complete
<charlie-tca> The only way I know of is to try things in them
<new2ubuntuguy> maybe I still need to format?
<charlie-tca> I have computers with 8 ports, 2 of which will work for the USB drives
<geirha> new2ubuntuguy: Ah, you possibly only formatted some partitions
<charlie-tca> asterismo: further, all will work with a usb keyboard
<geirha> new2ubuntuguy: But I'm afraid I know nothing about lvm and dm-crypt, so I wouldn't know how to go about formatting them.
<new2ubuntuguy> I can acess home and the file system, but when I click on my 300 GB HD below that, it says "Unable to mount"
<asterismo> if i use a PCI card for USB extension, it will affect IRQs or something the other USB ports?
<new2ubuntuguy> ok thanks anyway geirha
<geirha> Someone else here may have experience with it, or you could try #ubuntu and/or #linux
<new2ubuntuguy> ok thanks
<new2ubuntuguy> in the pastebin, "doesn't contain a valid partition table"  .... does that mean anything in particular?
<geirha> If it said so on a regular disk, it would mean the master boot record on it was wiped. On those dm-devices though, it probably just can't read them because they're encrypted. Just guessing.
<new2ubuntuguy> ok
<new2ubuntuguy> I just opened Gparted partition program, and I have /dev/sda2 with a file system of crypt-luks
<new2ubuntuguy> status is not mounted
<holstein> StevenR: ping?
<StevenR> holstein: lo
<holstein> StevenR: you add yourself to te lib-virt group with virt-manager?
<holstein> libvirt*
<StevenR> holstein: apparently I am in the libvirtd group.
<holstein> hmmmm... im already a member of that group too
<StevenR> holstein: what's the problem?
<holstein> permissions error. im sure i just need to rtfm
<holstein> StevenR: you dont run it as root right
<holstein> ?
<StevenR> nope
<holstein> StevenR: i logged out and back in :)
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-07-12
<StevenR> :)
<truepurple> OMG, I am struggling with the simpliest thing, moving the terminal prompt to the "downloads" directory.
<StevenR> truepurple: cd ~/Downloads ?
<truepurple> It says it knows of no such file or directory
<truepurple> oh wait
<truepurple> I didn't use a ~
<StevenR> truepurple: ~ is shorthand for "My Home Directory"
<StevenR> or you can use things like ~someotheruser to go to their homedir (if you have permissions to do so, like managing a fileserver for lots of users)
<truepurple> So if @myubuntu:~$ is home, then what is a@myubuntu:/home$ ?
<StevenR>  /home is (usually) where everybody's homedirs live
<truepurple> That doesn't seem to answer my question
<StevenR> well you've pasted two prompt strings
<truepurple> Yes
<StevenR> one shows the current location as ~ or "My Homedir", the other shows the location as /home (Your homedir will be /home/yourusername
<StevenR> so you'd also have say, /home/mycat where all your cat's files are stored, which could also be referenced as ~mycat or by your cat as ~   ... yes, in this example, you own a cat that can use a computer :)
<truepurple> So home is different from "my home directory"
<holstein> using tab to auto complete the path can help you ensure that you are navigating to something that is there, and not doing any typos
<StevenR> truepurple: yes, /home is where everybody's homedirs live
<StevenR> so, /home/user1, /home/user2, etc, etc
<holstein> truepurple: its probably as simple as Downloads in stead of downloads
<truepurple> It was the absense of the ~ actually
<truepurple> I so miss the simplicity of windows root directory and folder system sometimes
<truepurple> linux's folder system seems a mite unnecessarily complex
<holstein> yeah, root all the time
<holstein> the negatives far outweigh the positives for me though
<holstein> and i like how nothing is hiding from me in linux
<holstein> it might not be plain english, but its a language that i have access to learn if i choose to
<truepurple> When I install a linux program, it always seems to decide where to install, and where to put its link in menu for me, how can I take that power back?
<holstein> truepurple: you dont really want to i think
<holstein> part of the 'magic' is the package management
<truepurple> At least in windows, many install programs will let you decide such things
<holstein> its mostly self maintaining
<holstein> you can do it literally however you want
<truepurple> If it puts the programs and links in folders in a patter that makes more sense to me, it will be easier for me to find them latter
<truepurple> *pattern
<truepurple> Why would it be a good thing for me to lose that selection?
<holstein> why do you need to find them though?
<holstein> i try and let apt deal with it whenever possible
<truepurple> Say, if I want to start the program, or if I want to copy and paste a save file
<holstein> a save file?
<holstein> those are all in your /home
<truepurple> There are different subfolders within your home directory
<holstein> right
<truepurple> Why can't I choose which one different things go to?
<holstein> and hidden config directories
<holstein> truepurple: its linux, you always can choose
<truepurple> And why can't I choose which menu to go down under apps or whatever, to start a program?
<holstein> but, going outside of what the system expects, as far as defaults, could prove to be more trouble than its worth
<holstein> truepurple: you can
<truepurple> No, its linux, it never lets me pick
<holstein> its linux
<holstein> truepurple: pick?
<truepurple> choose
<truepurple> pick=choose
<holstein> by using synaptic or whatever, you are choosing
<holstein> thats what happens when you apt-get that app
<holstein> you can change that behavior
<holstein> edit it afterwards
<truepurple> Synaptic just installs it, doesn't let me choose the wheres
<truepurple> how??
<holstein> truepurple: its package management, thats implicit in the action of installing that way
<truepurple> Huh?
<holstein> truepurple: i just use apt, and am quite happy with the menu placement, but when i want to customize that, i use the menu editor in gnome
<truepurple> So where is the menu editor? And how can I choose when I originally install?
<truepurple> AFK a moment
<holstein> truepurple: you can just build what you want from scratch, or compile it yourself
<holstein> that will get you whatever result you want
<truepurple> build?
<truepurple> I'm no programmer
<holstein> truepurple: thats what we are taking advantage of using apt or whatever
<holstein> someone else has done the work for us
<holstein> and we install it, and it does whatever its built to do, as far as menu and whatever else
<holstein> you can always make your own packages, or build from scratch
<holstein> but, that negates (for me) what i like to take advantage of with package management
<truepurple> So its either use the installer, or make your own? What a inferior method to what windows does
<holstein> truepurple: ?
<holstein> its very similar then
<holstein> you go and make an installer, like an .exe
<truepurple> Windows programs don't require you to build your own damn installer, but do allow you to choose download location and menu location
<holstein> and you are responsible for it
<holstein> truepurple: someone has built those windows applications
<truepurple> Linux installers should ask you where you want these things too
<truepurple> Yeah so?
<StevenR> truepurple: hundreds of people have spent many hours packaging literally thousands of pieces of software for ubuntu, all available on demand to you :)
<holstein> and you arent required to build them in linux, you can take advantage of whats already build
<holstein> truepurple: i dont want them to ask me
<holstein> and others dont either
<StevenR> truepurple: why do you need to pick where the bits of the package live, so long as you can launch them?
<truepurple> If you need to get into the program, and sometimes you do
<holstein> there are rules in place for where menu icons go. its quite an elegant process really
<holstein> truepurple: you still can get in there, you just need to learn where the files are
<truepurple> Whats wrong with it asking? Like a windows screen, if you want default, you just go past that
<StevenR> truepurple: can you give an example? (There are a ton of "find" type tools anyway :) )
<holstein> truepurple: it doesnt need to... i dont want to be asked... when i install firefox, it goes to the internet menu item
<StevenR> truepurple: because it doesn't need to ask. Things go in standard places.
<holstein> yeah, they are standard to linux systems, and protocols that are in place
<StevenR> truepurple: all the config files are in /etc, log files in /var/log. It works out really well :)
<holstein> truepurple: it sounds like you are saying 'why isnt ubuntu windows?' and its just not
<truepurple> StevenR: An example of what exactly?
<holstein> example?
<StevenR> truepurple: "if you need to get into the program" ... an example of that... why would I? What would I need to do?
<holstein> if i did need to get in there, i can, and i can always make my own custom version of whatever i want, and im actually encouraged to do so
<holstein> nothing is hiding anywhere
<truepurple> Well heres a example, one AV program wanted to be under applications> system tools, and another wanted to be under applications> accessories Now maybe I can change this after the fact, but I really should have been allows to choose where they were in the first place
<holstein> truepurple: thats just the menu though... thats really not a big deal at all
<truepurple> When are more options, a bad thing? Those that don't want to use those options, need not do so
<truepurple> It is a big deal to me
<truepurple> It means trouble finding the app when I want to use it
<holstein> truepurple: you can easily edit that
<truepurple> It should allow me to choose in the first place
<StevenR> but *why* ?
<holstein> truepurple: you can always file a bug report on anything
<truepurple> Because its better for the users
<StevenR> truepurple: ok, how is it better?
<truepurple> More options are always a good thing, especially with something like how things are organized
<holstein> truepurple: its not better for me though, because i prefer it as-is, and the fact of the matter is, we can both customize
<truepurple> Its like this, if you moved into a apartment, even if the apartment did provide the movers, would you want them to decide where everything is placed?
<StevenR> truepurple: no, they aren't always a good thing. OK, You've bought a server from my work. Do you want proftpd or vsftpd?
<holstein> truepurple: right, but you can build your own apartment, this place is ubuntu's place
<truepurple> Its your space, just like menu layout is part of the GUI interfact on your own PC that is your own space
<truepurple> No, on my PC, it is my space
<holstein> truepurple: and its fully customizable
<holstein> truepurple: right, but you have chosen ubuntu as a base
<truepurple> Should let you choose from the start, rather then forcing you to clean up after its messes
<holstein> there are certain defaults associated with that
<StevenR> truepurple: but you can change all of that. ALL of it. You can build your own package that puts the menu item in the COOKIEMONSTER folder on the programs menu if you want.
<holstein> you can build your own purplebuntu that does all of that, and share it with others
<holstein> and link it here :)
<truepurple> I don't know how to make packages, and even if I did, I shouldn't have to go through all that work, just to be able to decide where it puts the damn shortcuts
<holstein> truepurple: windows doesnt ask that either, not about the menu
<truepurple> I mean that sounds like more work then moving the links after the fact
<holstein> theres not even what i consider proper sub menus
<holstein> its just a big list
<truepurple> Yes it does, well depends on the program, many do though
<holstein> but, thats just my opinion
<holstein> truepurple: nope, just the install location
<holstein> not the menu
<StevenR> truepurple: those choices are designed to work out of the box and be simple to get people up and running. If you feel a particualr package has got it wrong, file a bug for that packae. It's not a perfect universe.
<truepurple> And menu locations too with at least some
<holstein> truepurple: ive never seen it, i havent used windows much since XP, but what i just tested the other day in win7 (todo backup) didnt ask
<truepurple> One could allow people to choose where it installes, and have it no less simple
<holstein> truepurple: you can allow that for yourself and others if you want
<truepurple> Some have for me holstian
<holstein> if you want ubuntu to do that, you'll need to file a bug report, and follow up
<StevenR> truepurple: you've added a layer of complexity that most people don't care about. Most packages get it right (as far as I can see).
<holstein> get it marked wish-list
<truepurple> Where do you go for that?
<truepurple> One simple thing ubuntu and probably others need, is to have windows url links working by default
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<truepurple> Especially since the code for it is so simple
<StevenR> truepurple: "windows url links" ?
<StevenR> huh?
<truepurple> Links to webpages made under windows
 * holstein doesnt follow
<holstein> webpages made under windows?
<StevenR> you mean .lnk files?
<truepurple> If you pull the icon next to a URL to a desktop or folder it creates a link to a webpage, when you do this under windows, those links don't work by default under ubuntu
<StevenR> truepurple: well, file a bug report.
<truepurple> Suggestions go under bug reports too?
<holstein> yeah, i didnt know about that one
<StevenR> truepurple: provide a patch, or maybe an algorhythm on how to do it?
<StevenR> truepurple: yeah, wish-list or similar category probably.
<truepurple> Well someone else gave me the code and instructions (and I dont know if I still have the instructions, but I am sure they can figure it out)
<holstein> most folks find it easier to just make their own spin
<truepurple> spin?
<holstein> truepurple: you and i or anyone can take ubuntu and change it or whatever
<holstein> we have access to all the resources freely
<truepurple> There is already enough distros
<StevenR> truepurple: the more help you can give, the more likely you are to get the outcome you want. (with the bug report on links)
<truepurple> And theres that weird thing where programs arent available to all distros, even though I thought any linux program could work on any linux distro
<holstein> you can always build it
<holstein> well, assuming the creator gives you what you need i suppose
<StevenR> truepurple: that just means that a program hasn't been packaged for that distro.
<truepurple> Hell, I still don't even know what you mean by "build it" and I doubt I could, whatever it means
<holstein> truepurple: its linux, the answer is always yes :)
<holstein> doesnt mean its easy though...
<holstein> StevenR: you have guest os's hosted via ssh with virt-manager?
<StevenR> holstein: could you precise your question please?
<holstein> maybe... im wondering if you have the guest hosted elsewhere and connect to if via ssh ?
<StevenR> I run virt-manager over ssh (either with ssh -X or using virt-manager's builtin ssh-hook) and I access the guests via ssh (mostly, some are desktop test machines and similar)
<StevenR> holstein: I have a box with 16GB of RAM, though I rarely sit in front of it. It's also my "TV" (using mythtv and a couple of DVB usb sticks)
<holstein> i'll have to see if i can get my mind around it... virtualbox is very GUI easy, but i think i might like some of that functionality
<thewrath> hey all
<thewrath> when is the next meeting
<thewrath> hey stlsaint
<stlsaint> thewrath: sup man
<thewrath> nothing much
<stlsaint> thewrath: you see now backtrack iso released?
<stlsaint> im way behind on it already
<thewrath> new backtrack?
<thewrath> is it 4?
<stlsaint> nope 5
<stlsaint> and it looks flipping awesome
<thewrath> oh ok
<thewrath> wow really
<stlsaint> yep, they released a kde version this go around
<stlsaint> thewrath: after i take the pen-tester course maybe i can try and circumvent that honeypot you got all setup ;)
<thewrath> lol
<thewrath> I have not set it up yet
<thewrath> I was talking with bodhi and he said use honeyd on fedora
<stlsaint> aye, well hopefully sometime next year after i get back from kuwait and take course
<thewrath> ok
<thewrath> what course?
<stlsaint> thewrath: yes fedora is extremely app rich as i am starting to see
<stlsaint> especially with virtualization and security
<thewrath> well fedora is red hat beta as i like it call it
<stlsaint> thewrath: the offensive security course for backtrack
<thewrath> nice
<stlsaint> im actually mad at a few of the default configs in fedora, particualry with yum that even upstream doesnt do
<stlsaint> but thats for another time, gotta go man, bbiab (about an hour)
<thewrath> upstream?
<stlsaint> red hat
<thewrath> ok
<HAWK_> is this where i can ask a question?
<Mohan_chml> o/ philinux
<philinux> 0/
<Mohan_chml> how is life philinux ?
<philinux> Mohan_chml: good yeah. Just checking emails etc etc
<Mohan_chml> kewl!
<HAWK_> hello
<RiggsFolly> Hi, I am new to all forms of *nix. I have just installed Ubuntu 11.04 and am looking for some doc on "Users and Groups". When I look at ubuntu.com the screen shots dont match the ones I get on my installation? Have I got the wrong desktop manager running, or have things changed since the doc was last maintained?
<RiggsFolly> Also I cannot find a description of the groups that already exists which the Group Manager! Can somebody point me to some good docs.
<holstein> RiggsFolly: hey
<holstein> im going to assume you have 11.04 installed
<holstein> 11.04 used the unity desktop, and *if* you dont have 3d support on with your graphics hardware, you will be defaulted to gnome
<holstein> thats why the screenshots would look different than what you see
<holstein> for the user information, what are you trying to do?
<tyr> hi, i know this might be a silly question, but how do you address a user so that he will see my message highlighted red?
<holstein> tyr: like that <<
<tyr> yes, like that
<holstein> i just used your nick
<holstein> you can use tab to complete the nick
<holstein> type hol and hit tab
<tyr> holstein, test
<coalwater> holstein, hi :D
<coalwater> lol
<tyr> ok, thanks
<holstein> if you type h and hit tab a bunch, you'll scroll through the h's
<holstein> coalwater: o/ :)
<coalwater> btw, holstein  who should i talk to if i want to get a cloak
<holstein> coalwater: i got mine in #freenode
<holstein> the free unafilliated one
<coalwater> u just go there and ask anyone?
<holstein> they gave me one for me and my bot :)
<holstein> coalwater: yeah, if its not busy, an op should be able to hook you up really quick
<holstein> i wouldnt ping an op though... i would just try later if no one responds
<holstein> coalwater: you can also donate and get a cloak
<coalwater> lol of course i can :D
<holstein> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<coalwater> bet they wont mind a donation , but i can use some donations my self, so no i could stick with ugly free ones :D lol
<RiggsFolly> holstein: Sorry, the Mother in law called and needed a bit of remote support.
<RiggsFolly> holstein: I do have 11.04 installed and I guess the graphics card issue could be the case as its a fairly old PC i am using.
<holstein> RiggsFolly: theres a 2d version of unity if you are interested, and cant get 3d support for your card
<RiggsFolly> holstein: Just checked and yes I have Gnome running
<coalwater> holstein, got it :D
<RiggsFolly> holstein: I can live without unity for now.
<coalwater> RiggsFolly, sometimes installing drivers does the trick
<RiggsFolly> holstein: RE: User and Group info. I see there are a set of GROUPS defined in group manager but I dont know what any of them mean. Especially confused about adm and admin??
<RiggsFolly> holdsein: I can guess most of them but some documentation would be nice!
<RiggsFolly> coolwater: Ok thanks. I will have to find out how to get drivers, once I work out what graphics card is in this mechine.
<coalwater> if ur on classic gnome u should have administrator > additional drivers, try there
<coalwater> administration* i think
<RiggsFolly> coolwater: Currently has an nvidia driver runnning
<RiggsFolly> GFORCE 6200
<RiggsFolly> I will have to check what that is capable of!!
<RiggsFolly> Does UBUNTU keep a hardware compatibility list somewhere
<holstein> RiggsFolly: we have extensive wikis, but i suggest getting a question in mind, and going from there
<holstein> the only reason im aware of user groups is for audio work
<holstein> i run sudo adduser holstein audio
<holstein> that adds my user to the audio group which gives that user rights to use the sound device
<holstein> otherwise, when i run JACK, i need to run JACK as root, and all the other audio apps as root
<holstein> and you generally want to be careful what you are running as root and why
<holstein> RiggsFolly: if its just a general 'whats this button do?' kind of question, i say, dont push that button, and take it slow
<holstein> and i think you'll get the hang of it as you go
<holstein> and as always, any specific questions you have, feel free to ask here
<RiggsFolly> well i guess i am being picky. I am an old techy and I like to understand what I am up to. Ignorance is not so much bliss as dangerous in my experience
<holstein> heres a very little information on adding users and groups
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto
<holstein> RiggsFolly: its all about permissions really
<charlie-tca> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek Day 2 starting in 12 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<RiggsFolly> yea thats what I was talking about when I said my windows look different to the ones in the graphics i.e the content is layed out differently
<holstein> RiggsFolly: gnome is quite different than unity
<holstein> if you have no frame of reference, you probably wont care much, or miss something that unity has
<RiggsFolly> wow, i guess all this flexibility is great when you have a handle on what you are doing. Right now it just seems to make things even more complicated for me the beginner
<holstein> RiggsFolly: i can identify with that
<holstein> i moved my recording studio over to linux not too long ago
<RiggsFolly> And that doc does not mention anything about the "groups" and what rights they impart to a user when a user is placed i one of them
<holstein> the options are daunting at first, but its literally as close as i feel i cant get to a 'your imagination is your only limit' system
<holstein> RiggsFolly: think of it this way
<holstein> you and i are going to make that document
<holstein> for one thing, some apps you install make groups
<holstein> SO, we have some users with different groups than others
<holstein> and all of the groups are going to have different permissions based on what they are and what they do
<holstein> and also, how the user may or may not customize those permission
<holstein> RiggsFolly: some of them are obvious
<holstein> like the one im familiar with... audio
<holstein> the audio groups has permission to use the audio devices
<holstein> root would have those permissions, and now my user does
<RiggsFolly> holstein: correct some of them are. Or is that just a dangerous assumption
<holstein> why would i not want that out of the box?
<holstein> security
<holstein> it becomes more obvious with some of the disk groups
<holstein> i also add myself to the firewire group, this means if something malicious was happening on a firewire network device
<holstein> that something malicious *could* have root access
<RiggsFolly> holstein: I understand the concept of group based security, I have been in tech support ( not unix ) for many years.
<RiggsFolly> What I am asking is: Is there a doc somewhere that describes what rights/privilages are imparted to a user for each of the groups in that GROUP list.
<holstein> RiggsFolly: right, but how would that doc look?
<holstein> im saying, if you and i want to make that doc, these are some of the issues we would face trying to make that doc
<holstein> the groups list is *not* necessarily static
<raju> i have installed java successfully from a .bin file
<holstein> http://thameera.wordpress.com/2011/06/16/unity-2d/ < on unity 2d if you're interested
<RiggsFolly> adm = This gives the group member the right to xxxxx
<RiggsFolly> avahi-autoipd = This gives the group member the right to yyyyyy
<raju> if i enter java or javac its not listing the flow and showing some pkgs
<holstein> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/TheAudioGroup
<RiggsFolly> holstein: Aghhhhhh now we might be getting somewhere
<holstein> RiggsFolly: you could search/ask on a group by group basis
<holstein> i think that would be best
<RiggsFolly> ok thanks
<holstein> RiggsFolly: also, these wikis are 2 ways really... if you feel we need a 'default user groups explained' wiki page, go for it... i'll even help if i can
<RiggsFolly> yea, think I had better learn a littel more before I go telling others the wgong thing
<RiggsFolly> but I will bear the idea of getting involved in mind
<holstein> RiggsFolly: thats why i dont want to say too much as well
<holstein> i have only used those few groups enough to really have something to share
<RiggsFolly> ok well thanks for what you have done for me.
<holstein> i think keeping in mind that any of these groups your user is in can be a potential security risk is enough
<RiggsFolly> exactly
<holstein> i have to be in the audio group and video
<holstein> and im aware of the risks
<holstein> i dont do that on every machine though
<holstein> i could also do something like have a seperate user for recording audio
<holstein> i bascially have that since i have a dedicated machine for that task
<RiggsFolly> the more i see about these groups the less I think i need to use them for what I want to do
<holstein> RiggsFolly: whats the goal?
<holstein> RiggsFolly: also, its challenging as well to have a hardware compatibility list
<holstein> there are lots of wikis though, and a new 'ubuntu friendly' initiative
<RiggsFolly> the goal was actually only to understand what they were each for
<holstein> but, a kernel rev and really knock out some support for older hardware
<RiggsFolly> like I say I like to know what I am doing and I dont on unix ( I am a mainframe and Windows guy )
<holstein> RiggsFolly: the more i learn about ubuntu and the internals, the more im just amazed that it all works and anything gets done
<holstein> theres *so* much information
<holstein> just bug reports alone are quite time consuming
<holstein> RiggsFolly: its just different
<holstein> with windows, what would you do?
<holstein> you'd buy hardware and look for a driver
<holstein> not much different really
<holstein> theres just more freedom i find
<RiggsFolly> yea, I just wanted to set up a PC to run as a jukebox basically. To site in the Clubs bar and play CD's and the like
<RiggsFolly> maybe I am just getting a bit to picky
<holstein> RiggsFolly: the answer is always yes basically
<holstein> nothing is hiding from you
<holstein> and instead of microsoft, its really just you and me
<holstein> and we can do whatever we learn how to do
<RiggsFolly> THAST WHAT WORRIES ME, cause I knoe I dont know enough
<holstein> RiggsFolly: you gotta start somewhere :)
<RiggsFolly> anyway  THANKS. I got go now and collect the GF from work
<holstein> sure... we can talk about some jukebox solutions sometime if you'd like
<holstein> o/
<bdfhjk> Hi!
<bdfhjk> Is there anyone, who can help me in router issue on ubuntu?
<holstein> bdfhjk: i can try, whats up?
<bdfhjk> I have new router
<bdfhjk> and try to connect to it
<bdfhjk> using 198.162.1.1 addres
<bdfhjk> but in this addres I have apache welcome page
<bdfhjk> I removed apache, deleted IP from /etc/network/interfaces
<holstein> maybe the router has a webserver
<bdfhjk> but still entering 192.168.1.1 I see "it works! "
<bdfhjk> no, this router work normal in windows
<holstein> hit control+F5 as well
<holstein> maybe you are seeing a cached page
<bdfhjk> and I see this message also when it is not connected
<bdfhjk> this is not cached
<bdfhjk> I restarted computer :-)
<holstein> that doesnt mean its not cached
<holstein> if the machine is not online, and you are seeing a webpage that used to be at 192.168.1.1, thats a cached page
<holstein> bdfhjk: control+F5 forces a refresh in most browsers
<holstein> restarting the box doesnt necessarily
<holstein> bdfhjk: control+F5 did what??
<holstein> bdfhjk: whats the word?
<holstein> im about to head out the door... i still say its a cached page
<holstein> if you cant figure out control+F5, and you dont want to clear the browser cache, install another web browser and try it
<holstein> sudo apt-get install midori
<coalwater> bdfhjk, are u sure the router is on that ip ?
<coalwater> like for example my ip uses 192.168.16.1
<coalwater> my router* sorry
<coalwater> check the default route on the connection information on the network applet
<coalwater> or not :D
<coalwater> he broke his router
<coalwater> lol
<bdfhjk> eh now I am back
<bdfhjk> I connected by wi-fi to router
<bdfhjk> and now I can connect by wi-fi
<bdfhjk> but I can't connect by eth
<kristian-aalborg> has anybody had success running this "paltalk" thing on Linux?
<kristian-aalborg> I see it can be done via Wine/VM... but nothing native, amirite?
<coalwater> bdfhjk, can u tell me ur problem again, u can't connect to the router thru eth0 but u can from wifi ?
<bdfhjk> coalwater: hi
<coalwater> hello
<bdfhjk> coalwater: now I solved one problem
<bdfhjk> coalwater: and have another
<bdfhjk> coalwater: I try to set internet sharing
<bdfhjk> coalwater: from PC (Ubuntu, ppp0 - wireless modem)
<coalwater> there was a post in the website about internet sharing
<bdfhjk> using router
<coalwater> hm let me check
<bdfhjk> to X10
<bdfhjk> phone
<coalwater> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/ShareEthernetConnectionThroughWireless
<bdfhjk> thanks, but
<bdfhjk> I saw this
<bdfhjk> the main problem
<bdfhjk> I can connect phone to router and computer to router
<bdfhjk> I can also set a firestarter to enable connection sharing
<bdfhjk> but I can't set a gateway in router
<bdfhjk> I don't know how to do it
<bdfhjk> So what IP I should put in gateway
<bdfhjk> My ppp0 IP or my computer-router IP (eth0)
<bdfhjk> ?
<holstein> my router's ip is 192.168.5.1
<coalwater> i don't really know, most these stuff are auto
<coalwater> dhcp handles most of this
<holstein> right
<holstein> you can always set it to static
<bdfhjk> My router DHCP assign IP for X10
<holstein> i have 192.168.5.10 through 192.168.5.90 for DHCP
<bdfhjk> But it should direct connections to PC
<holstein> your router assigns an ip for everything unless you specifiy otherwise
<holstein> thats what you have asked it to do
<bdfhjk> and I don't know how to set it to do this
<holstein> static ip
<bdfhjk> where ?
<holstein> i dont know what an x10 is
<bdfhjk> It is impossible to set it in android
<holstein> but i would probably start with 'x10 how to set static ip
<holstein> bdfhjk: should be
<bdfhjk> I know should be :-)
<bdfhjk> but isn't
<bdfhjk> I must use DHCP
<bdfhjk> and set all in router
<holstein> http://androidforums.com/htc-hero/48713-static-ip-address.html
<bdfhjk> I don't have advanced tab
<bdfhjk> because I don't rooted it
<bdfhjk> when I root phone, I lose my guarantion
<holstein> bdfhjk: on the wifi tab?
<bdfhjk> yes
<bdfhjk> I read about it some days ago
<holstein> bdfhjk: you wont be able to set a static ip on cellular
<holstein> thats not what you want anyways
<holstein> ive seen some router firmware that lets you specifiy
<holstein> eitherway, you should be able to find the IP of the droid
<holstein> im just not clear on what you want
<holstein> i mean, you dont need to share anything on the buntu box if you have wifi from the router
<holstein> i use http://www.dd-wrt.com/site/index assuming you have a compatilble device
<holstein> might give you more flexibility
<bdfhjk> sorry for late answer
<bdfhjk> I have wi-fi from the router
<bdfhjk> I am thinking about how to tell my router to direct connections to ppp0 in ubuntu computer
<holstein> why?
<bdfhjk> because my phone can only connect to router
<bdfhjk> can't to computer
<holstein> right, but whats the problem with that?
<holstein> at that point they are networked
<holstein> making the phone share the network from the buntu box shouldnt give you any more functionality
<holstein> AFAIK, it will basically be acting as a switch
<bdfhjk> problem lays in android system policy
<bdfhjk> with don't allow to modify system settings
<holstein> right, but thats *always* going to be the same
<holstein> doesnt matter how you connect to your network
<holstein> what are you trying to do?
<bdfhjk> I am trying to have net in my phone :-)
<bdfhjk> And in android system
<bdfhjk> phone can only connect to wi-fi AP
<bdfhjk> ad-hoc connections aren't allowed
<holstein> right, but that gets you 'net on the phone'
<holstein> when you connect via wifi
<bdfhjk> You mean via wifi to computer?
<holstein> where ever
<holstein> i mean to the router
<holstein> where i am pretty sure if i understand you, you are able to connect
<holstein> connecting the phone to the computer bypassing the router wont afford you any more luxuries
<bdfhjk> I am sorry If I get You wrong ( I am not expierienced in english)
<holstein> OK
<bdfhjk> but
<holstein> lets imagine for a minute we travel an hour and a half in the future
<holstein> and you are connected to the ubuntu box with your phone
<holstein> then what?
<holstein> you still got the same android permissions issues
<holstein> if the issue is the phone, it wont matter where you connect or how
<bdfhjk> That isn't true. My computer network card don't have AP mode. My router have it
<bdfhjk> and phone can connect only in AP mode
<holstein> right, and what does that matter?
<holstein> that still doesnt help you with the phone issues
<holstein> AP mode doesnt give you more access
<holstein> or less
<bdfhjk> this not a problem
<bdfhjk> the problem is
<bdfhjk> how to set router
<bdfhjk> that it will direct connections from phone to computer-> internet
<holstein> its not doing anything to prevent that
<holstein> the 2 devices are on the network
<bdfhjk> yes
<bdfhjk> but look
<bdfhjk> my computer have 192.168.1.4 IP
<bdfhjk> my phone ....5
<holstein> right
<bdfhjk> and my router ....1
<holstein> right, router/gateway
<bdfhjk> but when I use internet on phone
<bdfhjk> it connect with gateway
<bdfhjk> but gateway isn't connected with internet
<holstein> ah.. theres the piece of the puzzle ive been missing
<holstein> the ubuntu box is connected to the internet
<holstein> and the router is not
<holstein> you cant just run the internet into the router? and use it in a more traditional fashion?
<coalwater> ok so can i try imagine something, u have gateway, with no wireless, and a router with a wireless? and u want to connect internet to the router to give access to the phone ?
<coalwater> it sounds more like a switch with a wireless interface
<holstein> well, i just have one router/gateway
<bdfhjk> hm...
<coalwater> yea
<holstein> the others just act like switches
<bdfhjk> maybe I draw it
<bdfhjk> and create thread at forum
<coalwater> gateway->router->computer would do fine
<holstein> im not clear on why you dont use the router as that, a router, and plug the main internet directly into it
<holstein> and then, connect all other devices through the router, which is online
<holstein> and then, all devices have internet, and are networked with each other
<bdfhjk> because I have cellular internet
<coalwater> i've seen one at my cousin, the router doesn't really have a gateway, so it's just a switch with wirelsss, i think that's what he's talking about
<bdfhjk> form HSDPA modem in netbook
<holstein> bdfhjk: you should lead with that next time
<bdfhjk> sorry
<coalwater> so the computer is the gateway
<bdfhjk> yes
<coalwater> lol
<coalwater> that's totally different now
<bdfhjk> but phone can't direct connect to computer
<holstein> still, if the netbook has 2 network cards you should be able to grab wifi, and sent it via wired network to the router
<holstein> then, like coalwater says gateway-router-devices
<bdfhjk> I try to set up router it this model
<bdfhjk> computer connect to internet
<coalwater> does the computer have wireless?
<bdfhjk> yes
<coalwater> so u want the wireless to act as an access point
<holstein> yeah, make a wifi router out of the netbook
<bdfhjk> I want to use router as access point
<holstein> connect it up wired then, and use it like a switch
<coalwater> it's kinda easy to do so on windows, u mark an interface to allow others to connect, and let others target that ip
<bdfhjk> yes, but not in android
<bdfhjk> when I have windows mobile
<holstein> android will just connect to the AP though
<holstein> and that will be online
<holstein> in this scenario^
<bdfhjk> yes
<bdfhjk> but how to make AP ?
<coalwater> ok, connect to the router, and connect the router to the pc, and write the computer ip as a gateway ip
<bdfhjk> ok
<bdfhjk> but what IP
<bdfhjk> 'what computer IP
<coalwater> the computer's ip on the wired network
<bdfhjk> 192.168.1.4?
<coalwater> i dont know ur network set up, if that's the computer ip then i guess
<bdfhjk> ok
<bdfhjk> I try
<bdfhjk> When I connect to router
<bdfhjk> my computer was disconnected with internet
<bdfhjk> and I don't know
<bdfhjk> where to set gateway in router
<bdfhjk> please look
<bdfhjk> http://www.image-share.com/ipng-772-17.html
<bdfhjk> http://www.image-share.com/ipng-772-18.html
<bdfhjk> there are screenshots from my router settings page
<keapon> bdfhjk I don't know, but usually gateways end in a .1 or .0
<bdfhjk> keapon: not in this case
<holstein> you dont want the gateway to the a computer IP
<holstein> bdfhjk: work with a small piece of the puzzle
<holstein> take the cellular connected machine while its connected
<holstein> wire the router to it, and get that forwarding the network like a switch
<holstein> at that point, everything else should just connect and be easy
<bdfhjk> I must set forwarding in gateway
<bdfhjk> actual my gateway is router
<bdfhjk> and I can't change this
<holstein> nah.. you just want to share on the machine
<holstein> the router will just do that
<holstein> route
<holstein> the cellular connected netbook will be acting like a modem for you
<bdfhjk> yes
<bdfhjk> but my phone don't know this
<holstein> your phone is not an issue
<holstein> the phone doesnt need to be in the equation yet
<holstein> you get the router working properly, and you can connect your phone or whatever to that later
<bdfhjk> holstein, I setted internet forwarding, connected phone to router and router to computer
<bdfhjk> but I must also tell router, that it should look at internet in computer
<holstein> right, thats not the order
<holstein> dont connect anything to the router yet
<bdfhjk> so what I should do?
<holstein> bdfhjk: put the phone down
<holstein> the router will just take the internet from the wired network device on the computer
<holstein> when that is configured properly
<bdfhjk> this not working
<holstein> right
<holstein> does your ISP block this?
<holstein> what i would do is get another known good network card, like on a desktop machine or another laptop
<holstein> i would plug that into the netbook with the cellular connection
<holstein> i would then configure the netbook intil it was sending its internet over to the other machine via the wired interface
<holstein> i would want to ping google.com or whatever
<holstein> THEN, in theory, when you plug the router in where that test machine was plugged in, it *should* just work
<bdfhjk> I try to solve this tomorow
<bdfhjk> Thanks for help
<holstein> sure
<bdfhjk> holstein, coalwater and keapon
<coalwater> hey
<holstein> the issue is not with the router though...
<holstein> i say, the netbook is *not* passing the network along, unless you have tested that
<bdfhjk> I tested, I can connect another computer to netbook by cable and share internet
<bdfhjk> but today I am tired
<holstein> bdfhjk: with it like that, you should be able to reset the router, and just plug it in
<bdfhjk> yes, but this not work ( I tried this)
<holstein> bdfhjk: after reseting the router?
<holstein> with the button?
<holstein> you want to look at a few IP addresses for conflicts then
<bdfhjk> yes
<holstein> you want to see what IP a machine is getting from the netbook
<coalwater> bdfhjk, do u know what i do, i grab the usb sim card and stick it in the phone and use it directly lol
<holstein> hehe... thats an idea, i dont have a sim card phone though
<keapon> Could it be a DHCP issue? The laptop and the router both trying to assign IP addys?
<bdfhjk> I can't do this
<bdfhjk> because
<bdfhjk> some programs on androin can download data only by wi-fi connection
<bdfhjk> and can't use internal mode
<bdfhjk> 'modem
<bdfhjk> 'android
<bdfhjk> sorry for errors
<bdfhjk> keapon: not, computers, router and phone have diffrent IPs
<keapon> Typically the router assigns internal IPs to whatever devices are connected to it
<holstein> yeah, you can try disabling DHCP on the router
<holstein> that would be the preferred way either way
<keapon> I have a syslog problem, it's not logging
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-07-13
<Guest6749> Anybody: debug XML?
<thewrath> hey all
<thewrath>  /join #pctacm
<philipballew> is there a way to stop the ability to loggin to a root shell when i reboot. it seems like a security hole
<bioterror> you mean single user
<bioterror> that RECOVERY
<bioterror> remove it from grub
<bioterror> but how does that differ from insert usb or cd with ubuntu or any linux
<bioterror> and mounting your drives :D
<philipballew> yeah. recovery from grub. it seemes to me that if someone can turn on my desktop and with no passwords be at a root prompt.
<M0hi> philipballew: you can edit the GRUB
<philipballew> im not sure hows its different
<M0hi>  /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<bioterror> if someone gets inside your house, then he can use any media
<M0hi> philipballew: the only secured way to protect your machine is to set a BIOS passowrd
<bioterror> it really just doesnt matter at that point
<M0hi> thought it can be broke by CMOS removal for some 5 minutes
<philipballew> i should do that. but someone can still open a root shell?
<M0hi> philipballew: BIOS password wont even let you load the hardware
<M0hi> thats the only option or edit the options in /boot/grub/grub.cfg manually
<philipballew> how so M0hi
<philipballew> i can just have grub not show
<M0hi> you can manually remove the entry of the recovery mode in grub
<M0hi> philipballew: ^
<philipballew> M0hi, makes sense
<M0hi> but if you want a secured machine, go for BIOS password
<bioterror> if you want secure computer, remove keyboard :D
<bioterror> take it with you when you leave your home
<M0hi> LOL
<bioterror> have you seen anyone carrying keyboard with him
<bioterror> I have not!
<M0hi> bioterror: enough plays :P
<M0hi> philipballew: go for a BIOS password and that will be my suggestion
<philipballew> M0hi, alright. seemes easy
<M0hi> =]
<tester> anyone up?
<coalwater> hi tester
<tester> hi coalwater  you know any thing about rematersys ?
<coalwater> not really, what's that
<tester> remastersys make a iso of your system
<tester> and makes it into a live cd/dvd
<tester> Remastersys is a tool that can be used to do 2 things with an existing Debian,  Ubuntu or derivative installation.
<tester> It can make a full system backup including personal data to a live cd or dvd that you can use anywhere and install.1 It can make a distributable copy you can share with friends. 2 This will not have any of your personal user data in it.
<coalwater> how can i check what process has the dpkg lock ?
<holstein> good question
<bioterror> who locks the dpkg!
<bioterror> probably update notifier or something else
<Abhijit> coalwater, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1414092
<coalwater> does update notified gain lock by it self? it would be strange if it does
<coalwater> Abhijit, it's stuck lol, does it take a bit to generate the list ?
<Abhijit> no idea
<Abhijit> i just found it marked SOLVED
<coalwater> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/coalwater/.gvfs      Output information may be incomplete
<coalwater> is this fine ?
<bioterror> sure
<bioterror> :D
<coalwater> lol
<coalwater> yea it finished
<coalwater> update-manager
<bioterror> is your dpkg unlocked now?
<coalwater> should i just killall ? or is there another way
<bioterror> hmmm
<coalwater> ps: im on ssh, no gui
<holstein> sudo reboot ;)
<coalwater> lol
<coalwater> ok, its unlocked now, apt-get works
<bioterror> yeah, those automated updates sometimes locks it
<coalwater> strange
<bioterror> no it is not
<coalwater> shouldn't it lock only when i give it password to upgrade
<bioterror> they use apt-get to check if there's anything to update
<holstein> you can set up auto updating
<coalwater> i just mean it should release the lock after the list update and then re lock when actually asked to upgrade
<holstein> is it over in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades still?
<coalwater> i don't really know what that is :D
<holstein> coalwater: in ubuntuserver, theres a promt at install for auto upgrading
<coalwater> hm, it's not really a server, it's my home pc with dyndns and an ssh server
<holstein> i set one install up like that, and ran into something like what you had going on, and now i dont
<truflip> hii so i tried 'sudo apt-get install ndisgtk' per ndiswrapper instruction.
<truflip> but i'm getting an error about firmware-b43-installer any solution here?
<holstein> truflip: you wont need both
<truflip> uhh why.?
<truflip> hey its u again. haha
<holstein> with ndis, you literally use the windows driver
<holstein> those other pacakges are for linux
<holstein> if you have ndisgtk installed, you'll see 'windows wireless drivers' over in the system menu
<holstein> you go and get the windows driver for your device from the install CD or web, and point ndis to it using the GUI
<truflip> yea umm i'm using it right now so i odnt really see it
<truflip> i'm using LAN
<holstein> right.. you need to go and get the windows driver from wherever you choose
<truflip> i cant dig you
<holstein> truflip: whats up?
<holstein> the driver you need is not associated in any way with ubuntu
<truflip> i dont get what you're trying to say.
<holstein> SO, you have to go and get it... the windows driver
<truflip> so ok, i download it here right? but how do i install it if the installer is an .exe?
<holstein> truflip: usually, the .exe will extract the driver
<truflip> ok let me try that
<truflip> oh good it saves as and executable
<truflip> now when i double click it, it opens with archive manager
<truflip> anyone breathing out there?
<truflip> firmware-b43-installer ERRORR
<truflip> hellooooo
<truflip> heloo
<truflip> helooanyone out there?
<holstein> truflip: hey
 * holstein went out for breakfast
<holstein> whats up?
<holstein> truflip: you might be able to uzip the .exe
<holstein> you are looking for the driver for your device
<holstein> it wont say 'driver'... it'll be something like ramdom_or_not_so_random_text.inf
<truflip> ah ur back
<truflip> np worried u got sick of me let me find it.
<holstein> nah... just wanted eggs :)
<yuler> I've both Compiz and Metacity installed (10.10 + updates, Nvidia 6200), noticed MC is more responsive.  Anything I can do to tweak Compiz?  If I ditch Compiz for Metacity, I have to figure out why some window overlays are not drawing completely.
<holstein> open the .exe in the archive manager and see if you see the driver
<holstein> i usually just unzip or extract, and ndisgtk will look in the directory and use what it can use
<holstein> yuler: i would be looking at the graphics driver
<holstein> if you are using the open one, try the proprietary, and viceversa
<yuler> Using proprietary driver, don't know how to change to open driver
<holstein> yuler: usually, thats the best case scenario... using the proprietary one
<truflip> ok i extracted it.  now what do i  do exactly? i'm sorry
<holstein> truflip: do you see a file.inf ?
<holstein> truflip: actually, NM that, just open ndisgtk
<holstein> you can find it in the system menu named 'windows wireless drivers'
<holstein> OR, hit ALT+F2 and type ndisgtk and hit entery
<holstein> enter*
<truflip> root privelage something
<truflip> i see the inf file btw.
<truflip> just found it. weew
<truflip> ah i found windows wireless!
<holstein> truflip: i dont remember if i needed to restart or not
<holstein> i have one card that i use ndiswrapper with
<holstein> i think it just started working though
<truflip> holstein, bcmwl6 wardware present: No
<truflip> didnt ask for me to restart or anything
<holstein> truflip: lol
<holstein> it wont
<holstein> this is a total hack
<holstein> truflip: i would expect to see that message if i had the incorrect windows driver
<holstein> i would double check that you have the proper driver
<holstein> maybe try the one for XP if you DL'd the one for win7 or vista
<truflip> ok
<truflip> holstein, is there a way i could find out which driver i need to download?
<truflip> cuz i used dell.com support earlier and i probably can only get vista version that way
<holstein> truflip: in a perfect world, broadcom would release the information about that device, then, the driver would just be in the kernerl
<holstein> kernel*
<holstein> and you wouldnt need to do anything
<holstein> broadcom has recently started doing that though AFAIK
<holstein> truflip: i would literally just get some drivers, and try them
<holstein> i would try getting them from broadcom instead of dell maybe
<holstein> its pretty easy to load them up in ndis, and look for that message
<truflip> holstein, do i have to configure network connection for wireless? maybe?
<holstein> truflip: not prior to getting the device to load
<holstein> truflip: you'll just need to fiddle around, and honestly, it might not work
<holstein> truflip: what device is it again?
<truflip> what device is what? the laptop or the wireless card?
<holstein> NM
<holstein> bcm4315
<holstein> found it :)
<holstein> truflip: im going to do some of the heavy lifting for you... i'll walk you through how i did it
<holstein> assuming it works...
<truflip> ok
<holstein> truflip: try this http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1172535/temp/bcmwl6.inf
<truflip> downloaded
<holstein> you should *not* trust any random link someone drops in the IRC though.... so let me tell you where and why i have it
<holstein> i found http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-wireless-networking-41/bcm4315-card-no-wlan0-device-no-wireless-extensions-621795/
<holstein> suggested getting the driver from http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareDownloadIndex?softwareitem=ob-60592-1&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&os=2093&product=3652828&sw_lang=
<truflip> good enough. :D
 * holstein appologizes for the long URL's
<truflip> ok i just removed the old one i had.
<truflip> then installed this one from you.
<holstein> any joy?
<truflip> Invalid Driver it says invalid driver
<truflip> maybe i should uninstall then reboot?
<holstein> yeah... it doesnt have to work
<holstein> nah...
<truflip> okie
<holstein> i would just poke around a bit more, and try some other drivers
<truflip> i found something. i'll see if it'll work?
<holstein> thats how you do it though... you can extract the .exe's you get and find the .inf, thats all you need to poing ndis to
<truflip> to poing ndis to?
<holstein> point*
<truflip> ah.
<truflip> so if i install a drive and it says the hardware isnt present, that means, i got a working hardware but isnt the right wireless card right?
<truflip> hol
<truflip> holstein,
<holstein> truflip: well, thats the theory... thats what i would expect to see
<truflip> okie
<holstein> hardware not present, or the other message would make me think its not the proper driver
<holstein> truflip: you want to make sure theres no hardware switch though
<truflip> what hardware switch?
<holstein> if you have a hardware switch that turns the device on and off, and its off, i would expect to see 'hardware not present'
<holstein> that would be with the proper driver too
<holstein> truflip: you may or may not have one... i have a machine with a button, and one with a keyboard shortcut
<truflip> oh i know what u saying. toturn on and off the wireless device
<holstein> yeah... you want to make sure thats on
<truflip> holstein,  ok i think i have it working cuz i just UP and DOWN arrow thing up on the taskbar
<truflip> and i'm getting wireless connections. i'm just not connected.
<holstein> truflip: this will be hardware though
<holstein> that arrow just says 'networking is happening' in general
<holstein> doesnt mean the wifi hardware is on or off
<truflip> but i'm getting signal from a network i know exist.
<truflip> right now i'm LAN
<holstein> truflip: yeah?
<holstein> you cant connect to it?
<truflip> let me try.
<truflip> ahh it works!
<truflip> holstein, you still there?
<truflip> hello
<truflip> holstein, it works!
<truflip> yea i got connection but i was so slow.
<holstein> truflip: that progress
<holstein> thats*
<truflip> wew thought ur gone again.
<truflip> so i dont really need to install ndiswrapper right?
<truflip> cuz its installed already...?
<holstein> truflip: seems like you are using a driver from somewhere
<holstein> yeah, i shouldnt have assumed
<truflip> holstein, assumed what?
<holstein> truflip: that you *didnt* have a current driver
<zkriesse> hallo all
<truflip> oh oki. well how i just tried 'sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng
<truflip> but its still giving me the same error as before. saying about firmware-b43-installed
<holstein> truflip: you never said anything about aircrack
<holstein> that is not trivial, and im not sure what you intend to do with that... but i cant/wont help you
<truflip> D:
<truflip> that's fine i guess.
<truflip> answer 1 question though?
<holstein> infomation is freely available about it though... i would look on the ubuntu wiki's
<holstein> and forums
<zkriesse> Wait, why will you not help truflip holstein ?
<truflip> holstein, ok i'm trying to install macchanger and its giving me firmware-b43-installer error
<holstein> zkriesse: well, i dont know much about aircrack, thats the main reason, but that would cross over into 'wont' if its to crack some wifi somewhere
<truflip> that's not aircrack-ng
<zkriesse> Then what is it
<truflip> idk. everytime i try to install a program using 'apt-get install' i get the same error all the time
<truflip> e: sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<truflip> on top of that is 'firmware-b43-installer
<truflip> '
<holstein> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/sub-process-usr-bin-dpkg-returned-an-error-code-1-a-171107/
<zkriesse> holstein: pm me my friend
<truflip> holstein, yea i did that earlier
<truflip> apt-get -f install
<truflip> apt-get upgrade
<truflip> and over and over
<truflip> holstein, same error.
<truflip> holstein, i'm using ubuntu 10.10. if that would matter
<holstein> truflip: im not totally sure whats broken... its something to do with that package
<holstein> truflip: maybe you should try synaptic in the system menu
<holstein> its a gui
<holstein> you can try some of the 'fix' options in the menu
<zkriesse> truflip: Why on earth are you using a wi-fi hacker
<truflip> just something i wanna learn. but right now all i want is to get my ubuntu get working
<zkriesse> Ok well learn how to hack with legality behind it...
<zkriesse> Don't hack others, hack your own internet...secure it up and "hack" it
<truflip> yea that's what i'm trying sheesh.
<truflip> i have 2 routers which i wanna hack if i get the programs running.
<zkriesse> Ok I am also "just saying"
<holstein> truflip: i know that some hardware is easier than others
<zkriesse> We may be open source volunteers but we still have ethics
<holstein> its *not* trivial either
<zkriesse> Indeed
<truflip> some say the best way to learn linux is by walking though hardcore linux stuff. and i'm just walking through it to learn linux.
<holstein> truflip: these are your personal routers?
<truflip> yep.
<holstein> WEP is what you want to be using
<holstein> WPA is still quite challenging AFAIK
<truflip> AFAIK?
<holstein> as far as i know
<holstein> and at the end of the day.. what good is this?
<truflip> well if my internet fail. which it does from time to time, i would still be able to do my online classes.
<holstein> i mean, basically what i take from aircrack is... on my router i run WPA, and i change my passwords often
<holstein> truflip: you can reset your personal router anytime
<holstein> you dont need to crack it
<truflip> they're a pain having to do them in the library which i could have been doing something else more entertaining
<holstein> truflip: if your network goes down, and you hack your neighbors, thats not only illegal, its just *not* cool
<truflip> yea well if u guys wont help, there's really no hard feelings from me. thanks though
<holstein> truflip: i would walk next door and say 'im your neighbor and i was wondering if you will let me share your internet'
<holstein> for a couple bucks a month... when/if mine goes down
<zkriesse> That way you're being not only honest but also ethical
<holstein> OR, if you see folks with WEP, go and offer to help them set up their routers for a fee
<holstein> OR better yet, for access to it
<holstein> that wont take long to switch them over to WPA, you have access, they are more secure
<holstein> its a win win
<truflip> holstein, np
<aseem> How do you get to know who your BT Guide is ?
<bioterror> he will contact you
<aseem> oh okay, thanks :)
<Guest70791> whats the easiest way to get rid of windows if ubuntu was installed via wubi?
<holstein> Guest70791: are you trying to preserve any data?
<holstein> easy would be 1. wipe the drive
<Guest70791> no most i can just redownload,
<holstein> if you need to keep something from the ubuntu install, i would probably copy the home directory and reinstall
<holstein> if you need to migrate that wubi install, you can... i dont think its easy though
<Guest70791> would i need anything from the install for it to run properly?
<Guest70791> i dont want to have to migrate partitions, looks way too confusing for me
<holstein> Guest70791: drivers you mean?
<holstein> nah
<holstein> in theory, if you install the same version of ubuntu you have in the wubi install, it should end up being identical
<Guest70791> would i need a usb/cd to do this, like i think i know what to do, but am still kinda confused,
<holstein> Guest70791: you can do it however you feel comfortable
<holstein> Guest70791: you'll need to get the machine booting a CD or USB, and install from it
<holstein> the installer will ask how you want to partition
<holstein> one option is 'use entire drive and wipe whatever'
<Guest70791> oh okay, and thats the one i want.
<Guest70791> just was wondering if there was an easy way without cd/usb because i didnt have one, but i got one, thanks for the help!
<holstein> Guest70791: yeah, not easy... theres always an option though... let us know how it goes :)
<Guest70791> one last thing, should i uninstall wubi version before i install from cd?
<coalwater> just a fast question, bzr pull lp:whatever --overwrite should overwrite my local version right ?
<_CommandeR_> Hi there, i currently tried phpsysinfo however for some reason when trying from local it works but from outside it gets to "loading please wait"
<froq> I have missed Ubuntu time... how are all of you!
<coalwater> hey froq
<froq> coalwater, what up coal?!
<coalwater> not much, checking some bug to fix lol, but i really need to sleep soon
<froq> coalwater, a bug!!!  icky... where is this BUG?
<froq> brb....
<coalwater> https://bugs.launchpad.net/lernid/+bug/810122
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 810122 in lernid "URL's highlighted and opened include trailing comma" [Low,Confirmed]
<mi6ail1234> Greetings...I want to ask you how can i update my Java version
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-07-14
<philipballew> has anyone else noticed their battery life got longer? apt-get updated and now my bettery is lasting an extra hour
<Error404NotFound> how would an update save power...
<Unit193> Kernel update might
<Error404NotFound> by an hour?
<Error404NotFound> is there a power save setting in ubuntu?
<Error404NotFound> possibly dimmed his display
<philipballew> Error404NotFound, yeah, it went from 3.5 to 5 hours. it might be a kernal update. seemes weird if my battery all the sudden started pumping more power out
<Error404NotFound> thats one serious kernal update if thats what it is
<Error404NotFound> i never use my laptop so i wouldnt know about battery life
<Unit193> This talks about the issue (not fix) http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=OTM3NQ
<Error404NotFound> ima have to update my laptop now..
<philipballew> Unit193, this seemes like its crazy. interesting bug
<LincMii> Can I install software off a website using Ubuntu Natty Server Edition?
<LincMii> Is anyone in here?
<Elise001> Hi. I am not familiar with it.
<LincMii> Is anyone familiar with hosting an Ubuntu LAMP server on VirtualBox?
<Elise001> Sorry.
<Elise001> I am still learning myself. Perhaps Seidos knows of this.
<pleia2> LincMii: not really sure what you mean "install software off a website"
<pleia2> and I've run LAMP in lots of virtualized environments, do you have specific questions about it?
<LincMii> pleia2: I'm trying to experiement and learn about hosting a web environment from home through VirtualBox and Ubuntu 11.04 server edition
<pleia2> cool
<pleia2> what's your host operating system?
<LincMii> Windows 7 Prof
<LincMii> 64-bit
<pleia2> ah
<pleia2> do you want this ubuntu server to be accessible to the internet?
<LincMii> Yes
<pleia2> you might need some special configuration in Windows (not sure how that works, I don't use Windows) but otherwise it should work fine :)
<LincMii> Thanks :) I think my biggest problem right now is adjusting to the CLI of ubuntu's server edition
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/serverguide/C/index.html is helpful
<LincMii> Thank you :)
<pleia2> https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/serverguide/C/web-servers.html in particular
<LincMii> If I wanted to install a file from a website however, such as the ubuntu.iso ... Can I do that through the cli?
<pleia2> if you want to download a file from the command line you can use either curl or wget
<pleia2> so: wget http://example.com/foo.txt
<pleia2> or curl http://example.com/foo.txt
<pleia2> but an ubuntu iso is a whole operating system, so I don't know how you'd install that from inside the operating system
<LincMii> Oh okay. Thank you :)
<LincMii> The .iso was just an example to make it more clear. I guess I made it more confusing :P
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> wget and curl just download the file, it's up to you what you do with it from there
<LincMii> That's what I needed to know :)
<LincMii> Thanks a lot
<Error404NotFound> holstein:
<Error404NotFound> help
<Error404NotFound> i cant close or minimize anything!
<Jorb> fix your mouse
<Jorb> j/k
<Error404NotFound> ...
<Error404NotFound> nothing to click
<Jorb> can you terminate programs in terminal?
<Jorb> oh the boxes arent there?
<Error404NotFound> yep
<Error404NotFound> how do i get it back
<Error404NotFound> this is annoying
<coalwater> u killed ur unity?
<Error404NotFound> hell if i know what happened
<Error404NotFound> i rebooted and wham
<Error404NotFound> the boxes were gone
<coalwater> can u run a comand from alt+f2 ?
<Error404NotFound> my apple kb dont like alt f2
<coalwater> hm
<coalwater> ctrl+alt+t ?
<Error404NotFound> i can open terminal
<coalwater> compiz --replace
<Error404NotFound> whats that do
<coalwater> replaces the window decorator
<coalwater> which i believe might be ur problem
<Error404NotFound> Error: Screen 0 on display ":0.0" already has a window manager; try using the --replace option to replace the current window manager.
<coalwater> ur running it from tty0 ?
<Error404NotFound> i dont use unity
<coalwater> did u write the '--replace' ?
<Error404NotFound> ?
<Error404NotFound> c&p what you said
<coalwater> hm, though it says use --replace in the error lol
<coalwater> ok well, if u restart it'll get fixed, i just wanted to spare u the reboot
<coalwater> or wait
<coalwater> do something else
 * Error404NotFound waits...
<coalwater> service gdm restart, but it will restart ur session, if u want to save any thing before u try it
<coalwater> and kill ur irc client too
<coalwater> like i said lol
<Error404NotFound> yay
<coalwater> lol
<coalwater> its a normal issue, whenever u get any problems with decorators just replace compiz
<Error404NotFound> all i did was reboot
<coalwater> yea, it not a perm problem, just happens randomly
<coalwater> alt+f2 => 'compiz --replace'  should spare u the rebooting
<Error404NotFound> alt f2 does nothing
<coalwater> o well
<Error404NotFound> apple kb
<coalwater> anyway gotta go
<Error404NotFound> peace
<coalwater> see u
<Error404NotFound> ok i think my computer is jacked..
<philipballew> Error404NotFound, what now?
<Error404NotFound> just weird crap goin on surfin..
<Error404NotFound> searching on ebay for crap and it goes to diff sites..
<philipballew> Error404NotFound, did you try with more then one browser
<M0hi> Error404NotFound: offtopic talks in #ubuntu-begginers-team =]
<Error404NotFound> whos off topic...
<Error404NotFound> philipballew:  it stopped now...
<philipballew> computers are crazy
<Error404NotFound> makes me want to buy a mac..
<truepurple> Where in ubuntu do I find my DVD drive? I don't see it in nautilus.
<holstein> truepurple: you have a disc in there?
<truepurple> yes
<truepurple> I mean it sees the disk well enough to burn to it, but not to actually open it or AV scan it
<holstein> AV scan?
<truepurple> Its not listed in nautilus at all
<truepurple> Antivirus
<Error404NotFound> why you use av on linux..
<holstein> truepurple: when i put a DVD in, it auto mounts
<truepurple> Its for the windows program disk, which is why its especially frusterating that nautilus cant see it
<holstein> thats the default action
<holstein> windows program disc?
<Error404NotFound> windoze is evil
<truepurple> And I dont want to get more flake about AV, I'm sick of it
<holstein> *the* ?
<holstein> flake?
<holstein> truepurple: if i had a disc that didnt auto mount, i would probably look at how it was made
<Error404NotFound> tru dat
<holstein> Error404NotFound: truepurple is a windows user
<truepurple> I mean flak, I guess
<Error404NotFound> pfft windoze
<philipballew> truepurple, no need for av on a linux pc
<truepurple> setting up dual booting
<truepurple> Please save it philip
<Error404NotFound> lol
<Error404NotFound> he just jealous we have computers that run good
<truepurple> the issue at hand is why its not seeing my DVD drive
<Error404NotFound> and hes stuck limping by with windoze
<truepurple> Hey, windows and my motherboard didn't have any trouble detecting my drive
<holstein> Error404NotFound: its just not appropriate for this particular channel
<Error404NotFound> what isnt
<holstein> truepurple: the DVD you made?
<holstein> Error404NotFound: it being the last few comments
<truepurple> I burned it, yes
<Error404NotFound> then its broke
<truepurple> No it works
<Error404NotFound> do other disks auto mount?
<holstein> truepurple: im still not clear on what you burned...
<truepurple> Why does it matter, it works on anything other then ubuntu which won't even see the drive itself
<Error404NotFound> sounds like a pebkac error
<holstein> truepurple: i feel like im missing some information
<truepurple> I mean even brasero sees it
<holstein> truepurple: did you burn the disc with buntu?
<truepurple> yes
<holstein> OK, so buntu does see the drive itself then?
<holstein> you dont see an empty icon like on the windows systems
<truepurple> but it can't find the disk/drive it itself burned to
<holstein> truepurple: it?
<truepurple> ubuntu
<holstein> it wont
<holstein> you can though
<holstein> for me, i put a disc in, and it mounts
<truepurple> That is not what is happening though
<holstein> Error404NotFound has suggested trying a different disk
<Error404NotFound> can you see drive in computer?
<philipballew> is it in /media
<truepurple> or if its mounting, its doing so somewhere invisible
<truepurple> No I don't see any drive
<holstein> truepurple: you wont see any drive
<holstein> you dont see a blank icon like on the windows systems
<holstein> its not like that
<Error404NotFound> i see my drives
<Error404NotFound> even without a disk in it
<truepurple> Yes, I should be able to too
<truepurple> but I dont
<truepurple> I dont see any listings that I can't account for
<Error404NotFound> home foldert
<truepurple> I see my usb flash drive, but not my DVD drive
<Error404NotFound> -t
<holstein> truepurple: can you get *any* disc to mount automatically?
<truepurple> my usb flash drive
<holstein> truepurple: any optical disc
<truepurple> And if its not mounting at all, how can ubuntu burn to it?
<Error404NotFound> sounds like hardware issue
<philipballew> is it possible the driver for the cd drive isnt there?
<Error404NotFound> shut off computer unplug optical drive boot ubuntu
<Error404NotFound> shut off again plug in again start ubuntu
<truepurple> eh, sounds like a hassle
<Error404NotFound> thats troubleshooting 101
<truepurple> I will try another dvd, a movie of mine
<holstein> truepurple: can you get *any* CD/DVD to mount automatically?
<Error404NotFound> whats terminal to check drivess
<Error404NotFound> like lspci
<M0hi> fdisk -l ?
<philipballew> it may be lsusb as well
<holstein> yeah, ^^ thats what i use
<holstein> sudo fdisk -l
<philipballew> depends on how the cdive is installed
<truepurple> I don't see that either
<holstein> truepurple: you dont see?
<truepurple> I don't see the movie dvd I installed
<truepurple> I mean put in
<Error404NotFound> like i said hardware
<Error404NotFound> try what i suggested
<holstein> truepurple: i say its a driver thing then
<philipballew> truepurple, open the terminal and tyoe what Error404NotFound  and paste here
<Error404NotFound> lol
<philipballew> or say post a link to http://pastebin.com/
<truepurple> That would explain why I can burn it, but not see it in nautilus?
<holstein> truepurple: who knows how you burned to it, but the burned disc is not working corretly, right?
<truepurple> philip, I am not getting any errors to put in pastebin
<Error404NotFound> truepurple:  hit places computer
<truepurple> other dvds arent showing either holstein
<Error404NotFound> whats in there
<truepurple> AH, there it is
<Error404NotFound> ...
<M0hi> Error404NotFound: do you know that this channel is logged?
<M0hi> publically?
<Error404NotFound> sure do
<Error404NotFound> and?
<M0hi> and do you know that this channel is only for talks related to help regarding Ubuntu and not the ebay and others?
<philipballew> truepurple, we have it! congratulations
<Error404NotFound> so
<truepurple> Ok, so why did I have to go through there to see it? Why doesnt it show regularly in nautilus?
<Error404NotFound> i mention a computer problem dude
<Error404NotFound> get over yourself
<truepurple> And why won't this DVD movie run or something?
<philipballew> M0hi, his ebay problem was a computer problem. thus a ubuntu problem
<M0hi> you have to use #ubuntu-beginners-team to talk about those non ubuntu related stuff
<philipballew> M0hi, he was on the right channel i believe. it was ubuntu releated i think
<Error404NotFound> if i go off topic you will know it...
<philipballew> right click and open with a the movie player you have
<philipballew> truepurple,
<holstein> Error404NotFound: actually, you are offtopic, and its easy to join the OT channel :)
<truepurple> philipballew: I did try that, first thing
<M0hi> holstein: (;
<truepurple> philipballew: I wouldn't have said anything without trying that first, I don't expect things like autorun from linux
<philipballew> truepurple, what exactly did you do
<truepurple> philipballew: Exactly as you said, I right clicked it and choose open
<truepurple> nothing happened
<philipballew> do you have a movie player installed?
<Error404NotFound> lol
<truepurple> I dont know, ubuntu doesnt come preinstalled with one?
<philipballew> it does
<truepurple> Yes I do, I watched some anime earlier from a file
<holstein> they'll be codecs you'll need to install probably
<philipballew> here ill find them
<M0hi> truepurple: check for updates to confirm whether there is some missong driver
<truepurple> Yeah but I didn't get any codec errors, I got nothing at all
<M0hi> missing*
<holstein> yeah, a kernel rev can really change things support-wise
<philipballew> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<truepurple> Also the drive just says "cd/dvd drive" it doesn't label itself like there is anything in it.
<philipballew> run this
<philipballew> sudo apt-get install libdvdread4
<M0hi> truepurple: have you tried with other DVDs?
<philipballew> and...
<philipballew> sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<truepurple> philipballew: What are those?
<philipballew> they install dvd codects
<Error404NotFound> i imagine codecs
<truepurple> I am pretty sure it is not a codec issue
<philipballew> click the link above to see where i copyed them from
<philipballew> youll still need them
<truepurple> If it were codec issue, Id get a error message or something
<Error404NotFound> yep i just installed them
<philipballew> not nessesserly
<holstein> truepurple: you dont get codecs with ubuntu, so it is quite likely
<truepurple> Anyway I installed codecs I think when I made it so I could run that avi file
<truepurple> I have run video files under this ubuntu
<philipballew> ava and dvd codecs are 2 different installs
<holstein> right, but what kinds...
<truepurple> but why could lack of codecs cause it to not see the drives content or interact with it at all?
<truepurple> when I tried to run the avi file before I had codecs for it, I got messages and stuff
<truepurple> This is like there is nothing there
<holstein> im not sure thats whats happening
<holstein> it might just be unlike what you are used to
<Error404NotFound> i still think its hardware
<Error404NotFound> if you put in a real dvd movie and it dont play
<truepurple> you mean driver?
<Error404NotFound> hardware
<Error404NotFound> i doubt its a driver
<truepurple> You think the dvd drive is bad?
<holstein> yeah, but from what i understand, it works fine in windows
<holstein> thats supports the driver theory
<truepurple> Well I actually havent managed to dual boot windows yet, still trying to figure out how to do it all right
<philipballew> then lspci should tell the model. you can google that and see if theres a bug
<truepurple> it gives me a headache
<philipballew> install windows first
<truepurple> More to it to do it right, especially how I want to do it
<truepurple> and how come I have to go to this computer thing to see the drive at all
<Error404NotFound> have to go to computer in windows to see drive...
<truepurple> and if the drive is bad for reading, could it still burn just fine?
<M0hi> truepurple: open terminal and typed lspci ?
<truepurple> done
<Error404NotFound> are you trying to read a burned disk?
<M0hi> can you pastebin the result?
<holstein> share it with us here http://paste.ubuntu.com/ truepurple
<truepurple> http://paste.ubuntu.com/643840/
<M0hi> sorry too much complicated words
 * M0hi scratches head
<philipballew> would lspci -vvv be better?
<truepurple> I don't think so, thats even longer
<holstein> maybe... i dont see what im looking for there
<holstein> truepurple: it wont hurt to paste it in
<philipballew> try lspci -vvv it shows even more deteal
<Justice> 125days connection uptime for a dlink router, that has to be a record no ?
<philipballew> also do lusb -vvv
<truepurple> http://paste.ubuntu.com/643842/
<M0hi> lsusb I beleive
<truepurple> yeah lusb didnt work
<philipballew> M0hi, your right lsusb -vvv
<philipballew> typo
<Error404NotFound> tru
<Error404NotFound> sudo fdisk -l
<Error404NotFound> erm thats partitions
<holstein> Justice: not bad :)
<truepurple> http://paste.ubuntu.com/643843/
<Justice> maybe I should contact Dlink so they can update their track on uptime since dlinks often dont have higher uptime than a week ^^
<Error404NotFound> ooh
<Error404NotFound> cat /var/log/dmesg | egrep '(CD|DVD)'
<M0hi> truepurple: dmesg | grep DVD
<truepurple> Nothing happened
<Error404NotFound> type what i said
<Error404NotFound> will list all optical drives
<Error404NotFound> and drivers
<truepurple> It did not
<truepurple> It just gave me a fresh prompt
<holstein> Error404NotFound: yeah, and it listed something on my system
<philipballew> mine to
<M0hi> then the driver is missing
<philipballew> it is indeed
<holstein> and i dont have an optical drive
<Justice> playing hide n seek :P
<truepurple> without a driver, I could still burn using that drive?
<M0hi> holstein: mouse
<Error404NotFound> http://pastebin.com/mxXve33n
<Error404NotFound> what it should look like ^
<truepurple> but did you type "cat /var/log/dmesg | egrep"?
<Error404NotFound> copy and paste it into terminal
<Error404NotFound> cat /var/log/dmesg | egrep '(CD|DVD)'
<truepurple> Usage: egrep [OPTION]... PATTERN [FILE]...
<truepurple> Try `egrep --help' for more information.
<Error404NotFound> this is what team viewer is for...
<truepurple> ?
<M0hi> truepurple: just try using grep
<M0hi> instead of egrep
<Error404NotFound> gives one complete access to a remote computer
<truepurple> "dmesg | grep DVD", you mean?
<truepurple> or just "grep"?
<philipballew> teamviewer is nice
<truepurple> eh, I don't want to welcome a bunch of strangers onto my PC anyway :p
<M0hi> dmesg | grep DVD and also cat /var/log/dmesg | grep '(CD|DVD)'
<truepurple> Plus I can tell you everyting I see just fine
<M0hi> truepurple: true
<M0hi> :)
<Error404NotFound> you still have control when someone is on your computer using teamviewer
<truepurple> I tried the former M0hi
<truepurple> "cat /var/log/dmesg | grep" doesn't work, same message
<M0hi> try the other one too and if it is not listing any, the go for a driver update. whats your DVD brand truepurple ?
<truepurple> Usage: grep [OPTION]... PATTERN [FILE]...
<truepurple> Try `grep --help' for more information.
<M0hi> truepurple: what version are you using?
<truepurple> 11.04
<truepurple> 64bit
<truepurple> Asus
<M0hi> hmmm! grep command
<M0hi> truepurple: when you updated the machine lastly?
<Error404NotFound> i dont see why that command doesnt work..
<Justice> Error404NotFound, noone can stop a rm /* command faster than i type it :P
<Error404NotFound> i got that command from a post from like 4 years ago..
<truepurple> M0hi: When did I? a few days ago
<Error404NotFound> big kernal updates from yesterday..
<M0hi> truepurple: you tried with other DVDs?
<Error404NotFound> thats what i said
<truepurple> I tried two movie dvds besides the one I burned
<Error404NotFound> a real dvd movie or music cd
<truepurple> Real movie DVDs, from official clam shell etc
<Justice> wait what issue you got?
<M0hi> is that working before? I mean before some days?
<M0hi> Justice: DVD not showing up
<Justice> i would check BIOS if its listed there.
<Error404NotFound> did he not say he seen the drive in computer?
<truepurple> Error404NotFound: I see the drive, but I can't use it
<Error404NotFound> do what i said then
<truepurple> It sits there like a dead icon or something
<Error404NotFound> shutdown unplug the drive
<truepurple> Not reflecting anything in it
<Justice> try to mount the dvd then
<Error404NotFound> startup
<Error404NotFound> shutdown and plug back in
<Error404NotFound> should reinstall driver
<Justice> btw do a dmesg | grep rom do anything ?
<truepurple> Error404NotFound:  Unplugging sata cable unnecessary?
<Error404NotFound> just power cable
<Justice> truepurple, the sata cable is not bent or anything close to 90c no?
<Justice> (90 degrees)
<Error404NotFound> try this truepurple
<Error404NotFound> wodim --devices
<Error404NotFound> should look like
<Error404NotFound> 0  dev='/dev/scd0'	rwrw-- : 'PIONEER' 'DVD-RW  DVRTS08'
<Justice> nice never knew that :P
<Justice> PIONEER, arrent those expensive?
<truepurple> Justice: right
<Justice> right what?
<truepurple> Justice: cables are fine, I put em in myself
<Error404NotFound> its actualy a slot drive laptop dvd for a laptop
<truepurple> Error404NotFound: 0  dev='/dev/scd0'	rwrw-- : 'ASUS' 'DRW-24B1ST   a'
<Error404NotFound> in my desktop
<truepurple> And asus is my DVD drive
<Error404NotFound> then ubuntu sees it
<truepurple> Not in the ways that count for using it, except for burning on it
<Justice> hm  0  dev='/dev/scd0'	rwrw-- : 'TSSTcorp' 'CDDVDW SH-S223L'
<truepurple> Are you still recommending I pull the power on my drive and stuff?
<Error404NotFound> i would
<Error404NotFound> try
<Error404NotFound> mount dev/scd0
<Error404NotFound> sorry
<Error404NotFound> mount /dev/scd0
<truepurple> It caused my DVD drive to spin up, but said "mount: can't find /dev/scd0 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"
<Error404NotFound> pull the power plug once
<Error404NotFound> and come back
<Error404NotFound> did you have a cd in it?
<M0hi> anyways, I ll say that the dvd driver is not proper maybe and will be advising to check the ASUS dvd driver for you particular brand.
<truepurple> I got a bunch of windows and stuff open, and if I left IRC id need to record all this chat, so I am not eager to do that
<Error404NotFound> mount /dev/cdrom
<truepurple> mount: can't find /dev/cdrom in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Error404NotFound> ...
<truepurple> and its a dvd drive (though it does play CDs like most all of them)
<truepurple> Does the fact that it sees it with that one command, that it sees it to burn on it, and that it sees the drive but not anything on it, mean anything for whether its drivers or whether the power should be pulled and replugged while rebooting?
<truepurple> I mean with process of elimination
<Error404NotFound> its either driver problem or compatibility with linux
<truepurple> But what about the fact that it burns disks?
<truepurple> And does so just fine
<Justice> maybe ubuntu is buthurt dunno
<Justice> but there should be something in dmesg though.
<Error404NotFound> maybe 2 diff drivers for it
<Error404NotFound> for burning and readin
<Error404NotFound> idk
<Justice> dont think so
<Justice> maybe a firmware issue on the drive though...
<Justice> would google the drive and check if someone else got the iffies.
<truepurple> You mean google to try to find a driver for this DVD drive?
<truepurple> for linux?
<Justice> no to check if other creatures on the planet earth got issues with it
<Error404NotFound> http://www.firmwarehq.com/download_1593-file_DRW-24B1ST_103.zip.html
<Error404NotFound> firmware for yer drive
<truepurple> Would a fireware update work under linux though
<truepurple> and do you really think firmware is the answer?
<Error404NotFound> i would imagine it would work, it gives an md5
<Error404NotFound> and it cant hurt..
<truepurple> But it seems to be written to run under windows
<Error404NotFound> didnt you say you dual boot?
<truepurple> And how do I check my firmware level?
<truepurple> I haven't set up dual boot yet
<Error404NotFound> i dont think you can
<Error404NotFound> but i doubt its the newest version
<Error404NotFound> just try unplugging it once
<truepurple> OK, but it will take some time to wrap up whats currently up
<Error404NotFound> like internet searches?
<truepurple> and irc chat info
<truepurple> OK I will try now
<Error404NotFound>  man i sure hope he dont unplug it without shutting it off..
<RH43G0> Hey guys
<LincMii2> Helo
<RH43G0> Does anyone know how to install an AV on UBUNTU? I seem to get it installed, and it works fine, untill after the first update... I think it might be region issues... I havn't tried reinstalling
<truepurple> ok that worked
<truepurple> Its seeing the dvd
<truepurple> but
<truepurple> Could not read DVD. This may be because the DVD is encrypted and a DVD decryption library is not installed.
<truepurple> What do I need to install again for that? What do I need to type or where do I need to go?
<RH43G0> Have you tried the package manager and look for decryption SW?
<truepurple> it found "Cryptonit",is that it
<truepurple> Cryptonit is a client side cryptographic tool which allows you to
<truepurple> encrypt/decrypt and sign/verify files with PKI (Public Key
<truepurple> Infrastructure) certificates.
<truepurple> I don't know what that means though
<RH43G0> You can try it...
<truepurple> It sounds like your guessing...
<truepurple> Error404NotFound
<truepurple> holstein:
<RH43G0> Wel, I was guessing
<RH43G0> If I were a pro user, I would not be in this room hey :) still on the experimental level, just like u m8
<truepurple> bioterror:
<truepurple> Anyone else here?
<truepurple>  th^^
<head_victim> truepurple: I assume you've looked at the DVD wiki for how to install the required software to play dvds? If not check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<truepurple> I am restarting, brb
<truepurple> head_victim: Is there a media player that has a true ratio setting and allows subtitles?
<head_victim> truepurple: vlc is the one that most people find just work and have everything in my experience.
<head_victim> I personally don't watch many DVDs on my computer. If that doesn't work give Xine a shot
<truepurple> Ok thanks
<head_victim> That link I gave before has some links to the different players - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<truepurple> You dont know if either have true ratio or allows subtitles?
<head_victim> I'm not sure what "true ratio" is
<truepurple> I mean where the picture isnt stretched one way or another
<head_victim> Ah that's usually configurable
<truepurple> Stretched, or squished or anything like that, but instead just put everything in the original aspect ratio for that video
<head_victim> Yeah it should be an option in most of the players
<truepurple> where?
<head_victim> Depends on the player, which one are you using?
<truepurple> I see a ratio setting, but it doesnt say anything about true ratio
<truepurple> one moment
<truepurple> Totem Movie Player 2.32.0
<truepurple> speaking of, it seems to have bugged up, how do i force close it?
<head_victim> in a terminal type "sudo killall -9 totem"
<head_victim> But that will kill all totem player instances
<truepurple> thats fine
<head_victim> http://sernaonubuntu.wikidot.com/totem has some shortcuts to help you with toem
<truepurple> Is there a graphical way to do it?
<head_victim> Using the close button should
<truepurple> you mean when you right click it in task bar?
<head_victim> Yep
<truepurple> doesnt work
<truepurple> another way?
<head_victim> Open up the system monitor and try to kill it with the task manager there
<head_victim> Otherwise just use the terminal command
<truepurple> that worked, thanks
<truepurple> totem seems really buggy
<head_victim> Not sure, I've never used it
<truepurple> codecs aren't attached to specific players, right?
<head_victim> Not generally.
<truepurple> When you have watched movies on your PC, what have you used?
<head_victim> VLC is what I find works ok
<truepurple> That is what you use?
<head_victim> Yep
<truepurple> with both totem and VLC I am having trouble with their menus
<truepurple> When the menu is in front of the movie, it goes behind the movie
<truepurple> and only flicker appears for a second
<truepurple> when drawn down
<truepurple> head_victim:
<head_victim> Sorry truepurple I'm not sure why that is
<truepurple> also, no sound with vlc
<truepurple> well thanks anyway
<bobweaver>  so I installed kde on my ubuntu 10.10 machine and like it. so much that I never use gnome and would like to get rid of it from the login menu is there a way to do this ?
<bioterror> !purekde | bobweaver
<ubot2> bobweaver: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<bioterror> asda sdasdasd
<bioterror> that's soooo outdated
<bioterror> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde take this
<bioterror> sorry, you had 10.190
<bioterror> 10.10
<bobweaver> thanks you guys I just dont want to loginto it anymore I have a bunch of programs and dont want to lose them but really like kde
<bioterror> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekdemaverick.php this is correct
<bobweaver> biotered that in a vbox and now I can not get to any desktop to load from the login menu
<bobweaver> effen mose pad
<bobweaver> effen mouse pad*
<bobweaver> !purekde will do it from the terminal
<ubot2> bobweaver: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bobweaver> it took me months to set it up this way and would like to just have it so at the login screen the only log in is kde not ubuntu desktop
<LincMii> Question: Is it possible to use msn's video chat on Ubuntu?
<bioterror> amsn supports webcams
<head_victim> bioterror: last I checked they kept changing the protocol so amsn couldn't use it on the msn network
<Sidewinder1> LincMii, Perhaps in "Wine", but it's rather doubtful.
<bioterror> head_victim, I would rather try than just say "last time I checked"
<bioterror> I'm not owning a webcam
<bioterror> so I cant try
<head_victim> bioterror: fair call, LincMii amsn was the client that was the better one around when I last checked, feel free to let us know if it still works :)
<LincMii> Thanks guys :)
<LincMii> Will give amsn a shot when I get the chance
<M0hi> bioterror: nice words ;)
<Dark_owl> i nedd help
<Dark_owl> i can connect my wifi well but can't browse internet
<schmo> hey yo
<s-fox> Hello.
<Sidewinder1> Good Afternoon. s-
<prety> I need help-
<charlie-tca> !help
<ubot2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<prety> m installing ubuntu 11.04 from cd-rom
<bioterror> press couple of times next and add some text into boxes ;)
<prety> but encountring initramfs error
<prety> sorry
<bioterror> what kind of error
<prety> inintramfs mount : mounting dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs failed : Input/Output error cannot mount dev/loop0(/cdrom/casper/filesysteem.squashfs) on //filesystem.squashfs
<bioterror> check md5sum of your iso file
<bioterror> and then burn the CD-ROM again
<prety> its correct
<prety> first i tried 10.08 than 11.04 each time the same problem
<bioterror> can your computer boot from USB?
<prety> i haven't tried yet
<bioterror> it can or it cant
<bioterror> you can check that from the BIOS
<bioterror> and if it can, make yourself a USB Pen Drive with unetbootin for example
<bioterror> !unetbootin | prety
<ubot2> prety: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<prety> is there something wrong with cd installation??
<charlie-tca> might be a bad download, even if it passes md5
<s-fox> Burn at lowest possible speed?
<s-fox> Use alternative iso?
<prety> i have tried it on other pc and it is working properly
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-07-15
 * antigravedad is away: Estoy ocupado
 * antigravedad is back (gone 00:17:48)
<LincMii> Hi, I have a quick question that's giving me some trouble. I'm trying to copy the directory  ~/media/vs_SharedFolder/FolderDirectory and paste it into /var/www/ but I'm having trouble with the cp syntax
<LincMii> cp -t /media/vs_SharedFolder/FolderDirectory /var/www/ is giving me "omitting directory '/var/www/'
<LincMii> I apologize. Seems I've been using the wrong option. -r recursive worked
<thewrath>  hey all
<stlsaint> thewrath: yo
<thewrath> hey stlsaint
<thewrath> how is Europe/Asia?
<bobweaver> any one up and have coffee I have a huge problem
<holstein> bobweaver: lol... thats no way to sell it ;)
<holstein> whats up?
<bobweaver> lol
<bobweaver> so I install 10.10 about 6months ago then install kde over the top of it
<holstein> kde? or kubuntu-desktop?
<bobweaver> now I want to remove the option at log in to use the session "ubuntu desktop "
<bobweaver> kubuntu-desktop
<holstein> OK
<holstein> you want to use KDM at login?
<bobweaver> yes
<bobweaver> so I tries to do this in vbox
<holstein> bobweaver: it *should* be as easy as removing ubunt8-desktop
<bobweaver> so I would not kill my host
<holstein> ubuntu-desktop*
<bobweaver> when I do a sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop it says that it can not find it
<holstein> bobweaver: maybe its not installed
<holstein> ?
<bobweaver> so tried to remove gdm
<holstein> bobweaver: one thing really quick... why?
<holstein> i mean, its all working well right?
<bobweaver> yes
<holstein> i think GDM loads faster than KDM
<bobweaver> but I just want kde
<holstein> you got KDE though, right?
<bobweaver> I never use gnome 2
<bobweaver> and evertime I sign into it I have to log out and back in
<bobweaver> can be a pain
<holstein> bobweaver: ?
<holstein> you can choose KDE at login
<holstein> the first login
<holstein> bobweaver: anyways... i would suggest switching to KDM
<bobweaver> so when I get to the login screen I can select ubuntu desktop edition or kde plasma
<holstein> sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<holstein> ^ try that
<bobweaver> I did that
<holstein> bobweaver: and?
<bobweaver> I dont even get the blue screen
<holstein> what about sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<bobweaver> when I installed kde it asked if I wanted kdm or gdm I choose kdm
<bobweaver> I will try that right now ^^^^
<bobweaver> brb
<bioterror> sudo apt-get purge gdm kdm
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install kdm
<bioterror> :)
<bioterror> those display managers are rather messed up
<bobweaver> ok so now when I reboot it brings me to the installer
<bioterror> no
<bobweaver> and it is a live cd ????
<bioterror> it will not
<bobweaver> no I am saying that is what is happening
<holstein> do you have a CD in the machine?
<bioterror> hey
<bioterror> bobweaver, you have now KDM?
<bioterror> I just read backlog
<bioterror> you have Kubuntu installed and you want to get rid of ubuntu
<bobweaver> looks like I have to install everything again inn vbox it is a backup of my system
<holstein> bobweaver: i would double check that you arent booting live media in vbox
<bobweaver> how do I do that ?
<bioterror> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekdemaverick.php
<holstein> im outta hear... bioterror is on the case though :)
<bioterror> that's how you get rid of Gnome
<bobweaver> bioterror, I tred that it crashed the system
<bioterror> how did it crash?
<bobweaver> it said that it could not find apackage then when I rebooted nothing
<bobweaver> I was booting from the livedvd in vbox
<bobweaver> w00ps
<bobweaver> looks like it worked YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<bobweaver> ok but it booted me into gnome2
<bobweaver> arghhh
<bobweaver> will try to reconfigure gdm and kdm
<bioterror> you can choose your session
<bioterror> from the Display Manager
<bobweaver> it booted from kdm I could not find it I am a n00b
<bobweaver> rebooting right now
<M0hi> bioterror: dont confuse peeps
<M0hi> :P
<bobweaver> It worked like you said it is booting in kde
<bobweaver> ok now how do I get the menu to be the same there is a lost and found folder that I would like to be the same as in gnome can I do this ?
<bobweaver> omg you guys thank you so much for the help
<bobweaver> I have been up for two days tring to get this to work
<bobweaver> pulling my hair out
<bioterror> yeah
<bioterror> np ;)
<bioterror> you're welcome
<bioterror> M0hi, dont you!
<bobweaver> I love ubuntu-beginners team
<bobweaver> you guys know anything about remastersys ?
<tenach> I'm sure someone does, bobweaver, if you're patient. :D
<bobweaver> I will be
<bobweaver> I have been up for two days hitting brick walls and I have learned to be real patient :)
<M0hi> :P no I am not bioterror
<M0hi> :P
<bioterror> making fruitsalad!
<bobweaver> maybe I should ask my question so after I clear out temp data and make a live dvd of my system I would like for kde to have the same menu that I made in gnome instead it just outs it all in a lost and found sub menu
<bobweaver> I choose to back up all data and it does good
<bobweaver> because I changed the menu in kde manually but after install of dvd (mysystem) it remembers my grub and asks where I want to boot from I do not want this I dont see a need for grub to do that
<bobweaver> and the is no kernel image forr the other partition so it does not boot at all
<bobweaver> which is a good thing
 * bobweaver is off to the other partition 
<bobweaver> back
<stelm0_> Is it possible to get full multitouch support on a macbook pro?
<bioterror> !macbook
<ubot2> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<s7nf> which tftp server should i use? Shouldn't be too complicated. tftp-hpa?
<s7nf> what is the "total" that you get when doing "ls -l" ?
<M0hi> s7nf: count of files I believe the hidden too
<M0hi> or sub-folders
<M0hi> man ls should display about that. Sorry I am not at my maching right now :[
<s7nf> M0hi,  I dont think it is the count of files or subfolders. Im following this guide for tftp http://www.davidsudjiman.info/2006/03/27/installing-and-setting-tftpd-in-ubuntu/ and this guy gets "total 4" while I get "total 0"
<s7nf> and we both have only one file
<M0hi> hmmm!
<s7nf> under man ls, the -l stands for owner
<M0hi> -l stands for list or owner?
<M0hi> s7nf: kindly open termainal and type man ls | grep 'total'
<M0hi> you can see the answer there
<M0hi> and that -l is to display different data. you can find them in man ls
<s7nf> M0hi, grep doesnt find anything
<M0hi> no way
<M0hi> it worked here
<M0hi> give total in quotes
<s7nf> i did, with and without
<s7nf> still nothing
<M0hi> man ls |grep 'total'
<M0hi> copy paste
<M0hi> or what is it returning? any error?
<s7nf> no, new line
<s7nf> just blank
<M0hi> argh!
<s7nf> strange, but don't bother too much with it
<M0hi> it came here as "total mentions about the count of blocks and also indirect blocks"
<M0hi> s7nf: no worries. its learning each days
<s7nf> hmm, could be bocks of data
<M0hi> yeah thats what it says :)
<bibabot> after autoupdating.. (linux-image-2.6.38-10-generic (2.6.38-10.46) .. my wifi doesn't work - where do i start?
<s-fox> Hello.
<Puck`> elou (:
<s-fox> o/
<stelm0> Is it possible to get ubuntu to properly support multitouch on my macbook's touchpad?
<coalwater> sorry stelm0  but i don't really have any idea, but u could try if the bot knows about it
<coalwater> !multitouch
<ubot2> Factoid 'multitouch' not found
<coalwater> nope :D
<coalwater> !touchpad
<ubot2> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<coalwater> there try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad#Enabling%20True%20Multitouch
<stelm0> thanks.
<stelm0> the way my touchpad currently works is just a step above useless, heh.
<stelm0> hmm actually this doesn't really help. I have two finger scrolling working already, but I want to be able to click + drag with two fingers.
<coalwater> well, i don't really know much about it, it's just what i found
<stelm0> Yeah I think I'm SOL, but at least I found how a workaround in the docs.
<stelm0> "To drag an item, double-tap but don't lift your finger after the second tap. Drag the item where you want it, then lift your finger to drop. You still need to use hardware buttons to right-click."
<stelm0> Funny how Apple's touchpad goes from awesome to frustrating when it doesn't have the proper software support.
<coalwater> that's the normal touchpad drag and drop
<stelm0> right, I'm used to being able to select by placing my thumb on the touchpad, then drag with my forefinger.
<stelm0> since apple's touchpad's don't have separate buttons
<s-fox> Hello.
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-07-16
<philipballew> how can i cut my terminal in half so i have 2 different sessions running in the same window?
<stlsaint> philipballew: if you use terminator you just right click and select how you want to split
<stlsaint> unless you are asking for something else.....
<philipballew> i have gnome now though
<stlsaint> terminator is a application
<stlsaint> philipballew: or if using terminal just hit the file tab and select new tab
<philipballew> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/images/ter/3.png like this
<philipballew> that is terminator i know
<stlsaint> philipballew: ok, so what is the problem?
<stlsaint> philipballew: i just stated that you can do it with terminator so.....
<philipballew> is that doable in  gnome terminal?
<philipballew> probably not
<stlsaint> philipballew: you need the application terminator
<philipballew> alright, ill look into it
<bobweaver> Any one know anything about Making a splash screen for kubuntu ?  I have tried downloading a a tar file  changing all the permissions then changing out the pictures and renaming the new pictures to what the old ones are then re-taring it still nothing
<stlsaint> bobweaver: might be best to try the kubuntu channel, i am not a kde user
<bobweaver> thanks stlsaint will do
<bodhizazen> bobweaver, the splash screens are built into the initrd
<bobweaver> Thanks bodhizazen I will look there
<bodhizazen> Easiest is to replace the original with the one you want, and then rebuild the initramfs
<bobweaver> how would one do that
<bodhizazen> You can extract the initrd, swap out the splash image, and re-compress the initrd
<bodhizazen> bobweaver, well, I personally do it by running the debian-live scripts =)
<bobweaver> lol
<bobweaver> I wish I was that smart one day though :)
<bodhizazen> Not sure exactly how to do it in Ubuntu, google search how to extract and then re-compress the initrd, it is just an archive, not too hard
<bodhizazen> The debian live scripts are the way to go, but, as with iptables, you sort of need to understand the basics first, then the live-build scripts automate the whole process
<bodhizazen> But if you do not understand the process, hard to make use of all the automation, lol
<bobweaver> sounds way cool
<bobweaver> what should I study first assembly ?
<bobweaver> bash
<bodhizazen> http://live.debian.net/manual/ro/html/live-manual.html
<bodhizazen> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/natty/man7/live-build.7.html
<bodhizazen> you will have to read the man pages, and understand what they are talking about, lol
<bodhizazen> bobweaver, start here: http://linuxcommand.org/
<bobweaver> bodhizazen, you are awesome thank you so much
<bobweaver> I have been watching the old cbt courses and there are helpful but old and for red hat
<bobweaver> well I got some reading to do thanks again
<bodhizazen> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man8/update-initramfs.8.html
<bodhizazen> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/oneiric/man5/initramfs.conf.5.html
<bodhizazen> Those tools will automate the process, but you will need to look at the configuration files
<bodhizazen> good luck bob =)
<bobweaver> thanks again bodhizazen Namaste
<philipballew> can someone help me compile software?
<coalwater> any 'bugs' person around here
<bobweaver> bodhizazen: I did it thank you so much for the links I could never had done this with out you YES !!!
<torzhan> Hi! (running 11.04). I set up the remote desktop function so I can access the machine from my phone. It works great, and I like the function that I get promted when someone tries to access the machine remotely. What I want to do however is to add an exception so that the machine recognizes the macID of my phone so I dont need to use the comp to allow access. I am brand new to Ubuntu and linux, so I really have no sense of wh
<torzhan> ere to begin even. Any pointers?
<ibuclaw> torzhan, what app are you using?
<torzhan> ibuclaw, on the phone i use mocha vnc lite
<torzhan> on the machine its the standard built in remote desktop
<ibuclaw> torzhan, ok, just trying it on my phone. =)
<torzhan> ibuclaw, Its good =) Abit laggy, cant handle the frames, but works great if you just switch songs etc
<ibuclaw> wicked. =)
<ibuclaw> hi from  mobile
<torzhan> hi from machine ;)
<ibuclaw> torzhan, in Desktop Sharing
<ibuclaw> look at security options
<ibuclaw> You have:
<ibuclaw> - You must confirm each access
<ibuclaw> - Require password
<ibuclaw> the safer option would be to require password and just store the credentials on phone.
<ibuclaw> though you could have neither checked - but that's not very secure in the slightest =))
<torzhan> Exactly
<torzhan> So what I want to do, is add an exception, or an IF rule to it
<torzhan> if"this macid" allow instant access. That way I could connect anytime to it, and still have the same security features if someone else is trying to log on
<ibuclaw> I don't think you can set this using the desktop sharing application itself
<ibuclaw> possibly have it as a firewall rule though
<torzhan> I think you just have to add it to the script that promts you
<torzhan> Should be pretty basic stuff
<bioterror> torzhan, if you use VNC just for playing music, try something console based like MOC or any MPD client with SSH
<torzhan> bioterror, I am REALLY new to this. MOC, MPD and SSH are new acronymns to me. But Ill give it a look
<bioterror> SSH = SecureShell
<bioterror> normal stuff for windows too
<bioterror> MOC is Music on Console, a text based music player supporting almost every music file format
<bioterror> that's what I use
<bioterror> MPD is a music player daemon
<bioterror> it's a library kind of thing which you can command remotely
<bioterror> many of my friends are MPD users
<bioterror> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secure_Shell
<bioterror> http://moc.daper.net/
<bioterror> http://mpd.wikia.com/wiki/Music_Player_Daemon_Wiki
<torzhan> Alright, right now I use Firefly(DAAP server) on my win desktop and just connect to it via Banshee from this machine
<torzhan> MPD works with iPhone?
<bioterror> at least 3 clients for iPhone
<bioterror> http://code.google.com/p/impdclient/
<torzhan> bioterror, can you run MOC on win7 tho?
<bioterror> torzhan, probably with Cygwin :G
<torzhan> bioterror, that's embedded right?
<torzhan> bioterror, I dont think that will work with my current network setup. Ill get a media server later running ubuntu, by then it will most likely work great with MOC. But I dont think its the solution right now
<bioterror> torzhan, as you wish ;)
<torzhan> Thanks tho :)
<bioterror> XBMC can be used with web browser
<torzhan> looks nice, gonna check it out
<bioterror> seems like there's some iPhone/iPod remote clients too
<torzhan> Yeah I just checked, theres alot, and they look great
<torzhan> We might have a winner, gonna try to set this up
<bioterror> yeah, I use XBMC on my HTPC
<torzhan> Is the server function built in the program?
<bioterror> yes
<torzhan> :)
<torzhan> anyone know how to enable multiverse and multiverse repositories in ubuntu 11.04?
<bioterror> from synaptics for example
<bioterror> settings -> repositories ->
<bioterror> and when you are there, enable partner too ;)
<torzhan> Mate, < REALLY new :) synaptics?
<torzhan> Package manager?
<bioterror> yes
<torzhan> Win!
<bioterror> I am really worse in helping with regular ubuntu ;)
<torzhan> Well its hard to help in text :) since got no idea of my previous exp, but from now on, assume I just learned to press the power button ;)
<torzhan> Hm, getting a 404 error when trying to get the xbmc launchpad
<bioterror> http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=HOW-TO_install_XBMC_for_Linux_on_Ubuntu,_a_Step-by-Step_Guide
<torzhan> I am following the guide
<torzhan> But it says it cant locate the standalone and the launchpad
<bioterror> ha
<bioterror> that's becouse there's only for 10.10 and below
<torzhan> hah
<torzhan> Great
<bioterror> but wanst you going to use it windows 7?
<bioterror> where is your music and stuff?
<bioterror> I understood it like that
<torzhan> The server is going to be on my win7 machine
<torzhan> THats where I got all the media
<torzhan> Ive got it working already through firefly and banshee
<Abhijit> hi
<kristian-guest> hi all
<holstein> kristian-guest: hey! :)
<kristian-guest> trying to put Lubuntu on usb, using unetbooting and win
<kristian-guest> I get "errors found in 1 files" again and again
<holstein> in what step?
<holstein> did you confirm the md5 of the downloaded iso?
<holstein> i usually format the stick before each unet attempt
<kristian-guest> yes, it was correct
<holstein> kristian-guest: is it lubuntu 11.10 ?
<holstein> maybe drop back to the latest alpha
<kristian-guest> no, 11.04
<holstein> kristian-guest: you could try the ubuntu tool, but you'd have to be in ubuntu
<holstein> maybe see if you have the latest unet for windows
<kristian-guest> I do, installed it 5 mins ago
<holstein> if the iso is good, then its windows or unet it seems
<holstein> maybe step down to an older version of unet
<kristian-guest> this is not a bug
<kristian-guest> ?
<holstein> kristian-guest: seems like it, but is it a linux lubuntu bug?
<holstein> thats the question
<holstein> kristian-guest: i would try http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<holstein> i think its safe to assume the lubuntu 11.04 iso is good
<holstein> and if you properly confirm you have the iso DL'd with no errors
<kristian-guest> I did
<kristian-guest> hmm
<kristian-guest> pendrivelinux.com is down
<holstein> kristian-guest: you did what?
<kristian-guest> check the DL
<holstein> OH... yeah
<Unit193> www.linuxliveusb.com/en/download Will check the ISO and make a boot USB
<holstein> Unit193: that iso is *not* hybrid right?
<holstein> its the 11.10 ones that you can dd i believe
<Unit193> holstein: That is just a windows tool, not an ISO download
<holstein> Unit193: right... i was just wondering if you knew off the top of your head when the iso's went hybrid
<holstein> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-11-10-Will-Be-Distributed-As-Hybrid-CD-USB-images-206765.shtml
<kristian-guest> Unit193: I was thinking of that too
<holstein> yeah, 11.04 iso are not
<holstein> what im proposing is that the iso is downloaded and checked and proper, so any errors would be with the tool
<kristian-guest> should I "hide created files on key" ?!
<holstein> i would be using it for that, and then wiping it, so i wouldnt, but if you plan on using it as a live stick for long term, and other data, that might not be a bad idea
<kristian-guest> I'm trying again
<kristian-guest> I get a lot of "no such file or directory" on the translations
<holstein> kristian-guest: when?
<holstein> making the stick?
<kristian-guest> during the integrity check
<holstein> did it pass?
<kristian-guest> still working
<kristian-guest> I guess error reports are made instantly
<kristian-guest> now it says 117 files
<kristian-guest> wt*`?
<[styx]> this may not be the right channel but ill ask anyway
<[styx]> when ever i try to git clon something my whole system freezes
<[styx]> and im forced to reatart
<[styx]> any help?
<coalwater> was it working before, or since u started it's like this ?
<[styx]> i dont clone that often
<[styx]> but last week it worked
<coalwater> i don't know really, i haven't tried git before, but i suppose it's like bzr and every thing
<coalwater> maybe it's the firewall?
<coalwater> i can't tell u to test cause ull probably have to restart if it's not
<[styx]> lol
<[styx]> ok
<[styx]> ill search around more
<coalwater> u sure it freezes u even can't switch to tty1 and kill it ?
<[styx]> i cant don anything except move my mouse
<[styx]> no click or no alt + f2
<holstein> how about control+alt+F2 ?
<coalwater> lol, if he tries it he wont be able to come back, u come back by ctrl alt f8 btw, or f7
<holstein> coalwater: good point ;)
<coalwater> i think u killed him
<coalwater> :D
<holstein> :/
<coalwater> hope he can figure it out
<coalwater> i think we'll see a ping timeout sometime soon
<[styx]> lol
<[styx]> even if i did need a reboot
<[styx]> i wouldnt leave
<[styx]> because i have a bouncer
<holstein> [styx]: are you able to get to tty ?
<coalwater> hey pedro3005 :D hi
<pedro3005> hi
<[styx]> i havent tried yet
<[styx]> i dont feel like rebooting
<holstein> like coalwater suggests, try going to tty when the system is hanging and kill whatever it is
<holstein> [styx]: for me, control+alt+f7 is how i get back to the current graphical display
<holstein> should be F7 to F8
<coalwater> i think u should try sudo ufw disable , cause if u made the firewall deny outgiung it might be why it hangs
<holstein> if you have a router firewall, it would be cool to try that as a test at home without any worry
<[styx]> kk
<[styx]> here goes nothin
<[styx]> i have to elave anyway so its all good lol
<[styx]> yay i don freeze but get an error lol
<coalwater> what error
<coalwater> 'here goes nothing' lol
<[styx]> fatal: destination path 'emerald' already exists and is not an empty directory.
<[styx]> just need to remove the directory
<[styx]> im cloning emerald from git
<holstein> hmmm... not sure about that
<holstein> the few things ive used from git were not already on the system
<holstein> and i remember trying to specifically *not* install them system-wide
<holstein> i would probably RTFM a bit more before rm /whatever/emerald and hitting the button
<[styx]> well ill figure this out later
<[styx]> i have to go
<holstein> OR, at least have a backup of it, and know how to recover
<[styx]> all the things i do to get emerald on unity lol
<[styx]> 11.04*
<[styx]> thnkas for the help guys
<coalwater> dont forget to re enable ur firewall
<coalwater> sudo ufw enable
<[styx]> yeah i did
<coalwater> ok, just making sure
<kristian-aalborg> back home... phew, that was an embarrasment :(
<kristian-aalborg> I feel guilty about all of linuxdom when stuff like that happens
 * IAmNotThatGuy blinks
<kristian-aalborg> IAmNotThatGuy, dunno if you witnessed the Birth of Fail earlier on... getting a netbook to boot from USB
<IAmNotThatGuy> ah... thanks for explaining :)
<kristian-aalborg> I feel bad even talking about it
<kristian-aalborg> holstein, what was it you said about new boot stuff?
<kristian-aalborg> and, sorry for being a bit absent before, I had a lot of things to tend to
<IAmNotThatGuy> kristian-aalborg, real life really acts strange sometime. let me read the logs now and try to help you if I can
<kristian-aalborg> IAmNotThatGuy, I am no longer at the faulty situation
<IAmNotThatGuy> ah okies
<kristian-aalborg> the person and I are going to try and get our hands on an usb/cd device and try from there
<IAmNotThatGuy> Okay I am heading to beds. its 2:20 AM
<IAmNotThatGuy> night all
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: the newer iso's are hybrid
<holstein> from here on in AFAIK
<holstein> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-11-10-Will-Be-Distributed-As-Hybrid-CD-USB-images-206765.shtml
<coalwater> hybrid means?
<bioterror> damn it took long
<bioterror> now we can just dd if=ubuntu-11.10.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=1M
<holstein> yeah, its a good thing
<holstein> no more unet or whatever manditory
<kristian-aalborg> hard to dd on win boxen
<kristian-aalborg> I like unetbootin
<bioterror> I like dd
<kristian-aalborg> so do I... I like a lot of software ;)
<holstein> http://uranus.chrysocome.net/linux/rawwrite/
<kristian-aalborg> I think they should go hand in hand... so that you can dd if you want and use a gui if you want
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: thats where we are
<kristian-aalborg> sweet
<bioterror> you can just move the files
<holstein> you can use unet still if you want
<bioterror> there's no need for unet :D
<holstein> you can also bit copy with something other than dd
<bioterror> and half of the unetbootin's have not even worked :D
<kristian-aalborg> however, id did not work... tried three times... finally settled for that other app, as it made a "more correct" looking boot
<holstein> id didnt work?
<kristian-aalborg> holstein, 3x unetbootin and 1x the other app... no workie
<kristian-aalborg> to make things worse, I've hyped Linux to this person for years :/
<bioterror> try another distribution
<bioterror> or plain debian
<bioterror> or what ever
<bioterror> :D
<kristian-aalborg> bioterror, Lubuntu is really made-to-order for this situation
<kristian-aalborg> or whatever the term is... it's the perfect thing to use
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: peppermintOS is lubuntu based
<kristian-aalborg> holstein, yes, that sounds like a neat little distro also... I just happen to know my way around Lubuntu enough to offer good support
<kristian-aalborg> so, this is weird... my *browser* dies periodically, but internet connection seems fine
<kristian-aalborg> browser is chromium
<holstein> maybe try another browser to be sure
<holstein> id probably look at a PPA like https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/stable
<kristian-aalborg> yeah, I'm going to fire up the fox the next time it happens ;)
<holstein> im running 12.0.742.112 (90304) Ubuntu 10.04
<kristian-aalborg> ok, so connection seems to get very bad instead of actually dying... I guess "less demanding stuff" like irc is still cool, though
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-07-17
<aznraver2k> Hi Everyone, I'm having trouble hibernating my Ubuntu 10.04 LTS x64 machine. It will either restart or shutdown but completely forget the state. If I try to suspend, it will just restart and forget the state. Does anyone know a fix or perhaps point me to logs where I can diagnois the problem? Thanks.
<stlsaint> aznraver2k: quick response, try checking launchpad for bugs with this issue, i do not run 64 bit myself
<philipballew> can somebody help with building a deb? oe is there a better channel for that?
<ashams> philipballew: join motu #ubuntu-motu , the packaging guide might help http://ubuntuone.com/p/9ic
<stlsaint> philipballew: poke
<stlsaint> philipballew: what are you trying to package?
<stlsaint> aw poor guy i wanted to help him
<BigPalabra> Hi
<stlsaint> BigPalabra: hello
<BigPalabra> I have gedit installed but I everytime I try to use it to edit GRUB the changes cannot be saved ?? What can I do ??
<stlsaint> BigPalabra: what version of grub are you using?
<BigPalabra> 2
<stlsaint> what file are you trying to edit?
<stlsaint> BigPalabra: ^^
<BigPalabra> stlsaint: just a sec plz :-)
<BigPalabra> stlsaint: etc/default/grub
<BigPalabra> anyone ?
<stlsaint> BigPalabra: are you tryign to edit from the terminal?
<stlsaint> BigPalabra: if you are then use gksudo command
<stlsaint> BigPalabra: gksudo gedit grub
<stlsaint> or better yet: gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<stlsaint> dont forget to run: update-grub
<stlsaint> after you edit that file
<stlsaint> BigPalabra: ^^^^
<BigPalabra> THX a lot
<stlsaint> BigPalabra: no prob
<stlsaint> man i hope philibalew knows that package is about 6 years old
<kristian-aalborg> hi ppl
<kristian-aalborg> to sum up... dd should *always* be cool for ubuntu ISO's?
<kristian-aalborg> when putting them on an usb pen, that is
<stlsaint> kristian-aalborg: i have never used destroy data to put a iso on a usb :D
<kristian-aalborg> stlsaint, hurm
<kristian-aalborg> it's the "de facto linux method", I think
<stlsaint> kristian-aalborg: no the heck it isnt (not for me at least)
<stlsaint> its handy if you have no way to install say unetbootin but other than that i use dd for drive management
<kristian-aalborg> good for that also
<kristian-aalborg> I believe Debian works the best with dd, that's why I'm asking
<kristian-aalborg> but yes, I find unetbootin more user friendly
<stlsaint> kristian-aalborg: meh, to each his own, the beauty of linux...options
<kristian-aalborg> the beauty and the beast, more like it... there's a lack of uniformity now and then, this being one of those occasions
<stlsaint> aye, but uniformity is a big downfall for M$ as we see ;)
<kristian-aalborg> two-edged sword...
<kristian-aalborg> some of the *nix inconsistencies are lame, though... I don't see why everything can't be in the same /dev/ locations in all distros, for instance
<akshatj> stlsaint, why you use M$?
 * akshatj is a little high on caffeine
<coalwater> about the language keyboard icons on the top panel, mine somehow got bad and they show a red cross icon that it's not available, how can i reinstall the logo or something
<coalwater> the logo that specify the language you're typing in
<geirha> Here it just shows the first three letters
<stlsaint> yo folks
<Abhijit> hi
<stlsaint> Abhijit: sup
<Abhijit> stlsaint, fine! :-)
<IAmNotThatGuy> ah stlsaint is here!!!
<mi6ail1234> Hello,I've made a mistake and i remove sound manager from taskbar...how to add it again?
<Error404NotFound> right click on panel
<Error404NotFound> hit add to panel
<Error404NotFound> indicator applet complete has it all
<kristian-aalborg> how do y'all read .doc files?
<kristian-aalborg> I just opened one in Google Docs... it's okay-ish, but is there something that's closer to 100%?
<nlsthzn> LiobreOffice
<nlsthzn> *LibreOffice
<kristian-aalborg> nlsthzn, better than OO?
<nlsthzn> Same at the moment... just mentioned Libre as that is the one now shipping with Ubuntu :)
<nlsthzn> kristian-aalborg: ^
<kristian-aalborg> ok
<kristian-aalborg> I'm not sure if I fell like installing that piece of bloat
<kristian-aalborg> but thanks
<nlsthzn> kristian-aalborg: define bloat?
<kristian-aalborg> 300 megs?
<nlsthzn> Well to open the docs I assume you only need the writer and not the full suite
<Unit193> OpenOffice didn't have the Go-OO features and LibreOffice has done some updates/added some import filters (it can read more files) I think it has done some speed changes
<stlsaint> philipballew: poke
<philipballew> stlsaint, poke!
<stlsaint> philipballew: are you aware that that app you wanted turned into a .deb hasnt been touched in over 4 years?
<stlsaint> philipballew: carnival
<philipballew> i am, its the newest one, i might just write my own gui
<stlsaint> philipballew: that would be better, if you have any packaging questions i might be able to assist as i am packaging a few apps now
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-07-09
<john-auggie> So, I can't get updates because I keep getting this message: 'E:Malformed line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google.list (dist)'
<john-auggie> what to do?
<coolbhavi> john-auggie, paste your sources.list in a pastebin pls
<IlikeMoose> im just getting used to ubuntu i had installed debian but the solution to getting my network adapter to work was more difficult than installing ubuntu
<IlikeMoose> i'm having a problem with my cd-rom drive however i was hoping someone in here could help
<Krytarik> john-auggie, Or just paste the first line, "line 1", of the mentioned file "/etc/apt/sources.list.d/google.list" here.
<Krytarik> IlikeMoose, obviously, you'd need to tell what exactly an issue you have with your CD drive.
<IlikeMoose> what should i do if ubuntu either temporarily reads an audio disc but won't play it in rhythmbox sometimes it spins up the disc and won't spindown or eject the cd
<IlikeMoose> i installed ubuntu just fine using this drive however
<IlikeMoose> it just seems to not like my breakbeats :)
<john-auggie> deb http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/stable_main
<IlikeMoose> also can someone recommend any good ubuntu books that i can pick up from amazon?
<john-auggie> So, I can't get updates because I keep getting this message: 'E:Malformed line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google.list (dist)' and line 1 is: deb http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/stable_main
<john-auggie> help?
<Krytarik> john-auggie, you may not have got my previous message, dropped connection on my side: edit that file with "gksudo FILENAME", remove the underline between "stable" and "main", save it, and update via "sudo apt-get update", or whatever package manager you want to use.
<john-auggie> thanks!
<IlikeMoose> what should i do if ubuntu either temporarily reads an audio disc but won't play it in rhythmbox sometimes it spins up the disc and won't spindown or eject the cd
<Krytarik> IlikeMoose, did you get my previously sent message?: does the same -CDs- work with other OS'es then? As for your other question, their are lots of free resources and downloadable books (PDFs or HTML) available at the internet - you want some tips there?
<Krytarik> *on the internet
<IlikeMoose> didn't get the last message, the cd works in other pc's in windows but i can't check other os's on this pc since it's only running ubuntu. also, i'd rather have books in hand but if all the books out there suck then i'll take down the net resources.
<IlikeMoose> also what's a good terminal application to install, it seems they left out a terminal app in the desktop installation
<Krytarik> IlikeMoose, it seems like it's a hardware issue with you CD drive. For printed books about Ubuntu, I'd just browse Amazon and focus in top sellers, that's usually a good idea.
<IlikeMoose> as to my first question, i know the cd's are good 100%
<IlikeMoose> the only thing that bothers me with it being a hardware issue Krytarik is that it's the same drive i used to do the install and it was flawless
<IlikeMoose> not a single glitch on the install
<Krytarik> Different CDs, that is. ;-)
<IlikeMoose> ok well one last question.... i know terminal (gnome-terminal) is installed but i can't seem to find it in the gui to access it any suggestions??
<IlikeMoose> i'm trying to search the file system for terminal
<Krytarik> IlikeMoose, sorry, missed to answer that question, what session are you using, the default Ubuntu session, i.e. Unity or something else?
<IlikeMoose> default ubuntu session i guess....
<Krytarik> Hit the the Dash button, with the Ubuntu logo, and type "term", then you'd see it already.
<IlikeMoose> i'll be damned
<IlikeMoose> thanks :)
<Krytarik> LOL :D, NP
<IlikeMoose> i have a kindle...where are these pdf's you mentioned Krytarik ?
<Krytarik> Give me a sec.
<Krytarik> For example, here, also available in multiple languages: http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<IlikeMoose> i need offline stuff Krytarik , i tend to tinker with operating systems to the point sometimes of knocking myself offline, scrambling the kernel and worse
<IlikeMoose> but this is a good start :)
<Krytarik> IlikeMoose, you've seen that you can download that!?
<IlikeMoose> yaya i'm reading it now, thats why i said it's a good start
<IlikeMoose> :)
<Krytarik> Oki doki. :-)
<Krytarik> There are surely many other good ones, but right now, I've nothing else at hand. :-)
<IlikeMoose> this is a good start i'll cross-reference it with the table of contents in the books on amazon and see what's missing that i need to learn about
<Krytarik> Ok, IlikeMoose. :-)
<Krytarik> IlikeMoose, concerning the command line, you should fine some downloadable PDF in this wiki: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommandLineResources
<IlikeMoose> nice
<SvGeiger> hey i want to join the beginners-dev group, but don't know to who I have to talk to
<Nuclear-muffin27> I lost a file how do i find it?
<aeoril-mob> What os?
<Nuclear-muffin27> ubuntu 12.04
<Nuclear-muffin27> ...
<aeoril-mob> find directory -name 'filename'
<Nuclear-muffin27> How do i find the directory if its missing...
<aeoril-mob> It will recursively search everything under directory and you can use * and?
<aeoril-mob> Trash bin?
<Nuclear-muffin27> Not in trash bin i checked
<aeoril-mob> Do you think you deleted it or moved it?
<Nuclear-muffin27> well it disapeared either after i renamed it or tryed to copy it
<Nuclear-muffin27> not sure wich
<Akash_> What is GTK?
<Akash_> I tried searching it up in Google
<Nuclear-muffin27> GTK?
<Akash_> Yeah
<Nuclear-muffin27> I have no idea what gtk it
<Akash_> lol
<Akash_> Thanks anyways
<aeoril-mob> Try to search as indicated above with name the new or old name from a directory above where it might be
<Nuclear-muffin27> oh my gosh
<Nuclear-muffin27> found it
<Nuclear-muffin27> thanks
<Nuclear-muffin27> lol
<Nuclear-muffin27> after moving aperently its still hidden
<aeoril-mob> Great!
<Nuclear-muffin27> that was prob it was hidden
<Nuclear-muffin27> thank you
<aeoril-mob> Np
<Nuclear-muffin27> also where can i learn bash?
<Akash_> Yeah, I wanna learn BASH too
<Nuclear-muffin27> ok
<aeoril-mob> Google bash tutorial or something
<Nuclear-muffin27> when i had windows xp i did alot of dos and a little html
<Nuclear-muffin27> thx
<Nuclear-muffin27> ill look it up
<aeoril-mob> There are tons
<Nuclear-muffin27> thank you bye
<aeoril-mob> Bye!
<ubuntu86643> Hi there, I'm new to ubuntu and would like to add debian packages to ubuntu 12.10 ... I have the lauchpad file but cannot find the debian package .... how do i install on my system , sorry in advance (n00b)
<raubvogel> ubuntu86643: I really do not know how to use the launchpad thingie, but a lot of times I just google package name and ubuntu and find info on said package.
<raubvogel> or aptitude search package-name
<ubuntu86643> raubvogel: thanx ..
<raubvogel> The reason I do the google thingie is because many times I want to see which files are in the said package
<raubvogel> and which repository it belongs to
<ubuntu86643> raubvogel: Can you take me through the process to install INKSCAPE as I am unable to do it successfully, please.#
<raubvogel> ubuntu86643: How did you try to install it?
<ubuntu86643> apt-get install inkscape .... didn't work , thenm i found a package for debian, I couldn't compile it, then i tried to add a software source, and it didn't let me ... so i dunno, i really am hopeless.
<raubvogel> You did type "sudo apt-get install inkscape" right?
<ubuntu86643> i'll try it...
<raubvogel> Could you pastebin the error message?
<ubuntu86643> but im probably not permissions or something ...hang-on ...
<raubvogel> That would do it
<ubuntu86643> i think i have it .. wait a second ...
<ubuntu86643> i cant find it when i look for it in the ubuntu search software panel ....
<ubuntu86643> how do i do pastebin ??
<raubvogel> go to www.pastebin.com or www.pastie.org
<raubvogel> Paste everything from the time you typed apt-get install to when it gets back to the prompt
<ubuntu86643> http://pastebin.com/hWDYH51g i think ...
<raubvogel> Yeah
<Sidewinder1> ubuntu86643, I believe that Inkscape is in the standard repositories; have you tried in Synaptic? It's (Synaptic) no longer installed by default, but I have always found it superior to Software Center..
<ubuntu86643> how do i do that , please ??
<Sidewinder1> Just my opinion.
<raubvogel> ubuntu86643: 12.04?
<ubuntu86643> 12.10
<Sidewinder1> Go to Software Center; install Synaptic Package Manager. Then, in Synaptic, search/install Inkscape,..
<ubuntu86643> its installing the Synaptic Package Manager
<Sidewinder1> 12.10 Isn't even released yet and is not supported here, really. Perhaps try the #ubuntu+1 channel.
<raubvogel> According to http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/inkscape, it is inthe main distro
<ubuntu86643> sorry 12.04 then.
<Sidewinder1> ubuntu86643, Then, for 12.04, my instructions above should work.
<raubvogel> Sidewinder1: it still is in main. Dunno why he is not seeing it. Can he do apt-get upgrade or something like that?
<raubvogel> Sidewinder1: yeah, unfortunately I do not use synaptic/software center much
<Sidewinder1> raubvogel, Yes, apt-get should work as well.
<raubvogel> Since it is in main, only thing I can think of is he needs to update the package list or something
<ubuntu86643> ok Synaptic Package Manager... is installing inkscape ... but i really wanted to use apt-get .. hang-on some-it' is happening ....
<raubvogel> apt-get is nicer if you are always in command line; which is where I am most of the time
<ubuntu86643> i have inkscape .. thankyou ... everyone ....
<ubuntu86643> ?me slides raubvogel and Sidewinder1 a cold beer !
 * ubuntu86643 slides raubvogel and Sidewinder1 a cold beer !
<Sidewinder1> My pleasure; I'm glad to've helped. :0
 * Sidewinder1 Guzzles the beer.
<ubuntu86643> is there a magical place where i get to see all the cool ubuntu packages that can be installed for a noobie ???
<raubvogel> ubuntu86643: soon *you* will be helping someone! Be afraid!
<raubvogel> synaptic should show the list.
<ubuntu86643> ok thank-you.
<Sidewinder1> Just select "All", in Synaptic; probably about 35,000 of 'em..
<Sidewinder1> That oughta' keep 'im busy.
<ubuntu86643> it is ... im on the documentation .. which should last a couple of hours ...
<ubuntu86643> I esp. like the debian administrators handbook ... i have downloaded it ... but cant find it on my system ...
<ubuntu86643> Sidewinder1: How do i do this ??
<ubuntu86643> BRBack ... coffee required ...
<ubuntu86643> raubvogel: You see my question ??
<raju> duanedesign,  how to clear the python shell ?
<duanedesign> raju: hmm, good question
<raju> tried clear() , but its wrong
<duanedesign> raju: import os
<duanedesign> os.system('clear')
<raju> duanedesign,  done :D , thank you
<raju> coolbhavi,  yo busy man
<raubvogel> ubuntu86643: which question? Sidewinder1 gave you a possible answer for how to get a list of programs you can get for ubuntu
<ubuntu86643> it was for the debian administrators handbook .. but i cant find it once it has downloaded using "synaptic"  .... not sure.
<raubvogel> How did you download it?
<raubvogel> synaptic?
<ubuntu86643> it was in the synaptic under "documentation"
<raubvogel> Do you know how the file itself is called?
<ubuntu86643> no .. just debian administrators handbook
<ubuntu86643> .pdf
<ubuntu86643> can i find it using terminal ??
<raubvogel> ubuntu86643: See if you have a directory called /usr/share/doc/debian-handbook
<ubuntu86643> raubvogel: no .. its not there ... just debian files   .... no luck :(
<bodhi_zazen> duanedesign: poke
<bodhi_zazen> you get my PM on the forums ?
<nlsthzn> o/ all you crazy people
<Unit193> Howdy, how can we help?
<nlsthzn> My computer is struggling with deb files... keeps trying to search the internet for an app that can run it?!
<nlsthzn> I know it is powerfull enough... it has an i7
<nlsthzn> How are you doing Unit193?
<nlsthzn> How are you doing Unit193 ?
<Unit193> Burnt.  As in when you double click?  What program searches anywho?
<nlsthzn> Yup... Could it be because I am using 64-bit?
<nlsthzn> Burnt? Sun?
<Unit193> Wouldn't think so, try doing a dpkg-reconfigure on gdebi(-gkt) if you have that installed, that should be handleing it.  Yes, was outside all day yesterday.
<nlsthzn> :/ I would have thought this wouldn't be needed with the Ultimate edition :(
<Unit193> Ultimate edition isn't exactly Ubuntu, and who knows what they put.
<nlsthzn> Ubuntu? Oh... this isn't #windows-beginners... my bad
<nlsthzn> Unit193 seems to be sleepy today
<Unit193> I was thinking http://ultimateedition.info :P
<Unit193> Well, you *can* open it with 7zip. :P
<nlsthzn> I know :) - Waiting for the latest Gaming edition of that one :)
<nlsthzn> 7-zip will open a deb file... awesome
<nlsthzn> I didn't know that
<Unit193> You didn't indicate it was windows, I was assuming Ubuntu/Unity. :P
<nlsthzn> I know... I was just messing with you...
<nlsthzn> but I got to go... get some after sun lotion and stay cool Unit193
<Unit193> Heh, have a nice one.
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-07-10
<IlikeMoose> can someone help me with this? Error ejecting: eject exited with exit code 1: eject: unable to eject, last error: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<IlikeMoose> mike@hackbox:~$ eject -rv
<IlikeMoose> eject: using default device `cdrom'
<IlikeMoose> eject: device name is `cdrom'
<IlikeMoose> eject: expanded name is `/dev/cdrom'
<IlikeMoose> eject: `/dev/cdrom' is a link to `/dev/sr0'
<IlikeMoose> eject: `/dev/sr0' is not mounted
<IlikeMoose> eject: `/dev/sr0' is not a mount point
<IlikeMoose> eject: `/dev/sr0' is not a multipartition device
<IlikeMoose> eject: trying to eject `/dev/sr0' using CD-ROM eject command
<IlikeMoose> eject: CD-ROM eject command failed
<IlikeMoose> eject: unable to eject, last error: Input/output error
<asta> hi
<TekMason> hi guys.  Have installed 12.04 server and I am struggling with cmd line only :(
<TekMason> how do I find out what groups a specific user is a member of?
<Unit193> `groups`  and you may want to see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal ?
<TekMason> thx
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-07-11
<jk1103> hello?
<jk1103> hello?
<krytarik> \o/ all. :-)
<krytarik> Damn it, wrong channel. :P
<Unit193> Well howdy.
<krytarik> Hehe, here is no conversation otherwise anyway, so... :P
<Chaazaq> Looking to host my own website what steps should I take to begin this
<aeoril> On ubuntu?
<Chaazaq> yes
<aeoril> vpn is probably the best way
<aeoril> sorry, not vpn
<aeoril> vps
<aeoril> http://www.linode.com/
<aeoril> http://aws.amazon.com/ec2/instance-types/
<aeoril> use ubuntu on them
<aeoril> install a lamp - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Super_Dog> Trying to setup a permanent fstab entry to mount my server directory.  Having tough time figuring this out.
<Super_Dog> Tried Ubuntu Community Documentation here:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<Super_Dog> and here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<geirha> So how far have you gotten? What part are you struggling with?
<philipballew_> Super_Dog,
<x1k> #ubuntu-bugs
<x1k> whoops!
<x1k> :-)
<edmora>  i just cant seem to figure out how to add that free sapce back to my C: drive
<edmora> hello guys :)
<edmora> can anyone assist me with a problem i have been having
<geirha> !anoyone
<ubot2> Factoid 'anoyone' not found
<geirha> !anyone
<ubot2> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<geirha> edmora: People are generally hesitant of replying to such a general query, so just explain the problem :)
<hobgoblin> geirha: it's an "edmora> hello can anyone help me delete a partition on my hard drive to install linux" problem
<hobgoblin> I sent them here from the forums channel - though they might have gone to #ubuntu as well
<geirha> Ah, *checking #ubuntu back... nevermind
<DystaN> can I use webcam on Empathy or Emesene ???
<DystaN> im Using Ubuntu 12.04
<DystaN> LTS
<holstein> DystaN: if your webcam is supported and working.. you should be able to
<holstein> i would suggest trying cheese, or something like skype with a test feature..
<DystaN> how can I install telepathy-idle from terminal ?
<DystaN> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<margo> DystaN, sudo apt-get install telepathy-idle
<DystaN> thanx
<DystaN> ah rah
<DysteR> is emerald already a part of Ubuntu 12.04 LTS ?
<DysteR> whats a short cut to move windows
<Unguided> Hello all. I am looking at buying a new laptop. The first one is an amd a8-4500m with radeon graphics and the other is the intel core i5-2450 with intel graphics. I have read that ubuntu works best with intel processors and nvidia graphics. Any opinions would be greatly appreciated.
<Unguided> I guess i should have asked the question: which do I choose?
<DysteR> how to configure your webcam and microphone to work with empathy ??? on MSN live
<DysteR> Im using Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<stlsaint> DysteR: sorry mate not sure
<stlsaint> eduardo: open up your file browser
<eduardo> i am currently in win 7
<stlsaint> eduardo: to the left you will see the win7 partition. Click it to mount it and it will open. Copy over docs to ubuntu directorys
<stlsaint> eduardo: well boot into ubuntu and do above :D
<eduardo> lol ok but it aslo says i dont have permission for those files
<stlsaint> eduardo: in ubuntu?
<stlsaint> eduardo: try command:
<stlsaint> gksudo nautilus
<DystaN> on Ubuntu 12.04  , Empathy will not work with MsnLive
<DystaN> has anyone been able to have a video call or just an audio call ???
<stlsaint> not with empathy
<stlsaint> maybe skype
<DystaN> okay thanX
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-07-12
<r4y> When I use try to convert flv to avi using transmageddon the audio becomes out of sync. If I use ffmpeg the quality is boxy.
<r4y> I mean the video becomes boxy not the audio
<geirha> never heard of transmageddon, but what video encoding do you specify with ffmpeg?
<r4y> I don't know what you mean
<r4y> I do ffmpeg -i
<r4y> I am still new to this. Less then a year maybe
<r4y> I use avidemux
<geirha> Then ffmpeg will transcode the video to some default video encoding and bitrate that avi can contain
<r4y> Are you asking what codec I use with transmageddon?, Because I thought you were asking about ffmpeg not  transmageddon
<geirha> I've never heard of transmageddon. I have occationally used ffmpeg though. So yes, I was asking what video codec you used for the output format with ffmpeg
<geirha> Though I do sense an urge to play some Carmageddon now. Not sure why
<r4y> What webpage do you suggest for learning how to choose different codecs using ffmpeg?
<geirha> http://ffmpeg.org
<r4y> Ha ha, OK, thank you for the help
<r4y> This is what I did: http://pastebin.com/hQFL1qA3
<r4y> I did "ffmpeg -formats" I want an example of how to use the codecs shown?, As you can see I know how to choose the file format for the input and output. How for instance can I choose both the codec and the file format for the input and output?
<bobweaver> Hey ClientAlive  just wanted to talk here as that is not a "support cahnnel " :)
<bobweaver> rules are rules :)
<ClientAlive> np  :)
<bobweaver> so yeah install the nonfree firmware
<ClientAlive> I didn't even think about this wireless card thing or I may not have installed last night
<ClientAlive> how?
<ClientAlive> google for a tute?
<bobweaver> sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<CharlesA> yep
<CharlesA> ^
<bobweaver> If that dont swork we will add my patch to the driver
<ClientAlive> ok
<ClientAlive> I did install that
<bobweaver> sudo rmmod b43
<ClientAlive> rfkill still not installed
<bobweaver> sudo modprobe b43
<bobweaver> that is ok
<bobweaver> we will get to thtat
<bobweaver> one thing at a time
<ClientAlive> did sudo rmmod b43
<bobweaver> sudo modprobe b43
<ClientAlive> did sudo modprobe b43
<bobweaver> anywireless ?
<bobweaver> any wireless ?
<ClientAlive> iwconfig looks same, rfkill not installed, trying to remember how to check
<bobweaver> ok
<CharlesA> iwscan, no?
<CharlesA> I don't know wireless, so I am probably not helping..
<bobweaver> it is ok CharlesA  help is help :)
<ClientAlive> this is true  :)
<bobweaver> the firmware is needed anyway
<CharlesA> :-)
<bobweaver> ok ClientAlive  pastebin         lsmod
<CharlesA> lsmod | pastebinit?
<bobweaver> sure
<CharlesA> \o/
<ClientAlive> ok: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1087164/
<bobweaver> DL this   https://launchpad.net/~josephjamesmills/+archive/beta/+files/b43patch_0.0.1-1_all.deb
<CharlesA> Hrm, not being used yet
<CharlesA> ^
<bobweaver> then install with software center
<ClientAlive> saved it to the Desktop
<ClientAlive> synaptic can do it?
<bobweaver> ok
<bobweaver> cd ~/Desktop && sudo dpkg -i <name of package>
<bobweaver> cd ~/Desktop && sudo dpkg -i b43patch_0.0.1-1_all.deb
<bobweaver> then update and upgrade
<CharlesA> and pray :D
<bobweaver> :)
<bobweaver> all that package does is install firmware that is altered for older 4318 cards
<bobweaver> and other 43 *
<bobweaver> made it for my pentesting machine it is for aircrack patch
<bobweaver> well that and when I teached class on making debs I used that for example also
<ClientAlive> I'm not familiar w/ doing that and there's nothing in the context menu. I'll google for how to do it on the command line or something
<ClientAlive> oh
<ClientAlive> ok
<bobweaver> What ClientAlive
<CharlesA> ClientAlive: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<ClientAlive> done
<bobweaver> ClientAlive,  cd ~/Desktop
<ClientAlive> sorry, I didn't see what you wrote before - it is installed now
<bobweaver> sudo dpkg -i *deb
<bobweaver> cd /lib/firmware
<bobweaver> ls | grep b43
<bobweaver> is there now firmware there ?
<ClientAlive> cd /lib/firmware; ls | grep b43
<ClientAlive> oops
<ClientAlive> :)
<bobweaver> :)
<ClientAlive> output from that: "b43"
<bobweaver> sudo rmmod b43
<bobweaver> sudo apt-get --purge removeb43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer bcmwl-kernel-source
<bobweaver> sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer bcmwl-kernel-source
<bobweaver> er
<bobweaver> sudo apt-get --purge remove b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer bcmwl-kernel-source
<bobweaver>  let me start again
<bobweaver> lol
<bobweaver> sudo rmmod b43
<bobweaver> sudo apt-get --purge remove b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer bcmwl-kernel-source
<bobweaver> sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer bcmwl-kernel-source
<bobweaver> sudo modprobe b43
<ClientAlive> lI got the space bro (got ya covered)  :)
<bobweaver> cool
<ClientAlive> got those done. It seemed as though there was more output during the installation step (more than previously).
<bobweaver> cool, now do you have wireless ?
<bobweaver> iwlist scan <name of interface like wlan0 >
<bobweaver> also what about rfkill ?
<bobweaver> and open jockey-gtk (additinal drivers)  and if it is installed remove it
<ClientAlive> rfkill not installed and iwlist scan wlan0 [output] "iwlist: unknown command 'wlan0' (check 'iwlist --help')."
<ClientAlive> jockey-gtk not installed
<bobweaver> additional drivers  is not installed ?
<ClientAlive> nope
<bobweaver> lubuntu ?
<ClientAlive> lxde on a base ubuntu server install
<ClientAlive> did a sudo apt-get install lxde  after installing ubuntu 12.04 server
<bobweaver> oh
<bobweaver> might want to change out the kernel
<bobweaver> if you are using for desktop
<CharlesA> The server kernel is the same as the desktop as of 12.04.
<bobweaver> Oh ?
<CharlesA> ya
<ClientAlive> that would be fine I just didn't wan a butload of extra apps I don't need
<CharlesA> they both use 3.2.xx generic
<ClientAlive> it is except for some timing thing to do with page refresh rate or something (the server kernel is set to a lower one)
<bobweaver> ClientAlive,  lsmod | pastebinit
<bobweaver> ClientAlive,  there is also minamal and Ubuntu core j/s
<bobweaver> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Core/InstallationExample
<ClientAlive> ok:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1087184/
<bobweaver> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD/
<ClientAlive> I used the normal cd/ iso image (not the minimal)
<ClientAlive> just did the standard install though (no added packages selected)
<bobweaver> ok
<bobweaver> sudo apt-get install rfkill
<bobweaver> ClientAlive,  is liburfkill-glib0  installed ?  dpkg-query -l | grep  liburfkill-glib0
<ClientAlive> there's a phy4
<ClientAlive> output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1087191/
<bobweaver> press the button
<bobweaver> then run rfkill list all
<bobweaver> is it blocked is the switch working ?
<bobweaver> press the button   ==  your wireless switch
<ClientAlive> now it says Hard blocked: yes in the first entry but not the second one (in the hp-wifi but not hte phy4)
<ClientAlive> that dpkg command did not return anything from grep
<bobweaver> ok
<bobweaver> sudo apt-get --purge remove firmware-b43-installer
<bobweaver> then
<bobweaver> sudo rmmod b43
<bobweaver> then
<bobweaver> sudo modprobe b43
<bobweaver> do you have wireless ?
<ClientAlive> all done
<ClientAlive> did all
<bobweaver> ls /lib/firmware |pastebinit
<ClientAlive> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1087196/
<bobweaver> thanks
<ClientAlive> hmm, I see bcm*  stuff in there
<bobweaver> yeah
<bobweaver> wait thou
<bobweaver> sudo -i
<ClientAlive> not trying to be short with you btw. Just trying to hurry when you instruct me so it saves you time  :)
<bobweaver> cd /lib/firmware
<bobweaver> wget http://www.omattos.com/sites/default/files/b43-all-fw.tar_.gz
<ClientAlive> sudo -i first ? all those three?
<bobweaver> yes
<ClientAlive> ok
<bobweaver> tar xcf b43-all-fw.tar_.gz
<bobweaver> exit
<bobweaver> sudo rmmod b43
<bobweaver> sudo modprobe 43
<bobweaver> iwlist scan
<bobweaver> wireless ?
<bobweaver> if not
<bobweaver> pastebin   dmesg | grep b43
<bobweaver> should be warring in there about older firmware now
<ClientAlive> it's "*tar_.gz" (with the underscore in it)?
<bobweaver> just untar the package
<bobweaver> exstract
<bobweaver> it is the only tar package there
<ClientAlive> it's not what I was asking but it's ok. I got ya
<ClientAlive> untar while logged in as root and the perms will be ok?
<bobweaver> you can only untar in lib/firmware as root
<bobweaver> tar -xzf b43-all-fw.tar_.gz
<bobweaver> to be 100%
<ClientAlive> k
<r4y> how do I search for a word from a man page?
<bobweaver> r4y,  press / then type
<r4y> TY
<ClientAlive> iwlist scan does not give good output
<bobweaver> NP
<bobweaver> ok keep going ClientAlive
<ClientAlive> says interface doesn't support scanning for "lo" and for wlan0 says "Failed to read scan data: Network is down"
<bobweaver> ok
<bobweaver> follow my instuctions above plz
<ClientAlive> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1087207/
<bobweaver> thanks
<bobweaver> sudo rmmod hp_wmi
<bobweaver> rfkill list all | pastebinit
<ClientAlive> how come there's so many of the same listing? (phy[0-6])
<ClientAlive> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1087210/
<bobweaver> Thanks
<ClientAlive> hey joseph? What if you were to ssh into my machine? Just saying
<ClientAlive> sorry bobweaver
<bobweaver> sudo rmmod b43 && sudo modprobe b43 && rfkill list all |pastebinit
<ClientAlive> my bad
<bobweaver> It is Ok
<bobweaver> sure
<bobweaver> thou
<bobweaver> you want ssh key ?
<ClientAlive> if you want. I appreciate your help so much but don't want to waste your night with me
<ClientAlive> if you tell me how to get it I will
<bobweaver> faster to install teamviewer
<ClientAlive> oh, sure
<ClientAlive> hang on
<bobweaver> dot have to open ports and stuff
<CharlesA> TV = win
<ClientAlive> right on. np. Do I have to install it from the internet cause it isn't in any repo that I have
<ClientAlive> ?
<bobweaver> http://www.teamviewer.com/en/download/index.aspx
<ClientAlive> I found instructions on the web also
<ClientAlive> ok, hang on
<bobweaver> CharlesA,  I added fanart support to the TV yesterday
<bobweaver> http://imagebin.org/220422
<CharlesA> hahaha
<ClientAlive> after a sudo -i teamviewer_linux.deb, the output listed 5 dependencies then said "error processing teamviewer*" and "dependency problems*"  Should I install each one of the dependencies then run the command to install teamviewer again?
<ClientAlive> is that the way?
<bobweaver> yeah
<CharlesA> ClientAlive: sudo apt-get install -f
<CharlesA> ^
<bobweaver> +1 CharlesA
<CharlesA> I think I spend too much time spamming the forums..
<ClientAlive> I'm digging myself a hole, those dependencies have dependencies - I've been down this road before and it was ugly
<ClientAlive> there's a package called -f ?
<bobweaver> http://imagebin.org/220423  << for TV shows under the button that is selected I am making that into a 3d desktop cube at the moment that is on javascript loop changing the fanart and actors :)
<bobweaver> ClientAlive,  -f  (-fix )
<bobweaver> or force on of the too
<CharlesA> bobweaver: That is pretty cool :D
<bobweaver> it installs the dep that are needed and changes the one's that are installed
<ClientAlive> wow that's a very threatening looking warning
<bobweaver> ClientAlive,  Up to you
<bobweaver> if you want to go the ssh route that is also up to you
<ClientAlive> I think I should make sure I'm fully updated first. I don't think I ever did that.
<bobweaver> O_o
<CharlesA> I've only had to use -f once or twice.
<bobweaver> CharlesA,  Yeah I have seen it cause troubles for me
<bobweaver> with compiz once
<CharlesA> bobweaver: Likewise
<ClientAlive> "Unknown error.... pipefail... <then a bunch of bash script looks like>"  (among other aweful looking stuff).
<bobweaver> When Updating ?
<bobweaver> sorry Upgrading
<ClientAlive> id removed dash along the way  (no after the update I did run sudo apt-get -f install)
<bobweaver> ClientAlive,  reboot the computer
<ClientAlive> ok
<ClientAlive> If something screws up and it won't load the o/s I'll fire up my other computer and come back here
<bobweaver> ok
<ClientAlive> it broke in a very strange way
<CharlesA> how so, ClientAlive ?
<ClientAlive> very strange. It hung for a long time saying it was waiting for network configuration then it finally booted the o/s. Now I have the login screen but entering my password will not log me in. Also, the mute button is on (the hardware button) and can not be turned off.
<CharlesA> Wow.
<CharlesA> ClientAlive: I have run into the networking config thing before if the interfaces files or persistent-net-rules were messed up
<ClientAlive> to me it looks like not all what I just typed showed up (I'm on my other computer now)
<CharlesA> basically it timed out trying to bring up a network device
<ClientAlive> wierd
<ClientAlive> I'm stumped and I'm so tired of installing the o/s (twice now, headed for three's a charm?)
<CharlesA> Maybe. Dunno what the problem is :(
<ClientAlive> I so don't want to go back to fedora
<ClientAlive> I like lxde on ubuntu
<CharlesA> Try debian, maybe?
<CharlesA> they only use FLOSS so idk if that would work
<ClientAlive> I suppose
<ClientAlive> I think I'm gonna have to give up on it for tonight. Maybe I can try to find this on old post tomorrow after reinstalling
<ClientAlive> it worked before
<CharlesA> Good luck ClientAlive
<ClientAlive> thx
<bobweaver> sorry I was away
<bobweaver> reading ^^
<ClientAlive> right on
<ClientAlive> well, I was just about to do a fresh install again (I'm here on my other computer - after what happened)
<bobweaver> Yeah if the computer is like that there is way more then just wireless going on
<ClientAlive> I was looking for that old post on the forum too but doesn't look promising.
<ClientAlive> I had fedora on there up to last night and it worked fine. Ubutu 11.04 alpha worked fine on it and 10.10 worked fine on it.
<bobweaver> I say 12.04 reg install  then install lxde then start removing stuff ? IDK but it sounds like it needs to be more stable stuff
<CharlesA> +1
<ClientAlive> sux
<CharlesA> You could also try a minimal install of 12.04 and go from there
<bobweaver> good point CharlesA
<bobweaver> there is also lxde-core still ?
<CharlesA> IDK. Check here : http://lubuntu.net/
<bobweaver> lxde-core - Meta-package for the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment Core
<CharlesA> prolly still about as heavy as gnome >.<
<ClientAlive> this should work. One thing I didn't try was jockey-gtk method (didn't know the name of the package to install) or find that old post from when you helped me before bobweaver. That worked and it worked pretty effortlessly once we figured out to do it.
<bobweaver> that is just lxde not lubuntu
<CharlesA> Ahhh
<bobweaver> ClientAlive,  that is what the package b43patch does
<bobweaver> it does all that work for you
<ClientAlive> ahh, I see
<bobweaver> ClientAlive,  look here this is what we did that night
<ClientAlive> well, nothing has changed about that computer (except for maybe a few extra bad sectors  :)
<bobweaver> starting out at this point Installing b43fwcutter with out the internet connection
<bobweaver> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10796508
<bobweaver> Post #44
<ClientAlive> oh, cool
<ClientAlive> idk
<ClientAlive> I'll try jockey-gtk I guess then if that doesn't work I'll install regular lubuntu and start removing junk
<ClientAlive> thanks a lot for your help man (we tried)
<bobweaver> ClientAlive,  your old post  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1731838&page=3
<bobweaver> #28
<ClientAlive> right on
<ClientAlive> god, that was a long time ago. You were my first real experience with people in the linux community bro. I was about 3 days on linux at that time and I was totally blown away that you would help me like that. I still am  :)
<ClientAlive> I gotta get off here if I'm gonna do this install. Peace out man. Have a great night.
<bobweaver> you 2
<DysteR> im using ubuntu 12.04 LTS , how can I properly configure my video card
<DysteR> its an Intel HD Graphics , who has shared memory with the computer
<DysteR> Samsung R440
<DysteR> Laptop
<krytarik> DysteR, no configuration / driver installation necessary for that graphics device. Any issues?
<DysteR> Compiz keeps crashing on me
<DysteR> and I cannot group windows with the Group Windows option
<DysteR> mostly graphic errors
<krytarik> Sec.
<krytarik> DysteR, you could try upgrading your Intel video driver through this PPA: https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa/+packages
<DysteR> anyone has a good way for a beginner to remap mouse buttons ???
<DysteR> krytarik what do I have to do , install all those packages ???
<krytarik> Sorry, the main page of that PPA is here: https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<krytarik> And yes, a lot of video driver packages installed by default would be upgraded, as you can also read in the PPA's description.
<krytarik> You can follow the instructions here to add that PPA, upgrade the packages, as well as remove, and downgrade again: http://www.tuxgarage.com/2011/07/upgrade-video-drivers-through-ppas.html
<DysteR> okay
<DysteR> was a little confused here
<krytarik> The version of the Intel video driver currently in that PPA is 2.19, whereas that in the official repos of Precise 12.04 is just 2.17 - so there are chances that you might have success with an upgrade.
<DysteR> instructions for terminal
<DysteR> nice
<DysteR> thanX krytarik
<DysteR> will try this now
<krytarik> As for remapping mouse buttons, just google for "xmodmap remap mouse buttons" - would have to do the same.
<krytarik> You're welcome. :-)
<s-fox> Hello.
<krytarik> Hi s-fox. Wrong channel? :P
<s-fox> krytarik,  don't think so. Why?
<nothingspecial> me neither
<nothingspecial> :)
<krytarik> Happened to me yesterday. :-)
<DysteR> when I make a swap partition
<DysteR> should it be primary or logical ?
<nothingspecial> doesn't matter DysteR
<krytarik> DysteR, depends on whether the concerning HDD is using MBR or GPT, and if the former, the maximum of primary partitions is 4.
<DysteR> how to colapse the window upwards on its title
<DysteR> on its tab
<DysteR> or maybe into
<DysteR> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS there was a shortcut to reduce the window into its own title bar , can anyone remember it ?
<nothingspecial> I can't DysteR
<DysteR> :( I was just using it lol
<krytarik> Since I knew that "Shade" feature only from Emerald, I just google'd "shade window precise" and got this UF thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1908696
<DysteR> krytarik I dont think thats it
<DysteR> Was just playing with the keys and suddenly some windows rolled up onto the title
<DysteR> http://lifehacker.com/5067996/some-productive-ubuntu-kung-fu
<DysteR> Number 9
<DysteR> it seems that you were right
<krytarik> DysteR, whoo, it even works in Lucid 10.04 - thanks for pointing that out! :-)
<DysteR> what are you pressing
<DysteR> I cannot find my shortcut
<krytarik> In Lucid 10.04, it's Ctrl+Alt+S by default.
<DysteR> THank you dear sir sir sir
<DysteR> almost there Dyster
<DysteR> almost
<krytarik> Cool! You're welcome. :-)
<DysteR> tell me a good way to reboot naturally Krytarik
<DysteR> I usually open terminal and type in
<DysteR> sudo reboot
<krytarik> Why not just via the Power icon on the left side of the top panel?
<DysteR> there is no restart there
<DysteR> only shutdown lockdown and log out
<DysteR> should I go for shutdown
<DysteR> and it will give me an option to restart ?
<krytarik> Just choose "Shutdown..." there - there will be a dialog then.
<DysteR> krytarik
<DysteR> you are the master
<DysteR> I will go to sleep now
<DysteR> will try more linux tomorrow
<DysteR> this OS demands patience
<DysteR> good night or morning there
<krytarik> Btw. you can use this command to bind the Toggle Shade feature on double-clicking the window titlebar, instead of Maximize: gconftool-2 --set --type string /apps/metacity/general/action_double_click_titlebar toggle_shade - just set it that way.
<DysteR> ctrl + alt + s is fine by me
<DysteR> then I wouldnt be able to un configure it
<krytarik> Ok. Again, you're welcome, and good night. :-)
<DysteR> im a newbie still :D thanx for all the help man
<DysteR> im outie
<krytarik> The default is "toggle_maximize".
<krytarik> Oops, too late. :P
<r4y> Is there an easy hands on way to edit captions into videos?, I mean so the captions don't have to be made seperately from a video editor like avidemux or open movie editor?, I've never tried to add captions to videos yet
<E3D3> Hi, I'm a total network-noob. With connecting to a open wlan my knowledge stops. What is the easiest way to transfer data between 2 computers (Windows & Linux), a cable ?
<r4y> I don't know. I am new to that as well, but I found this link:
<r4y> http://www.linuxfordevices.com/c/a/News/J-Create-Wormhole/
<r4y> I remember connecting 2 hard drives to one computer, one with Windows XP and the other with Ubuntu, then afterwards having file permission problems, so I had to learn how to change file permission massively using the commandline, but I know now that I must have done something wrong because I was told I shouldn't have had that problem, so I can't help you sorry
<E3D3> Still thanks :)
<r4y> I've read of people using samba or something wirelessly
<r4y> http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/5-ways-to-transfer-files-from-one-computer-to-another/
<E3D3> Samba & Apacha are a nightmare for me. I know some quantumphysics, digital electronics, low & high programming langauages .. but I'm totally dislectic for internet-protocols :( But the links is interesting :)
<r4y> http://askubuntu.com/questions/60091/transfer-files-from-ubuntu-to-a-windows-7-system-on-the-same-network
<r4y> http://superuser.com/questions/315566/transfer-files-from-windows-to-linux-over-the-network
<elfy> hello neuma
<neuma> hey guys, I need a crash course on getting my computer to boot from USB that doesn't support it.  I'm at this site called plop.
<neuma> do I download and burn an iso to cd?
<holstein> neuma: burn the iso, and enjoy :)
<holstein> neuma: you need to "create" it.. there are instructions
<holstein> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/1172535/temp/plopboot.iso if you want.. but i wouldnt trust some random iso someone droped in the IRC... i would just make my own
<neuma> i have no idea how to create it.
<holstein> neuma: theres documentation at the plop site on how to create an iso like i did, and linked for you to download above
<neuma> didn't you just say to not to trust some random iso on irc? ;)
<neuma> ok, so what program is used to burn .iso images?
<neuma> at least I can figure out how to install packages in Joli OS.
<holstein> neuma: i said i wouldnt.. if you dont want to take the time to learn how to make your own, you can DL that one, or search for a support channel for plop, or read the documentation
<holstein> neuma: you have ubuntu installed? you have brasero there?
<neuma> I want to learn, but I'm short on time.
<neuma> I'll check for brasero
<holstein> neuma: it didnt take long at all.. about as much time as it will take to download it
<neuma> i found brasero, thanks
<neuma> burned the iso... so now it's just reboot and...?
<neuma> should I reboot with the cd and the usb plugged in?
<neuma> holstein: well, I suppose you're away.  I'm going to give it a go.  THanks for your help
<ClientAlive> hi. I was wondering does anyone know if the smartlink modem daemon have anything to do with the broadcom wireless card (BCM4318)?
<neuma> I just installed Easy Peasy (Ubuntu).  How install audio/video codecs?
<DysteR> can someone help me remapp one of my mouse buttons :
<DysteR> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<DysteR> trying to remapp Microsoft Wireless Laser Mouse 8000
<stlsaint> DysteR: not sure, try posting your question on ubuntu forums or askubuntu site
<bodhi_zazen> this channel seems quiet these days
<DysteR> anyone have good sugestions for websites
<DysteR> with cool wallpapers
<DysteR> ???
<DysteR> for use with the transparency of compiz in Ubuntu 12.04
<Unit193> gnome-look, kde-look, xfce-look, or images.google.com are all good sources.
<Unit193> Devianart(sp) as well.
<stlsaint> DysteR: gnomelook
<JimbeII> how do I make use of browser-based java applications?
<DysteR> if I have an onboard
<DysteR> graphics card
<DysteR> where would be the best place to seek for drivers , fixes and trouble shooting
<DysteR> I am having trouble concerning compiz-fusion
<Unit193> DysteR: Best to pull up the model and search for compatibility, and the "Additional Drivers" screen.
<Unit193> JimbeII: Don't they now?  DO you have icedtea plugin?
<JimbeII> I do, but it crashes constantly
<JimbeII> and won't load occasionally
<JimbeII> unit193: Any suggestions?
<Unit193> What version?  Have OpenJDK?
<Unit193> !java
<ubot2> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<JimbeII> !java
<ubot2> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<JimbeII> sorry about the late reply, I do have OpenJDK
<severity1> hi people
<stlsaint> severity1: hello
<severity1> i havent been here in a long time :)
<severity1> hi stlsaint
<stlsaint> severity1: true
<stlsaint> severity1: you been gone awhile
<severity1> yeah
<severity1> im back for good
<stlsaint> severity1: welcome ;)
<severity1> thanks stlsaint :)
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-07-13
<ClientAlive> not sure if this may be useful for anyone in the future (just thought I'd throw it out there in case someone comes with problems with it in the future): "he b43-fwcutter package (as of 1:013~git20100413-1) no longer acquires firmware, separate installer packages are now used."  Source: http://wiki.debian.org/bcm43xx#supported-b43
<ClientAlive> ok
<ClientAlive> I saw that message
<ClientAlive> well, I'll try it (debian) I don't have much to lose. fwcutter has worked for me in the past but for some reason was not working with ubuntu 12.04
<r4y> How do I use the file I created using gnome subtitles?
<r4y> I wanted to save it to the video I was making captions for but I can;t figure out how
<geirha> I've never done that myself, but it depends on the container for the video file
<geirha> some containers can't contain subtitles, so you have to put the subtitles next to the video file, with the same name, just different extension
<r4y> It has the extention .srt
<r4y> How do people put captions on youtube?
<geirha> That's some custom youtube thingy I think
<r4y> O, I see, so I should see if I can add captions when uploading videos. Sorry I didn't know what you meant. TY
<aeoril> \o/
<stlsaint> aeoril: o/
<aeoril> \o
<aeoril> 'sup?
<Great_Danton> I have one question regarding partitioning. How much space I need for my ROOT partition?
<stlsaint> Great_Danton: how big is your drive?
<Great_Danton> actually it's 500gb, but I have partitions
<Great_Danton> so 290 for ubuntu partition
<stlsaint> Great_Danton: i use a 250GB and i usually split like this:
<Great_Danton> okay
<stlsaint> my /boot is: 500MB
<stlsaint> the / is: between 15-20GB
<stlsaint> and if im not dual booting i give the rest to /home
<Great_Danton> okay thx
<Great_Danton> 20 gb for root then
<Great_Danton> stlsaint i don't have boot partition
<stlsaint> thats fine
<Great_Danton> I don't need boot partition right
<Great_Danton> ?
<Great_Danton> I don't have it right now
<stlsaint>  it is in / if you dont make separate
<stlsaint> All you really need to set is your / and swap
<Great_Danton> ok
<Great_Danton> swap is already set
<stlsaint> anything more is extra
<Great_Danton> stlsaint what is in root partition?
<Great_Danton> programs are not
<stlsaint> Great_Danton: yes they are
<Great_Danton> but why is not root partition bigger then?
<stlsaint> Great_Danton: how big do you think .conf are lol?
<Great_Danton> idk
<Great_Danton> it's small
<stlsaint> i have never completely filled up my / before
<Great_Danton> ok, thank you
<stlsaint> user data for the apps is still kept in /home
<nothingspecial> hi cortman :)
<cortman> we meet again nothingspecial :)
<nothingspecial> lol
<nothingspecial> if there are enough people in here willing to help then this could become a great channel again
<cortman> I'd hang out here, don't know how much help I could give
<bodhi_zazen> stlsaint: you can fill / if you have a misbehaving kernel or process writing to /var/log =(
<bodhi_zazen> Enable iptables logging on a busy server
<Great_Danton> bodhi_zazen I have a question
<penreturns> :)
<bodhi_zazen> sure, we have answers
<Great_Danton> fedora
<Great_Danton> lo
<Great_Danton> lol
<Great_Danton> I reinstalled Ubuntu
<Great_Danton> and now I can't see fedora
<Great_Danton> why?
<bodhi_zazen> fedora and ubuntu grub do not play nice or you over wrote Fedora
<john_barleycorn> Great_Danton, sudo update-grub
<bodhi_zazen> fdisk -l
<Great_Danton> I have different partitions
<Great_Danton> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1090498/
<Unit193> os-prober not find them?
<Great_Danton> os-prober?
<Great_Danton> ubuntu grub doesn't recognize fedora
<bodhi_zazen> grub uses os-prober to find other OS to include in the grub menu
<bodhi_zazen> Chainload it
<Great_Danton> ubuntu 12.04 uses grub 1.99?
<bodhi_zazen> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10439004&postcount=21
<stlsaint> bodhi_zazen: oh yea ive had a kernel go log crazy before
<bodhi_zazen> Seriously, who reads 50 Gb of kernel logs ?
<bodhi_zazen> They really should rate limit logs ;)
<Great_Danton> xD
<stlsaint> lol
<Great_Danton> bodhi_zazen If I understand right I have to change this: gksudo gedit /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<bodhi_zazen> Great_Danton: yea, do that
<Great_Danton> ok, thx
<Great_Danton> bodhi_zazen: insmod ext2
<Great_Danton> do I have to change to ext4?
<bodhi_zazen> no
<Great_Danton> ok.
<Great_Danton> reboot and we will see .)
<Great_Danton> :)
<bodhi_zazen> update grub first ...
<GreatDanton> bodhi_zazen I get an error.
<GreatDanton> can't find file or something like that
<GreatDanton> menuentry "sda9" {
<GreatDanton>         insmod ext2
<GreatDanton>         set root=(hd0,9)
<GreatDanton>         multiboot /boot/grub/core.img
<GreatDanton> }
<bodhi_zazen> Is grub installed in the fedora partition ?
<GreatDanton> I think it's not
<GreatDanton> it's on sda
<GreatDanton> fedora partition is sda9
<GreatDanton> hmm ,what if I install fedora once again?
<bodhi_zazen> mount /dev/sda9 /mnt
<bodhi_zazen> ls /mnt/boot/grub | grep core | pastebinit
<GreatDanton> mount: can't find /dev/sda9/mnt in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<bodhi_zazen> naw GreatDanton , better to fix
<bodhi_zazen> mount /dev/sda9 /mnt
<bodhi_zazen> you forgot the space, and you need to sudo that
<GreatDanton> mount: unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member'
<GreatDanton> i did
<bodhi_zazen> Ah, LVM ...
<bodhi_zazen> you need the Fedora /boot partition
<GreatDanton> I think that is sda8
<GreatDanton> but I don't know for sure
<GreatDanton> there is about 500 Mb of space
<bodhi_zazen> mount /dev/sda8 /mnt && ls /mnt
<GreatDanton> on sda8
<GreatDanton> config-3.3.4-5.fc17.i686  initramfs-3.3.4-5.fc17.i686.img
<GreatDanton> efi                       lost+found
<GreatDanton> elf-memtest86+-4.20       memtest86+-4.20
<GreatDanton> grub                      System.map-3.3.4-5.fc17.i686
<GreatDanton> grub2                     vmlinuz-3.3.4-5.fc17.i686
<bodhi_zazen> so ...
<bodhi_zazen> set root=(hd0,9)
<bodhi_zazen> becomes
<bodhi_zazen> set root=(hd0,8)
<GreatDanton> oh
<GreatDanton> thx
<GreatDanton> reboot and we will see
<GreatDanton> bodhi_zazen: error couldn't open file
<bodhi_zazen> multiboot /boot/grub/core.img needs to read multiboot /grub/core.img
<GreatDanton> so?
<bodhi_zazen> so what ?
<GreatDanton> what to do now?
<GreatDanton> testing?
<bodhi_zazen> edit you grub and change the line ^^
<bodhi_zazen> multiboot /boot/grub/core.img needs to read multiboot /grub/core.img
<GreatDanton> oh, I didn't notice that there is no /boot/
<GreatDanton> brb
<GreatDanton> bodhi_zazen: error couldn't open file
<GreatDanton> the same error
<bodhi_zazen> did you update grub after those edits ?
<GreatDanton> yes
<GreatDanton> sudo update-grub
<GreatDanton> I think fedora grub was overwritten.
<bodhi_zazen> mount /dev/sda8 again
<bodhi_zazen> ls /mnt/grub
<bodhi_zazen> Gah - Fedora puts it in /grub2/core.img
<GreatDanton> ?
<GreatDanton> i did
<GreatDanton> you want output?
<bodhi_zazen> multiboot /boot/grub/core.img needs to read multiboot /boot/grub2/core.img
<GreatDanton> okay
<GreatDanton> brb revoot
<GreatDanton> reboot
<GreatDanton> bodhi_zazen: error file not found
<bodhi_zazen> mount sda8 and use the correct path
<bodhi_zazen>  /grub2/core.img
<GreatDanton> without /boot/?
<bodhi_zazen> I think I accidently added /boot again
<GreatDanton> LOL
<GreatDanton> brb reboot
<GreatDanton> bodhi_zazen: error file not found
<bodhi_zazen> so is the file in grub2 ?
<GreatDanton> I think it's not
<GreatDanton> otherwise it will work
<bodhi_zazen> So add an entry for Fedora then
<bodhi_zazen> title fedora
<bodhi_zazen> root (hd0,8)
<bodhi_zazen> you can steal an entry from /dev/sda8 grub/grub.conf
<GreatDanton> bodhi_zazen how to get into that directory?
<GreatDanton> cat?
<GreatDanton> nope
<bodhi_zazen> mount /dev/sda8 /mnt
<bodhi_zazen> gksu gedit /mnt/grub/grub.conf
<GreatDanton> lol there is nothing
<GreatDanton> empta
<GreatDanton> empty document
<bodhi_zazen> gksu gedit /mnt/grub2/grub.cfg
<GreatDanton> yep there is something
<GreatDanton> Do i have to copy paste it into 40_custom?
<bodhi_zazen> just an entry, not the whole thing
<bodhi_zazen> menuentry ....
<bodhi_zazen> thorugh initrd ....
<GreatDanton> till which part of text
<bodhi_zazen> I wonder if you need some of those modules
<bodhi_zazen> All you need is the first entry for Fedora
<GreatDanton> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1090600/
<GreatDanton> is this the entry?
<bodhi_zazen> no
<bodhi_zazen> ### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###
<bodhi_zazen> menuentry 'Fedora Linux, with ....
<GreatDanton> and when does it end
<GreatDanton> with ###END /etc/grun.d/10_linux?
<bodhi_zazen> no, ends with initrd ...
<bodhi_zazen> }
<GreatDanton> the first one?
<bodhi_zazen> and then there is the second menuentry ...
<bodhi_zazen> yep
<GreatDanton> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1090602/
<GreatDanton> this then?
<bodhi_zazen> I hope that works
<GreatDanton> me too
<GreatDanton> this text I have to put it in 40_custom?
<bodhi_zazen> yea
<GreatDanton> under multiboot ...
<GreatDanton> ?
<bodhi_zazen> yea, wherever you put the other entry
<GreatDanton> after } or before }
<bodhi_zazen> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<bodhi_zazen> you could try that ^^
<GreatDanton> LOL
<bodhi_zazen> Careful with those {}
<GreatDanton> I know this tool
<bodhi_zazen> probably after
<GreatDanton> okay
<GreatDanton> brb reboot
<GreatDanton> Boot repair doesn't work
<bodhi_zazen> shame
<GreatDanton> I mean it work but only for Ubuntu
<bodhi_zazen> fedora only recently started using grub2
<bodhi_zazen> and they use it differently
<GreatDanton> shame
<GreatDanton> It would be better if they use it like others
<GreatDanton> bodhi_zazen it works!!
<GreatDanton> I am currently on Fedora
<GreatDanton> ^.^
<bodhi_zazen> \o/
<bodhi_zazen> Still, would be nice to chainload
<GreatDanton> btw, is it possible to move x button to the left side?
<bodhi_zazen> You could try adding all those modules to your chainload
<bodhi_zazen> Not sure about that
<GreatDanton> what about changing font?
<bodhi_zazen> try gnome tweak tool
<GreatDanton> okay
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-07-14
<mimi_> With a dual boot laptop (win7 and Linux mint11) I want to update/change mint to latest ubuntu ...can I install that in the root partition without disturbing the separate data partition?
<stlsaint> mimi_: does your /data only maintain non os specific stuff
<stlsaint> IE: no web browser configs, profile settings etc
<stlsaint> only like music, pics, docs, etc?
<mimi_> stlsaint: as far as I know it's just data ...docs etc.  ....but most of that stuff I keep on the ntfs partition anyway
<stlsaint> mimi_: you should be fine. Long as you tell ubuntu not to touch the /data
<stlsaint> mimi_: only use (/) root
<mimi_> stlsaint: ok, thanks
<pskeshu> I need help
<pskeshu> when I update, I get the following error
<pskeshu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1091059/
<bmtahimik> Hi
<nothingspecial> hello bmtahimik
<nothingspecial> hi bmtahimik
<nothingspecial> what's the problem with your laptop ?
<bmtahimik> Hello nothingspecial
<bmtahimik> Alright. So I have been using Win7 and decided earlier to dual boot it to have Ubuntu 12.04. I installed Ubuntu with no problems, booted to Ubuntu . I can see and open the files I have in drive C but not the files I have in the D drive
<nothingspecial> Are you sure you didn't install Ubuntu to the D drive?
<nothingspecial> or can you see it?
<hobgoblin> look in places > removable drives
<nothingspecial> welcome back bmtahimik
<bmtahimik> I dont know whats going on but after a while I cannot see or post any new messages in this room
<bmtahimik> fml
<hobgoblin> you are timing out :)
<nothingspecial> Is this a wubi install ?
<bmtahimik> yes it was
<bmtahimik> probably has something to do with my wifi
<hobgoblin> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#How_do_I_access_the_Windows_drives.3F
<hobgoblin> try that first bmtahimik
<bmtahimik> Thanks Ill check the link out
<bmtahimik> Thanks a lot hobgoblin
<bmtahimik> I feel so stupid right now. lol
<hobgoblin> :)
<hobgoblin> there are no stupid questions bmtahimik
<bmtahimik> I believe that as well
<bmtahimik> Maybe I was just too excited to make this work.hehehe
<bmtahimik> Thanks!
<bmtahimik> So having Wubi is just like running Ubuntu in lets say Oracles Virtual Box?
<bmtahimik> and it wont work if Windows were to be uninstalled?
<hobgoblin> yep
<hobgoblin> it's not quite like vbox though
<bmtahimik> aha so technically i dont have a dual boot notebook.  :(
<bmtahimik> Virtually dual booted, probably.hehe
<bmtahimik> How different is using wubi from REALLY running Ubuntu on your PC?
<hobgoblin> some find wubi to be slower
<hobgoblin> I installed it once and used it for a day or so - just to see
<bmtahimik> there is some lag when switching between windows...
<hobgoblin> I guess it could be useful fro people not too sure about partitioning
<bmtahimik> that what I noticed after using it for a couple of hours now
<bmtahimik> but all in all Im liking the experience
<hobgoblin> see if there are drivers for graphics in additional drivers
<hobgoblin> cool
<bmtahimik> There is just a lot to get used to, like where can I find device manager where I can see all the devices
<hobgoblin> you'd need to install something if you want a gui
<bmtahimik> it timed out again
<bmtahimik> anything you can recommend to get a GUI for the devices?
<bmtahimik> I mean device manager?
<hobgoblin> hang on a moment
<bmtahimik> Thanks!
<hobgoblin> there are a few - but they don't work like windows ones do - you'll not be able to change them/install/ etc
<hobgoblin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1702497
<hobgoblin> mmm - can't even see it in the repos lol
<hobgoblin> mostly it is done with commands in a terminal - lspci lists PCI devices lsusb USB etc
<hobgoblin> sysinfo will show you system info
<bmtahimik> Ill try that out
<bmtahimik> Thanks
<hobgoblin> k
<hobgoblin> rather long time since I looked at system stuff the old way :)
<matt___> ok so i installed ubuntu on my laptop and when it was installing i got an error that said input/ output error during write on /dev/sda i tried a bunch of things and eventually had to click ignore. the installation had no other problems and i restarted the computer. i try to boot up my computer and its a purple screeen with a few options that say boot linux 3.0.0- 12 generic. boot recovery and then previouse linux versions. 
<matt___> any help?
<matt___> ok so i installed ubuntu on my laptop and when it was installing i got an error that said input/ output error during write on /dev/sda i tried a bunch of things and eventually had to click ignore. the installation had no other problems and i restarted the computer. i try to boot up my computer and its a purple screeen with a few options that say boot linux 3.0.0- 12 generic. boot recovery and then previouse linux versions. 
<e33> i add new menu "service" to my main menu (ubuntu 12.04 gnome), how can i change the icon of this folder, anyone can advice please?
<ntwrk_keith> Hello... So I have my hp PSC 1315v shared across the network from my ubuntu server for printing, but I'd like to do the same thing with the scanner? Anyone know if this is easy or could point me in the right direction?
<stlsaint> ntwrk_keith: ouch, network scanner...hrm
<stlsaint> kitties: o/
<kitties> hi stlsaint
<stlsaint> ntwrk_keith: hrm, i would assume the same way you configure the printer. give it an ip and edit share permissions.
<stlsaint> ntwrk_keith: what have you tried thus far?
<stlsaint> kitties: question asked right before you joined:
<stlsaint> 14:14 < ntwrk_keith> Hello... So I have my hp PSC 1315v shared across the network from my ubuntu server for printing, but I'd like to do the same thing with  the scanner? Anyone know if this is easy or could point me in the right direction?
<ntwrk_keith> stlsaint, honestly nothing. I am new to linux so I wasnt sure if you had to do something different. I know my Windows 7 desktop doesnt see the scanner
<stlsaint> ntwrk_keith: try that, install scanner drivers, network it and connect
<ntwrk_keith> well it's USB connected to my ubuntu server at the moment
<ntwrk_keith> so I know I can reach it for printing
<ntwrk_keith> over the network
<stlsaint> ntwrk_keith: best method is to make it also networked with its own IP. (IME
<stlsaint> )
<ntwrk_keith> It doesnt have an ethernet port so that's impossible
<stlsaint> ouch
<stlsaint> ntwrk_keith: hrm, im not sure how you network an scanner with no nic
<stlsaint> sure there is a way that google has but not this guy
 * stlsaint <---
<ntwrk_keith> well thanks anyway stlsaint
<stlsaint> o/
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-07-15
<matt14> i tried to install ubuntu on my computer. durin the installation it says error input/ output error durin read on /dev/ sda. i tried a bunch of things and eventually was forced to click ignore. no more problems durin the installation. it completes n i restart the computer. now when i start it up it is a purple n has a few option and all of em say killin /dev/sda n wont start up
<matt14> any help?
<bioterror> sounds like hard drive problems
<bioterror> if it gives i/o errors on /dev/sda
<matt14> its a brand new hard drive
<matt14> got it in febuary
<bioterror> it does not mean that it can be broken
<matt14> how can i fix it?
<bioterror> cant be
<bioterror> have you tried to reinstall again?
<matt14> yeah twice
<matt14> everytime i get an error
<matt14> anythin i can do?
<bioterror> somekind of drive test/check could be okay
<matt14> how cn i do that? im on my laptop now on ubuntu. i plugged in the disk n wrote try ubuntu n thats how im on. not legit hard drive
<bioterror> your laptop could have such a thing in a BIOS
<matt14> does ubuntu hv it software center cuz im on ubuntu now so...
<volan> i am trying to remotely help my father setup a dsl connection from 300 miles away. When I originally setup up the box (11.10), I thought it was odd because the connection just worked. I didn't even have to enter a password. Now months later it has stopped working and the provider (dsl extreme) says they do not support ubuntu.
<volan> we have walked through the suggestions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1471587.html
<volan> but i have not been able to find any help when pppoeconf doesn't work
<volan> it says:
<volan> orry, I scanned 1 interface, but the Access  Concentrator of your provider did not respond. Please
<volan>  check your network and modem cables. Another reason for the scan failure may also be another running pppoe  process which controls the modem.
<volan> how can i tell if there is another "pppoe" process running?
<holstein> volan: i would just give him a router
<holstein> can you get it working? sure... can you explain to him how? maybe not... i would have him call the ISP and just say "i dont know what OS i run"
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-07-08
<wilee-nilee> vastkahuna, The channel needs details to offer help.
<vastkahuna_> I'm having problems with my terminal
<vastkahuna_> Can anyone help me?
<wilee-nilee> !details
<ubot93> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<vastkahuna_> I'm running Ubuntu 13.04, I just today upgraded it from 12.10, when I open the terminal it allows me to give it a command butit won't allow me to input my password
<wilee-nilee> vastkahuna_, Your in the install user account?
<wilee-nilee> the admin basically
<vastkahuna_> Yes
<wilee-nilee> vastkahuna_, THis a fresh install upgrade or from 12.10 to 13.04
<vastkahuna_> I installed 12.10 fresh from a dvd because I didn't have anything newer, then when that completed I upgraded from the software updater
<wilee-nilee> vastkahuna_, Here is a password reset link I would try that first. http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<wilee-nilee> vastkahuna_, Did you make sure 12.10 was updated and upgraded before going on to 13.04?
<wilee-nilee> vastkahuna_, I should have asked this to start with, the terminal will not show anything when you type your password, did you know this?
<vastkahuna_> Yes, the only thing that seemed funny was while it was installing the packages for 13.04, at the end it said some of the updates didn't take, but it said the upgrade was finished and to restart the computer
<vastkahuna_> I just tried again to input my password in the terminal and hit enter and then it requested the password again, like I didn't even type in the first place
<wilee-nilee> vastkahuna_, Ah, that is not a good sign if you can't use the password otherwise you could run sudo apt-get -f install and finish. If it were me I would download the iso load it to a disc/usb and jst install again. trying to find what happened may be a waste of time.
<wilee-nilee> just saying is all
<vastkahuna_> Everything else seems to be working
<wilee-nilee> vastkahuna_, You might try #ubuntu kinda slow here.
<vastkahuna_> OK thanks
<wilee-nilee> np
<vastkahuna> I just installed some updates on my system in the terminal and I don't know how  to accept the terms, nothing happens when I click on it
<wilee-nilee> vastkahuna, Its done with the keys esc or the arrow keys must be an yes or no accept.
<vastkahuna> Can anyone help me please?
<wilee-nilee> or the tab key I forget I do it automatically.
<vastkahuna> http://pastebin.com/25ChZUZ7
<wilee-nilee> Thought it was the restricted-extras try the tab
<wilee-nilee> and choose the accept with the arrow keys if you get there then enter
<vastkahuna> Thanks I fixed my earlier problem by resetting my password
<wilee-nilee> vastkahuna, That is excellent. ;)
<wilee-nilee> vastkahuna, I have installed so many times I just reinstall if it takes longer to fix, I only need to know so much as an armchair user.
<vastkahuna> You sound like me, I'm not very technically knowledgeable, I either get help from here or youtube
<wilee-nilee> Ironically, because of an obsession with it I have skills beyond an average user, I just know what I have cared to know
<vastkahuna> Yeah, I'm trying to learn as I go with whatever problem arises, I love linux and ubuntu so much  more than windows
<wilee-nilee> vastkahuna, Yeah I returned to college about 6 yeras ago never having needed a computer and went to a recycler that happened to release with ubuntu. Learned a bit of MS to help the dualbooters and some basic problems there.
<vastkahuna> Cool
<wilee-nilee> vastkahuna, Much easier to learn linux without a history I think.
<vastkahuna> Yeah because I have no computer training, I always learned from friends or exploring on my own, I love the terminal in linux, much easier as long as you know the commandt than windows I think
<vastkahuna> Where can I find codecs to let me play my dvds?
<wilee-nilee> try install libdvdcss2
<wilee-nilee> vastkahuna, ^^^
<vastkahuna> So sudo apt-get libdvdcss2?
<wilee-nilee> vastkahuna, hMM I don't see it in my 13.04 synaptic hold on, you can try though.
<vastkahuna> OK
<wilee-nilee> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<wilee-nilee> It usually does it for me, the wiki should help.
<wilee-nilee> 13.04 has libdvdread4
<wilee-nilee> I also use vlc it palys most things
<vastkahuna> This is what I got, tell me what you think if I got it right
<vastkahuna> http://pastebin.com/pbUx0uwS
<wilee-nilee> vastkahuna, Looks like it is already installed, you installed the restricted-extras right?
<vastkahuna> yes
<wilee-nilee> vastkahuna, I have had dvd's that were problematic, have you tried several? I install the extras and vlc automatically, and use vlc .
<vastkahuna> OK it's finally kicking in and my movie is playing
<wilee-nilee> in the words of austin powers cool baby
<vastkahuna> Yes I tried a newer one, Super 8 and an older one, South Park, both are working
<vastkahuna> Thanks a lot
<wilee-nilee> I figured you had, I just start where I would generally.
<wilee-nilee> no problem
<vastkahuna> Later, goodbye
<wilee-nilee> take it easy. ;)
<veebzz> hello new to ubuntu, i want to add the gear button that has the log off, shutdown buttons etc.
<veebzz> how do i do it?
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-07-09
<Lazarus> hy
<Lazarus> who can help for me? i installed unubtu os, but deleted the old xp partition, from my pc of girlfriend
<Lazarus> my girlfriemd
<Lazarus> now i set her pc to live mod with pendrive, and here runing the lubuntu,
<Lazarus> now scan the pc with testdisk, and i found her old data, but i can not save... i have another pendrive (4gb)
<Nero_> Shoot!
<holstein> *shout*!
<Nero_> That what I do. You shoot, I shout! And here's a winner!
<holstein> :)
<Nero_> anyone?
<holstein> ?
<holstein> Nero_: i am here, whats is up?
<Nero_> I'm unable to change my brightness on my laptop. I got ubuntu 12.04.
<Nero_> Laptop make lenovo G580.
<Nero_> I gathered info from ubuntu.com, ubuntuforums.com. askubuntu.com. Didn't help!
<holstein> maybe you were similarly patient in those venues ;)
<seck> i cant seem to find pricing on landscape. can anyone tell me a general price this service costs?
<Unit193> All I can find is http://www.ubuntu.com/cloud/management may have to contact them if it isn't what you're looking for.
<seck> i guess landscape is only available with support offerings?
<seck> what a let down
<Unit193> What were you looking for exactly?
<seck> MAAS management console
<seck> ala landscape
<Unit193> Alrighty.
<seck> i could be completely incorrect as im not an expert in ubuntu
<seck> but basically i'm attempting to setup 4 servers as one big resource pool (auto load balancing) for VM's
<seck> vmware's offering for that is in the 20-30 grand USD range
<Unit193> I have no idea, not done any of that.
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-07-10
<vastkahuna> I am fairly new to Linux and was wondering does Ubuntu have a firewall built in or do I need to install one myself?
<holstein> !firewall | vastkahuna
<ubot93> vastkahuna: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist.
<vastkahuna> OK so is it automatically turned on or do I need to do it myself?
<holstein> vastkahuna: i suggest reading the info, and determining for yourself if your current sitution is setup as you want
<holstein> i usually run "sudo ufw enable" if i want it on
<vastkahuna> OK thanks
<holstein> sudo ufw status should tell you the state
<vastkahuna> Thanks a lot
<veebull> hey there
<veebull> recently reinstalled (x)ubuntu on my laptop this afternoon, and this evening I was re-joining various rooms in Xchat
<veebull> but I get a message that I'm 'banned' from #ubuntu
<veebull> any ideas on how to find out why/what for?
<veebull> I asked over in #ubuntu-irc-council but it was a ghost town
<duanedesign> hello veebull
<veebull> howdy
<duanedesign> @bansearch veebull #ubuntu
<duanedesign> hmm. Ill ask in the channel for you what you should do
<veebull> That'd be nice... btw, where would I normally run the above command irc command?  Tried running it from the freenode server window, and it complained about needing to join a room
<veebull> or is it a moderator/admin-only sort of thing
<duanedesign> veebull: ok
<duanedesign> veebull: join #ubuntu-ops they can help you their.
<veebull> thanks, will do
<duanedesign> veebull: night be an issue of an accidental flood from your client
<duanedesign> veebull: good luck sir
<veebull> duanedesign: well, they think someone with a 'similar' hostname was being a problem child and an op banned a block, which apparently included me.
<veebull> have to wait til the op who did it is back on shift though
<duanedesign> veebull: im sure they will get it sorted
<veebull> hopefully
<Shark84> hey, so empped to be a part of some thing so big
<Shark84> hi, trying to run my VM in  full screen mode but all l get is full screen with my OS window minimiszed/just at the center of the black screen. l get an error when syaing unable to mount the media/drive when l try  to "Install Guest Additions". l m using Virtual Box
<zryan> hi all
<holstein> o/
<zryan> how to fix crash my system , ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<holstein> zryan: desktop?
<zryan> no laptop
<holstein> zryan: install either 12.04 or 13.04.. 10.04 for the desktop is EOL
<zryan> my laptop is older device
<Unit193> You can try a lighter flavor, if you'd like.
<holstein> zryan: lubuntu 13.04 would be a nice solution
<holstein> zryan: 10.04 is EOL... its not supported for the desktop (or laptop) anymore
<zryan> 1GB of RAM and CPU is celeron
<zryan> install ubuntu 13.04 to be slow
<holstein> zryan: 10.04 is not supported anymore.. try lubuntu 13.04
<holstein> !lubuntu
<ubot93> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<zryan> HP Compacq CQ40-312-tu
<Unit193> I have a Lubuntu computer with 1G of ram, it's a P4.
<zryan> thanks for holstein  Unit193 and upot93
<holstein> !bot
<ubot93> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-beginners's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<zryan> can i upgrade lubuntu replace to ubuntu?
<holstein> zryan: you just install lxde, or lubuntu
<zryan> thanks again
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-07-11
<zryan> hi all
<zryan> my google chrome evry time is (Aw, Snap!)? how to fix it?
<zryan> ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<zryan> :-!
<isiah_s> I want to setup a wiki for the company for using our linux tools. Anyone know a good program to get started with?
<vastkahuna> I need help installing updates. I just tried and I received a message that was stating the software updater was unable to install updates or the package was broken
<holstein> vastkahuna: close everything.. open a terminal.. run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and share errors
<holstein> isiah_s: you want a wiki setup up on "our linux tools"? what are your linux tools?
<holstein> isiah_s: there are a few appliances from turnkey linux based on ubuntu http://www.turnkeylinux.org/moinmoin , for example
<vastkahuna> http://pastebin.com/2jdeD35K
<vastkahuna> This is what I got after entering those commands
<vastkahuna> Am I OK now or do I need to do something further?
<holstein> asterismo: ?
<holstein> asterismo: sorry
<holstein> vastkahuna: have you tried the suggested listed?
<holstein> You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these.
<holstein> ^^
<holstein> vastkahuna: did you try that command?
<vastkahuna> http://pastebin.com/sSWubu9q
<vastkahuna> Yes just now and I got this
<holstein> vastkahuna: did you try the suggestion listed there?
<holstein> sudo You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these.
<holstein> sudo apt-get -f install
<holstein> vastkahuna: ^^
<vastkahuna> http://pastebin.com/Qgx91Lem
<vastkahuna> Now I received this
<holstein> a suggestion i agree with
<holstein> After you get that error, try apt-get -f install to force an install of the files that didn't get loaded because of the error. Then try apt-get upgrade again, apt-get -f install back and forth until only the package that has the error is left.
<vastkahuna> http://pastebin.com/5FBAP3xM
<vastkahuna> I got this after I tried that last command
<holstein> vastkahuna: you are trying to run an administrative command
<holstein> vastkahuna: you need root, as stated.. you run that command with sudo in front of it, as i suggeted before
<holstein> sudo apt-get install -f
<holstein> you will not be able to do package management as a normal user
<holstein> vastkahuna: that is the reason you are getting an error about not having permission
<vastkahuna> OK my mistake I missed that part, I forgot about that part, still learning, lol
<vastkahuna> http://pastebin.com/JZJ9Juwz
<vastkahuna> Now I got this
<holstein> vastkahuna: http://askubuntu.com/questions/138374/internal-gzip-read-error
<holstein> vastkahuna: in the terminal, try sudo apt-get clean ,then the other command.. sudo apt-get install -f
<vastkahuna> http://pastebin.com/sPHzJe2L
<vastkahuna> Now I got this
<holstein> vastkahuna: i would remove /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-extra-3.8.0-27-generic_3.8.0-27.40_amd64.deb and try again
<holstein> the "sudo apt-get install -f" command
<vastkahuna> So what command do I need to remove those?
<holstein> !info rm
<ubot93> Package rm does not exist in raring
<holstein> !rm
<ubot93> The Unix 'rm' command removes files and directories from the filesystem. It is an extremly powerful tool, and you should not run 'rm' commands unless you fully understand them. Do not run arbitrary 'rm' commands you see online. For a beginning guide on using terminal commands, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal and for a cautionary story about 'rm' see http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EL_g0tyaIeE
<holstein> sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-extra-3.8.0-27-generic_3.8.0-27.40_amd64.deb ,should do it
<vastkahuna> http://pastebin.com/uLYg6pLL
<vastkahuna> How does that look? Do I need to do anything else?
<holstein> the other command i linked, that you have already used, that i suggested you run next
<holstein> sudo apt-get install -f
<vastkahuna> http://pastebin.com/ZbsEWKxK
<vastkahuna> How about now?
<vastkahuna> Anything else to do or am I good now?
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-07-12
<Amrit_> hello, i need help regarding LVM Layout that i accidentally applied and installed now i cannot see the ntfs drives which have all the important data ? please help ! urgent! :-(
<Amrit_> hello, i need help regarding LVM Layout that i accidentally applied and installed now i cannot see the ntfs drives which have all the important data ? please help ! urgent! :-(
<bobobo> hey guys I installed ubuntu 13.04 on macbook pro.  I am trying to kick up fanspeed, burning my legs off.  I found http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1645913&p=10246215#post10246215 , but when I try to install that package, I get E: Unable to locate package applesmc-dkms  Anyone know of a way to fix this?
<bobobo> I also get this :  sudo pwmconfig # pwmconfig revision 5857 (2010-08-22) This program will search your sensors for pulse width modulation (pwm) controls, and test each one to see if it controls a fan on your motherboard. Note that many motherboards do not have pwm circuitry installed, even if your sensor chip supports pwm.  We will attempt to briefly stop each fan using the pwm controls. The program will attempt to restore
<bobobo> However, it is ** very important ** that you physically verify that the fans have been to full speed after the program has completed.  /usr/sbin/pwmconfig: There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed
<bobobo> i think I stuck :(
<bobobo> really just need to run the fans faster to bring down the temp.  Max is fine, just don't know how to do that :)
<holstein> !info applesmc-dkms
<ubot93> Package applesmc-dkms does not exist in raring
<holstein> bobobo: you shouldnt need to add anything.. what graphics are in the machine? intel?
<bobobo> i guess, its about 2 years old
<bobobo> how check
<bobobo> sorry, forgot
<bobobo> about this mac not available ;)
<holstein> !macbook
<ubot93> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<holstein> bobobo: ^^
<bobobo> MacBookPro8,3
<holstein> bobobo: what did i do? i ran xubuntu in virtualbox, and "unloaded" my macbook ASAP
<holstein> bobobo: you shouldnt need to do anything extra.. there are mac specific images you can try
<holstein> bobobo: i find OSX runs hot in most cases as well
<bobobo> yes it does... I was using smcfancontrol in OS X to run fans higher...just wondering if special way to do that in Ubuntu
<bobobo> I am not missing OS X at all
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/239877/macbook-8-1-ubuntu-12-10-cpu-heat
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1754431
<holstein> you should parse those links for compatibility with 13.04 or whatever you are using
<holstein> i dont have a macbook to personally test anything on
<bobobo> k, thanks holstein
<Unit193> wilee-nilee: Mir will be installed in "Ubuntu" for 13.10, but it'll be using the XMir function.
<wilee-nilee> Unit193, Thanks, I was cleaning the carpets up to now, heh.
<Meeken> So not all of the programs that have been vetted for safety under ubuntu, are listed in software center, right?
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-07-13
<dontdont> I'm setting up an Ubuntu 12.04 home server for learning purposes and to tinker around with. I only have (1) 2TB HDD and would like to eventually add a second disk for a RAID config. Can this be done?
<diazepamkit> foo joins
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-07-14
<zhj> hello im using ubuntu default source list as package source but while updating i get the error 404 for a hole bunch of packeges
<zhj> can any one help me please
<geirha> The typical case for that is that the package lists are outdated
<zhj> ok how could this be fix by me or is it on the server?
<geirha> In the terminal, it would be fixed by running   sudo apt-get update
<geirha> that downloads the newest package lists. You can do it from the gui package managers too
<zhj> i tryed this but i still get the erorrs
<geirha> If it still fails to get some packages after that, it may be the ubuntu archive mirror you're using has gone out of sync. It happens once in a while
<geirha> You can either wait it out (i.e. try again later), or temporarily switch to the main server
<zhj> i get the following error : A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used. GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com oneiric-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<geirha> Oh, it's a gpg error
<zhj> what can i do about it
<zhj> or is it the server signature
<geirha> Googling the error message gives many solutions like this: http://itsfoss.com/solve-badsig-error-quick-tip/
<zhj> thanks
<geirha> It suggests that the package lists you have are corrupted somehow. The most likely cause would be a hard shutdown in the middle of an "apt-get update"
<zhj> i cant remeber any hard shutdown
<zhj> but it works now
<dontdont> HELP
<RedDragon> Greetings folks
<RedDragon> Can anyone help with a video issue in 12.04????
<RedDragon> I am having a video issue, can anyone help please>
